# Wahl 2009, wen würdet ihr wählen ?!



## Uktawa (30. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

in wenigen Wochen steht die Bundestagswahl vor der Tür und es ist wieder einmal an der Zeit eine "neue Regierung" zu wählen.
Was mich interessiert ist wen würdet ihr wählen (auch wenn ihr noch net wählen dürft) ? Oder würdet ihr garnicht zur Wahl gehen und warum.
Also immer her mit Euren Meinungen.


----------



## Falathrim (30. August 2009)

Würdest du bitte die Piratenpartei hinzufügen? o.0


----------



## chopi (30. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Würdest du bitte die Piratenpartei hinzufügen? o.0



Ich dacht mir auch,wenn er die Piratenpartei aufgelistet hat,stimm ich ab,aber so...


----------



## Uktawa (30. August 2009)

So hab die Piratenpartei noch dazu gepackt. Alle auf zu listen würde allerdings das Forum sprengen *G*.
Sollte also Eure Partei nicht dabei sein, einfach hier rein schreiben.


----------



## chopi (30. August 2009)

Ich bin weder 18 noch Deutscher,kann ich nicht auswählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (30. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich bin weder 18 noch Deutscher,kann ich nicht auswählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da man eh erst ab 18 wählen darf ist diese Option überflüssig. Bist Du also unter 18 ist es für die Umfrage unwichtig ob du Deutscher bist oder nicht. Denn da wäre ja so oder so kein Wahlrecht vorhanden.


----------



## Pymonte (30. August 2009)

Piratenpartei. Mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

HSP, wär ich 18 und würde sie wirklich kandidieren...


----------



## Agyros (30. August 2009)

Eine solche Umfrage in einem Forum, welches hauptsächlich von Leuten besucht wird, die viel im Netz sind und Zocken als Hobby haben ... ich denke da kann ich mir das ausmalen *g*

Selbst 0815 Onlineplattformen - die von weit gemischterem Publikum besucht werden - zeigen da gewisse Tendenzen. Bin echt gespannt, in wieweit sich das bei der Bundestagswahl abzeichnet.
Mir würds schon reichen, wenn die Piraten nicht unter "Sonstige" geführt werden. 5% wäre genial, nur um den anderen zu zeigen "so gehts nicht".

Leider ist deren Wahlprogramm nen bisschen dünn, aber das was sie haben trifft zu 90% meine Ideen. Zweitstimme haben sie glaube ich.  Die Erststimme bekommt nen Kanidat einer anderen Partei, die mir in anderen Punkten am besten gefällt und der auch reelle Chancen auf nen Direktmandat hat.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Piratenpartei. Mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Uktawa (30. August 2009)

Also die Piraten-Partei kommt für mich sicher nicht in Frage. Macht auf mich einfach keinen soliden Eindruck. Es braucht schon sehr viel mehr in meinen Augen als das bisserl was die die vor haben. Klingt zwar schön und gut und sicher haben sie auch Ziele die sich in etwa mit meinen gleichen. Aber was ist mit den Rest ?! Politik ist schon mehr als das, was die da machen wollen. Auf mich wirkt sie einfach bisserl mehr wie ne Spasspartei.

Leider bin ich derzeitig noch auf dem Standpunkt da sich im Moment niemanden wählen würde. Ich denke mal am Ende wird es mir so gehen wie vielen anderen Wählern auch. Man nimmt dann eben das "kleinere Übel". Eine wirklich vernünftige Partei die sowohl mit ihrem Programm als auch mit ihren Kandidaten überzeugen kann fehlt wieder. 

Warscheinlich wird es wie eh und je sein das die "großen" Parteien es wieder unter sich aus machen und am Ende wieder irgend ne Ampelkoalition bei ruas kommt. So oder so werden Steuererhöhungen und andere "negative" Ding auf uns zu kommen. Der Karren steckt tief im Schlamm und die Politik ist einfach net in der Lage ihn da raus zu holen. Man redet viel handelt wenig und wenn dann meist falsch oder zu spät.

Eigendlich traurig...


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

*Änderhaken schwing*


----------



## TheGui (30. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Piratenpartei. Mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Also die Piraten-Partei kommt für mich sicher nicht in Frage. Macht auf mich einfach keinen soliden Eindruck. Es braucht schon sehr viel mehr in meinen Augen als das bisserl was die die vor haben. Klingt zwar schön und gut und sicher haben sie auch Ziele die sich in etwa mit meinen gleichen. Aber was ist mit den Rest ?! Politik ist schon mehr als das, was die da machen wollen. Auf mich wirkt sie einfach bisserl mehr wie ne Spasspartei.
> 
> Leider bin ich derzeitig noch auf dem Standpunkt da sich im Moment niemanden wählen würde. Ich denke mal am Ende wird es mir so gehen wie vielen anderen Wählern auch. Man nimmt dann eben das "kleinere Übel". Eine wirklich vernünftige Partei die sowohl mit ihrem Programm als auch mit ihren Kandidaten überzeugen kann fehlt wieder.
> 
> ...



Dito, ne Partei sollte schon mehr bieten als nur zu sagen sie sind gegen "Internetzensur etc." . Das man damit die junge Wählerschaft ködert, die das Internet als Rechtsfreien Raum betrachtet ist irgendwie logisch.

Über Wirtschaft, Arbeitsmarkt und Familienpolitik äußert sich die Partei aber überhaupt nicht. Auch wenn man die großen Parteien abstrafen will, PP ist da die schlechteste Wahl.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2009)

Die Piraten!


----------



## Kremlin (30. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Die Piraten!


----------



## Night falls (30. August 2009)

Interessant, dass die NPD garnicht aufgeführt ist... Nicht, dass ich sie wählen würde, aber wenn sogar die "Ökologisch-Demokratische Partei" von der ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie wirklich was gehört habe, aufgeführt ist, sollte diese schon drin sein. Würde mich interessieren ob aus dem Forum jemand DVU/REP/NPD waehlt.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. August 2009)

NPD, 2x - Dieses mal, höchstwahrscheinlich.


----------



## dragon1 (30. August 2009)

es waer SICHER nicht Piraten.
Protestwahlen lohnen sich nicht, da diese bei allen anderen Punkten einen Schmarren haben.


----------



## Kizna (30. August 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> es waer SICHER nicht Piraten.
> Protestwahlen lohnen sich nicht, da diese bei allen anderen Punkten einen Schmarren haben.



Sehe ich genauso. Allerdings frage ich mich, wer für CSU gestimmt hat. Da kann man nur sagen: Sehe Signatur!


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2009)

War heute bei der Kommunalwahl in NRW und hab FDP gewählt. Werde die wohl auch am 27.09. wählen. Deren Wahlprogramm sagt mir einfach am meisten zu

SPD, Linke und Grüne ticken meiner Meinung nach nimmer ganz richtig. Naja Piraten hab ich ja auf der ersten Seite bereits was zu gesagt, ich wähle niemanden, der zu wichtigen Punkten kein Wahlprogramm hat. NPD und REP fallen für mich genauso weg. Hab letztens ne Zeitung von der NPD gesehen und bin da fast vom Stuhl gefallen. Hassparolen ohne ende, in jedem Wahlthema steht zum Schluss "Und die Ausländer werfen wir raus". Dazu erinnert  mich das Niveau ziemlich stark an Bild-Zeitung, also wie die Texte geschrieben sind und man sieht da schon recht gut, wer zur Zielgruppe der Partei gehört.
Bleiben also nur noch CDU und FDP.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dito, ne Partei sollte schon mehr bieten als nur zu sagen sie sind gegen "Internetzensur etc." . Das man damit die junge Wählerschaft ködert, die das Internet als Rechtsfreien Raum betrachtet ist irgendwie logisch.
> 
> Über Wirtschaft, Arbeitsmarkt und Familienpolitik äußert sich die Partei aber überhaupt nicht. Auch wenn man die großen Parteien abstrafen will, PP ist da die schlechteste Wahl.


die piratenpartei auf das herunter zu brechen halt ich nicht für sinnvoll. auch wenn das spektrum dieser partei noch gering ist, so ist do mit den bürgerrechten ein wichtiger punkt vertreten der ind er heutigen politik immer mehr mit den füßen getreten wird. um die PP zu verteufeln soltle man schon vorher ihr programm gelesen haben und sich seine info nicht aus den springer verlagen holen.
man muss bedenken das die grünen damals genauso angefangen haben wie die PP heute und sind mittlerweile genauso in politischen geschehen wie die großen parteien.
zumal parteien wie cdu spd zwar adas ganze politische spektrum abdecken, aber man sieht ja mit welch inkompetenz das in einigen bereichen geschieht. insofern decken diese effektiv auch nur gewisse bereiche.

edit: wichtige Themen wie Familienpolitik fehlen dir bei der PP aber für dich kommt CDU in frage? 2 gescheiterte anträge in letzter zeit von frau von der leyen (ich red nicht von der internetzensur) sollte doch auch zu denken geben


----------



## Cørradø (30. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Deren Wahlprogramm sagt mir einfach am meisten zu


Vielleicht, weil es sich liest wie ein Märchen.
Durchaus tolle Ideen, die aber leider mir Realpolitik wenig zu tun haben und der Utopie einer Partei entsprungen sind, der nix besseres passieren kann, als in der Opposition zu hocken und mit dem Finger auf die Regierenden zu zeigen ;-)

Das ist alles ein bisschen wie HSP "2500EUR für jeden ab Geburt".

Sollte sich der Wahlkampf auch in den verbleibenden Wochen nicht noch deutlich verschärfen, dann ist meine Prognose ein historisches Novum: eine Fortsetzung der "Großen Koalition" um die Krise ganz in Manier der bewährten Kohl-Ära auszusitzen.


----------



## Falathrim (30. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dito, ne Partei sollte schon mehr bieten als nur zu sagen sie sind gegen "Internetzensur etc." . Das man damit die junge Wählerschaft ködert, die das Internet als Rechtsfreien Raum betrachtet ist irgendwie logisch.
> 
> Über Wirtschaft, Arbeitsmarkt und Familienpolitik äußert sich die Partei aber überhaupt nicht. Auch wenn man die großen Parteien abstrafen will, PP ist da die schlechteste Wahl.


http://www.piratenpartei.de/navigation/politik/themenwahl

Sie erklärens sogar :>

Ich find die Piratenpartei einfach von der Themenwahl die sie haben unheimlich gut und die Partei ist meiner Meinung nach ein Konzept das gefördert werden muss...an wen die Erstwahl geht weiß ich noch nicht, aber Zweitwahl definitiv an die Piraten.

Wie man CDU und FDP wählen kann erschließt sich meiner Meinung nach aber überhaupt nicht.
CDU/CSU schließt sich schon durch ihre schrecklich konservative Haltung aus. Nichts gegen einen Rechtsstaat, aber die CDU/CSU will einen RECHTSstaat, und 3rd Reich V.2 brauch ich echt nicht.
FDP biedert sich jetzt mit sozial angehauchten Wahlprogrammen an, ist aber der Saftladen der die neoliberalste Politik überhaupt macht und die Krise ooordentlich mitzuverantworten hat. Ausserdem ist sie wie DIE LINKE eine Oppositionspartei. Aber eine ohne gute Ideen.

SPD hat kein Wahlprogramm, alles was sie kann ist die Konkurrenzparteien zu diffamieren. Eigenes Profil? Fehlanzeige.
Die Grünen werden wohl die Erstwahl bekommen, da sie zwar ein utopisches Konzept haben, aber gute Ideen
DIE LINKE ist nur noch utopisch. Und eine Oppositionspartei.

Über REP/NPD rede ich mal gar nicht...was das angeht könnte man meine Einstellung kennen ;D


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. August 2009)

warum wollen immer soviele die piratenpartei wählen?
was bringt eine partei im bundestag, die sich ausschließlich mit einem thema befasst, und das ist der datenschutz. wir haben soviele dinge die verändert werden müssen.. 
von allen anderen themen, haben sie leider null ahnung, null konzept
eine verschenkte stimme, wie ich inzwischen finde


----------



## tear_jerker (30. August 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> warum wollen immer soviele die piratenpartei wählen?
> was bringt eine partei im bundestag, die sich ausschließlich mit einem thema befasst, und das ist der datenschutz. wir haben soviele dinge die verändert werden müssen..
> von allen anderen themen, haben sie leider null ahnung, null konzept
> eine verschenkte stimme, wie ich inzwischen finde


lies dir das parteiprogramm durch, es ist nicht nur ein thema.
ich seh auch nicht warum das eine verschenkte stimme sein soll? sind euch bürgerrechte, datenschutz und urheberrechte so egal das ihr sie nicht verstärkt vertreten wissen wollt? in der demokratie gibt es sowas wie eine verschenkte stimme nicht, allein sowas zu sagen finde ich gefährlich , weil demnach neue parteien sich nie etablieren können. und womit soll man bitte anfangen wenn nicht klein? wie soll man bitte eine partei aus den boden stampfen, die zu allem ihren senf dazu geben kann der dann eh nur stark verwässert ist?
klar ist doch das die PP wohl nicht allzu viele stimmen bekommen wird und somit auch nicht eine der regierenden parteien wird, aber wenn sie genug stimmen bekommen um in der opposition vertreten zu sein, dann können sie sich doch genau für ihre bereiche einsetzen. es ist ja nicht so das die PP alleine auf dem politischen parkett agieren wird.


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2009)

Natürlich sind mir diese Themen nicht egal, aber Arbeitsmarkt, Wirtschaft und Familienpolitik sowie Aussenpolitik sind für mich deutlich wichtiger und da hat die PP leider kaum was zu bieten.

So blöd es sich auch anhört. Was ist einem wohl lieber ? Nen sicherer Arbeitsplatz und entsprechende Absicherung oder das der Staat keine Daten über einen speichern darf ?

Mit dem 1. könnte ich nicht leben, mit dem 2. schon, da ich ein gesetzestreues Leben führe und ich mir deswegen keine Sorgen machen muss !


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2009)

Lieber Frischfleisch, mit Frischer Form, als formloses Gammelfleisch...

Piraten...


----------



## tear_jerker (30. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Natürlich sind mir diese Themen nicht egal, aber Arbeitsmarkt, Wirtschaft und Familienpolitik sowie Aussenpolitik sind für mich deutlich wichtiger und da hat die PP leider kaum was zu bieten.
> 
> So blöd es sich auch anhört. Was ist einem wohl lieber ? Nen sicherer Arbeitsplatz und entsprechende Absicherung oder das der Staat keine Daten über einen speichern darf ?
> 
> Mit dem 1. könnte ich nicht leben, mit dem 2. schon, da ich ein gesetzestreues Leben führe und ich mir deswegen keine Sorgen machen muss !


es ist ja nicht so das es diese themen in der politik nicht gibt wenn man seine stimme den piraten gibt. die andere parteien werden weiterhin ihre lösungen für diese probleme anbieten und die PP ergänzt die beschränkten sichtweisen der anderen parteien bei ihren themen. ist doch ein win win oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Uktawa (30. August 2009)

Ich seh das ähnlich. Es mag sein das die Piraten Partei gute Ideen und genau so gute Ideale hat. Aber das reicht eben nicht um sich für eine aktive Mitarbeit in der Regierung zu qualifizieren. Das ist meine Meinung. 
Es gibt wichtigere Dinge in unserem Lande als das Thema Datenschutz. Der gläserne Bürger wird so oder so kommen. Aufhalten lässt es sich nicht, allein schon wiel die EU viel in dieser Richtung machen wird ohne das einzelne Länder wie die BRD sich wirklichgegen wehren können. Aufhalten lassen sich solche Dinge nicht...verzögern ja, nur wie lange.
Ich finde es viel wichtiger das die Regierung endlich was gegen Kinderarmut in Deutschland tut. Das endlich Geld in Bildung gesteckt wird und in soziale Programm zur Eingliederung von Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund. Wichtig ist auch das Familien mehr Unterstützung vom Staat bekommen. Sonst haben wir in 50 Jahren mehr alte Leute als junge in unserem Land.
Aussenpolitik ist auch ein ganz wichtiges Thema. Genau so das Thema Bundeswehr und wehpflicht, Atomenergie, Agrarpolitik usw. Alles Dinge die für einen Staat der funktionieren soll verdammt wichtig sind. Und da fehlen bei der Piraten Partei einfach die Ideen bzw Konzepte. Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb kann ich diese Partei nicht wirlich ernst nehmen, da sie auf mich eher wie eine Spasspartei wirkt.
Ich denke die Regierung so wie sie jetzt ist wird bestehen bleiben. Leider ist es in Deutschland so das grade die alten Leute auf das setzen was ihnen bekannt und vertraut ist. Und wir haben verdammt viele alte Leute in unserem Land die wählen gehen. Die Wahlbeteiligung bei den jungen Leuten ist im Vergleich meist geringer. 
Protestwählen werde ich nicht. Warum soll ich aus protest meine Stimme(n) einer Partei geben die mich nicht interessiert bzw die genau wie die anderen einfach nicht das vertritt das ich mir wünsche. Das ist als würde man statt mit dem Bus mit der U-Bahn fahren. Dann wähl ich lieber garnicht. Und das Argument das jede nicht Wählerstimme eine Stimme für NPD oder so wäre...da kann ich nur drüber lachen. Je geringer die Wahlbeteiligung ausfällt, desto eher setzt man Zeichen das man mit dem was die parteienlandschaft zu bieten hat nichts anfangen kann/will.


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. August 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> lies dir das parteiprogramm durch, es ist nicht nur ein thema.
> ich seh auch nicht warum das eine verschenkte stimme sein soll? sind euch bürgerrechte, datenschutz und urheberrechte so egal das ihr sie nicht verstärkt vertreten wissen wollt? in der demokratie gibt es sowas wie eine verschenkte stimme nicht, allein sowas zu sagen finde ich gefährlich , weil demnach neue parteien sich nie etablieren können. und womit soll man bitte anfangen wenn nicht klein? wie soll man bitte eine partei aus den boden stampfen, die zu allem ihren senf dazu geben kann der dann eh nur stark verwässert ist?
> klar ist doch das die PP wohl nicht allzu viele stimmen bekommen wird und somit auch nicht eine der regierenden parteien wird, aber wenn sie genug stimmen bekommen um in der opposition vertreten zu sein, dann können sie sich doch genau für ihre bereiche einsetzen. es ist ja nicht so das die PP alleine auf dem politischen parkett agieren wird.


hab ich, hab ich, genau deswegen bin ich ja davon abgekommen, die partei zu wählen. wie meine vorredner schon sagten, mir ist es auch wichtiger eine partei/politiker zu haben die sich mit der familien-, arbeits-etc. reformen auskennen. das ist in meinem leben einfach wichtiger, einen sicheren arbeitsplatz zu haben, der auch bezahlt wird.
ich arbeite in einem inkassobüro und suche schuldner, weiß dementsprechend auch, wie leicht man jemanden im netz findet. wie gläsern wir schon sind, aber damit kann auch ich besser leben, als alles andere.


----------



## Cørradø (30. August 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Dann wähl ich lieber garnicht. Und das Argument das jede nicht Wählerstimme eine Stimme für NPD oder so wäre...da kann ich nur drüber lachen. Je geringer die Wahlbeteiligung ausfällt, desto eher setzt man Zeichen das man mit dem was die parteienlandschaft zu bieten hat nichts anfangen kann/will.


Jetzt hast dich schonmit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt und dann sone Aussage?
/facepalm

Ja genau...
GEH NICHT HIN!


----------



## ROCKnLOL (30. August 2009)

hsp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne, mal im ernst:....
ich war noch nie wählen, habe es aber dieses mal vor.
wer nicht wählt darf auch nicht jammern.
wie hieß es so schön?!...
.... andere menschen würden ihr leben dafür geben um wählen zu dürfen..
für mich gibt es keine partei die vollkommen alle meine interessen vertritt.
vllt gründe ich selbst eine^^ ne mischung aus die grünen,spd,republikaner...so in der art^^


----------



## asterodeia (30. August 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Protestwählen werde ich nicht. Warum soll ich aus protest meine Stimme(n) einer Partei geben die mich nicht interessiert bzw die genau wie die anderen einfach nicht das vertritt das ich mir wünsche. Das ist als würde man statt mit dem Bus mit der U-Bahn fahren. Dann wähl ich lieber garnicht. Und das Argument das jede nicht Wählerstimme eine Stimme für NPD oder so wäre...da kann ich nur drüber lachen. Je geringer die Wahlbeteiligung ausfällt, desto eher setzt man Zeichen das man mit dem was die parteienlandschaft zu bieten hat nichts anfangen kann/will.



Warum gibt es immer noch Leute, die meinen nicht zu wählen würde irgendein Zeichen setzen? Nicht wählen zeugt nur von Gleichgültigkeit über die Regierung und die Politik die in diesem Land gemacht werden! Nicht wählen heißt nicht "eine Stimme für die Rechten", sondern "eine Stimme für die die du unter gar keinen Umständen in Berlin sitzen haben willst", egal welche Partei das für dich ist. Die einzig wahre Protestform ist es seine Stimme ungültig zu machen, denn in dem Fall bist du sehr wohl zur Wahl gegangen, drückst aber aus, dass keine der Parteien dir zusagt. Wenn das genug Leute machen würden, wäre das ein wesentlich deutlicheres Zeichen des Protests, als einfach zu Hause zu bleiben und gar nicht zu wählen.
Was ich einfach traurig finde ist, dass sogar in Afghanistan die Wahlbeteiligung fast höher war, als in Deutschland zur letzten Bundestagswahl. Und das, obwohl die Menschen dort bedroht wurden! Die Menschen in Afghanistan wissen ihr Wahlrecht zu schätzen, was man von einem Großteil der hiesigen Bevölkerung nicht sagen kann.

Die Piraten würde ich auch nicht wählen, obwohl ihr Themenschwerpunkt heute ein sehr wichtiger ist. Aber was nutzt mir eine Partei die, im (unwahrscheinlichen) Falle eines Wahlsiegs nicht regierungsfähig wäre, da sie im Grunde genommen nur ein Thema im Wahlprogramm hat? Sicherlich wollen die Piraten nicht regieren, sondern in der Opposition sitzen, aber auch von dort aus würden sie wahrscheinlich nichts erreichen. 

Also gibt es nur 2 sinnvolle Optionen: entweder ihr wählt eine Partei mit vollständigem Wahlprogramm (ob aus voller Überzeugung oder weil sie das kleinste Übel ist bleibt euch überlassen) oder ihr geht zur Wahl und macht euren Wahlzettel ungültig!

So seh ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (30. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Jetzt hast dich schonmit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt und dann sone Aussage?
> /facepalm
> 
> Ja genau...
> GEH NICHT HIN!



Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich nicht wählen gehen werde. Richtig lesen und dann denken bitte *G*. 
Ich hab geschrieben "_..Dann wähl ich lieber garnicht.._" was jawohl nicht aus sagt das ich es wirklich so mache. Würde ich nicht wählen gehen wollen und wärs mir egal wer wie das Land regiert, dann hätt ich sicherlich nicht einmal diese Thread hier gemacht. 
Also bitte keine Unterstellungen was mein Wahlverhalten angeht. Ich hab auch schon weiter oben geschrieben das ich, sollte mich bis zur Wahl keine der Parteien "überzeugen" ich zu denen gehören werde die das "kleinere Übel" wählen werden.
Ich weiss nicht warum, aber in diesem Forum halten sich Leute oftmals an einem einzigen Wort fest (oder Satz) ohne den Zusammenhang zu sehen. Nicht immer nur die Zeilen überfliegen und auf "Stichworte" reagieren. Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute ist ja Sonntag und in einigen Teilen unseres Landes sind heute Wahlen. Und so wie es aus sieht geht das alles wohl sehr schleppend voran. Ich persönlich würde auf Grund geringer Wahlbeteiligung nicht darauf schliessen das es den Leuten egal ist wer sie regiert, ich denke mal eher das viele von den Nichtwählern sich sagen "warum wählen wenn die da oben doch eh nur Versprechungen machen und nie oder nur wenig davon halten". Eine durchaus verständliche Reaktion wie ich finde. Oder kennt Ihr ne Partei die ihre Wahlversprechen zu min 80% gehalten haben ?
Mir fällt da keine ein.


----------



## Cørradø (30. August 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich nicht wählen gehen werde. Richtig lesen und dann denken bitte *G*.


Indikativ -> "Dann wähl ich lieber gar nicht..." = "ich wähle nicht" klar, hab ich falsch verstanden, hat sich mir nicht erschlossen, aber bitte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Würde ich nicht wählen gehen wollen und wärs mir egal wer wie das Land regiert, dann hätt ich sicherlich nicht einmal diese Thread hier gemacht.
> Also bitte keine Unterstellungen was mein Wahlverhalten angeht.


Hättest dich ja wundern können, dass ich nicht glauben konnte, dass du dir Gedanken machst und dann so ne Schlussfolgerung ziehst... aber er lässt lieber eine "Grundsatzrede" vom Stapel ;-P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn man anderen Leuten nen möglichen Fehler als Charaktereigenschaft ankreidet ist das immer so ne Sache mit der impliziten Wahrnehmung... eieieiei.... wär ich nicht so voreilig.



> auf "Stichworte" reagieren.


Ah ja danke ...a propos:



> Was ich einfach traurig finde ist, dass sogar in Afghanistan die Wahlbeteiligung fast höher war, als in Deutschland zur letzten Bundestagswahl.


Wahlbeteiligung Afghanistan 2009 <50%
Wahlbeteiliugung Bundestagswahl 2005: 77,7%
ö_Ö
Trotzdem natürlich ein gutes Beispiel dass es selbst heute noch Gegenden gibt, in denen die Leute FÜR die Demokratie sterben.


----------



## asterodeia (30. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Wahlbeteiligung Afghanistan 2009 <50%
> Wahlbeteiliugung Bundestagswahl 2005: 77,7%
> ö_Ö
> Trotzdem natürlich ein gutes Beispiel dass es selbst heute noch Gegenden gibt, in denen die Leute FÜR die Demokratie sterben.



Ok, das war ein wenig überzeichnet von mir^^ Aber ich denke, es ist angekommen, was ich sagen wollte.


----------



## Rhak (30. August 2009)

Was ich schade finde, ist, dass auch hier viele Parteien auf ein, vielleicht zwei, Zielpunkte in ihrem Programm reduziert werden. 'Die Piratenpartei wählen doch nur Raupkopierer!', schon klar. Und dass Pro NRW sich für die Abschaffung der vollkommen überflüssigen Umweltzonen einsetzt, weiß auch niemand. Bei dieser Partei haben gleich immer alle eine Horde Faschos im Kopf, die marodierend durch die Innenstädte Nordrhein-Westfalens ziehen und alle andersfarbigen Leute niederknüppeln. 

Das einzige was unserem Land helfen würde, wäre ein System in dem jeder ein Gutachten haben muss, dass ihn dazu bevollmächtigt, wählen gehen zu dürfen. Was das Ergebnis zusätzlich noch verfälscht sind Leute die an die Sache so rangehen: "Der Kandidat von der Partei, die ich eigentlich wählen will, steht auf der Kippe und hat vermutlich keine Chance, also wähle ich den von der Partei, die ich eigentlich garnicht wählen will, aber Hauptsache, ich habe jemanden gewählt, der überhaupt eine Chance hat."


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2009)

Naja, wenn ich eine Partei wähle muss diese auf jeden Fall in der Lage sein das Land auch regieren zu können. Denn ansonsten wählen warum auch immer auf einmal 50,1% die PP und dann haben wir den Salat. Da kannste den Staat quasi abschreiben.

Auch wenn die CDU, SPD etc. nicht immer gute Arbeit leisten, so sind sie jedenfalls in der Lage unser Land zu regieren. Man erfährt ja eh meist nur die negativen Sachen durch die Presse. Über die positiven Dinge von deren Regierungsarbeit erfährt man kaum etwas (auch die gibt es).

Und ich denke wir sind uns einig, das es nicht leicht ist eine Industrie und Exportgroßmacht wie Deutschland zu regieren. Dazu gehört mehr dazu als nur zu sagen "Steuern runter und Arbeit für alle" !!!


----------



## Vanth1 (30. August 2009)

FDP oder SPD,eins davon.Bin zwar noch keine 18 hab mich trotzdem informiert da mich politik interressiert ^^



spectrumizer schrieb:


> NPD, 2x - Dieses mal, höchstwahrscheinlich.


Wie man die NPD wählen kann,kann ich nicht verstehen
Da ist ne Piratenpartei xmal besser...


----------



## ziglinne (30. August 2009)

www.piratenpartei.de . Was für eine Frage.

zig


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich eine Partei wähle muss diese auf jeden Fall in der Lage sein das Land auch regieren zu können. Denn ansonsten wählen warum auch immer auf einmal 50,1% die PP und dann haben wir den Salat. Da kannste den Staat quasi abschreiben.
> 
> Auch wenn die CDU, SPD etc. nicht immer gute Arbeit leisten, so sind sie jedenfalls in der Lage unser Land zu regieren. Man erfährt ja eh meist nur die negativen Sachen durch die Presse. Über die positiven Dinge von deren Regierungsarbeit erfährt man kaum etwas (auch die gibt es).
> 
> Und ich denke wir sind uns einig, das es nicht leicht ist eine Industrie und Exportgroßmacht wie Deutschland zu regieren. Dazu gehört mehr dazu als nur zu sagen "Steuern runter und Arbeit für alle" !!!



Es wäre eine vollkommen andere Sache, wenn die PP eine wirkliche Chance hätte, aktiv zu "regieren". Das ist aber absolut nicht der Fall, man kann froh sein, wenn sie 5% ankratzen.
Sprich solange die Piratenpartei keine große Chance hat, brauch man sich auch keine Gedanken darum zu machen, was sie in den anderen Bereichen ändern würden.
In 4 Jahren gucken wir wieder rauf und dann ist eventuell der Zeitpunkt gekommen, sich darum Gedanken zu machen, ob die PP die anderen Bereiche auch ordentlich abdeckt.

Denkt man richtig nach, dann sollte man merken, dass die Piratenpartei so oder so nicht viel % erreichen wird, warum also nicht sie wählen?
Ich hoffe, Du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2009)

Mal im ernst, wer von den Leuten, die hier für Piratenpartei gestimmt haben kennen deren Wahlprogramm und haben nicht nur deswegen für PP gestimmt weil sie gehört haben, das sie alle digitalen Güter im Internet frei verfügbar machen wollen sprich alles was heute unter Raubkopieren fällt wäre dann legal !

Ich mache jede Wette noch nicht einmal die Hälfte der Leute kennt das Wahlprogramm und genau deswegen ist diese Umfrage lächerlich und völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## Falathrim (30. August 2009)

Rhak schrieb:


> Was ich schade finde, ist, dass auch hier viele Parteien auf ein, vielleicht zwei, Zielpunkte in ihrem Programm reduziert werden. 'Die Piratenpartei wählen doch nur Raupkopierer!', schon klar. Und dass Pro NRW sich für die Abschaffung der vollkommen überflüssigen Umweltzonen einsetzt, weiß auch niemand. Bei dieser Partei haben gleich immer alle eine Horde Faschos im Kopf, die marodierend durch die Innenstädte Nordrhein-Westfalens ziehen und alle andersfarbigen Leute niederknüppeln.


Naja...sind sie das nicht auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mein ich könnt jetzt auch die niedersächsische NPD gutheißen, weil sie Krümmel stilllegen und Gorleben als Endlager/Zwischenlager ausschließen wollen...

Ehrlich gesagt reduzierst DU eine rechtsradikale Partei auf ihre "guten Aspekte" ;D


----------



## Düstermond (30. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, wer von den Leuten, die hier für Piratenpartei gestimmt haben kennen deren Wahlprogramm und haben nicht nur deswegen für PP gestimmt weil sie gehört haben, das sie alle digitalen Güter im Internet frei verfügbar machen wollen sprich alles was heute unter Raubkopieren fällt wäre dann legal !







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, wer von den Leuten, die hier für Piratenpartei gestimmt haben kennen deren Wahlprogramm und haben nicht nur deswegen für PP gestimmt weil sie gehört haben, das sie alle digitalen Güter im Internet frei verfügbar machen wollen sprich alles was heute unter Raubkopieren fällt wäre dann legal !
> 
> Ich mache jede Wette noch nicht einmal die Hälfte der Leute kennt das Wahlprogramm und genau deswegen ist diese Umfrage lächerlich und völlig sinnfrei.



Tja da muss ich dich enttäuschen, Du hast das Wahlprogramm auch nicht ordentlich gelesen.
Es geht nicht nur um Raubkopien, sondern auch um Forschung und Entwicklung.
Überall hört man "Piratenpartei ist gegen Urheberrecht" - das ist auch garnicht so falsch, wird aber von so ziemlich allen vollkommen falsch verstanden.

Und Du kannst auch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass die Musik-/Filmindustrie so weiter machen kann.

Wall of Text inc.



> Kapitel 4 – Immaterialgüterrechte
> 
> Urheberrecht und Nutzungsrechte
> 
> ...



http://klarmachen-zum-aendern.de/wahlprogr..._Nutzungsrechte

Dieter Bohlen (Jaha, ein Musiker!) beschreibt es ganz gut:


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2009)

Na mit Dieter Bohlen hat man ja nen ganz tolles Beispiel. Jemanden der Jugendliche im Fernsehen live vor der Kamera sagt wie scheisse sie doch sind und das sie Versager sind und nie was in ihrem Leben erreichen werden soll ich bei politischen Aussagen ernst nehmen ? Ganz großes Kino .....
Dieter Bohlen liefert mir eher noch nen Grund nicht die PP zu wählen. Wer Dieter Bohlen nutzt um Werbung für seine Partei zu machen, kann von Politik nicht viel wissen !

Und ja ich habe das Wahlprogramm der PP nicht ausführlich gelesen und nur überflogen. Das macht aber auch gar nichs, da ich nicht für PP gestimmt habe und diese Partei für mich nicht in Frage kommt.

Das ist was anderes als wenn ich für ne Partei stimme und nicht weiss was die überhaupt machen und nur von einem Punkt gehört habe, den ich gut finde.
Und ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, das die meisten die hier für PP stimmen das Wahlprogramm nicht kennen !


----------



## Night falls (30. August 2009)

> Na mit Dieter Bohlen hat man ja nen ganz tolles Beispiel. Jemanden der Jugendliche im Fernsehen live vor der Kamera sagt wie scheisse sie doch sind und das sie Versager sind und nie was in ihrem Leben erreichen werden soll ich bei politischen Aussagen ernst nehmen ? Ganz großes Kino .....
> Dieter Bohlen liefert mir eher noch nen Grund nicht die PP zu wählen. Wer Dieter Bohlen nutzt um Werbung für seine Partei zu machen, kann von Politik nicht viel wissen !


Dass Dieter Bohlen ein Arschloch ist, ändert doch aber am Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Aussage zunächst mal nichts, oder? Und ich halte es eher für unwahrscheinlich, dass die PP ihn für diese Aussagen bezahlt hat.
Ich selber weiß noch nicht genau, was ich wählen werde, aber die PP ziehe ich für den Fall einer Protestwahl auf jeden Fall stark in Betracht.


----------



## Falathrim (31. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, wer von den Leuten, die hier für Piratenpartei gestimmt haben kennen deren Wahlprogramm und haben nicht nur deswegen für PP gestimmt weil sie gehört haben, das sie alle digitalen Güter im Internet frei verfügbar machen wollen sprich alles was heute unter Raubkopieren fällt wäre dann legal !
> 
> Ich mache jede Wette noch nicht einmal die Hälfte der Leute kennt das Wahlprogramm und genau deswegen ist diese Umfrage lächerlich und völlig sinnfrei.





> Und ja ich habe das Wahlprogramm der PP nicht ausführlich gelesen und nur überflogen. Das macht aber auch gar nichs, da ich nicht für PP gestimmt habe und diese Partei für mich nicht in Frage kommt.


Was fällt uns auf? Genau...wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen...

Übrigens ist mir die Urheberrechtsgeschichte absolut latten...meine Sachen kaufe ich mir im Laden/online, zumindest in 99% der Fälle, wies andere halten ist mir echt egal...

Was mir am Wahlprogramm der PP gefällt ist, dass sie sich sehr auf den Datenschutz/Bürgerschutz konzentriert. Natürlich, man ist schon längst ein gläserner Mensch etc. pp. und man brauch da garnicht versuchen etwas gegen zu machen etc. pp...aber ich finde dass die Piratenpartei ein VERDAMMT gutes Beispiel ist dass man immer noch Menschen mobilisieren kann, denen nicht egal ist wie mit ihren vertraulichen Daten umgegangen wird. 
Einig ist Deutschland schon länger
Rechtsstaat haben wir auch halbwegs (wobei man sich darüber streiten kann)
Aber mit der Freiheit siehts gerade nicht so rosig aus, und genau DA muss man ansetzen!




Stancer schrieb:


> Na mit Dieter Bohlen hat man ja nen ganz tolles Beispiel. Jemanden der Jugendliche im Fernsehen live vor der Kamera sagt wie scheisse sie doch sind und das sie Versager sind und nie was in ihrem Leben erreichen werden soll ich bei politischen Aussagen ernst nehmen ? Ganz großes Kino .....
> Dieter Bohlen liefert mir eher noch nen Grund nicht die PP zu wählen. Wer Dieter Bohlen nutzt um Werbung für seine Partei zu machen, kann von Politik nicht viel wissen !


Ja, der liebe Herr Bohlen ist ein böses, böses Arschloch, das arme Kinder beleidigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest wird er so am liebsten in den Medien dargestellt...und so stellt er sich auch gerne mal dar

Was dabei aber oft vergessen wird ist, dass Herr Bohlen
a) der erfolgreichste Produzent Deutschlands ist
b) einer der besten Selbstdarsteller Deutschlands und wohl auch Europas ist
c) genauso dumm ist wie seine Ex-Frau Verona Pooth...nämlich überhaupt nicht

Fakt ist wohl, dass man Herrn Bohlen nicht unterschätzen sollte...ein dummer Mensch kann mit Bullshit recht weit kommen, aber um so weit zu kommen wie Dieter Bohlen muss man ein Genie sein...und wenn es um die Medienlandschaft geht kann man wohl keinen größeren Experten finden...




> Das ist was anderes als wenn ich für ne Partei stimme und nicht weiss was die überhaupt machen und nur von einem Punkt gehört habe, den ich gut finde.
> Und ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, das die meisten die hier für PP stimmen das Wahlprogramm nicht kennen !


Mag sein...
ich behaupte aber mal ganz dreist, dass 90% der Leute die bei den anderen Parteien ihr Häkchen setzen (speziell CDU und FDP) es genausowenig das bei den jeweiligen Parteien genausowenig tun...
gerade CDU und FDP sind nämlich ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür, dass der Wähler seeehr schnell vergisst.. ;D


----------



## Potpotom (31. August 2009)

Also das Wahlprogramm der Piratenpartei ist ja mal sowas von dünn! Es beschränkt sich ja fast aussschliesslich auf ein Themenbereich und die wirklich wichtigen Probleme werden nicht einmal ansatzweise erwähnt.

Der Wille ist klar erkennbar - aber um tatsächlich Politik zu machen bei weitem nicht genug. Für alle die das Wahlprogramm noch nicht gelesen haben und wählen wollen.

http://www.piratenpartei.de/tmp/Wahlprogra...gswahl2009.pdf





Falathrim schrieb:


> Einig ist Deutschland schon länger
> Rechtsstaat haben wir auch halbwegs (wobei man sich darüber streiten kann)
> Aber mit der Freiheit siehts gerade nicht so rosig aus, und genau DA muss man ansetzen!



Wie genau siehst du dich denn in deiner Freiheit beschnitten?

*****

Zugegeben, da ich nicht in Deutschland wohne entgehen mir sicher einige politische Entscheidungen, aber ist die Privatsphäre derart verletzt, als dass die Politik dort ihre Priorität setzen sollte? Auch das Urheberrecht gibt mir keinen Anlass mein Besorgnis zu erregen. Eine Angst vor einem Polizeistaat teile ich nicht, nicht das es mir egal wäre wenn man meinen Rechner durchsucht, aber wenn dadurch auch nur ein Krimineller überführt werden kann halte ich das für eine unangenehme aber dennoch lohnenswerte Maßnahme. Horrorszenarien wie in etwaigen Filmen sehe ich da bei weitem nicht auf uns zu kommen.

Bin ich einer der wenigen, die sich nicht in ihrer Freiheit derart eingeschränkt sehen um die wirklich wichtigen Themen wie "Bildungs-, Versorgungs- und Sozialpolitik, Wirtschaftswachstum und den Faktor Arbeit unter einen Hut zu bringen" ausser Acht zu lassen?


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

die piratenpartei geht realistischerweise davon aus, dass sie in der nächsten legislaturperiode nicht regieren wird. daher reicht es meiner meinung nach aus, dass sie sich auf ein themenbereich beschränkt.

die grünen haben auch nicht anders angefangen.


und man merkt schon jetzt, dass die grossen parteien die positionen der piraten übernehmen, weil sie angst haben dass sie wähler verlieren.

ich weiss nicht ob das positiv ist oder nicht ...


----------



## Potpotom (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> die piratenpartei geht realistischerweise davon aus, dass sie in der nächsten legislaturperiode nicht regieren wird. daher reicht es meiner meinung nach aus, dass sie sich auf ein themenbereich beschränkt.


Da magst du durchaus Recht haben - aber wirkt es nicht ein wenig falsch positioniert, sich auf, meiner Meinung nach, weniger wichtige Gebiete zu beschränken? Das sind ja im Grossen und Ganzen Wahlthemen, die theoretisch in weniger als einer Legislaturperiode erledigt sein könnten. Und was kommt dann?

Für mich persönlich scheint das nicht mehr als eine "Interessengemeinschaft" zu sein - im momentanen Augenblick zumindest. Mal sehen wie die Wahlen letztendlich enden und ob sie sich nachhaltig positionieren können bzw. wollen.


----------



## neo1986 (31. August 2009)

[x]NPD


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Da magst du durchaus Recht haben - aber wirkt es nicht ein wenig falsch positioniert, sich auf, meiner Meinung nach, weniger wichtige Gebiete zu beschränken? Das sind ja im Grossen und Ganzen Wahlthemen, die theoretisch in weniger als einer Legislaturperiode erledigt sein könnten. Und was kommt dann?
> 
> Für mich persönlich scheint das nicht mehr als eine "Interessengemeinschaft" zu sein - im momentanen Augenblick zumindest. Mal sehen wie die Wahlen letztendlich enden und ob sie sich nachhaltig positionieren können bzw. wollen.



sobald es eine kulturflatrate gibt, der datenschutz beachtet wird und lehre und forschung das geld bekommen, dass sie brauchen, würd ich die piratenpartei auch nicht mehr wählen. wozu auch?


----------



## claet (31. August 2009)

[x] NsSP - "Nazis sind Stinker Partei"


----------



## neo1986 (31. August 2009)

zum glück ignoriere ich dich schon seid nem halben jahr sonst hätte ich wohl wider ein langen langen bann riskiert....


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Also momentan sind die Linken auch ne gute Alternative!

Sie sind kritisch gegenüber der EU-Verfassung, nach der der Staat bei "Unruhen" (Demos?) auch Personen töten darf.

Und und und

nein ich bin kein Kommunist aber etwas mehr Gerechtigkeit in diesem Staat wäre schon nett! Die Firmen wurden lange genug bevorzugt, wird Zeit mal wieder Politik für Menschen zu machen!

Erst hat man die Merkel gewählt um Schröder loszuwerden und jetzt feiert sie im Namen des Volkes mit Ackermann Geburtstag! Natürlich macht sie das nur für uns! Und sie rettet die Banken auch nur  für uns! Und sie wird auch das Rentenalter nur für uns erhöhen!

Das sind zur Zeit aussichten....


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also momentan sind die Linken auch ne gute Alternative!
> Sie sind kritisch gegenüber der EU-Verfassung, nach der der Staat bei "Unruhen" (Demos?) auch Personen töten darf.
> Und und und
> 
> ...


ein Punkt, na toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also grade die Linken mit Ihrer Geschichte und Ihrem Parteiprogramm und wählbaren Mitglieder ist so mit das letzte was ich wähle, dann eher gar nicht. 

Meinst du andere oder gar die Linken machen es anders?
Wenn Du Dich da mal nicht täuschst. ^^


----------



## claet (31. August 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> zum glück ignoriere ich dich schon seid nem halben jahr sonst hätte ich wohl wider ein langen langen bann riskiert....



lol - zum glück ignoriere ich dich - die ironie dieser aussage ist köstlich xD

leider, leider muss ich akzeptieren, dass es menschen gibt, die die nazi parolen der npd gut finden. 
dann musst du jetzt auch hinnehmen, dass es menschen wie mich gibt, die sagen, dass nazis ziemlich scheiße sind ..


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

die linken sind bei mir unten durch, seitdem ich hier erleben durfte wie sie mit ander macht waren und gleichzeitig gegen die von ihnen verabschiedeten gesetze demonstriert haben.

oke. das eine war die spitze der partei und das andere die basis aber sorry, die sind unwählbar. 

leistung sollte sich lohnen sonst gehts in D noch weiter bergab. fürs nichtstun massig knete in den allerwertesten geblasen bekommen - damit komm ich nicht klar.

wobei ich nicht der meinung bin, dass manche manager soviel leisten wie sie verdienen ...


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

ich reih mich hinter claet ein ich find die nachfolgenazis aka NPD auch scheiße!


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> [x]NPD



Nie und nimmer kommen die an die Macht! Und das ist auch gut so! Wie kann man sich nur von Menschen blenden lassen die sagen, dass fremde Menschen grundsätzlich Feinde sind? Das ganze System ist nur auf Hass aufgebaut! In so einem Staat gäbs nur eine Möglichkeit: WIEDERSTAND!

Ach ja: Gegen Nazis!



sympathisant schrieb:


> die linken sind bei mir unten durch, seitdem ich hier erleben durfte wie sie mit ander macht waren und gleichzeitig gegen die von ihnen verabschiedeten gesetze demonstriert haben.
> 
> oke. das eine war die spitze der partei und das andere die basis aber sorry, die sind unwählbar.
> 
> ...



Ganz sicher wünsch ich mir kein Kommunistisches Deutschland!^^ Jeder der viel macht soll auch etwas mehr haben! Zur Zeit ist es nur.. sagen wir mal etwas unausgeglichen..... große Firmen werden begünstigt und Mittellose (nicht nur Arbeitslose! Da zählen für mich auch ältere pflegebürftige Menschen und Behinderte drunter) werden gänzlich vergessen. 

Ob SPD oder CDU, sie reden immer nur von Arbeitsplätzen, Konjunkturprogrammen und und und! Aber mal ehrlich! Müssen wir nicht langsam mal was grundsätzliches ändern wenn wir sehen, dass sich der Staat immer mehr verschuldet und es den Menschen hier im Land, immer schlechter geht?

Die Piratenpartei wäre interessant, aber sie wird nicht weit kommen. Alleine schon der EU-Vertrag macht mir Sorgen! Er würde über kurze Zeit unser Grundgesetz aushebeln sowie auch das Recht, das wir uns selbst regieren dürfen. 

Und genau da muß einhalt geboten werden!


----------



## spectrumizer (31. August 2009)

Schwarz/Weiss-Denken hilft in der Politik wenig.

Wie oft ich hier lese, dass Leute "Piratenpartei" wählen würden und sich dann über NPD(-Wähler) aufregen. Ich würde mal unterstellen, dass die meisten, die Piratenpartei wählen würden, das genauso aus Protest machen, weil sie mit den bisherigen konventionellen Regierungsformen ebenso unzufrieden sind.

Die wenigsten hier können, denke ich, nachvollziehen, warum auch eine NPD das Recht hat, 1) zu existieren und 2) im Bundestag vertreten zu sein. Denn sie sehen nur: NPD - Nazis - NSDAP - 3. Reich - Hitler - Woll'mer nich! Aber ich bezweifel hochgradig, dass die NPD da weitermachen wird, wo Hitler aufgehört hat.

Die Auswirkungen, dass Deutschland der gutgiebige Sozialstaat #1 in der ganzen EU (und nicht nur da) ist, tragen die, die im Mittelstand beschäftigt sind, sowohl Selbständige, als auch Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber. Eben die, die direkt mitbekommen, wie Sozialabgaben immer höher werden, Steuerabgaben immer höher (Einkommensteuer, Abgeltungssteuer, ...) und man gleichzeitig trotzdem das Gefühl hat, die Leistungen werden immer weniger und das was man für sich und die Familie zum Leben hat wird auch immer weniger. Deutschland gehts wirtschaftlich und industriell gesehen immer schlechter, auch schon vor der Finanzkrise.

EINE Ursache daran haben arbeitslose und kriminelle Ausländer, die durch unser offenherziges System dem Staat auf der Tasche liegen und ihn (und dadurch die wieder Beschäftigten) belasten. Braucht die jemand? Bringen die dem Bruttosozialprodukt was? Würdet ihr euch bereit erklären, diese Familien aufzunehmen und durchzufüttern? Nein? Gut.

Schaut mal in andere Länder. Deutschland ist das einzige Land, was so mild und naiv mit Einwanderern umgeht. Selbst andere Länder in der EU verlangen 1) Beherrschung der Landessprache, 2) finanzielle Sicherheit und 3) binnen einer Frist die Aufnahme einer Arbeit. Sonst gibts wieder die Ausweisung. Warum sollte es in Deutschland nicht auch so sein?

Der Bundestag braucht eine NPD, einfach um ordentlich Kontra zu geben, kontroverse Ansichten zu präsentieren, usw. "Nur mit dem Unmöglichen als Ziel kommt man zum Möglichen." - Meine Meinung.


----------



## claet (31. August 2009)

[self-edit] grade alles wieder gelöscht was ich geschrieben habe [/]

@ spectrumizer

deine einstellung ist sehr gefährlich! es sind *nicht *die arbeitslosen und kriminellen ausländer - es sind die arbeitslosen und die kriminellen die uns auf der tasche liegen. und was die arbeitslosen anbelangt bin ich mehr als gerne bereit, ihnen durch meine sozialabgaben das überleben zu sichern - das nennt sich menschlichkeit!

und doch, die npd *ist* die nachfolgepartei der nsdap und fertig. es gibt genug reportagen und anderes filmmaterial wo man auf npd "sitzungen" alte fahnen und landkarten sieht. außerdem ganz ehrlich, die nehmen doch kein blatt vor den mund. die sagen ihre meinung ganz offen. steht überall auf den plakaten.

soll ich deinen post als verharmlosung der nsdap diktatur verstehen?

kann es keine demokratische protestpartei im bundestag geben?

achso und zu guter letzt noch eine frage: so schlecht kann es in deutschland gar nicht alles sein. deutschland ist und bleibt wirtschaftsstandort nummer 1 in europa. trotz der vielen bösen ausländer ..


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Schwarz/Weiss-Denken hilft in der Politik wenig.
> 
> Wie oft ich hier lese, dass Leute "Piratenpartei" wählen würden und sich dann über NPD(-Wähler) aufregen. Ich würde mal unterstellen, dass die meisten, die Piratenpartei wählen würden, das genauso aus Protest machen, weil sie mit den bisherigen konventionellen Regierungsformen ebenso unzufrieden sind.
> 
> Die wenigsten hier können, denke ich, nachvollziehen, warum auch eine NPD das Recht hat, 1) zu existieren und 2) im Bundestag vertreten zu sein. Denn sie sehen nur: NPD - Nazis - NSDAP - 3. Reich - Hitler - Woll'mer nich! Aber ich bezweifel hochgradig, dass die NPD da weitermachen wird, wo Hitler aufgehört hat.



Schwarz und Weiß ist immer ganz gefährlich! Ein Extrem ist genauso ungesund wie das Andere! Grau ist eine Alternative die sich aber eben als Partei nicht zur Verfügung stellt.

Die Piratenpartei würd ich durchaus als "Protespartei" akzeptieren, die NPD jedoch nicht.

Mal ehrlich! Wozu gibt es heutzutage noch die Grünen? Zwischenzeitlich sollte Umweltschutz in jeder Partei selbstverständlich sein! 

Und zum Thema Ausländer:

Es gibt kriminelle Deutsche und kriminelle Ausländer! Ich hätte kein Problem damit kriminelle Ausländer in ihr Heimatland abzuschieben (würd ich auch mit kriminellen Deutschen tun aber find mal ein Land wo du sie hinbringen kannst! oO)

Aber brauchen wir dafür eine NPD? Sie lehrt nicht auf das eigene Land stolz zu sein sondern andere Länder zu hassen! Ihre ganzen Wahlsprüche sind auf Wut und Zorn aufgebaut! Ja sie schüren tatsächlich Hass! Hass entlädt sich und wenn sie an die Macht kämen, kämen wir vom Regen in die Traufe!

Ein faires Leben sieht vor, andere Menschen fair zu behandeln! Doch was erwartest du von einer Partei die Hass lehrt? Glaubst du tatsächlich sie tun dies um dein Wohlergehen zu fördern?


----------



## spectrumizer (31. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> deine einstellung ist sehr gefährlich! es sind *nicht *die arbeitslosen und kriminellen ausländer - es sind die arbeitslosen und die kriminellen die uns auf der tasche liegen.


Es ist beides. Und beides reicht sich die Hand. Ich würde mal behaupten: Weniger kriminelle und arbeitslose Ausländer, weniger Schwarzarbeiter, mehr für uns. Wenn man bedenkt, dass es Quoten gibt, die besagen, dass über 80% der Häftlinge in deutschen Gefängnissen Ausländer sind, kannste ja selber rechnen, was da der Staat sparen würde. (http://freezonechef.servertalk.in/freezone...post-32338.html)



claet schrieb:


> und was die arbeitslosen anbelangt bin ich mehr als gerne bereit, ihnen durch meine sozialabgaben das überleben zu sichern - das nennt sich menschlichkeit!


Was anderes hab ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich bin nur dagegen, dass mit meinen Steuerabgaben Leute durchgefüttert werden, die hier eigentlich nix zu suchen haben (da Ausländer + arbeitslos +  'ne Last für den Staat) und deswegen für uns deutsche weniger da ist.



claet schrieb:


> und doch, die npd *ist* die nachfolgepartei der nsdap und fertig. es gibt genug reportagen und anderes filmmaterial wo man auf npd "sitzungen" alte fahnen und landkarten sieht. außerdem ganz ehrlich, die nehmen doch kein blatt vor den mund. die sagen ihre meinung ganz offen. steht überall auf den plakaten.


Das ist doch nur Propaganda. Die SPD ist doch auch die Schwester- und Nachfolgepartei der SED. Und sie ist trotzdem an der Macht. Und haben wir deswegen Verhältnisse wie in der DDR? Nein.



claet schrieb:


> soll ich deinen post als verharmlosung der nsdap diktatur verstehen?


Kannst du machen wie du willst.



claet schrieb:


> kann es keine demokratische protestpartei im bundestag geben?


Mir egal. Hauptsache mehr für uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





claet schrieb:


> achso und zu guter letzt noch eine frage: so schlecht kann es in deutschland gar nicht alles sein. deutschland ist und bleibt wirtschaftsstandort nummer 1 in europa. trotz der vielen bösen ausländer ..


Ich glaube da bist du noch auf einem alten Stand der Dinge. Immer mehr Firmen verlagern ihre Produktion ins Ausland, immer mehr Ingenieure und Studienabgänger ziehen es vor, im Ausland ihr Glück zu suchen.

http://www.wiwo.de/politik/warum-die-leist...wandern-297877/
http://www.wiwo.de/handelsblatt/tschuess-deutschland-298359/
http://www.wiwo.de/handelsblatt/keine-fors...n-drain-260877/


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Schwarz und Weiß ist immer ganz gefährlich! Ein Extrem ist genauso ungesund wie das Andere! Grau ist eine Alternative die sich aber eben als Partei nicht zur Verfügung stellt.
> 
> Die Piratenpartei würd ich durchaus als "Protespartei" akzeptieren, die NPD jedoch nicht.
> 
> ...



hab mich noch nie gross mit der NPD beschäftigt.

aber wenn es eine partei geben würde, die sagt dass das was die deutschen erarbeiten und an steuern einzahlen auch für deutsche ausgegeben werden soll, dann würde sie sehr schnell in der rechtsextremen ecke landen. dabei ist es eine legitime forderung die diskutiert werden kann in einer parlamentarischen demokratie .. 

und solange jeder ansatz der ausländer benachteiligt als rechts und indiskutabel abgestempelt wird, braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass es menschen gibt die die NPD wählen, die solche forderungen bestimmt auch im programm haben.


edit: aus eigener erfahrung weiss ich, dass es inzwischen sehr schwer ist als ausländer nach deutschland zu kommen. aber wenn ich die jugendlichen straftäter (die hier meist menschen mit migrationshintergrund sind) sehe, denke ich auch dass hier aufgrund von zuviel PC was falsch läuft ...


----------



## claet (31. August 2009)

Ich muss mir jetzt verdammt stark auf die Zunge beißen, des lieben Friedens Willen.

Ich empfehle die Lektüre von Folgendem:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NPD#Inhaltliches_Profil


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

naja, das bayrische innenministerium .. also ... egal ... oder also ... das fordert ja auch anderen kram:

http://www.giga.de/usernews/00002343-bayer...ert-verbot-von/



wenn sie verfassungsfeindlich wäre, wäre sie verboten. denke ich.


----------



## Night falls (31. August 2009)

> aber wenn es eine partei geben würde, die sagt dass das was die deutschen erarbeiten und an steuern einzahlen auch für deutsche ausgegeben werden soll, dann würde sie sehr schnell in der rechtsextremen ecke landen. dabei ist es eine legitime forderung die diskutiert werden kann in einer parlamentarischen demokratie ..


Und wie genau definierst du hier "Ausländer"?


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

sagen wir doch lieber "aus einem drittland zugezogene"


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Und wie genau definierst du hier "Ausländer"?



menschen die keine deutsche staatsbürgerschaft haben. punkt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sagen wir doch lieber "aus einem drittland zugezogene"



Was ist denn das zweite Land? ;D


----------



## claet (31. August 2009)

Laut Definition sind die, die hier fröhlich als Ausländer beschimpft werden eigentlich Inländer. Das ist das lustige an der Sache.



sympathisant schrieb:


> menschen die keine deutsche staatsbürgerschaft haben. punkt.


falsch! 
das sind einfach "keine deutschen staatsbürger" - dennoch inländer vorm gesetz.


----------



## Night falls (31. August 2009)

> aber wenn es eine partei geben würde, die sagt dass das was die deutschen erarbeiten und an steuern einzahlen auch für deutsche ausgegeben werden soll, dann würde sie sehr schnell in der rechtsextremen ecke landen. dabei ist es eine legitime forderung die diskutiert werden kann in einer parlamentarischen demokratie ..


Wäre es da nicht viel zweckmäßiger einfach alle Ausländer abzuschieben? Dann würde sich dieses Problem doch von alleine lösen, oder?


----------



## Potpotom (31. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wäre es da nicht viel zweckmäßiger einfach alle Ausländer abzuschieben? Dann würde sich dieses Problem doch von alleine lösen, oder?


Hmm... dann ist meine Frau und meine Tochter also wieder in Frankreich und ich häng hier rum, irgendwie ne mächtig beschissene Vorstellung.


----------



## tear_jerker (31. August 2009)

aber muss man auch bedenken das viele nach deutschland kommen weil sie wissen sie kriegen hier eine menge in den arsch geschoben. allerdings kann man es diesen leuten nicht verübeln einen besseren lebensstandard haben zu wollen und in sofern akzeptier ich das wenn sie sich in die deutsche gesellschaft integrieren. anders ist der fall bei totaler abschottung vom deutschen und den kindern eintrichtern das die deutschen scheiße sind aber dennoch ihr geld will.


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

neee. abschieben muss ja nicht sein. erst wenn sie kriminell werden.


sollte ja auch nur n beispiel sein.


----------



## claet (31. August 2009)

ausländer kann man nicht abschieben, die wohnen nämlich gar nicht in deutschland ..

und was machen wir mit "deutschen" die kriminiell werden? auf ne insel? umbringen?


----------



## spectrumizer (31. August 2009)

Nun, das meinte ich vorhin. Hier gibt es kaum welche, die verstehen können, dass die NPD ein Existenzrecht hat und auch im Bundestag benötigt wird.

Wenn ich sowas lese wie "Am besten alle Ausländer abschieben, wäre doch viel einfacher?" oder jemand anderer, der bei der NPD gleich wieder die roten Flaggen wehen sieht und Gleichschritt auf der Straße hört, bestätigt mich das in meiner Ansicht.

Solange sich jeder einzelne deutsche immernoch dafür schämt, für sein Land einzutreten und sein Recht auf Vorzugsbehandlung durch Geburtsrecht verleugnet, bleibts hier, wie es ist: Deutschland geht langsam aber sicher den Bach runter. Und wenn's soweit ist, gibts auch kein Deutschland mehr, sondern nur noch Sozialstaat #1 für jeden, egal woher und warum.

Tante Edith:



claet schrieb:


> ausländer kann man nicht abschieben, die wohnen nämlich gar nicht in deutschland ..


Dann verweigert man ihnen halt die Aufenthaltserlaubnis in Deutschland. Frag mich, was diese Haarspalterei soll? Willste jetzt etwa bis dahin zurückspulen, wo's noch keine Länder gab? Und wenn nicht irgendwer damit angefangen hätte, gäbe es auch keine Länder und auch keine "Ausländer?" Hör doch auf. Territorium abzustecken und zu sagen "Das ist meins" gehört zur Natur eines jeden Tieres, zu dem auch der Mensch zählt.



claet schrieb:


> und was machen wir mit "deutschen" die kriminiell werden? auf ne insel? umbringen?


Einsperren? Resozialisieren? Hier gehts explizit nur um Ausländer, die dem Staat Probleme machen. Abschieben. Soll sich doch deren Heimatland um die kümmern. Mit welchem Recht - bzw. welcher Frechheit - sollen WIR uns denn darum kümmern?


----------



## Night falls (31. August 2009)

> neee. abschieben muss ja nicht sein. erst wenn sie kriminell werden.


Also ihnen bloß Steuern abknöpfen, um damit deutschen unter die Arme zu greifen bzw sie in anderweitige Leistungen für deutsche zu stecken? Macht in der Tat mehr Sinn - so wandern die Ausländer von alleine aus und man kann sie auchnoch ausnehmen. Eine gute Idee in der Tat.


----------



## tear_jerker (31. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Solange sich jeder einzelne deutsche immernoch dafür schämt, für sein Land einzutreten und sein Recht auf Vorzugsbehandlung durch Geburtsrecht verleugnet, bleibts in hier, wie es ist: Deutschland geht langsam aber sicher den Bach runter. Und wenn's soweit ist, gibts auch kein Deutschland mehr, sondern nur noch Sozialstaat #1 für jeden, egal woher und warum.


geburtsrecht auf vorzugsbehandlung?oO
für was hat man denn bitte den adel gestürzt wenn sowas wieder kommt?


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> geburtsrecht auf vorzugsbehandlung?oO
> für was hat man denn bitte den adel gestürzt wenn sowas wieder kommt?



Aus reiner Langeweile... die französische Revolution war ja auch nicht wegen der schlechten Verhältnisse sondern einfach deswegen, weil es ihnen SO gut ging das sie sonst nichts zu tun hatten...


----------



## llviktorj (31. August 2009)

Mal was aus einem anderen Forum.



Frage:Warum gibt es in Deutschland (im Verhältnis) so wenig Kriminalität?

Antwort 1: Die Deutschen sind sogar für Verbrechen zu faul.

Antwort 2: wo wohnst du , das du zu dieser aussage kommst ? sogar verbrechen an kindern gehören schon zu den täglichen nachrichten .


Quelle:
http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index...29133020AALiRC4


Edit: Ach und bevor man sich über Ausländer anfängt aufzuregen sollte man wirklich an die leute denken die hier wirklich abkassieren,z.B. Hartz4 epfänger die sich eine schöne zeit auf malle oder in florida machen und die ganzen Manager der AG´s oder GmbH & Co KG´s. 
Wen ihr uberhaupt vesteht was ich meine.


----------



## Night falls (31. August 2009)

> sein Recht auf Vorzugsbehandlung durch Geburtsrecht


Sein bitte was?
Jetzt gehts aber los...


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hmm... dann ist meine Frau und meine Tochter also wieder in Frankreich und ich häng hier rum, irgendwie ne mächtig beschissene Vorstellung.


ich denke nicht nur du da wirds noch n paar mehr erwischen


----------



## appeal109 (31. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Vorzugsbehandlung durch Geburtsrecht



Ich muss gleich kotzen...
Willst du damit sagen, dass ein in Deutschland geborener Mensch mehr 'Wert' hat, als alle anderen?


----------



## llviktorj (31. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Vorzugsbehandlung durch Geburtsrecht




Wer mein von Geburt an mehr rechte zu haben wie andere Menschen dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

@spectrumizer ein kleiner tipp wen du dich schon mit der Geschichte Deutschlands befasst dan bitte nicht nur mit den letzten 100 bis 200 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. August 2009)

Wenn ihr der Ansicht seid, dass es in Deutschland einem Deutschen schlechter gehen sollte, als einem Ausländer, der nach deutschland eingewandert ist, dann Ok. Geht Kopf schütteln und kotzen, wenn's euch danach besser geht. Dem Land hilft es jedenfalls nicht.

Euer Problem mit dem Thema ist einfach, dass ihr euch scheinbar schämt, euch damit mal wirklich kritisch auseinander zu setzen.

Natürlich hat die NPD einige radikale Punkte im Programm. Und? Glaubt ihr, die lassen sich 1:1 so durchsetzen? Was haben denn "eure Parteien" so im Programm, was völlig utopisch ist und niemals durchgesetzt wird? Steuersenkung? Mehr Geld für Familien? Ich bezweifel es ...


----------



## claet (31. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Einsperren? Resozialisieren? Hier gehts explizit nur um Ausländer, die dem Staat Probleme machen. Abschieben. Soll sich doch deren Heimatland um die kümmern. Mit welchem Recht - bzw. welcher Frechheit - sollen WIR uns denn darum kümmern?



Das ist ganz einfach: 90% der Ausländer, die du hier abschieben willst, leben in der zweiten oder dritten Generation hier und sind durch unsere Gesellschaft zu dem geworden was sie jetzt sind. 

Wir haben kein Ausländerproblem, sondern ein Unterschichtenproblem.

Aber hier is eh gleich zu. Das mit dem Vorzugsrecht war ungünstig formuliert, ich weiß was du meinst. Aber das wird jetzt hier zerrissen werden.

*edit*
ich schäme mich übrigens mitnichten ein deutscher zu sein oder sonstirgendwas. 
und wer bei der npd den gleichschritt nicht gleich hört ist für mich entweder blind oder .. kA .. blind einfach xD


----------



## Night falls (31. August 2009)

> Wenn ihr der Ansicht seid, dass es in Deutschland einem Deutschen schlechter gehen sollte, als einem Ausländer, der nach deutschland eingewandert ist, dann Ok


Nein, nein, ich fürchte da hast du was falsch verstanden... Ich bin der Ansicht, dass es in Deutschland einem deutschen GENAUSO gehen sollte wie einem Ausländer, der nach Deutschland eingewandert ist, bzw, dass Chancengleichheit bestehen sollte.


----------



## llviktorj (31. August 2009)

Und was ist mit den Hunderten Ausländischen Firmen und Selbstständiegen die die Wirtschaft vorran bringen wollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und niemand kan oder wird Deutschland so abschotten schließlich hängen die ganzen Länder an einander.

Wahrscheinlich Sieht die NPD das auch net gern das eine Firma wie Blizzard hier Geld Scheffelt.
Wie Winni Puh immer sagt "Denk Denk Denk" 


Edit: Die ganzen Deutschen Auswanderer sollen gefälligst wieder zurück kommen xD lol
Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

und wenn du besuch zuhause hast der scheisse baut, dann schmeisst du ihn auch nicht raus? du bist grosszügig.


----------



## Night falls (31. August 2009)

> und wenn du besuch zuhause hast der scheisse baut, dann schmeisst du ihn auch nicht raus? du bist grosszügig.


Keine Frage - wenn jemand kriminell ist wird er sanktioniert und wenn er keine deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft hat, kann man ihn um Kosten zu sparen auch gerne in seinem Heimatland inhaftieren - aber wenn du Besuch zuhause hast der KEINE Scheiße baut, behandelst du ihn dann schlechter als deine Mitbewohner?


----------



## spectrumizer (31. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach: 90% der Ausländer, die du hier abschieben willst, leben in der zweiten oder dritten Generation hier und sind durch unsere Gesellschaft zu dem geworden was sie jetzt sind.


Naja, von meinem subjektiven Empfinden - als in Berlin lebender - kommts mir so vor, als ob zB Türken ihre Kultur hier durchdrücken wollen. Somit sehe ich es als eine Ursache von sturem Verhalten von solchen türkischen Familien, die ihre Kinder hier genauso erziehen, wie zu Hause. Dh Mädels -> Kopftuch, Jungs -> Chef, Moschee -> zu Hause.



claet schrieb:


> Wir haben kein Ausländerproblem, sondern ein Unterschichtenproblem.


Das kommt noch dazu.



claet schrieb:


> Aber hier is eh gleich zu. Das mit dem Vorzugsrecht war ungünstig formuliert, ich weiß was du meinst. Aber das wird jetzt hier zerrissen werden.


Ja, leider. Man kann schwer über solche Themen diskutieren, ohne, dass man gleich in die Nazi- oder Rechtsextremenecke abgestempelt wird.



llviktorj schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Hunderten Ausländischen Firmen und Selbstständiegen die die Wirtschaft vorran bringen wollen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Programm der NPD beschränkt sich auf "arbeitslose und kriminelle Ausländer."

Sieht man mal, wie sich die Leute vorbereiten und womit sie sich beschäftigen, bevor sie an solchen Diskussionen teilnehmen. Oder kurz gesagt: GEH DICH BILDEN! Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Night schrieb:


> Nein, nein, ich fürchte da hast du was falsch verstanden... Ich bin der Ansicht, dass es in Deutschland einem deutschen GENAUSO gehen sollte wie einem Ausländer, der nach Deutschland eingewandert ist, bzw, dass Chancengleichheit bestehen sollte.


Gut, dann sind wir uns ja einig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Nun, das meinte ich vorhin. Hier gibt es kaum welche, die verstehen können, dass die NPD ein Existenzrecht hat und auch im Bundestag benötigt wird.



Eine Partei die Hass predigt hat in meinen Augen kein Existenzrecht!

Wenn es um Imigration geht, um ausländische Straftäter abschieben laß ich mit mir reden, jedoch nicht solange die NPD auch nur im geringsten positiv erwähnt wird!

Es geht nicht darum wie sie momentan Wahlkampf betreiben sondern was sie tun würden, wenn sie tatsächlich Macht hätten! Es geht um den Grundgedanken! Und der ist bei der NPD schlicht Hass und Gewalt!

Ein altmodischer Bauernfänger eben der als NPD neu aufgelegt wurde....


----------



## spectrumizer (31. August 2009)

Naja, ich sehe das alles weniger schwarz. Das was eine Partei, wenn sie Macht hat, von ihren Versprechen und Wahlprogramm umsetzen kann, beschränkt sich in der Regel auf gefühlte 10-15%. Der Rest waren Schönrederei und leere Versprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (31. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Das Programm der NPD beschränkt sich auf "arbeitslose und kriminelle Ausländer."




Mit sowas fangen die erst an.
wen ich schon lese 
*Jürgen Gansel:*

*"Arbeitsplätze zuerst für Deutsche"

*so werden Arbeitslose Ausländer gemacht!


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Naja, ich sehe das alles weniger schwarz. Das was eine Partei, wenn sie Macht hat, von ihren Versprechen und Wahlprogramm umsetzen kann, beschränkt sich in der Regel auf gefühlte 10-15%. Der Rest waren Schönrederei und leere Versprechen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich verstehe eben nicht wie man auch nur mit dem Gedanken spielen kann!

Man kann ruhig auf sein Land stolz sein ok! Das führt dazu, dass man es gern hat. 

Aber Stimmung gegen andere Länder machen?

Wahrscheinlich würde die NPD-Führung auch mit Schirmmütze, Oberlippenbart und Ledermänteln in die Öffentlichkeit treten, wenn sie nicht von staatlichen Organen überwacht werden würden.

Und wo sie können, marschieren sie auch heute schon durch die Straßen! Da läuft es einem eiskalt den Rücken runter wenn man daran denkt, wo es das letzte mal geendet hat. Und jetzt erzähl mal den ganzen Leuten die ihre Frauen und Kinder verloren haben das es halt einfach blöd gelaufen ist damals.

Die sind nicht anders! Sie halten sich nur soweit an die Spielregeln, wie sie müssen um weiter ihre Macht ausbauen zu können!


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

Ich bin stolz darauf Deutscher zu sein... und GERADE deswegen verabscheue ich die NPD und ihre Aktionen...
Ihre ganzen Aufmärsche für Hass und Gewalt gegen Ausländer...
Ihre schmierige Propaganda gegen alles was nicht Deutsch ist...


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eben nicht wie man auch nur mit dem Gedanken spielen kann!
> 
> Man kann ruhig auf sein Land stolz sein ok! Das führt dazu, dass man es gern hat.
> 
> ...



genau verbietet schirmmützen, oberlippenbärte und ledermäntel ... 

für mich sitzen die feinde der demokratie und des grundgesetzes in der CDU und SPD.


----------



## Night falls (31. August 2009)

> genau verbietet schirmmützen, oberlippenbärte und ledermäntel ...


Genau das wollte Scrätcher damit ausdrücken - du bist wirklich ein verdammt cleveres Kerlchen! Und deine Gegenargumente erst - chapeau!


> für mich sitzen die feinde der demokratie und des grundgesetzes in der CDU und SPD.


Und die Verteidiger der Demokratie und des Grundgesetzes sitzen wo? In der NPD?


----------



## appeal109 (31. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Und die Verteidiger der Demokratie und des Grundgesetzes sitzen wo? In der NPD?



Pwned.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Und die Verteidiger der Demokratie und des Grundgesetzes sitzen wo? In der NPD?


ich musste fast lachen aber dann fing ich an zu weinen.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eben nicht wie man auch nur mit dem Gedanken spielen kann!
> 
> Man kann ruhig auf sein Land stolz sein ok! Das führt dazu, dass man es gern hat.
> 
> ...


Anders gefragt: Was ist denn falsch daran, sich mit dem Gedanken zu beschäftigen?

Damals war die Ausgangssituation völlig anders, sowohl wirtschaftlich als auch persönlich. Es hat an allem gemangelt, es gab eine hohe Inflation, usw. Das ist heute alles anders. Ich glaube die Mehrheit der Menschen haben sich schon so weiterentwickelt und aus den Fehlern von damals gelernt, als dass sie die selben Fehler nicht nochmal machen wollen.

Was die Aufmärsche angeht: Es gibt solche und solche. Leute, mit logischen und vernünftigen Argumenten und andere, die einfach nur provozieren wollen. Das findest du bei linksgerichteten Parteien aber genauso.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Die sind nicht anders! Sie halten sich nur soweit an die Spielregeln, wie sie müssen um weiter ihre Macht ausbauen zu können!


Machen das nicht alle? Wenn alle könnten, wie sie wöllten, hättest du wahrscheinlich ebenso ein totalitäres Staatssystem, ála "Equilibrium" oder George Orwell's "1984." Die besten Kandidaten sitzen doch schon in Machtpositionen: Schäuble und sein Überwachungsstaat, dann der CSU/CDU-Typ der gegen die "Killerspiele" wettert. Oder schau mal auf die alte(n) Bush-Regierung(en) in den USA ...


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

steht das irgendwo? das dumme ist, dass die NPD n harmloses häufchen von möchtegernregierenden ist, während die anderen die macht in D haben.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> für mich sitzen die feinde der demokratie und des grundgesetzes in der CDU und SPD.



Gibts dazu auch nen Grund? Oder sagt dir das dein wissenschaftliches Bauchgefühl?



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Anders gefragt: Was ist denn falsch daran, sich mit dem Gedanken zu beschäftigen?
> 
> Damals war die Ausgangssituation völlig anders, sowohl wirtschaftlich als auch persönlich. Es hat an allem gemangelt, es gab eine hohe Inflation, usw. Das ist heute alles anders. Ich glaube die Mehrheit der Menschen haben sich schon so weiterentwickelt und aus den Fehlern von damals gelernt, als dass sie die selben Fehler nicht nochmal machen wollen.
> 
> ...



Welche Ziele haben denn die anderen Partein? CDU und SPD einfach zu regieren, würds nach den Grünen gehen hätten wir in Deutschlands wohl nichts mehr, was nicht recyclebar wäre aber auch die würden keinen Ökokrieg vom Zaun brechen. Die Linken würden im schlimmsten Fall das Genossenschaftsdeutschland ausrufen.

Und die NPD? Glaubst du wirklich, denen würde Deutschland reichen?


----------



## claet (31. August 2009)

Außerdem - was mir grade noch einfällt - du sagst, sie würden eh nur die 10-15% umsetzen aus ihrem programm, die umsetzbar sind. außerdem sagst du, dass das bei allen parteien so wäre. 

hm - meintwegen, mal angenommen es wäre so. 

die anteile, die spd und grüne und (oh gott, dass ich das sage) cdu/csu und fdp nicht umsetzen können sind demokratisch. viele davon find ich scheiße, aber sie würden mich alle nicht essentiell in meinem leben beeinträchtigen. sie sind nicht menschenverachtend und basieren nicht auf hass, mord und todschlag. 

bei der npd tun es diese "undurchsetzbaren" inhalte aber. 
und nur, weil sie nicht umgesetzt würden, schwächt das nicht ihre abartigkeit!


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

npd= idioten die wollen das ausländer aus deutschland raussollen!

mal ehrlich jeder hat mindestens 1-2 freunde die ausländer sind da kann dann doch hier keiner ernsthaft wollen das die alle abgeschoben werden oder?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

Wenn die Npd an die Macht kommt ist der 3. Weltkrieg auch nicht mehr weit entfernt...


----------



## sympathisant (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Gibts dazu auch nen Grund? Oder sagt dir das dein wissenschaftliches Bauchgefühl?



das sagen mir die letzten vier jahre. du hast so lange winterschlaf gehalten?



> Welche Ziele haben denn die anderen Partein?



an der macht bleiben. macht macht süchtig. deswegen versprechen sie so gut wie jedem alles was er will, haben keine kaum noczh ne klare politische aussage und fahren diesen staat gegen die wand.



> Und die NPD? Glaubst du wirklich, denen würde Deutschland reichen?



glaubst du wirklich, dass ein einzelnes land in europa n angriffskrieg beginnt?


----------



## claet (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> glaubst du wirklich, dass ein einzelnes land in europa n angriffskrieg beginnt?



auch wenn das jetzt zugegebenermaßen weit hergeholt ist, aber historisch fällt mir ein land ein, dass so dumm war diesen fehler gleich 2 mal zu machen.
und da war eine bestimmte gruppe an der macht .. *räusper*


----------



## Cørradø (31. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur Propaganda. Die SPD ist doch auch die Schwester- und Nachfolgepartei der SED. Und sie ist trotzdem an der Macht. Und haben wir deswegen Verhältnisse wie in der DDR? Nein.


Ausgesprochener Schmarrn.

Die SPD ist die älteste politische Partei Deutschlands!
"Nachfolgepartei der SED" ich glaub du spinnst.

Ich bin entsetzt wie hier rechtes Gedankengut toleriert wird 
und empört, dass Verharmlosungen von demselben geduldet und nicht geahndet wird.

Die NPD ist nicht nur programmatisch und von ihrem Verhalten her, sondern auch ganz plakativ und offensichtlich - ja sogar AUSGESPROCHEN, nichtmal im geheimen, verfassungsfeindlich, rassistisch und nationalistisch!


----------



## spectrumizer (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Welche Ziele haben denn die anderen Partein? CDU und SPD einfach zu regieren, würds nach den Grünen gehen hätten wir in Deutschlands wohl nichts mehr, was nicht recyclebar wäre aber auch die würden keinen Ökokrieg vom Zaun brechen. Die Linken würden im schlimmsten Fall das Genossenschaftsdeutschland ausrufen.


Unterm Strich genauso: Macht, Kontrolle.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und die NPD? Glaubst du wirklich, denen würde Deutschland reichen?


Ist doch nur - verständliche - Angst. Was wirklich passieren würde, weiß keiner. 



claet schrieb:


> Außerdem - was mir grade noch einfällt - du sagst, sie würden eh nur die 10-15% umsetzen aus ihrem programm, die umsetzbar sind. außerdem sagst du, dass das bei allen parteien so wäre.
> 
> hm - meintwegen, mal angenommen es wäre so.


Ich hab gesagt, es sind "gefühlte 10-15%." Dh ich spekuliere.
Weiterhin hab ich gesagt, dass man "extreme, provozierende Ausschreitungen" genauso auch bei "linksgerichteten Parteien" (und deren Interessengruppen) findet.

Bitte keine Sachen in den Mund legen oder rumdrehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





claet schrieb:


> die anteile, die spd und grüne und (oh gott, dass ich das sage) cdu/csu und fdp nicht umsetzen können sind demokratisch. viele davon find ich scheiße, aber sie würden mich alle nicht essentiell in meinem leben beeinträchtigen. sie sind nicht menschenverachtend und basieren nicht auf hass, mord und todschlag.
> 
> bei der npd tun es diese "undurchsetzbaren" inhalte aber.
> und nur, weil sie nicht umgesetzt würden, schwächt das nicht ihre abartigkeit!


Wie oben schon gesagt: Es ist Angst. Niemand weiß, was genau passieren würde, wenn die NPD die Mehrheit bekommt. Dass sie eine Reliktpartei der NSDAP ist, lässt sie vielleicht auf "Hass, Mord und Totschlag" basieren. Aber wie ebenfalls schon gesagt: Ich bezweifel, dass sich das von damals wiederholt. Dafür ist schon zuviel passiert. Das Wahlprogramm der NPD ist - genauso wie das jeder anderer Partei auch - relativ zu betrachten. Für mich zählt, dass sie sich radikal dafür einsetzen, dass wir Deutschen wieder mehr von Deutschland haben. Gleichzeitig sehe ich aber auch, dass sie das Programm niemals 1:1 umsetzen können. Genauso eben wie jede andere Partei auch.



Cørradø schrieb:


> Ausgesprochener Schmarrn.
> 
> Die SPD ist die älteste politische Partei Deutschlands!
> "Nachfolgepartei der SED" ich glaub du spinnst.


Was willst du? Die SPD und SED haben beide unter einer Decke gesteckt und die DDR kaputt gewirtschaftet. Die SPD gibts heute halt noch, hat aber genauso Dreck am Stecken.



Cørradø schrieb:


> Ich bin entsetzt wie hier rechtes Gedankengut toleriert wird
> und empört, dass Verharmlosungen von demselben geduldet und nicht geahndet wird.


Ja, ich bin genauso entsetzt, wie man hier von Fingerzeigern angeprangert wird, weil man in Erwägung zieht, NPD zu wählen. 



Cørradø schrieb:


> Die NPD ist nicht nur programmatisch und von ihrem Verhalten her, sondern auch ganz plakativ und offensichtlich - ja sogar AUSGESPROCHEN, nichtmal im geheimen, verfassungsfeindlich, rassistisch und nationalistisch!


Ja, das haben neben dir hier auch schon andere festgestellt. Aber anscheinend nicht böse genug, sonst wäre sie nämlich schon verboten.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> das sagen mir die letzten vier jahre. du hast so lange winterschlaf gehalten?



Inhaltsloses gebrabbel!

Ich will Beispiele und kein schau doch selbst! Du hast dir ne Meinung gebildet also sag was in den 4 Jahren in deinen Augen falsch lief und warum du ihnen unterstellst, nicht besser zu sein!

Oder müssen wir das Gespräch aus Mangel an beweisen beenden? Das ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied zwischen beleidigen und Kritik! Bring Argumente oder hör auf Phrasen zu dreschen!


----------



## Falathrim (31. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich hab gesagt, es sind "gefühlte 10-15%." Dh ich spekuliere.
> Weiterhin hab ich gesagt, dass man "extreme, provozierende Ausschreitungen" genauso auch bei "linksgerichteten Parteien" (und deren Interessengruppen) findet.


Ich find es so herrlich, dass man von der extremen Rechten immer das Argument bekommt "Ja und was ist mit den linken Krawallos und Gewalttätern? Deren Partei ist doch auch im Bundestag!"
Vielleicht sollte man mal klarstellen, dass 
a) DIE LINKE oder ähnliche Parteien Deutschland NICHT in 2 Weltkriege geführt haben
b) linke Organisationen KEINE Gedenkveranstaltungen für Josef Stalin und Konsorten anmelden, wie es die NPD für Rudolf Heß macht
c) nur rechte Parteien verlangen, dass die "Kriegshelden" als "Helden des Vaterlandes" geehrt werden, speziell die "besonders aufopferungsvollen und deshalb ausradierten SS und SA-Verbände"
d) der ganze Schmarrn von wegen "linke Gewalt" irgendwie bei den Statistiken zur politisch motivierten Gewalt irgendwie in einem anderen Licht erstrahlt...da man dort dann sieht dass 90% der politisch motivierten Gewalttaten von Rechtsextremen ausgehen
e) bei der Linken keiner einen dunkelhäutigen CDU-Ladtagskandidaten als "Quotenneger" beschimpft
etc. pp.

Und wer die Einstellung von Punkern und Antifas zur Partei "DIE LINKE" und Konsorten wissen will, dem empfehle ich das Lied "Linke Spießer" von Slime (:



> Was willst du? Die SPD und SED haben beide unter einer Decke gesteckt und die DDR kaputt gewirtschaftet. Die SPD gibts heute halt noch, hat aber genauso Dreck am Stecken.


Ja, SED und SPD finden sich ganz toll. Deswegen koalieren sie auch liebend gerne und schließen das nicht in 85% der Fälle von vornherein aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wie man die NPD mit so einer rosa Brille betrachten kann und die rechtsextreme Hetze ignorieren kann...


----------



## Cørradø (31. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was willst du? Die SPD und SED haben beide unter einer Decke gesteckt und die DDR kaputt gewirtschaftet. Die SPD gibts heute halt noch, hat aber genauso Dreck am Stecken.


Wo hast du diesen Bockmist bloss aufgeschnappt... selten so gelacht.
Die ideologische Gehirnwäsche scheint schon Wirkung zu zeigen.



> Aber anscheinend nicht böse genug, sonst wäre sie nämlich schon verboten.


Weil sie schleimig, schmierig und feige sind.
Ekelhaft... abstossend.

Weil sie nicht die Eier haben das zu sagen was sie wollen und machen.
Ein bisschen 
"Die Wiederherstellung Deutschlands ist mit der Vereinigung der Besatzungskonstruktionen BRD und DDR nicht erreicht. Deutschland ist größer als die Bundesrepublik!"
Eiteitei...
da wird schon niemand was wollen... 

_edit: netiquette nicht beachtet :-(
egal, is ja nicht aufgefallen, die politisch korrekten MODs scheinen zu arbeiten oder schlafen._


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> _edit: netiquette nicht beachtet :-(
> egal, is ja nicht aufgefallen, die politisch korrekten MODs scheinen zu arbeiten oder schlafen._



Stimmt! Das "guten Tag!" hättest du dir auch sparen können! Aber warum hast du die Stelle mit dem Buch auch wegeditiert?


----------



## Noxiel (31. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> _edit: netiquette nicht beachtet :-(
> egal, is ja nicht aufgefallen, die politisch korrekten MODs scheinen zu arbeiten oder schlafen._



Mitnichten. 

Ich finde es zwar ebenso wie ihr sehr fragwürdig über die NPD als wählbare Alternative nachzudenken, wenn in anderen Ländern Menschen für den Erhalt demokratischer Grundrechte sterben, aber die NPD präsentiert leichte Antworten auf komplexe Sachverhalte und Bauernfänger heißen sie ja schließlich nicht umsonst.


----------



## Cørradø (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Stimmt! Das "guten Tag!" hättest du dir auch sparen können! Aber warum hast du die Stelle mit dem Buch auch wegeditiert?


Auch wenn mir der Kragen platzt, halt ich's wie König Leonidas:
"Kein Grund, sich nicht anständig zu benehmen."


----------



## Kyragan (31. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Es wäre eine vollkommen andere Sache, wenn die PP eine wirkliche Chance hätte, aktiv zu "regieren". Das ist aber absolut nicht der Fall, man kann froh sein, wenn sie 5% ankratzen.
> Sprich solange die Piratenpartei keine große Chance hat, brauch man sich auch keine Gedanken darum zu machen, was sie in den anderen Bereichen ändern würden.
> In 4 Jahren gucken wir wieder rauf und dann ist eventuell der Zeitpunkt gekommen, sich darum Gedanken zu machen, ob die PP die anderen Bereiche auch ordentlich abdeckt.
> 
> ...


Es geht imo weniger darum, wieviel möglich wäre sondern um das wofür sie eintreten.
Ihre Ziele sind erstrebenswert und meines Erachtens nach richtig, aber ihr Spektrum ist zu klein bemessen um eine ernsthafte parlamentarische oder gar Regierungsarbeit über die nächsten 4 Jahre bewältigen zu können. Die Piraten beschränken sich auf Internetpolitik, Datenschutz und Bürgerrechte. Viele wichtige Aspekte in unserem Land, wie Umwelt, Finanzen oder Bildung werden gar nicht erst behandelt. Deshalb spreche ich den Piraten in diesen Bereichen, die unser Land aber als Grundfesten stützen, jegliche Kompetenz ab.
Wenn ich meine Wahl anhand von Zahlenspielchen festmache hab ich die Demokratie nicht verstanden. Sinnvollerweise sollte die Partei gewählt werden bei deren Programmen/Zielen man mit sich selbst die größte Schnittmenge hat.
Ich für meinen Teil habe gestern in Sachsen die SPD gewählt, weil sie hier in der Region als 2.Regierungspartei eine gute Arbeit gemacht hat, wichtige Projekte auf den Weg gebracht hat und gleichfalls CDU-Projekte, die ganz und gar nicht meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen, gestoppt.
Im Bund siehts etwas anders aus. 
Wenn ich mir Wahl- und Parteiprogramme vor Augen führe, sowie Äußerungen von Parteifunktionären und Spitzenkandidaten werde ich am 27.9. wohl Grün wählen. Selbst die SPD hat meiner Meinung nach tragbare Konzepte und fähige Leute, doch die Querelen um Linkspartei ja oder nein und die Figur Müntefering schrecken mich etwas ab.
Die Grünen sind aktuell im Bund die Partei mit den besten Konzepten, sei es in ihrer Paradedisziplin Umwelt oder auch in anderen Gebieten wie Bildung und Familie.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Auch wenn mir der Kragen platzt, halt ich's wie König Leonidas:
> "Kein Grund, sich nicht anständig zu benehmen."



Ich halte da gern einen Spiegel vor: "Null Tolleranz gegenüber Parteien die für andere Menschen null Tolleranz haben!"

Aber ich seh schon! Du bist ein Mann der Worte Corrado! Du hast für jede Gelegenheit das passende Buch! Sei es die Wurfbibel oder das kleine rote falls die Diskussion mal unter die Gürtellinie geht! *g*


----------



## EisblockError (31. August 2009)

OMG sag ich.
Wer will denn hier FDP wählen?

Wer sich mal informiert hätte würde wissen dass die garkein Wahlprogramm haben sondern einfach nur opportunisten sind die versuchen mit irgendeiner Koalition an die Macht zu kommen, ohne ein Programm.


Erst waren die mit SPD, dann haben die sie plötzlich fallen gelassen und sind zur CDU, mal sehen wo sie als nächstes hingehen.


FDP ist wirklich Käse.


----------



## Kono (shat) (31. August 2009)

ich glaube die wenigsten hier haben eine ahnung, wie sich die npd gestaltet, oder aufbaut.
um der partei beitreten zu können, musst du ein einwandfreies führungszeugnis haben, und keinesfalls gewaltbereit sein, damit der anschein einer "demokratischen" partei gewahrt bleibt.
2002 haben sie sich allerdings mit der dvu zur volksfront zusammengetan, und dadurch unweigerlich viele schläger in die partei geholt. mit sätzen wie: "die npd ist die einzige organisierte partei, die das politische system in der BRD bis auf die wurzel bekämpft, auch die wurzel abnimmt. ja, liebe freunde, wir sind stolz darauf, dass wir alljährlich in den bundesdeutschen verfassungsberichten stehen und dort als feindlich, verfassungsfeindlich, gegen dieses system gerichtet genannt sind. jawohl, wir sind verfassungsfeindlich" tut sich holger apfel selbst kein gefallen.
irgendwann werden sie es geschafft haben, sich endgültig selbst zu versenken. nur eine frage der zeit, bis die npd verboten wird


----------



## EisblockError (31. August 2009)

Das ist die NPD


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> irgendwann werden sie es geschafft haben, sich endgültig selbst zu versenken. nur eine frage der zeit, bis die npd verboten wird



Hoffentlich bevor es kracht....

http://www.n-tv.de/politik/NPD-Funktionaer...icle478748.html


----------



## EisblockError (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bevor es kracht....
> 
> http://www.n-tv.de/politik/NPD-Funktionaer...icle478748.html





omg made my day


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> omg made my day



_Bei dem Mann handelt es sich um den Stützpunktleiter der Jungen Nationaldemokraten, der Jugendorganisation der rechtsextremen NPD, wie die Polizei in Lörrach mitteilte.

Bei einer Wohnungsdurchsuchung seien größere Mengen Chemikalien sowie Schusswaffen beschlagnahmt worden._

Jetzt wüßt ich doch gerne mal was daran witzig ist?


----------



## EisblockError (31. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Jetzt wüßt ich doch gerne mal was daran witzig ist?




Ich meine das Zitat:


"irgendwann werden sie es geschafft haben, sich endgültig selbst zu versenken. nur eine frage der zeit, bis die npd verboten wird" 

Und du dann: Hoffentlich bevor es kracht,
Und linkst eine News über nen Nazi der ne Bombe baut xD


----------



## Scrätcher (31. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Und linkst eine News über nen Nazi der ne Bombe baut xD



Naja ok kam vielleicht etwas komisch rüber...mich würds ja nicht stören wenn sie sich selbst in die Luft jagen, leider ist das dann leider selten der Fall und es sterben in erster Linie Unschuldige. 

Ich hab den Witz verstanden aber mir ist leider grad nicht zum lachen zumute....


----------



## Kyragan (31. August 2009)

Ich hab als Sachse auch nicht grad geweint, als einer der Nazis vom Parlament ausgeschlossen wurde, weil er mit nem geladenen Revolver zur Plenarsitzung erschien.
Ich hab als Sachse auch nicht grad geweint, als die Nazis sich selbst zerfleischt haben und in Folge dessen 5 von 12 Abgeordneten die Fraktion verließen.
Ich hab als Sachse erst recht nicht geweint, als sich einer von den Nazis mit seiner dicken Limousine auf ner Landstraße totgefahren hat...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

Die NPD wird hier einfach unterschätzt. Früher wurde die NSDAP auch erst unterschätzt. Sie wurde zwar auch verboten, aber das hielt nicht lange weil sie einfach unterschätzt wurde. Und was daraus entstanden is weiß wohl jeder. Zwar ist die NPD in meinen Augen nur eine NSDAP light, dennoch definitiv zu weit rechts. Es gibt imemr noch viel zu viele Leute, die Hitler gutheißen. Und wenn die Kinder kriegen und diese dann beeinflussen, und die Unzufriedenheit in Zeiten einer Wirtschaftskrise wächst, kann es durchaus passieren, dass die NPD irgendwann die 5% Hürde überhüpft. Und wenn man das nur halbherzig verhindert, dann ist es irgendwann zu spät. Meiner Meinung nach: Wer die NPD wählt sollte sich noch mal gründlichst mit dem Thema Nationalsozialismus befassen und die NPD Propagande genau unter die Lupe nehmen...
Aber wer die NPD wählen soll, der soll sie wählen, ich kann sowieso dran nix ändern.


----------



## claet (31. August 2009)

Ich reporte das jetzt - die Diskussion über die NPD war schon grenzwertig. Aber der Moment an dem wir an dem Punkt waren, wo jemand behauptet "Der Islam ist an allem schuld" zeigt deutlich wo die Diskussion enden sollte ..

Danke am Rande für das Video über den NPD Kandidaten für das Bundespräsidentenamt.
Das sagt eigentlich deutlich alles an diejenigen, die auch nur eine Millisekunde die NPD als wählbar betrachten!


----------



## Stancer (31. August 2009)

Hab mir die letzten 5 Seiten nun durchgelesen und kann nur sagen :

Harte Scheisse was hier geredet wird. Bitte ein Mod sofort closen. Das man über NPD usw. diskutiert ist ja noch ok aber nun alles auf den "bösen" Islam zu schieben geht wohl eindeutig ein paar Kilometer zu weit.

Und ich dachte in Deutschland werden die Menschen vor allem auf Gleichheit, Freiheit und Unabhängigkeit erzogen. Scheinbar hab ich mich geirrt....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Gleichheit,
> Freiheit und
> Unabhängigkeit
> erzogen




Ät
Ät
Ät
Hmm ... Ät !


----------



## Uktawa (31. August 2009)

So liebe Anwesenden,

ich möcht euch doch alle bitten mal einen Gang zurück zu schalten und ne neue Richtung ein zu schlagen. Die Diskusion um die NPD ist eigendlich genau das was wir nicht brauchen und was auch für jeden vernünftig denkenden Menschen absolut überflüssig sein sollte. Diese "Partei" aus möchtegern Größen, Schlägern, ewig gestriegen und Krimminellen sollte meiner Meinung nach so wenig Beachtung bekommen wie nur möglich. 
Also tut uns allen eine gefallen, des lieben Frieden willens...lasst uns über andere Parteien diskutieren aber nicht über die NPD. Das sollte es einfach nicht wert sein.

Zum eigendlich Thema möchte ich noch ein paar Dinge sagen. Was mir in Deutschland fehlt ist eine Partei die wirklich Volksnah ist. Schauen wir uns doch mal an bei den Parteien die an der Regierung beteiligt sind. Wo sind die denn noch volksnah? Die Damen und Herren Politiker leben doch quasi in einer parallel Gesellschaft. Sie haben hohe Einkommen, große Abfindungen, mächtige Freund in der Finanzwelt und in der Wirtschaft. Ich finde das alles ziemlich verlogen und heuchlerisch was in unserer Regierung so läuft. Da wird Vetternwirtschaft betrieben, da werden Ämter missbraucht um persönliche Vorteile zu bekommen und vor allem wird an den Interessen und Problemen der breiten Masse völlig vorbei regiert.
Unsere Politiker ziehen es vor sich in endlosen Debatten gegenseitig vorzu halten wie schlecht sie doch sind. Wie verlogen sie doch waren und wie unfähig sie noch sein werden. Das kanns doch nicht sein das solche Menschen einen Staat führen.
Würde es nach mir gehen so würde ich oben anfangen um zu gestalten. Das heist keine Exorbitanten Löhne und Abfindungen mehr. Keine Diäten, keine überflüssigen Dienstwägen und Dienstflüge. All das was den Steuerzahler also den Staat unnötig belastet muss vermieden werden. Die andere Frage ist doch brauchen wir so viele Politiker ? Ich denke nein. Je mehr Köche an einem Brei rum rühren desto schlechter wird dieser.
Unser Staat ist eigendlich am Ende wenn man es genau nimmt. Wir wissen nicht woher man das Geld für Bildung,Renten, Krankenpflege usw nehmen soll. Aber wir stopfen abermillionen in unnütze Bauprojekte, Prunkbauten und Strassen die kein Mensch braucht. Die Politiker geben Feste auf dennen sie Wirtschaftsbosse und Bänker einladen. Aber zu welchem Zweck? WIe soll so etwas dem Staat dienen?
Was wir bräuchten wäre eine Partei die radikal aufräumt. Die endlich Ordnung schafft und anfängt den Staat zu entlasten. Leute die in die Politik gehen weil sie was ändern wollen und nicht weil sie sich nen Namen machen wollen oder Kanzler werden wollen. Taten sollten belohnt werden und nichtstun bzw Unfähigkeit bestraft (Gehaltskürzungen ect). 
Ich denke unsere Politiker sind viel zu sehr daran gewöhnt das man ihnen alles nach trägt, das man alles um sie herum macht und sich um alles kümmert. Sie leben doch irgendwie wie die Maden im Speck ohne (Ausnahmen gibt es immer) wirklich Leistung zu bringen.
Ich denke mal das ist es was die meisten Bürger ärgert und stört. Aber leider sagen die meisten dann auch "ich kann doch eh nichts ändern". Darum passiert in diesem Land auch nix. Den Leuten geht es einfach noch nicht dreckig genug, die Politiker sind noch nicht dreist genug , als das man auf die Strasse gehen würde und Köpfe rollen sehen will.
Vieleicht sollten die Jugen Leute, jene die wirlich daran interesiiert sind etwas zu bewirken, zu verändern mal darüber nach denken ob es nicht vieleicht doch was bringt wenn man sich zusammen setzt und eine Partei gründet. Wenn man sich Gedanken macht wie man was verbessern kann. Solange keiner nen Anfang macht, solange wird sich auch nie etwas ändern.


----------



## Yrhi (31. August 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> ich möcht euch doch alle bitten mal einen Gang zurück zu schalten und ne neue Richtung ein zu schlagen. Die Diskusion um die NPD ist eigendlich genau das was wir nicht brauchen und was auch für jeden vernünftig denkenden Menschen absolut überflüssig sein sollte. Diese "Partei" aus möchtegern Größen, Schlägern, ewig gestriegen und Krimminellen sollte meiner Meinung nach so wenig Beachtung bekommen wie nur möglich.
> Also tut uns allen eine gefallen, des lieben Frieden willens...lasst uns über andere Parteien diskutieren aber nicht über die NPD. Das sollte es einfach nicht wert sein.





Uktawa schrieb:


> Was wir bräuchten wäre eine Partei die radikal aufräumt. Die endlich Ordnung schafft und anfängt den Staat zu entlasten. Leute die in die Politik gehen weil sie was ändern wollen und nicht weil sie sich nen Namen machen wollen oder Kanzler werden wollen. Taten sollten belohnt werden und nichtstun bzw Unfähigkeit bestraft (Gehaltskürzungen ect).



Öhm, ja...


Zum Thema:

@Uktawa:
Das Problem ist nicht, dass die Politiker jetzt besonders viel verdienen oder hübsche Autos fahren, aber ich geb dir in dem Punkt Recht, dass Bürgernähe und *wirkliche, echte* Vertretung der Interessen des Volkes nicht mehr vorhanden sind.

Leider ist das meiner Meinung nach auch praktisch unmöglich, denn jemand wie meinetwegen Merkel, der kann gar nicht mehr bürgernah sein, weil er einfach viel zu weit davon entfernt ist! Das ist aber nicht mal das Hauptproblem, das Hauptproblem ist die unglaubliche Macht von Konzernen und anderen (großen) Interessengruppen, denn deren Massen an Lobbyisten zahlen sich aus. Dazu kommt dann die Gier und der Machthunger der in jedem Menschen, und vor allem jenen in hohen Ämtern (warum haben sie die wohl), steckt.

Ich glaube es ist menschlich, dass Leute in hohen Machtpositionen dann den eigentlichen Auftrag, also den eigentlichen Willen des Volkes aus den Augen verlieren. Daran hat sich mittlerweile nur auch jeder gewöhnt, sodass es kaum noch auffällt und/oder keiner Beachtung geschenkt wird. Dadurch schaffen diejenigen mit viel Macht es dann immer wieder in diese Positionen zu kommen.

Nichtsdestotrotz glaube ich auch, dass man trotz alledem einiges zum Positiven verändern kann. Das System wird nie perfekt sein, aber man kann versuchen das Beste daraus zu machen. Und mal ganz ehrlich, wem geht es denn hier richtig schlecht? Nun, es gibt immer einen Weg etwas zu verändern.


----------



## tsurugu (31. August 2009)

natürlich die *HSP*!!! von *horst schlaemmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Eldamer (31. August 2009)

einmal grün, immer grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn die Power von früher fehlt^^


----------



## Stancer (31. August 2009)

Das geht ja vor allem schon seit Jahren so. Man muss sich nur mal an Helmut Kohl erinnern. Was er für Deutschland getan hat, ok das war schon einiges aber erinnert sich wer an die Schwarzgeld-Affäre ? Er hat Geld beiseite geschafft und als er vor dem Ausschuss saß, da hat er die dreistigkeit zu sagen "Ich habe versprochen nichts zu sagen" .... Begeht ihr mal ein derartiges Verbrechen oder einen Betrug und sagt sowas. Dann werdet ihr mal ganz fix in Haft genommen, bis ihr etwas aussagt.

Gerhard Schröder hat den Vogel komplett abgeschossen und is offen während seiner Kanzlerzeit bei Gasprom eingestiegen. Er hat seine Macht als Kanzler mehr als missbraucht und nur in die eigene Tasche gewirtschaftet. Was hat er dafür bekommen ? NICHTS !!!! Versucht ihr mal als Beamter nebenbei ein paar Geschäfte einzufädeln. Da gehts sofort für ein paar Jahre in den Bau.

Und sowas zieht sich durch alle Parteien durch. Das Problem ist, das die ganzen Politiker irgendwo in den Aufsichtsräten der deutschen Wirtschaft stecken und nur auf eigenen Profit aus sind.
Es wurde ja schon mehrfach ein Antrag gestellt, das alle Politiker des Bundestages ihre Nebentätigkeiten und die damit verbundenen Einnahmen offen legen müssen. Wurde aber sofort abgelehnt und der Antragsteller bekam eine Maulsperre.

Genau das läuft eigentlich in unserer Politik falsch momentan. Es gibt Länder, da ist es Politikern verboten, während ihrer Amtszeit Nebentätigkeiten nachzugehen. Die verpflichten sich dann NUR dem Staat zu dienen und nichts anderes.

Aber indem man nun Protest wählt und extra den Kleinen die Stimme gibt, hilft da wenig, denn Linke, NPD, DKP usw. wären da nicht anders. Wie man sowas aus der Regierung wieder rauskriegt kann ich auch nicht sagen, denn das hat sich da mittlerweile ziemlich festgesetzt.


----------



## Noxiel (31. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Es wurde ja schon mehrfach ein Antrag gestellt, das alle Politiker des Bundestages ihre Nebentätigkeiten und die damit verbundenen Einnahmen offen legen müssen. Wurde aber sofort abgelehnt und der Antragsteller bekam eine Maulsperre.



Du bist in dieser Hinsicht aber schlecht informiert Stancer
http://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/textarch...nfte/index.html


----------



## Stancer (31. August 2009)

Oha, da haste Recht, war ich diesmal wirklich schlecht informiert, letzte Info war nen geblockter Antrag auf Freilegung der Nebeneinkünfte. Naja ändert aber nichts an der Kernaussage meines Beitrags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings : 

_Unberücksichtigt bleiben insbesondere Aufwendungen, Werbungskosten und sonstige Kosten aller Art. Die Höhe der Einkünfte bezeichnet daher nicht den wirtschaftlichen Gewinn aus einer Tätigkeit oder das zu versteuernde Einkommen._

Macht mich doch etwas stutzig. Hört sich irgendwie so an nach "Wir legen unsere Einkünfte offen aber nur ein wenig"


----------



## Uktawa (1. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du bist in dieser Hinsicht aber schlecht informiert Stancer
> http://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/textarch...nfte/index.html



Danke für den Link. 
Hoch interessant welche "Nebentätigkeiten" die Herren und Damen Politiker doch so betreiben, wärend sie EIGENDLICH für das Volk da sein sollen. Und das alles ist auch noch völlig Legal.
Da zeigt sich doch wie es läuft. Der eigene Profit steht über allem. Passen die GEsetze nicht, werden sie eben geändert. Und meist still und leise ohne das es "das Volk" mit bekommt. Ich denke auch das Politiker die in der Regierung arbeiten keinerlei andere Tätigkeiten nebenbei haben dürften. Ich find das einfach nen Unding das gewählte Volksvertreter sich an statt auf die Umsetzung und die Vertretung des Volkes Stimme zu konzentrieren, ihre Positionen offensichtlich und völlig ohne Folgen dazu nutzen andere lukrative "Jobs" Nebenbei zu machen. 
Das war bei Kohl so, bei Schröder und auch unter Merkel ist das so. Und das ist es doch was nicht sein darf. Volksvertreter haben die Wünsche und Anliegen des Volkes zu vertreten und nicht ihre eigenen. Mich als "normaler" Bürger macht sowas nur zornig. 
Da kann ich es gut verstehen wenn es Leute gibt die Politiker mit Eiern oder Farbbeutel beschmeissen. Die sollen froh sein das es nur Farbe und Eier sind.


----------



## Yrhi (1. September 2009)

Ich kann gut verstehen wie hier jeder sauer ist (mich eingeschlossen) über so Dinge wie die Schwarzgeld-Affäre, aber eins muss man berücksichtigen:

Denkt ihr, wenn ihr vergleichbare Macht und Einfluss hättet, dass ihr niemals, nie nie nie, auch nur irgendwie einen Vorteil daraus ziehen würdet (mal davon abgesehen, dass man den sowie so hat, von wegen Einkommen, Lebensqualität etc.)??

Das ist so wie der Familienvater der alles tut um seine Familie zu beschützen, aber dabei keine Rücksicht auf die außerhalb der Familie nimmt (erinnert mich irgendwie grad an Noah Bennet aus Heroes^^) . Egoismus, und das steckt in jedem. Jeder Mensch ist meiner Meinung nach so, manche mehr, manche weniger, aber alle Menschen sind so. Dadurch haben wir bis heute.

Das soll natürlich keine Ausrede sein.


----------



## Uktawa (1. September 2009)

Sicher ist jeder Mensch im Grunde ein Egoist. Das liegt in unserer Natur und ist unbestreitbar. Der eine mehr der andere weniger.
Deswegen muss man auch das Problem an der Wurzel packen. In dem Falle Gesetz schaffen die von Politikern nicht einfach so geändert werden können. Volksendscheide sollten viel mehr Gewichtung bekommen. 
Das Problem ist doch das die Politiker nur das nutzen das schon da ist. Sprich sie nehmen die Gesetze so wie sie sind und können sich dadruch bereichern. Würde das Grundegerüst des "politiker-Jobs" ganz anders sein, dann würde es auch net so leicht sein Vetternwirtschaft zu betreiben, oder eben Nebejobs bei grossen Wirtschaftsmagnaten zu haben. Es gibt einfach viel zu viele Annehmlichkeiten für Regierungspolitiker. Angefangen vom Dienstwagen inkl. Fahrer der rund um die Uhr bereit steht. Über Gratisflüge mit der Bundeswehr, bis hin zu unsinnigen Diäten und anderen finanziellen Vergütungen. Wie soll ein Mensch das Volk vertreten wenn er garnicht mehr im Volkelebt ?! Politiker leben in ihrer eigenen elitären Welt. Und in die dringen die Probleme des Volkes als unsere , nicht wirklich durch. Und wenn sich da nix ändert, wird es nur noch schlimmer.
Man müsste also das ganze von Grund auf "sanieren" um letzendlich eine Basis zu schaffen auf der Volksvertreter wirklich das Volk vertreten können OHNE die Möglichkeit zu haben sich daran bzw darüber zu bereichern. Schon ein paar simple gesetzesänderungen in die Richtige Richtung würden beim Volk das Vertrauen in die Politik enorm erhöhen. Wenn die Menschen merken das die Politiker aus ihrem Elitäten Kreise wieder auf den Boden der Realität kommen, und an der Basis Politik machen mit dem Volke für das Volk, dann würden die Wahlen auch anders aus sehen.
Die Politiker regieren und kontrollieren das Volk. Aber wer kontrolliert die Politiker !?


----------



## sarika (1. September 2009)

man könnte ein beispiel aus der landesregierung nehmen (glaube hessen oder nrw), da haben die ganzen abgeordneten eine fette gehaltserhöhung bekommen, ABER sie müssen jetzt für fast alles elbst aufkommen. sprich rente, fahrer, und und und. einzig glaube der dienstwagen wird noch gestellt, aber der hält ja auch nicht nur eine amtszeit. somit hat das land enorm viel geld gespart, denn die nebenkosten der politiker sind doch recht hoch, und jeder einzelne kann dann selbst entscheiden, ob er zb. seinen chauffeur in eine 24h bereitschaft steckt und massig zahlt oder man überlegt sich vorher wann was ansteht.
aber sowas wurde im bundestag ja abgelehnt, als der vorschlag mal gemacht wurde........klar, müßte man ja mehr aufs geld achten.
mich ärgert vorallem immer solche aussagen "wir müssen sparen" und schwupps steht die nächste "diäten"erhöhung an (allein der name ist ein hohn)


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Inhaltsloses gebrabbel!
> 
> Ich will Beispiele und kein schau doch selbst! Du hast dir ne Meinung gebildet also sag was in den 4 Jahren in deinen Augen falsch lief und warum du ihnen unterstellst, nicht besser zu sein!
> 
> Oder müssen wir das Gespräch aus Mangel an beweisen beenden? Das ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied zwischen beleidigen und Kritik! Bring Argumente oder hör auf Phrasen zu dreschen!



so jetzt beispiele:

Bundesverfassungsgericht kippt Pendlerpauschale
Bundesverfassungsgericht kippt Videoverkehrsüberwachung
Bundesverfassungsgericht kippt Wahlcomputer
Bundesverfassungsgericht kippt staatliches Wettmonopol
Bundesverfassungsgericht kippt Rauchverbot
Bundesverfassungsgericht kippt Junioprofessur
Bundesverfassungsgericht kippt Spekulationssteuer
Bundesverfassungsgericht kippt Bayerns Versammlungsgesetz
Bundesverfassungsgericht kippt CMA-Abgabe
Bundesverfassungsgericht kippt Zuwanderungsgesetz
Bundesverfassungsgericht kippt Online-Durchsuchunge
Bundesverfassungsgericht kippt fünf Prozent bei Kommunalwahlen

davon gibts weitere Beispiele. Alles Gesetze die erlassen wurden und nicht mit dem Grundgesetz vereinbar waren also verfassungswidrig. Als Regierung würd ich doch jedes Gesetz, dass ich erlasse prüfen ob es mit der Verfassung konform geht ... Dass es den Regierenden egal ist zeigt doch, dass ihnen das Grundgesetz am Arsch vorbei geht.

Und zum Thema Pendlerpauschale: Es gab Abgeordnete die bei der Abstimmung gesagt haben, dass sie wissen, dass das Gesetz falsch ist und vom Bundesverfassungsgericht abgeschossen wird und sie deshalb ja dafür stimmen können. Hallo??? Wenn sie wissen, dass es verfassungswidrig ist stimmen sie dafür ... Tolle Parlamentarier.


Und noch was zum Thema NPD. Irgendjemand meinte, dass es eine Pareti für Idioten und rechte Spinner ist oder so ähnlich. Kann schon sein. Aber auch Idioten und rechten Spinnern steht es frei eine politische Meinung zu haben. Sobald man anfängt anderen leuten ihre politische Meinung zu verbieten weil sie nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt ist man nicht besser als die Nazis im dritten Reich.


----------



## Valinar (1. September 2009)

Man sollte aber vieleicht auch erwähnen dass das Grundgesetz in keinster weise eindeutig ist.
Es ist nicht erst eine erfindung der letzten 5 Jahre das Gesetze vom BVerfG gekippt werden.

Das BVerfG schafft hier eher klarheit.


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

und du willst erzählen, dass die tausende juristen die im bundestag arbeiten und den parlamentariern beratend zur seite stehen nicht in der lage sind vor dem verabschieden oder beim formulieren eines gesetzes sich darüber klar zu werden ob das gesetz dem grundgesetz entspricht? sorry .. 

wie herr sschäuble auch schon mehrfach geäussert hat ist ihm das grundgesetz mitunter egal und muss ggf. an seine gesetze angepasst werden ...


----------



## llviktorj (1. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Das Problem ist der Islam.
> 
> Er schreibt ihnen vor: Ey Aiche, geh nur mit Kopftuch, treff dich nur mit Muslimen, Trage lange Klamotten im Sommer, sag deinem Papa er darf ich Schlagen...




Warst du in den letzten 10 jahren mal in einem Islamischen Staat?

Der Islam hat den Koran wir haben die Bibel und hält sich jemand dran? 
Nein, die Moslems halten sich genau so wenig an ihren Koran wie wir uns an die Bibel.
Klar gibt es bekloppte unter den Islamisten die den Koran ganz anders interpretieren wie es da drin steht. Diese Leute sind eben die Islamisten NPD. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Edit:    ***PING***


----------



## Cørradø (1. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Nein, die Islamisten halten sich genau so wenig an ihren Koran wie wir uns an die Bibel.


Hier meinst du glaub' Moslems.



> Klar gibt es bekloppte unter den Islamisten die den Koran ganz anders interpretieren wie es da drin steht. Diese Leute sind eben die Islamische NPD.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hier passt Islamisten. ^^


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

glaube und staat sollten eben strikt voneinander getrennt werden. sowohl in der arabischen welt, als auch in D oder israel (palästina) ... sonst haben alle die, die einem anderen glauben angehören ein problem.

und letztendlich sollte niemand wegen seines glaubens probleme bekommen.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und letztendlich sollte niemand wegen seines glaubens probleme bekommen.


Wahr gesprochen! ^^


----------



## Noxiel (1. September 2009)

Ich habe einmal die gröbsten Schnitzer entfernt, jeder soll seine Meinung vertreten dürfen aber wo die eigene Meinung aufhört und inhaltslose Hetze anfängt muß ich einschreiten.


----------



## Uktawa (1. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal die gröbsten Schnitzer entfernt, jeder soll seine Meinung vertreten dürfen aber wo die eigene Meinung aufhört und inhaltslose Hetze anfängt muß ich einschreiten.



Solange der Thread nicht geschlossen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (1. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und du willst erzählen, dass die tausende juristen die im bundestag arbeiten und den parlamentariern beratend zur seite stehen nicht in der lage sind vor dem verabschieden oder beim formulieren eines gesetzes sich darüber klar zu werden ob das gesetz dem grundgesetz entspricht? sorry ..
> 
> wie herr sschäuble auch schon mehrfach geäussert hat ist ihm das grundgesetz mitunter egal und muss ggf. an seine gesetze angepasst werden ...



Ich behaupte dass das Grundgesetz nicht immer eindeutig ist.
Da ändern auch die Juristen um Bundestag nichts weil auch sie immer andere meinungen dazu haben.
Das problem gibt es schon seit bestehen der BRD und auch andere Staaten sind davor nicht verschont.
Sicherlich ein großes problem aber letztlich kann nur das Bundesverfassungsgericht hier klarheit schaffen weil es die letzte Instanz ist.

Ich mag Schäuble übrigens auch nicht(wie die ganze CDU/CSU fraktion)und ich finde das er durch seine Lebenserfahrungen eher nicht als Innenminister geeignet ist.
Aber letztlich muss man sagen egal wer hier an die Macht kommt.
In den nächsten 5 Jahren wird das Bundesverfassungsgericht ab und zu entscheiden müssen ob manche Gesetze mit dem Grundgesetz vereinbar sind...wie in den Jahren vor Schwarz/Rot.


----------



## Stancer (1. September 2009)

Ich bete übrigens, das das Wahlergebnis im Saarland nur das Ergebnis einer Protestwahl ist. Ich rede von Linke +19% !!

Meine Meinung : Wenn sowas am 27. September passiert.... gute Nacht Deutschland. Eine Rot-Rot Regierung würde Deutschland mehr Schaden als eine Schwarz-Gelbe das je könnte.


----------



## Quana (1. September 2009)

Das im Saarland war großteils eine personenbezogene Wahl und keine parteibezogene Wahl.

Ich denke/hoffe, das es bei der Bundestagswahl anders aussehen wird.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Quana schrieb:


> Das im Saarland war großteils eine personenbezogene Wahl und keine parteibezogene Wahl.
> 
> Ich denke/hoffe, das es bei der Bundestagswahl anders aussehen wird.


Das hoffe ich auch. ^^
Also alle schön wählen gehen, von mir aus auch Piratenpartei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (1. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich bete übrigens, das das Wahlergebnis im Saarland nur das Ergebnis einer Protestwahl ist. Ich rede von Linke +19% !!
> 
> Meine Meinung : Wenn sowas am 27. September passiert.... gute Nacht Deutschland. Eine Rot-Rot Regierung würde Deutschland mehr Schaden als eine Schwarz-Gelbe das je könnte.




Da habe ich mir viel mehr die Haare über Sachsen gerauft. Da haben es die Braunen Demagogen doch tatsächlich geschafft zum zweiten Mal in den Landtag einzuziehen. Mit starken Verlusten aber 5,6% sind 5,6% zuviel.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da habe ich mir viel mehr die Haare über Sachsen gerauft. Da haben es die Braunen Demagogen doch tatsächlich geschafft zum zweiten Mal in den Landtag einzuziehen. Mit starken Verlusten aber 5,6% sind 5,6% zuviel.


Naja genau genommen 0,7% zuviel, weil dann fallen sie aufgrund der 5%-Hürde doch raus oder? ^^


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

darum ging es noxiel wohl weniger. eher, dass 5,6% der wähler ner bescheuerten ideologie anhängen.

bewirken können sie mit 5,6% genausoviel wie mit 4,9%. und solange sie mehr mehr als 1,0% erreicht haben bekommen sie auch geld vom staat (wahlkampfkostenpauschale).


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> darum ging es noxiel wohl weniger. eher, dass 5,6% der wähler ner bescheuerten ideologie anhängen.
> 
> bewirken können sie mit 5,6% genausoviel wie mit 4,9%. und solange sie mehr mehr als 1,0% erreicht haben bekommen sie auch geld vom staat (wahlkampfkostenpauschale).


Oha, also mir würde reichen das sie nicht mit regieren können.
Das sie mit 1% schon Geld bekommen wußte ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann sollte nur 0,9% der Menschen in Deutschland panne sein und die wählen. ^^
Nicht das die Piratenpartei auch noch über 1% kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

sie können auch nicht mitregieren, da sie "nur" im landtag und nicht in der regierung sind. da dürfen sie lediglich mit meinungen um sich schmeissen ...


----------



## Caveman1979 (1. September 2009)

*HSP*

Yes Weekend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (1. September 2009)

Natürlich, uns würde es gleich viel besser gehen wenn ein Haufen gewaltbereite "Braune" in unserem Land etwas zu bestimmen hätten. Die wären nicht etwa auf ihre eigenen Vorteile aus, nein nein, die wollen etwas für das Volk tun und Arbeit schaffen. Jaja, und das erreicht man in dem man alle Arbeitslosen mit Migrationshintergrund abschiebt... ist ja vollkommen logisch.

Tut mir leid, aber einer solchen Diskussion kann ich nicht mehr erübrigen als Hohn, Spott und Entsetzen. Und das Argument "Protest" zieht überhaupt nicht - dafür stehen wirklich einige Parteien zur Verfügung die wenigstens im Ansatz sinnvolle Ideen und Vorstellungen haben. Wer solch eine Partei wählt tut dies mit Sicherheit nicht aus Protest gegen die aktuelle Lage, sondern lediglich um dem ausländerfeindlichen Teil in sich ein Sprachorgan zu verpassen.


----------



## Uktawa (1. September 2009)

Nunja, so bitter es klingen mag aber da wir nun mal in einer "Demokratie" leben haben auch Menschen mit völlig verqueren Ansichten das Recht auf Meinungsäusserung und auch das Recht solche Parteien zu wählen. Ich find auch nicht gut was die Treiben aber ich würde zB einem Verbot solcher Parteien nicht zu stimmen, denn damit gibtman der Demokratie eine Ohrfeige. Man kann nicht einfach zu denen die man nicht mag sagen "ihr seit doof und dürft nicht mitmachen". Das ist Falsch.
Ich denke mal das die rechten Parteien auch in Zukunft nie wirklich etwas bewegen werden können. Dazu sind zu viele Deutsche zum Glück doch schlau genug. Es ist meist so das grade in den Gebieten der damaligen DDR viel Hass auf die Regierung und auch viel Hass auf alles Neue/Fremde entstanden ist. Und die Leute da fühlen sich einfach im Stich gelassen. Klar das auf solchen Boden solche rechten Popolisten gedeihen können wir unkraut in einer Oase. Es liegt also an der Regierung für Aufklärung zu sorgen und vor allem vor Ort mit den Menschen zu agieren um zu verstehen warum sie so denken wie sie denken. Damit meine ich die Wähler die "aus Protest" NPD ect wählen.

Das die Linkspartei im Saarland so abgeräumt hat wundert mich nicht. Erstens haben sie mit ihrem Oskar ein Zugpferd auf heimischen Boden und zweitens ist das Wahlprogramm streckenweise garnicht mal so schlecht. Die Leute wurden nun lange genug von Schwarz oder Rot (SPD) regiert und sehen das es dort nicht wirklich vorwärts ging. Also legen sie ihre Hoffnungen nun in die doch "frische neue Partei". Das dort auch nur alte Säcke sitzen ist wieder was anderes.
Ich bin eh der Meinung das es eine Obergrenze fürs Kandidaten Alter geben sollte damit endlich frischer junger Wind in die Regierungen kommen. Mag ja sein das es seit der Steinzeit gut war das die Weisen alten Kohlköpfe alles endschieden. Aber wir leben nicht mehr in der Steinzeit sondern in einer Zeit die schnell ist, wo man flexibel sein muss und wo man frisch sein muss. Weg mit den Alten rein mit den Jungen.


----------



## Noxiel (1. September 2009)

@Uktawa 
Und das meint es, zumindest für Deutschland, nicht. Lies dir mal einige Beiträge oder Artikel zur wehrhaften bzw. streitbaren Demokratie durch. Die Demokratie zu gefährden um verqueren Ansichten und Volksverhetzern die Bühne zu bereiten kann nicht das Ziel eben jener sein.
http://www.bundesregierung.de/Content/DE/S...demokratie.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streitbare_Demokratie


----------



## Potpotom (1. September 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Parteiverbot...


Das hast du vollkommen Recht! Das verbieten solcher Parteien wäre keine Lösung des Problems, lediglich eine Kaschierung bzw. Verlagerung und würde mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eher Zulauf für diese Lager bedeuten.

@Noxiel 
Danke für die beiden Links.


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Uktawa
> Und das meint es, zumindest für Deutschland, nicht. Lies dir mal einige Beiträge oder Artikel zur wehrhaften bzw. streitbaren Demokratie durch. Die Demokratie zu gefährden um verqueren Ansichten und Volksverhetzern die Bühne zu bereiten kann nicht das Ziel eben jener sein.
> http://www.bundesregierung.de/Content/DE/S...demokratie.html
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streitbare_Demokratie



ist ein netter ansatz. aber ich halts da lieber mit der totalen meinungsfreiheit. 

in den USA klappts doch auch. klar gibts da genug spinner die blödsinn quatschen aber letztendlich juckt es doch keinen ... man muss das gesamtpaket eben nur so schnüren, dass es nicht möglich ist die demokratie abzuschaffen (wie 1933).


----------



## spectrumizer (1. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Wo hast du diesen Bockmist bloss aufgeschnappt... selten so gelacht.
> Die ideologische Gehirnwäsche scheint schon Wirkung zu zeigen.


http://einestages.spiegel.de/static/topica...ilisierten.html

Es war zwar nicht deren Absicht, allerdings gingen Dinge schief, die nicht hätten schief gehen dürfen, es wurden Sachen veröffentlicht, die nicht hätten veröffentlich werden dürfen. Und somit trugen SED und SPD nachhaltig zur (bereits im Gange seienden) Destabilisierung der DDR in den späten 80er Jahren bei.



Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich find es so herrlich, dass man von der extremen Rechten immer das Argument bekommt "Ja und was ist mit den linken Krawallos und Gewalttätern? Deren Partei ist doch auch im Bundestag!"


Schön, dass du das herrlich findest, was du dir selber zurechtbiegst und zusammenreimst.

Ich hab lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass extreme Ausschreitungen genauso bei linksorientierten Parteien zu finden sind. Aber wenn's von NPD Fanatikern gemacht wird, isses natürlich was anderes.



Falathrim schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal klarstellen, dass
> a) DIE LINKE oder ähnliche Parteien Deutschland NICHT in 2 Weltkriege geführt haben


Die NPD auch nicht. Die NSDAP hat nichtmal den ersten Weltkrieg geführt. Aber ich vergaß: NDP = NSDAP. Wird ja hier alles über einen Kamm geschert.



Falathrim schrieb:


> b) linke Organisationen KEINE Gedenkveranstaltungen für Josef Stalin und Konsorten anmelden, wie es die NPD für Rudolf Heß macht


Halte ich auch nix von.



Falathrim schrieb:


> c) nur rechte Parteien verlangen, dass die "Kriegshelden" als "Helden des Vaterlandes" geehrt werden, speziell die "besonders aufopferungsvollen und deshalb ausradierten SS und SA-Verbände"


Das erste glaub ich dir, ohne Quellen zu verlangen, da ich's selbst schon gehört hab. Das zweite allerdings hast du dir aus den Fingern gesaugt, wa? Google findet zumindest zu solchen Phrasen keine passenden Ergebnisse.

Achja, Tante Edith meint grad: Scheinbar haben nur die Deutschen ein Problem mit ihren "Kriegshelden." Oder? Glaube in anderen Nationen und Ländern, ists völlig normal und willkommen, diesen Veteranen, die für das Land gekämpft haben und gefallen sind, Ehre zu erweisen. Und da fragt keiner, ob das jetzt welche aus dem 2. WK sind, aus Vietnam, aus dem Golfkrieg, Iran/Irak-Krieg, ... Waren doch alles nur (mal grob gesagt) aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen angezettelte Kriege. Fragt da einer nach Moral und Ethik? Nur wir Deutschen scheinbar, was? Nach über 50 Jahren schleppen wir immernoch dieses Schuldbewußtsein mit uns rum und übertragens sogar auf unsere Kinder. Absolut nervig, da man - wie man hier sieht - solche Themen nichtmal ansprechen oder ausdiskutieren darf, ohne, dass gleich über einen gewertet und geurteilt wird.



Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wie man die NPD mit so einer rosa Brille betrachten kann und die rechtsextreme Hetze ignorieren kann...


Ich ignoriere die "rechtsextreme Hetze" nicht und genausowenig finde ich sie gut. Oder kurz gesagt: Mir ist es gleichgültig. Aber ich glaube, dass könnt ihr beim besten Willen nicht verstehen.

Was ich interessant an der NPD finde, hab ich schon mehrfach gesagt. Aber das wurde konsequent ignoriert und sich lieber damit beschäftigt, einzelne Phrasen zu zerfetzen, um mich irgendwie in die Nazi-Schublade zu zwängen.
Ich würde behaupten, dass ihr, die ihr mit dem Finger auf Typen wie mich zeigt ("OMG, der denkt darüber nach, NPD zu wählen! NAZI!"), euch selbst am meisten was vorheuchelt, was Toleranz, Rede- und Meinungsfreiheit angeht.


----------



## Potpotom (1. September 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Achja, Tante Edith meint grad: Scheinbar haben nur die Deutschen ein Problem mit ihren "Kriegshelden." Oder? Glaube in anderen Nationen und Ländern, ists völlig normal und willkommen, diesen Veteranen, die für das Land gekämpft haben und gefallen sind, Ehre zu erweisen. Und da fragt keiner, ob das jetzt welche aus dem 2. WK sind, aus Vietnam, aus dem Golfkrieg, Iran/Irak-Krieg, ... Waren doch alles nur (mal grob gesagt) aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen angezettelte Kriege. Fragt da einer nach Moral und Ethik? Nur wir Deutschen scheinbar, was?


Rumms.... da lehnst du dich jetzt aber verdammt weit aus dem Fenster was?

Auch unseren im Krieg gefallenen Soldaten wird gedacht, es wird bzw. wurde getrauert und auch etliche Denkmäler und Ahnentafeln erinnern sowohl im In- als auch  im Ausland an ihr Schicksal.

Deine Veteranen waren nichts weiter als Kriegsverbrecher des höchsten Grades die absolut garnichts FÜR ihr Land getan haben.

*****

Aber gut, ich stimme dem Satz der sicherlich bald zu sehen sein wird zu... das entfernt sich jetzt zu weit vom eigentlichen Threadthema - die Wahlen 2009.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Deine Veteranen waren nichts weiter als Kriegsverbrecher des höchsten Grades die absolut garnichts FÜR ihr Land getan haben.


"Meine" Veteranen? Schon amüsant, mit welchen dreckigen Mitteln hier versucht wird, mir irgendwas in die Schuhe zu schieben.



Potpotom schrieb:


> Aber gut, ich stimme dem Satz der sicherlich bald zu sehen sein wird zu... das entfernt sich jetzt zu weit vom eigentlichen Threadthema - die Wahlen 2009.


Ja - Und wer ist dafür verantwortlich? Ich, weil ich es gewagt habe, zu versuchen, der NPD was positives abzugewinnen und ich mich ernsthaft damit auseinandersetze und mich noch nichtmal festgelegt habe? Oder ihr, weil ihr genau das durch den Dreck zieht?

Wie oben schon gesagt: Ihr schlagt offensichtlich kläglich fehl, wenn ihr wirklich mal gefordert werdet, Toleranz und Meinungsfreiheit zu praktizieren, von der ihr sonst den Mund so gern so voll nehmt. Und wer jetzt meint "Keine Toleranz für Nazis und (potentiellen) NPD-Wählern", ist in meinen Augen nur ein Heuchler: "Du und was du machst wird akzeptiert, solange du meinem Ideal und Gedankengut entsprichst." Prima. Kennt man von irgendwo her, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azure_kite (1. September 2009)

Also ich wer wohl auch Piraten wählen, einfach uas dem Grund, weil die FDP für mich ein Lobbyistenhaufen ist, der zwar behauptet für alle was zu tun und so aber letztlich werden bei ihnen die Konzerne gestärkt, zudem kommt die FDP so rüber als ob sie Hartz 4 leute als arbeitsscheue Menschen sehen (ok gibt zwar einige aber nicht alle). Die CDU bzw CSU werd ich nicht wählen, da dort nur wieder Ursula von der Leyen, die Keine Ahnung hat, was sie sogar zugegeben hat, und zudem Schäuble der für mich in der Politik nichts mehr zu suchen hat, er ist einfach zu stark belastet durch das Attentat auf ihn, daher auch der ganze Sicherheitswahn.   Die Merkel macht aus meiner Sich auch nichts, ist für mich eine reine PR-Figur, dadurch ist sie auch so beliebt, weil sie sich aus Streitthemen raushält und lieber ihre Minister machen lässt. Die SPD ist auch nich das wahre, zu viel Chaos und vom Grund her nicht viel um zur CDU. Die Grünen widersprechen sich zu häufig, einerseits sind se gegen Krieg, stimmen aber für den Afghanistankrieg und anderes. Die Linken, haben zwar ganz gute Parolen, aber können ihre versprechen auch nicht halten, was man im Osten Deutschlands ganz gut sehen kann.

Letztlich bleibt mir eigtl. nix anderes übrig als die Piraten zu wählen, denn sie haben zwar nur ein relativ kleines Programm, welches Inet, Datenschutz, Bürgerrechte und Bildung umfasst, aber wenn sich die Partei sich weiterhin so gut entwickelt (hat inzwischen 7000 Mitglieder damit, auch schon 10% von der Menge der FDP und 17% der Grünen und nach den Grünen inzwischen die Mitgliederstärkste Partei) dann hat diese Partei großes potential die anderen Parteien aufzurütteln. Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass sie dieses mal die 5% Hürde schafen, glaub aber so 3-4% wären drin. Entscheidend wird sein, wie sie sich in den folgenden 4 Jahren weiterentwickelt. In Münster und Achen haben ja schon die ersten beiden Piraten einen Platz bekommen. Ich möchte eine Partei unterstützen die großes Potential in sich birgt. Zudem bin ich optimistisch, dass das Parteiprogramm inm Laufe der Zeit größer wird. Denn die Partei ist nunmal grade 3 Jahre alt, bei uns in der Oberpfalz gibt es sie erst seit diesem Jahr, man darf jetzt nicht rummäckeln, dass das Programm so kurz sei, das wird noch und zudem finde ich lassen sich mit dem jetztigen schon viele Probleme lösen, auch außerhalb dessen was jetzt drin steht.


----------



## Potpotom (1. September 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> "Meine" Veteranen? Schon amüsant, mit welchen dreckigen Mitteln hier versucht wird, mir irgendwas in die Schuhe zu schieben.


Warst du es nicht, der Kriegsverbrecher als "Kriegshelden und Veteranen" bezeichnete? Da ich, bis auf dich natürlich, niemanden kenne der das auch so sieht - sind es eben DEINE "Veteranen". Nicht ich bin es der dir etwas in die Schuhe schieben will, du bist es, der sich mit seinen Aussagen eben selbige anzieht.

Wir können das gerne per PN weiterdiskutieren um den Thread mit einem durchaus wichtigen und nötigen Thema nicht zuzumüllen, es steht dir frei dich bei mir zu beklagen.


----------



## Cørradø (1. September 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> http://einestages.spiegel.de/static/topica...ilisierten.html
> 
> Es war zwar nicht deren Absicht, allerdings gingen Dinge schief, die nicht hätten schief gehen dürfen, es wurden Sachen veröffentlicht, die nicht hätten veröffentlich werden dürfen. Und somit trugen SED und SPD nachhaltig zur (bereits im Gange seienden) Destabilisierung der DDR in den späten 80er Jahren bei.


Ich muss eingestehen, von der Geschichte hab ich vorher noch nichts gehört.
War interessant zu lesen.
Ich dacht jetzt du zielst eventuell darauf ab, dass wir "Die Internationale" zu Beginn eines Parteitags trällern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von "Geheimhaltung" kann ja aber keine Rede sein, da sogar Journalisten geladen waren. ö_Ö
Tolle pazifistische Ideen, Konsens steht im Mittelpunkt... das ist ja fast wie im buffed.de "Gott und die Welt"-Forum gewesen. xD
Dass dieser intellektuelle Dialog zur ideologischen Destabilisierung der DDR beigetragen hat, der "kommunistische Thinktank" quasi infiltriert und infiziert wurde sagst du ja schon selbst... 
Offenbar haben die besseren Argumente überzeugt.
...also alles andere als "Nachfolge-" oder "Schwesterpartei". Ganz im Gegenteil!
Coole Sache.

Wer hat denn das SED-Regime mit Milliardenkrediten gestützt?
kurz gegoogelt:
http://www.udo-leuschner.de/liberalismus/fdp21.htm
http://www.schultreff.de/referate/geschichte/r0618t00.htm
"1983 24. -> 27. Juli: Besuch von F. J. Strauß in der DDR. Vorausgehend am 1. Juli: Unterzeichnung eins Vertrages über einen Milliarden -> Kredit der bayrischen Landesbank für die DDR "


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> "Keine Toleranz für Nazis und (potentiellen) NPD-Wählern"



jap richtig


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

Die NPD ist einfach nur ne NSDAP-light. Das Demokratische in der NPD ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur aus Zwang reingekommen. Es wird höchstwahrscheinlich (zum Glück) nicht mehr passieren, was vor ca. 70 Jahren passiert ist. Aber dennoch kann es ja nicht sein, dass Deutschland übertrieben gesagt nichts gelernt. So eine Partei wie die NPD hat meier Meinung nach nichts in der Politik zu suchen. Deswegen sollten alle Parteien zusammen arbeiten und die NPD endlich verbieten. Aber solange die NPD nicht über die 5% kommt, wird auch nicht viel geschehen. Nochmals gesagt, es wird sowas wie vor 70 Jahren nicht mehr passieren, dennoch sollte man daraus etwas lernen und eine Partei, die nur im entferntesten die Naziidiologien verfolgt sofort verbieten.


----------



## Descartes (1. September 2009)

Doch so viele wo die FDP wählen würden, naja.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. September 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wie oben schon gesagt: Ihr schlagt offensichtlich kläglich fehl, wenn ihr wirklich mal gefordert werdet, Toleranz und Meinungsfreiheit zu praktizieren, von der ihr sonst den Mund so gern so voll nehmt. Und wer jetzt meint "Keine Toleranz für Nazis und (potentiellen) NPD-Wählern", ist in meinen Augen nur ein Heuchler: "Du und was du machst wird akzeptiert, solange du meinem Ideal und Gedankengut entsprichst." Prima. Kennt man von irgendwo her, wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann schimpf mich bitte Heuchler denn ich fühle mich von deinem Text direkt angesprochen!

Ich verurteile dich nicht einmal dafür das du die NPD hier verteidigst Spectrumizer, ich frage mich höchstens wie sie es geschafft haben bei dir Akzeptanz zu finden!

Toleranz... das ist so ein Thema! Für was soll ich sie tolerieren?

Ich war mal so frei und hab ihr Wahlprogramm gelesen! (eigentlich nur wegen dir!) 

Und was lese ich? Deutschland, Deutsche, Deutschland, Deutsche! Nirgendwo ist von Gerechtigkeit und Toleranz gegenüber Menschen die Rede, nein man hat sogar den Eindruck sie würden am liebsten im Grundgesetz das Wort "Mensch" gegen "Deutscher" ersetzen!

Ich werde sie NIE tolerieren! Tut mir leid wenn ich in deinen Augen dann ein Heuchler bin! Aber in den Augen meiner Ausländischen Mitbürger bleib ich weiterhin in erster Linie Mensch und nicht Deutscher!


----------



## Uktawa (1. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dann schimpf mich bitte Heuchler denn ich fühle mich von deinem Text direkt angesprochen!
> 
> Ich verurteile dich nicht einmal dafür das du die NPD hier verteidigst Spectrumizer, ich frage mich höchstens wie sie es geschafft haben bei dir Akzeptanz zu finden!
> 
> ...



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur unterschreiben.


DITO! ^^


----------



## aseari (1. September 2009)

Ich darf zwar noch nicht wählen, interessiere mich aber auch für Politik. Und wenn ih wählen dürfte, dann würde ich auch die Piraten wählen. Klar, die haben kein komplett ausgereiftes Wahlprogramm mit Familienpolitik, Innenpolitik, Aussenpolitik und dem ganzen Rest, aber mir ist es lieber, wenn man eine Regierung hat, welche aus mehreren Parteien besteht, die alle ihre Experten haben, anstatt aus 2 großen Parteien, die meinen, dass z.B. die Sperren von Kinderpornoseiten ausreichend sind.
Meines Erachtens nach geht es den Wählern der Piratenpartei nicht darum, dass der nächste Kanzler Pirat ist, sondern es geht ihnen darum, dass mehr Experten in der Regierung/ im Bundestag sitzen.
Denn nichts ist schlimmer, als eine Regierung zu haben, die glaubt, dass sie dem Volk hilft, aber in Wirklichkeit dem Volk nur schadet.


----------



## Stancer (1. September 2009)

Eben und genau deswegen sollte man die NPD auch nicht tolerieren. Wenn die NPD sich von den restlichen Menschen abgrenzen, weil sie glauben zu einer anderen "Überrasse" namens Deutsche zu gehören sollen sie sich nicht wundern, wenn sie auch nicht wie Menschen, sondern wie fremdartige Wesen behandelt und man ihnen deswegen auch keine Menschenrechte einräumt.

Wer kein Mensch sein will, und damit meine ich wer glaubt er sei anders als Türken, Russen, Afrikaner, Asiaten etc. denn dies sind die Menschen dieses Planeten muss sich für etwas anderes als einen Menschen halten. 

Wenn die NPD irgendwann mal anfängt von Menschen zu sprechen und nicht von "Ausländerpack" oder "Nicht reinblütigen Deutschen" und selber akzeptieren, das sie auch nur Menschen sind und zwar genauso wie jeder nicht Deutsche... ja dann fange ich auch an sie zu tolerieren. Bis dahin aber behandle ich sie so, wie sie den Rest der Welt betrachten. Sie sehen sich als eine eigene Rasse ... bitte können sie haben aber dann brauchen sie mir nicht mit Menschenrechten zu kommen, denn die gelten nur für Menschen !


(etwas überzogen... weiss ich selber) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. September 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> http://einestages.spiegel.de/static/topica...ilisierten.html


Hochinteressanter Artikel, danke. Die SPD ist wieder ne ganze Ecke im Ansehen gestiegen bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was daran jetzt aber böse Verbrüderung ist wird mir aber nicht klar...



> Es war zwar nicht deren Absicht, allerdings gingen Dinge schief, die nicht hätten schief gehen dürfen, es wurden Sachen veröffentlicht, die nicht hätten veröffentlich werden dürfen. Und somit trugen SED und SPD nachhaltig zur (bereits im Gange seienden) Destabilisierung der DDR in den späten 80er Jahren bei.


Was echt schlimm ist, schließlich hat es zum Zusammenbruch eines totalitären Regimes geführt...find auch dass die SPD dafür verurteilt werden sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Schön, dass du das herrlich findest, was du dir selber zurechtbiegst und zusammenreimst.
> 
> Ich hab lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass extreme Ausschreitungen genauso bei linksorientierten Parteien zu finden sind. Aber wenn's von NPD Fanatikern gemacht wird, isses natürlich was anderes.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stimmt die Berichterstattung beschäftigt sich NIEEEEE mit den autonomen und ausländischen Krawallmachern :>



> Die NPD auch nicht. Die NSDAP hat nichtmal den ersten Weltkrieg geführt. Aber ich vergaß: NDP = NSDAP. Wird ja hier alles über einen Kamm geschert.


Lass mich überlegen...eine Partei, deren Landtagsabgeordnete wegen leugnen des Holocaust und öffentlichem Hitlergruß verknackt werden, bei der der gesamte Vorstand aus Neonazis besteht, die in den meisten Fällen wegen verfassungsfeindlichen Äußerungen vorbestraft sind, die Seiten wie de.altermedia.info betreiben (inoffiziell natürlich, aber wo sind die Nachrichten der Partei zuerst...?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Deren Anhänger auf dem Weg zur Demo in anderen Städten aussteigen und den Hitlergruß zeigen ([img=http://de.indymedia.org/2007/06/179825.shtml]Neonazis in Lüneburg[/url] <- Die Quelle ist indymedia, eine andere habe ich leider nicht gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber ich wohn in Lüneburg und es wurde ausführlich in der Zeitung berichtet...)



> Das erste glaub ich dir, ohne Quellen zu verlangen, da ich's selbst schon gehört hab. Das zweite allerdings hast du dir aus den Fingern gesaugt, wa? Google findet zumindest zu solchen Phrasen keine passenden Ergebnisse.
> 
> Achja, Tante Edith meint grad: Scheinbar haben nur die Deutschen ein Problem mit ihren "Kriegshelden." Oder? Glaube in anderen Nationen und Ländern, ists völlig normal und willkommen, diesen Veteranen, die für das Land gekämpft haben und gefallen sind, Ehre zu erweisen. Und da fragt keiner, ob das jetzt welche aus dem 2. WK sind, aus Vietnam, aus dem Golfkrieg, Iran/Irak-Krieg, ... Waren doch alles nur (mal grob gesagt) aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen angezettelte Kriege. Fragt da einer nach Moral und Ethik? Nur wir Deutschen scheinbar, was? Nach über 50 Jahren schleppen wir immernoch dieses Schuldbewußtsein mit uns rum und übertragens sogar auf unsere Kinder. Absolut nervig, da man - wie man hier sieht - solche Themen nichtmal ansprechen oder ausdiskutieren darf, ohne, dass gleich über einen gewertet und geurteilt wird.


Zum oberen: Google mal so Sachen wie "Trauermarsch", wirst du viel finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum unteren: Nunja, ich hab nichts dagegen die Opfer zu betrauern. Aber man kann sicherlich keinen "deutschen Kriegshelden" pauschalisieren...okay kann man meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht, ich bin Pazifist und find jeder Soldat ist ein ausgebildeter Mörder...aber gerade in der Wehrmacht und in SS/SA hatte man Kriegsverbrecher...und so weit dass wir Verbrecher verehrt ist man wohl noch nicht in Deutschland.




> Ich ignoriere die "rechtsextreme Hetze" nicht und genausowenig finde ich sie gut. Oder kurz gesagt: Mir ist es gleichgültig. Aber ich glaube, dass könnt ihr beim besten Willen nicht verstehen.
> 
> Was ich interessant an der NPD finde, hab ich schon mehrfach gesagt. Aber das wurde konsequent ignoriert und sich lieber damit beschäftigt, einzelne Phrasen zu zerfetzen, um mich irgendwie in die Nazi-Schublade zu zwängen.
> Ich würde behaupten, dass ihr, die ihr mit dem Finger auf Typen wie mich zeigt ("OMG, der denkt darüber nach, NPD zu wählen! NAZI!"), euch selbst am meisten was vorheuchelt, was Toleranz, Rede- und Meinungsfreiheit angeht.


Ich toleriere jeden, der andere toleriert. Die NPD ist ein intoleranter Nazihaufen, das ist ein FAKT und alles andere ist Augenwischerei. Wer die NPD wählt ist für mich keinen Deut besser als die Leute die in der NPD drin sind. Und wo sich NPD-Leute zusammentun können sie garantiert sein dass ich da sein werde....auf der Straße, hinter Barrieren, hinter den Polizeiketten, auf Achse um ihren Aufmarsch zu verhindern, überall. Denn die NPD ist intolerant, verfassungsfeindlich und all die Sachen die "guten" Ideen sind nichts als Bauernfänger.

So, von mir aus können wir woanders weiterdiskutieren, aber das wollte ich in diesem Thread noch loswerden, dankeschön.


Zum Thema zurück:
Für mich zeichnet sich langsam klar ab, dass ich Grüne als Erstwahl und Grüne oder Piraten als Zweitwahl nehmen werde...


----------



## Stancer (1. September 2009)

Btw : Am 4. September gibts wieder die Wahl-O-Maten , für alle die wissen wollen bei welcher Partei sie am besten aufgehoben sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Falathrim : Bild als Beispiel zu nehmen ist schlecht, denn die Beweisen bei sowas oftmals eine schlechte Recherche. Es ist nämlich auch Fakt, das einfache "Randalierer" oder "Hooligans" gerne mal in die Linke-Schiene gedrückt werden.

Leider ist es so, das es Menschen gibt, die Veranstaltungen aufsuchen um sich dort zu prügeln. Die haben mit Politik nix am Hut aber man bringt sie dann damit in Verbindung. Demos usw. eignen sich dafür besonders gut, genauso wie Fussballspiele eben weil dort viele Emotionen im Spiel sind.

Zu wem diese Randalierer gehören kann nur selten klar festgestellt werden aber die Medien schieben sie meistens grundsätzlich in den Linken oder Rechten Block, je nachdem auf welcher Seite der Chef des Blattes steht. Mal ganz davon abgesehen ist Kai Diekmann bekanntlich ein CDU Sympatisant, was sich bei längerer Betrachtung der Berichterstattung über die Parteien leicht erkennen lässt !


----------



## Uktawa (1. September 2009)

Also wer seine Stimme auf Grund von diesen Programmen ala Wahl-O-Mat usw abgibt, den sollte das Stimmrecht entzogen werden *lacht*.
Nee mal im Ernst, vieleicht sollte man echt sowas wie nen Wahlführerschein machen. Sobald man 18 ist muss man den machen oder man bekommt keine Zulassung zur Wahl.
Ist genau wie mit dem Kinder bekommen. Dürfen darfs jeder..aber nur wenige sind wirklich in der Lage dazu sich um ein Kind zu kümmern. Versteht ihr was ich meine.


----------



## Stancer (1. September 2009)

Ich finde die Wahl-O-Maten ganz lustig. Ich hol mir vorher die Wahlprogramme ein und entscheide mich dann. Dann schaue ich was der Wahlomat sagt und meistens passt es ! Meine vorher ausgewählte Partei ist dann zumindest immer unter den Top 3


----------



## Falathrim (1. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Btw : Am 4. September gibts wieder die Wahl-O-Maten , für alle die wissen wollen bei welcher Partei sie am besten aufgehoben sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die BILD ist die meistgelesene Zeitung Deutschlands...und da wird eher über "linke" Gewalttaten berichtet als über "rechte"

Ich hasse dei Zeitung selber und weiß dass sie nicht gerade eine Zeitung ist, mit der man eine Diskussion führen kann, aber Fakt ist dass sie eine der breitesten Kundesmassen haben und auch sehr meinungsbildend ist...und diese Meinung ist alles, aber sicher nicht "Pro Left Side" sondern eher "Good Night Left Side"...sieht man ja schon gut an den massiven Protesten dagegen, einen Teil der Straße, in der ihr Verlagsgebäude steht, in "Rudi Dutschke-Allee" umzubenennen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (1. September 2009)

Ich sag immer : 75 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland lesen keine Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich hat sie die größte Auflage aber das heisst noch lange nicht, das sie dadurch qualitativ hochwertig ist. Sie ist nämlich genau das Gegenteil und nicht all zu oft plauscht sie harmlose Meldungen zu einer Hetze auf um damit ganz gezielt die Menschen zu beeinflussen.


----------



## Falathrim (1. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich sag immer : 75 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland lesen keine Bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sag ich ja nix gegen...sie ist das letzte Schundblatt...aber ein Schundblatt mit einer großen Auflage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yrhi (2. September 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> "Meine" Veteranen? Schon amüsant, mit welchen dreckigen Mitteln hier versucht wird, mir irgendwas in die Schuhe zu schieben.
> 
> 
> Ja - Und wer ist dafür verantwortlich? Ich, weil ich es gewagt habe, zu versuchen, der NPD was positives abzugewinnen und ich mich ernsthaft damit auseinandersetze und mich noch nichtmal festgelegt habe? Oder ihr, weil ihr genau das durch den Dreck zieht?
> ...



Nun, in unserer Demokratie gibt es keine grenzenlose Meinungsfreiheit und grenzenlose Toleranz, gab es nie, gibt es nirgendwo, wird es nie irgendwo geben. Das fängt da an wo man mit seiner Meinungsfreiheit andere Menschen bedroht, indirekt oder direkt. Und da Nazi Propaganda durchaus als Bedrohung einzustufen ist, kann man ihr gegenüber nicht tolerant sein. So einfach.
(Überhaupt, wo wird denn überhaupt richtig toleriert? Im Job? Sicher nicht. In der Justiz? Näää. In der Politik? Pff.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Also wer seine Stimme auf Grund von diesen Programmen ala Wahl-O-Mat usw abgibt, den sollte das Stimmrecht entzogen werden *lacht*.
> Nee mal im Ernst, vieleicht sollte man echt sowas wie nen Wahlführerschein machen. Sobald man 18 ist muss man den machen oder man bekommt keine Zulassung zur Wahl.
> Ist genau wie mit dem Kinder bekommen. Dürfen darfs jeder..aber nur wenige sind wirklich in der Lage dazu sich um ein Kind zu kümmern. Versteht ihr was ich meine.



Hm ich empfinde eher genau das Gegenteil - wer bestimmte Parteien nur wegen ihres Images oder ihrer generellen Tendenz wählt, der wählt viel irrationaler als derjenige, der sich vorher informiert, und wählen geht, weil ihn bestimmte Sachlagen interessieren und er gerne etwas verändert haben möchte. Und nicht weil er aus wasauchimmerfürgründen die CDU nicht mag.


----------



## TheGui (2. September 2009)

"hier stand mal ein schlechter witz über die CDU"


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Nun, in unserer Demokratie gibt es keine grenzenlose Meinungsfreiheit und grenzenlose Toleranz, gab es nie, gibt es nirgendwo, wird es nie irgendwo geben. Das fängt da an wo man mit seiner Meinungsfreiheit andere Menschen bedroht, indirekt oder direkt. Und da Nazi Propaganda durchaus als Bedrohung einzustufen ist, kann man ihr gegenüber nicht tolerant sein. So einfach.
> (Überhaupt, wo wird denn überhaupt richtig toleriert? Im Job? Sicher nicht. In der Justiz? Näää. In der Politik? Pff.



gab es nie und nirgendwo stimmt so nicht. schau in die USA. dort ist der KKK legal, rechte hakenkreuzträger laufen rum .. und? ich find jeder darf labern und denken was er will und das zusammenleben funktioniert auch. 



> Hm ich empfinde eher genau das Gegenteil - wer bestimmte Parteien nur wegen ihres Images oder ihrer generellen Tendenz wählt, der wählt viel irrationaler als derjenige, der sich vorher informiert, und wählen geht, weil ihn bestimmte Sachlagen interessieren und er gerne etwas verändert haben möchte. Und nicht weil er aus wasauchimmerfürgründen die CDU nicht mag.



beispiel: parteitag der SPD von 2007: das tempolimit auf deutschen autobahnen wird dort beschlossen. steinmeier heutzutage: mit ihm wird es kein tempolimit geben. soviel zum thema informieren und aktuelle tendenzen. 

glaubwürdigkeit ist für mich wichtiger als versprechungen, die nach der wahl sowieso gebrochen werden. kannst du dich an die aussagen zur umsatzsteuer vor der letzten BuTa-Wahl erinnern? und glaubwürdig ist für mich keine der etablierten parteien mehr. die "neuen" parteien (die noch nicht an der macht waren), konnten sie zumindest noch nicht verspielen.


----------



## Uktawa (2. September 2009)

Das man Politikern nicht wirklich glauben darf. sollte jeder halbwegs denkende Mensch eigendlich schon erkannt haben. Grade vor den Wahlen werden jedes mal Versprechen gemacht die hinter her nicht gehalten werden oder still und leise gebrochen werden. Das war bis her in jeder Partei so und bei jedem führenden Politiker.
Wenn mir heute ein Politiker in Zeiten des Wahlkampfes versprechen will das es mit ihm keine Steuererhöhungen geben wird...dann kann ich ihn nur müde belächeln. Ist er doch entweder wieder besseres Wissens den Wähler zu belügen, oder so dumm und naiv das er nicht erkennt das es ohne Steuererhöhungen nicht gehen wird. In beiden Fällen hat so ein Volksvertreter nichts in der Regierung zu suchen. Denn er ist nichts weiter als ein Mensch der nach seiner eigenen Macht strebt. Und um diese zu erhalten würde er vieleicht nicht alles tun, aber vieles.
Leider sind eigendlich durch die Bank hinweg alle deutschen Politiker so. Jedenfalls fällt mir derzeit keiner ein der nicht so ist.

Ich denke die Problematik liegt einfach in der Macht und dem Geld begründet. Der Mensch ist nun einmal von Natur aus so das er wenn er Macht hat noch mehr Macht haben will. Und mit dem Geld ist das nicht anders. Jeder von uns kennt das. Bei dem einen ist es vieleicht mehr bei dem anderen weniger ausgeprägt. Fakt ist auch das Macht korumpiert. Vetternwirtschaft ist etwas das es offiziell in Deutschland nicht gibt. Aber sie ist so vertreten wie die Koruption in anderen Ländern. Das fängt beim kleinen Beamten an  und zieht sich durch alle Reihen bis hin zur Spitze. Vitamin B (Beziehungen), jeder kennt es und viele nutzen es. Denkt einmal selber nach ob ihr nicht schon mal in einer Situation ward wo Vitamin B euch weitergeholfen hat.

Aus eben diesem Grunde gehört das Politsystem so weit beschnitten und kontrolliert das die Versuchung der Koruption, Vetternwirtschaft und Machtausbau erst garnicht in Frage kommen kann. Wie ich schon sagte, Politiker leben in ihrer eigenen Welt die nichts mit der des Volkes zu tun hat die sie eigendlich vertreten sollen. Das ist unser Hauptproblem. Denn so kann man keine Politik für das Volk mit dem Volk machen. So kann man nur Politik für die Wirtschaft und andere reiche Interessenvereine machen. Undgenau das ist es doch was hier in unserem Lande eigendlich passiert.


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

stimm ich dir 100%ig zu. letztendlich herrscht in diesem land keine politikverdrossenheit sondern ne politikerverdrossenheit ...


----------



## Azure_kite (2. September 2009)

An alle zukünftigen CDU/CSU Wähler, wenn ihr glaubt, dass Merkel und co noch was für euch tun, dann lest mal folgendes:

Merkel blockiert Neuregelung zu Managergehältern

Dabei muss man sagen es geht hier nicht darum hohe Gehälter der Manager zu verhindern und nicht mehr nach "Leistung"(teilweise fraglich) oder "Verantwortung"(Manager haben keine, selbst wenn sie ganz große Scheiße bauen bekommen sie eine Millionenabfindung) zu bezahlen. Es geht nur darum die Managergehälter in einem gewissen Rahmen zu halten und dem Staat mehr Geld zukommen zu lassen. Also Schulden bzw. das Defizit abzubauen.
Ich kanns nur oft genug sagen, wer CDU oder auch FDP wählt, wählt den Tod des normalen Arbeitnehmers, wer in leitender Managerposition ist, für den sind die Parteien natürlich Ideal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (2. September 2009)

Azure_kite schrieb:


> An alle zukünftigen CDU/CSU Wähler, wenn ihr glaubt, dass Merkel und co noch was für euch tun, dann lest mal folgendes:
> 
> Merkel blockiert Neuregelung zu Managergehältern
> 
> ...


Mensch seht es doch mal im Gesamten! 

Was nutzt dir eine Regelung solcher Gehälter? Genau - nichts! 

Versetz dich mal in die Lage, du kannst hier in Deutschland ein Unternehmen leiten und bekommst dafür 1.250.000€, während du für die gleiche Tätigkeit in Luxembourg, Indien, China, den USA oder sonstwo 15.000.000€ bekommst. Das Ergebnis wäre wohl fatal - Deutschland würde noch weiter abbauen und auf lange Sicht selbst zu einem Schwellenland werden. Die wirklich klugen Köpfe forschen dann für andere Länder nach alternativen Technologien, dem Innovativen und werden sicherlich nicht in einem Land produzieren, in dem die Topmanager kaum in der Lage sind ganze Sätze zu bilden.

Die einzige Möglichkeit die wir in Deutschland noch haben ist auf Bildung zu setzen, zu forschen und den Rückstand wieder wett zu machen verdammte Axt!

Einsatz *muss* im besonderen Maße honoriert werden - sonst sind wir wirklich bald ein Bauernstaat ohne Perspektive.

*TeufelandieWandmal* 

Ergo - einen Arbeitnehmer wird es auf lange Sicht nicht geben, wenn die Politik so handeln würde wie es der gemeine Pöbel gerne hätte. *Zuerst* kommt die Wirtschaft, denn ohne sie geht es nunmal nicht - schaut euch doch mal in der Welt um!

PS: 
Bewusst übertrieben... und jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

weiso nutzt die regelung nichts. das geld kann von firmen sinnvoller ausgegeben werden. z.b. für forschung.

und wenn nun nicht der amerikanische topmanager, der in den letzten 10 jahren schon 5 andere unternehmen betreut und an die wand gefahren hat, nach deutschland kommt, wird deutschland bestimmt nicht untergehen. dann wirds eben ein anderer dem geld nicht soviel bedeutet wie vielleicht der erfolg eine firma gerettet zu haben.

wer braucht 15 mio euro jahresgehalt?


eigentlich wollt ich ja nur auf folgenden artikel (teil2) bei golem aufmerksam machen:

http://www.golem.de/0909/68940-2.html

neben killerspieleverbot und ausweitung der stoppseiten auf andere inhalte fand ich echt bemerkenswert, dass für eine gewisse art von straftaten (!) eine selbstregulierung im netz stattfinden soll ... WTF???

wenns ne straftat gibt muss die vom staat verfolgt und geahndet werden. dazu brauch es keine neuen gesetze sondern lediglich polizeibeamte und richter die sich mit neuen medien auskennen. aber dass muss dann auch konsequent geschehen. sonst wird das internet wirklich zu einem rechtsfreien raum.

CDU wird für mich immer unwählbarer.


----------



## Descartes (2. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Versetz dich mal in die Lage, du kannst hier in Deutschland ein Unternehmen leiten und bekommst dafür 1.250.000€, während du für die gleiche Tätigkeit in Luxembourg, Indien, China, den USA oder sonstwo 15.000.000€ bekommst. Das Ergebnis wäre wohl fatal - Deutschland würde noch weiter abbauen und auf lange Sicht selbst zu einem Schwellenland werden. Die wirklich klugen Köpfe forschen dann für andere Länder nach alternativen Technologien, dem Innovativen und werden sicherlich nicht in einem Land produzieren, in dem die Topmanager kaum in der Lage sind ganze Sätze zu bilden.


Wer braucht 15 mille vorallem für was?
Dafür das dann deine Manager Sätze bilden können aber beim Rechnen in der Grundstufe durchfallen würden
nur damit das die abfindungen bekommen für Leistungen die von den Arbeitern erziehlt wurden?

Stellenabbau, Stress und unterbesetzung dagegen kämpft der Arbeiter unter zeitdruck damit irgendwelche leute
Dumm rumsitzen, daumen drehen und die gewinne abschöpfen und noch den karren gegen die wand setzen.
Ich rass ja auch net mit Papis Lieblings Auto gegen nen baum und erwarte das er mir noch unsummen dafür zahlt
weil sein bubi ja nichts dafür kann.

Was da abgeht ist irsinnig, erst gestern wieder der eine Geier von Arcandor mit einer unsumme an abfindung,
dafür das er sich verspekuliert hat und in vergangenheit schon massig leute entlassen hat das die Aktionäre auch ja 
dicke rendite bekommen.
Es gibt leute die arbeiten damit sie gerade nochmal den hungertuch entkommen und
bei denen das monat länger als das gehalt ist nur damit irgendsoein futzi dick kohle machen kann.
Und dann kommst du und redest von Deutschland wird ein Schwellen land, hast du schonmal die zahlen gelesen
wieviele in armut oder knapp davor sind nur das sich einer von deinen managern sich sein kavier vergolden kann
bevor er es den hunden zum fressen gibt?

Dann wird von den Steuerngelden Banken gerettet bzw den Managern davon ne schöne abfindung gezahlt,
die Aautoindustrie bekommt nen goldenenlöffel in den hintern geschoben dafür das sie die letzten jahre
deinen sogenannten "fordschritt" nicht erforscht haben.

Und dann wenn es heist Mehrwertsteur senken damit der Otto Normalbürger mehr von seinem Geld kaufen kann
um die Wirtschaft anzukurbel wo es nötig ist, heist es das geht nicht es ist zuwenig Geld vorhanden. Ist ja schön das einige Mittelstands unternehmen den bach runtergehen weil einige großen ihren hals net voll genug bekommen.


----------



## Potpotom (2. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> weiso nutzt die regelung nichts. das geld kann von firmen sinnvoller ausgegeben werden. z.b. für forschung.
> 
> und wenn nun nicht der amerikanische topmanager, der in den letzten 10 jahren schon 5 andere unternehmen betreut und an die wand gefahren hat, nach deutschland kommt, wird deutschland bestimmt nicht untergehen. dann wirds eben ein anderer dem geld nicht soviel bedeutet wie vielleicht der erfolg eine firma gerettet zu haben.
> 
> wer braucht 15 mio euro jahresgehalt?


Es geht eigentlich weniger darum, wer soviel Geld tatsächlich braucht. Es geht vielmehr darum, wie man eine Abschwächung unserer Wirtschaft verhindern kann. Mit gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen bzw. eingeschränkten Bezügen funktioniert das aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht.

Sicherlich ist es nicht meine Intention angebliche 60 Millionen Euro eines Herrn Wiedeking gut zu heissen, dennoch sollte unsere Politik nicht weiter in ein, theoretisch von Grund auf sich selbst regulierendes, System eingreifen.

Deutschland braucht kluge Köpfe und zwar dringend! Nicht das es nicht schon bedenklich genug wäre, dass nur jeder 4. Deutsche unter 30 Jahren einen Akademikergrad anpeilt, aber das jeder 5. ausgebildete Akademiker einen Gang ins Ausland vorzieht sollte spätestens jetzt bei jedem die Alarmglocken schrillen lassen. Das was wir absolut nicht brauchen können, ist ein weiterer Grund dieses Land zu verlassen.

Ich sags nochmal, die Politik kann und wird sich nicht primär darum kümmern, dass es jedem einzelnen besser geht, sie muss vielmehr versuchen, unseren Wohlstand auf lange Sicht hin zu sichern.

*****

Natürlich wäre es schön wenn die Welt ein Stück weit angeglichener, gerechter und sozialer wäre - keine Frage. Letztendlich aber, muss sich eine Partei in ihrem Programm sowohl für das Volk als auch für ihr Land einsetzen. Dass diese Gratwanderung nicht gerade bei Jedermann auf Verständnis stösst ist selbstverständlich und auch vollkommen normal.

Das jede Partei Fehler begeht oder schwarze Schafe beheimatet kommt noch erschwerend hinzu.


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

das problem ist, dass sich da eben nichts mehr selbst reguliert. die gehälter der manger steigen seit den letzten 10 jahren ins unermessliche ... die arbeitslosenquote steigt in den industrieländern immer weiter (lasst euch von den offiziellen zahlen nicht verarschen) ... 

die schere arm und reich klafft immer weiter auseinander. und die parteien tuen nichts dagegen. sicherlich hilft es nicht nur die mangergehälter zu begrenzen. aber es ist zumindest ne ansage an die firmen. und das geld steht der firma für andere aufgaben zur verfügung. 

ich bin auch dagegen dass sinnlos arbeitsplätze erhalten werden, aber forschung kann damit betrieben werden.


und dass die akademiker gehen hat wenig mit den gehältern zu tun. viel mehr mit der politik die hier gemacht wird. und als akademiker hast du eben gute chancen im ausland einen job zu kriegen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> das problem ist, dass sich da eben nichts mehr selbst reguliert. die gehälter der manger steigen seit den letzten 10 jahren ins unermessliche ... die arbeitslosenquote steigt in den industrieländern immer weiter (lasst euch von den offiziellen zahlen nicht verarschen) ...
> 
> die schere arm und reich klafft immer weiter auseinander. und die parteien tuen nichts dagegen. sicherlich hilft es nicht nur die mangergehälter zu begrenzen. aber es ist zumindest ne ansage an die firmen. und das geld steht der firma für andere aufgaben zur verfügung.
> 
> ...



Solange nicht JEDES Land der Welt diese Beschränkungen einführt gibt es genau garnichts als Zeichen oder Ansage... die werden mit den Schultern zucken und nach Thailand gehen oder sonst wo hin wo es eben keine beschränkungen gibt...


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

darauf würd ich es ankommen lassen ... die firmen wissen auch, welches image sie zumindest hier in D bekommen. und meinst du thailand kann es infrastrukturmässig mit D aufnehmen?

dazu gehören strassen, stabile stromversorgung, ausgebildete leute, firmen die ggf. maschinen reparieren können .. ich denke D hat da doch noch einen gewissen vorteil ... 

und wieso sollte die firma auswandern? weil sie nicht den teuren manager einstellen darf, sondern evtl. einen der was vom fach versteht? ne million im jahr reicht doch zum locker leben auch für die menschen. oder?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> darauf würd ich es ankommen lassen ... die firmen wissen auch, welches image sie zumindest hier in D bekommen. und meinst du thailand kann es infrastrukturmässig mit D aufnehmen?
> 
> dazu gehören strassen, stabile stromversorgung, ausgebildete leute, firmen die ggf. maschinen reparieren können .. ich denke D hat da doch noch einen gewissen vorteil ...
> 
> und wieso sollte die firma auswandern? weil sie nicht den teuren manager einstellen darf, sondern evtl. einen der was vom fach versteht? ne million im jahr reicht doch zum locker leben auch für die menschen. oder?



Wäre es so, würden nicht jetzt schon dauernd Firmen in Billigländer auswandern oder?

Abgesehen davon finde ich es äußerst... unverständlich anzunehmen das nur jemand der nicht viel verdient jemand ist "der was vom Fach versteht"...
Umsonst sind die Manager nunmal nicht da oben...

Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, ich mag es auch nicht das die da mit Milliardenabfindungen rumhantieren...
Aber solche extrem dämlichen Schnellschüsse schaden mehr als das sie irgendeinen Nutzen haben...

Das Problem ist nämlich immernoch der Mensch! Und dort muss man anpacken und nicht widersinnige Symptom-Bekämpfung betreiben...
Denn das Problem ist nämlich NICHT das System oder zu lasche Regulierungen oder Einmischung...


----------



## Hubautz (2. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> dazu gehören ..., ausgebildete leute,



Das würde ich mir mal ganz langsam auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. 
Wir haben in Deutschland einen erschreckend hohen Anteil an minderqualifizierten Arbeitssuchenden.
Es gibt sehr viele Jugendliche, die nicht ausbildungsfähig sind, weil sie einfach zu dusselig oder zu ungebildet sind.


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

keine frage. auch ein punkt den man angehen muss.

es bringt nichts allen idioten n abi nachzuschmeissen. wer das zeug hat soll gefördert und finanziell unterstützt werden. und wer zu doof ist oder keinen bock hat der soll nicht bis 30 auf ner uni rumgammeln und nichts leisten.


----------



## Potpotom (2. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und dass die akademiker gehen hat wenig mit den gehältern zu tun. viel mehr mit der politik die hier gemacht wird. und als akademiker hast du eben gute chancen im ausland einen job zu kriegen.



Muss es nicht das Ziel sein, eben diese Chancen in unserem Land zu wahren?

Gehälter zu beschränken wäre einfach der nächste falsche Schritt. Auf den ersten Blick sicher eine tolle Sache, auf den zweiten Blick ein Schnitt ins eigene Fleisch - nicht weil niemand mehr die Positionen ausfüllen würde, sondern weil ein Zeichen dieser Art eher eine abschreckende Wirkung erzielt und darüber hinaus, kaum einen direkten Einfluss auf das tatsächliche Geschehen nehmen würde. Keiner der Angestellten würde einen Teil der dann frei werdenden Summe bekommen, es würde nicht in die Bildung fliessen oder der Forschung gewidmet werden. Indirekt würde es sicher seinen Weg in den Wirtschaftskreislauf fliessen, das stimmt.

Es hat alles etwas mit dem anderen zu tun... nichts steht ohne Zusammenhang im Raum. Aber sicher, für derart komplexe Diskussionen sollten wir eventuell ein anderes Portal aufsuchen.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sag ich ja nix gegen...sie ist das letzte Schundblatt...aber ein Schundblatt mit einer großen Auflage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


diese ist aber in den letzten paar jahren gewaltig gesunken. glaub zur zeit steht sie bei etwas über 1mio. und das wird auch weiter fallen. heil dem internet^^


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

sicher ist es damit nicht getan. die zu hohen gehälter sind ja nicht ursache für die probleme, sondern nur symptome ...


----------



## Uktawa (2. September 2009)

Also keiner kan leugnen das die Armut in Deutschlan dzu nimmt. Die Arbeitslosenzahlen stimmen eh vorn und hintennicht, weil dort viele Menschen ganricht mit in die Statistiken kommen weil sie in irgendwelchen Schulungsprojekten rum sitzen oder einen 1 Euro Job machen "müssen". Genau so die Teilerwerbsfähigen, auch die kommen nicht in die Statistik. Somit sind die Zahlen die unsere Regierung dem Volke immer so stolz zeigt eigendlich nur Augenwischerei.
Das nächste Problem ist die Macht der Wirtschaft in unserem Lande. Ich finde es extrem bedenklich wenn es möglich gemacht wird das zwei eh schon riesige Konzerne zu einem Mega Konzern fusionieren. Das kann auf die Dauer nicht gut gehen. Was dann passiert wenn in diesen Megakonzernen Fehler passieren haben wir ja gesehen. Spekulation führte zum zusammenbruch und der Staat fängt alles ab. Angeblich um Arbeitsplätze zu retten. Auf dauer gesehen rettet das kaum Arbeitsplätze. Im Gegenteil, die Aktionäre stopfen sich die Taschen noch mal voll, genau so die Manager usw. Bis dann nichts mehr geht. Zeitarbeit, Lohnkürzungen, verzicht aufs Urlaubsgeld ect...dann Betriebsbedingte Kündigungen. Das ist dann der Anfang vom Aus.
Man muss sich mal genau überlegen was ein Unternehmen eigendlich machen sollte. In erster Linie schafft es Arbeitsplätze da es etwas herstellt das gebraucht wird. Man macht gewinne und steckt diese Gewinne in Expansion um neue Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen. Aber ab einer bestimmten größe ist es mit der Überschaubarkeit des Unternehmens dahin. Den wirklichen Durchblick hat keiner mehr. Jeder einzeln für sich weiss über ein gewissen Teil der Firma bescheid, aber keiner über das Ganze. Fällt dann ein Dominostein, kippt meist alles um.
Was ich eigendlich sagen wollte ist das es doch eigendlich reichen sollte wenn ein Unternehmen genug Gewinn macht um seine Leute zu bezahlen und etwas als Rücklage (für schlechte Zeiten ect) bei seite packt. Statt dessen wird dem Gewinn spekuliert, andere Firmen aufgekauft usw. Es werden einfach immer zuviele Risiken eingegangen ohne das dies irgendwer kontrolliert und sagt "he stop..das risiko ist zu gross , lasst die finger davon". Und am Ende zahlen wir als Steuerzahler für etwas das wir nicht mal verbockt haben.
Die Politik ist auch verdammt schnell damit Verträge und Begünstigungen zu machen damit die Wirtschaft und Industrie ja nicht auswandert. Man hat so viel Angst davor das grosse Unternehmen gehen das man ihnen quasi Zucker in den Hintern bläst damit sie bleiben. Das kann es doch wohl nicht sein.
Mitlerweile ist es teilweise so das jene Unternehmen die vor Jahren ins billige Ausland gegangen sind zurück kommen. Und warum...eben weil sie da zwar billig herstellen konnten aber die Qualität nicht mehr liefern konnten wie hier in Deutschland.
Meiner Meinung nach lässt sich die Regierung seit her von der Wirtschaft erpressen. Nichts anderes ist es was da passiert. Im Grunde regiert nicht die Politik, sonndern Wirtschaftsmogule.


----------



## Hubautz (2. September 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Mitlerweile ist es teilweise so das jene Unternehmen die vor Jahren ins billige Ausland gegangen sind zurück kommen. Und warum...eben weil sie da zwar billig herstellen konnten aber die Qualität nicht mehr liefern konnten wie hier in Deutschland.


Welche?


Uktawa schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach lässt sich die Regierung seit her von der Wirtschaft erpressen. Nichts anderes ist es was da passiert. Im Grunde regiert nicht die Politik, sonndern Wirtschaftsmogule.


War das jemals anders?


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Was ich eigendlich sagen wollte ist das es doch eigendlich reichen sollte wenn ein Unternehmen genug Gewinn macht um seine Leute zu bezahlen und etwas als Rücklage (für schlechte Zeiten ect) bei seite packt


das mag jetzt komisch klingen aber guckt dir bitte mal die southparkfolge an in der ein starbucks in southpark aufmachen will.
das großkonzerne mit ihrem kapital spekulieren hat vielen dingen erst die tür geöffnet.
warum sollte ich mir auch die mühe machen ein großes unternehmen aufzubauen wenn ich damit nur meine arbeiter bezahlen soll und selbst nicht unbedingt viel verdiene? dann kann ich auch klein bleiben und den aufwand mit vielen arbeitern sparen.
das mit den zurückkehrenden unternehmen aufgrund qualitätsmangel im ausland halt ich auch für ein gerücht. schließlich legt der betrieb die qualität fest und nicht der arbeiter. wenn überhaupt kamen sie zurück wegen imageschäden der für weniger absatz sorgte. 
aber wenn ich an meine dinge im zimmer gucke, seh ich nur wenig made in germany. selbst meine kaffeetasse wurde nicht hier hergestellt.


----------



## Potpotom (2. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> sicher ist es damit nicht getan. die zu hohen gehälter sind ja nicht ursache für die probleme, sondern nur symptome ...


So siehts aus, ich würde sogar noch weitergehen und behaupten, die hohen Gehälter sind keine Symptome sondern das resultierende Ergebnis des internationalen Kampfes um Wissen (u.a. Top-Manager), welcher mit der Förderung von Bildung abgeschwächt werden könnte - auf lange Sicht hin.

Lägen doch nur Theorie und Praxis nicht so weit auseinander. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Uktawa
Ich verstehe deine Sorge und du liegst mit dem Grossteil deiner Feststellungen auch nicht so falsch. Leider lässt es sich nicht vollstândig unter einen Hut bringen.

*****

# Achtung, Spinnerei und keine Ernst zu nehmenden Thesen. #

Mal angenommen es gäbe plötzlich eine Regierung die innerhalb der Legislaturperiode dafür sorgt, dass es jedem gut geht. Was glaubt ihr würde passieren? Was würde passieren, wenn eine Regierung ihre Pläne durchdrückt, um den dann baldigen Industrie- und Dienstleistungsstandort Deutschland weltweit zu positionieren und zu etablieren?

Im letzteren Fall würde die Regierung die erste Legislaturperiode mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht überstehen. Im ersten Fall aber, würde es das ganze Land nicht überstehen und wir befänden uns innerhalb weniger Jahrzehnte wirtschaftlich gesehen auf der selben Stufe mit den heutigen Schwellenländern. Geldquellen für Forschungen und Bildungseinrichtungen versiegen, Universitäten und Hochschulen verschwinden... bei uns wird dann der Billigkram hergestellt welche von anderen Industrieländern benötigt wird (wer Parallelen zwischen Deutschland und den heutigen Schwellenländern erkennt, liegt richtig)... na gut, ich hör lieber auf.

*****

Und um dann auch noch die Brücke zum eigentlichen Thema zu schlagen, letztendlich muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, welcher Partei er sein Vertrauen schenkt - aber nicht immer muss das was gerade schlecht für einen selbst aussieht, auch tatsächlich schlecht sein. Nur klar ist eines, Parteien ohne klar erkennbares Konzept bewirken gesamtheitlich betrachtet, absolut nichts.


----------



## Camô (2. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Würdest du bitte die Piratenpartei hinzufügen? o.0






Pymonte schrieb:


> Piratenpartei. Mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen.






LordofDemons schrieb:


> Die Piraten!


Es wächst eine neue Wählergeneration zusammen, die mir Sorgen bereitet. Bitte, bitte lasst euch nicht nur von Internet und Spielen leiten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Es wächst eine neue Wählergeneration zusammen, die mir Sorgen bereitet. Bitte, bitte lasst euch nicht nur von Internet und Spielen leiten.



Bist du irgendwie Telepath oder warum willst du so genau wissen wieso, warum und weshalb?


----------



## Scrätcher (2. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bist du irgendwie Telepath oder warum willst du so genau wissen wieso, warum und weshalb?



nein er denkt einfach nur logisch:

Lordi = jung + pcspieler

piratenpartei = Wow ab 12!^^

Um es mal grob zu übersetzen!

ABER Camö, du vergisst das die Partei noch jung ist und sich noch entfalten KANN! Also genauso naiv wie sie jetzt gewählt wird, stehst du ihr kritisch gegenüber!

Denn sie haben ein durchdachtes Wahlprogramm, auch wenn es noch nicht alle Bereiche Lückenlos ausfüllt!


----------



## spectrumizer (2. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Warst du es nicht, der Kriegsverbrecher als "Kriegshelden und Veteranen" bezeichnete? Da ich, bis auf dich natürlich, niemanden kenne der das auch so sieht - sind es eben DEINE "Veteranen". Nicht ich bin es der dir etwas in die Schuhe schieben will, du bist es, der sich mit seinen Aussagen eben selbige anzieht.


Ich diskutiere nicht per PN, da es dort keine Kontrollmöglichkeiten gibt und sich Meinungsverschiedenheiten gut und gern hochschaukeln.

Zum Thema: Wo bezeichne ich bitte "Kriegsverbrecher" als "Kriegshelden und Veteranen?" Ich glaub da bringst du was durcheinander. 
Ich hab oben gesagt, dass scheinbar nur Deutschland ein Problem mit der Ehrung ihrer "Kriegshelden" hat. Du hast dir daraus dann den Strick gedreht, dass ich damit irgendwie scheinbar Kriegsverbrecher meine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Potpotom schrieb:


> Nicht ich bin es der dir etwas in die Schuhe schieben will, du bist es, der sich mit seinen Aussagen eben selbige anzieht.


Natürlich bist du es, der Phrasen aus dem Kontext reisst und Dinge hinein interpretiert. Oder zwingt dich etwa jemand dazu?



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dann schimpf mich bitte Heuchler denn ich fühle mich von deinem Text direkt angesprochen!


Dich hab ich aber eigentlich am wenigsten gemeint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich verurteile dich nicht einmal dafür das du die NPD hier verteidigst Spectrumizer, ich frage mich höchstens wie sie es geschafft haben bei dir Akzeptanz zu finden!


Eben deswegen habe ich dich am wenigsten gemeint, weil ich auch nicht den Eindruck von dir bekomme.

Ich verteidige die NPD auch nicht. Ursprünglich hab ich gesagt, dass in meinen Augen auch eine NPD ein Existenzrecht im Bundestag hat, weil sie radikales Kontra geben und das Deutschland gut tun würde. Denn im Moment ists hier Sozialstaat #1 und wird auch gern (aus-)genutzt.

Daraus hat sich dann erst alles hochgeschaukelt, indem Phrasen hergenommen und zerflettert worden und ich mit meiner Meinung dann für die meisten hier scheinbar Staatsfeind #1 war. Von mir aus ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Toleranz... das ist so ein Thema! Für was soll ich sie tolerieren?


Heisst "Toleranz" Übereinstimmung und Zustimmung für dich? Für mich heisst Toleranz, dass ich jemanden machen lassen kann, ohne dass meine Identität und Weltsicht davon beeinflusst wird. Bestenfalls nimmt man sich das mit, was man gut findet.

Und genauso sehe ich es bei der NPD: Stimme ich mit deren Weltsicht überein? Nein. Finde ich gut, dass sie sich stark für unser Land und unser Volk einsetzen wollen, damit es uns besser geht? Ja. Bin ich bereit, den vollen Preis dafür zu bezahlen? Nein.

Und das ist alles. Den Rest strickt sich der Kopf dessen zusammen, der meine Meinung liest, Dinge reininterpretiert und damit dann ein Problem hat.

Werde ich NPD wählen? Nein. Ich hab mich damit auseinandergesetzt, hab mir hier ein paar Sachen zu Herzen genommen, meine Erfahrungen gemacht und komme zu dem Schluss, dass die NPD zwar einige Punkte hat, die ich gut finde. Aber Bauch und Herz sind dagegen, also werde ich weiterschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. September 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Heisst "Toleranz" Übereinstimmung und Zustimmung für dich? Für mich heisst Toleranz, dass ich jemanden machen lassen kann, ohne dass meine Identität und Weltsicht davon beeinflusst wird. Bestenfalls nimmt man sich das mit, was man gut findet.
> 
> Und genauso sehe ich es bei der NPD: Stimme ich mit deren Weltsicht überein? Nein. Finde ich gut, dass sie sich stark für unser Land und unser Volk einsetzen wollen, damit es uns besser geht? Ja. Bin ich bereit, den vollen Preis dafür zu bezahlen? Nein.
> 
> ...



Toleranz bedeutet für mich, wenn man nebeneinander existieren kann! 

Ich kann damit leben wenn ich an einem Nazi vorbei latsche! Ich kann damit leben wenn er im Kino neben mir sitzt. Aber wenn er mir den Umgang mit Ausländischen Freunden verbietet oder gar Freunde zwingt ins Ausland zu ziehen dann haben wir ein Problem! Und zwar unterschiedliche Meinungen!

Da die NPD mit ihrem Wahlprogramm nicht nur meine Meinung NICHT toleriert, sondern tatsächlich auch mein Leben einschränken will! 

Beispiel: "das germanische Erbgut muß erhalten bleiben!"

Ich bin mal so frei und erzähle dir was ich gedacht hab wo ich das gelesen habe! Ich habe das plötzliche Bedürfniss verspürt einen CD-Player in den Hof zu stellen, mir eine kurze Hose anzuziehen, natürlich Sandalen MIT Socken, einen Morgenmantel und eine BurgerKingKrone! Dann mit Schuhcreme einen Oberlippenbart zu zeichnen und mich mit einem Kochlöffel bewaffnet auf die Garage zu stellen! 

Um genau das meinen Nachbarn zu predigen während sie ne Grillfete haben! "Das germanische Erbgut muß erhalten bleiben! Und genau deshalb sollt ihr nur arisch poppen! Und ihr werdet sehen! Der Endsieg in 9 Monaten gibt euch recht!!"

...naja habs dann doch gelassen hätte falsch verstanden werden können.....


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Um genau das meinen Nachbarn zu predigen während sie ne Grillfete haben! "Das germanische Erbgut muß erhalten bleiben! Und genau deshalb sollt ihr nur arisch poppen! Und ihr werdet sehen! Der Endsieg in 9 Monaten gibt euch recht!!"



und das wollen diese idioten von der npd auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Toleranz bedeutet für mich, wenn man nebeneinander existieren kann!
> 
> Ich kann damit leben wenn ich an einem Nazi vorbei latsche! Ich kann damit leben wenn er im Kino neben mir sitzt. Aber wenn er mir den Umgang mit Ausländischen Freunden verbietet oder gar Freunde zwingt ins Ausland zu ziehen dann haben wir ein Problem! Und zwar unterschiedliche Meinungen!
> Da die NPD mit ihrem Wahlprogramm nicht nur meine Meinung NICHT toleriert, sondern tatsächlich auch mein Leben einschränken will!
> ...


Schon die Armisch haben gezeigt, das Ihr Weg ein Trugschluß ist und Inzest fördet, sowie auch das Adelgschlecht in Europa (Nur unter seines gleichen Sex zu haben und sich zu vermehren).


----------



## Potpotom (2. September 2009)

*seufz*



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Wo bezeichne ich bitte "Kriegsverbrecher" als "Kriegshelden und Veteranen?" Ich glaub da bringst du was durcheinander.
> Ich hab oben gesagt, dass scheinbar nur Deutschland ein Problem mit der Ehrung ihrer "Kriegshelden" hat. Du hast dir daraus dann den Strick gedreht, dass ich damit irgendwie scheinbar Kriegsverbrecher meine?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





spectrumizer schrieb:


> Scheinbar haben nur die Deutschen ein Problem mit ihren "*Kriegshelden*." Oder? Glaube in anderen Nationen und Ländern, ists völlig normal und willkommen, *diesen Veteranen*, die für das Land gekämpft haben und gefallen sind, Ehre zu erweisen.



Unsere "Kriegshelden" sind nahezu ausnahmslos Kriegsverbrecher, diese Verbindung schien mir offensichtlich.



Potpotom schrieb:


> Auch unseren im Krieg gefallenen Soldaten wird gedacht, es wird bzw. wurde getrauert und auch etliche Denkmäler und Ahnentafeln erinnern sowohl im In- als auch im Ausland an ihr Schicksal.
> 
> Deine Veteranen waren nichts weiter als Kriegsverbrecher des höchsten Grades die absolut garnichts FÜR ihr Land getan haben.


----------



## Uktawa (2. September 2009)

Och bitte, Leute...wenn ihr die unsagbar ermüdende Diskusion über die NPD, über Kriegshelden und Kriegsverbrecher unbedingt weiter führen müsst...dann macht doch dafür nen eigenen Thread auf. Ich denke Mehrheitlich wurde hier alles zum Thema NPD gesagt. Man muss nicht alles unnötig in die Länge ziehen, zumal wir mitlerweile im Threadfluss schon wieder bei einem ganz anderen, viel interessanteren Thema angelangt waren. 
Danke.

Zurück zum Themenfluss:

Ich glaube nicht das man sich derzeit ernsthaft Sorgen machen muss wer oder wieviele die Piraten wählen werden. Ich denke das viele die hier schreiben "Piraten was sonst" zu den unter 18 gehören (oder knapp drüber sind). Es ist ja nicht so das die potenziellen Wähler die Internetspieler sind so wie wir alle auch gleich die selbe Meinung zum Thema gläserner Bürger und Urheberrechte usw haben. Ich glaube eher das die Fans der Piraten hier, die auch wählen dürften letztendlich doch eher in der Minderheit sind. Deswegen denke ich auch nicht das die PP über 5% kommen wird. Das ist doch sehr unwarscheinlich.
Sicherlich wäre es eine Art Zeichen wenn sie es dennoch schaffen würden. Aber weniger ein Zeichen für den Wähler, eher eines für die Politik. Wobei die Sache mit zeichen sehen, erkennen und euten und darauf reagieren Poilitikern im Allgemeinen doch sehr sehr schwer fällt. Muss am Beruf liegen *G*.
Das beste Beispiel dafür das auch viel über den Kandidat der zur Wahl steht passiert, also das sympathie bei vielen Wählern noch vor Wahlprogramm steht, zeigt doch der Fall von Hape Kerkeling. Er hat doch mit seiner HSP und Horst Schlemmer als Kunstfigur der Politik und den Deutschen Wählern wunderbar einen Spiegel vorgehalten und ihnen gezeigt welch Kasperletheater Politik grade in Wahlkampfzeiten sein kann.
Erstaunliche 18% aus dem Stand herraus, würde die fiktive Person Horst Schlemmer zur Wahl stehen. Rein aus sympathie. Denn das er keinerlei Wahlprogramm hat und nur immer sagt "isch mach alles besser", " bei uns bekommt jeder das beste" usw ist doch eigendlich genau das, was die real Politiker auch machen. Jeder erzählt uns dem Bürger das er und seine Partei die besten Lösungen haben. Aber am Ende sind alle irgendwo gleich unfähig. Was bleibt denn dem "normalen" Wähler der sich nicht unnötig mit Wahlprogrammen auseinander setzen will, noch übrieg als am ende den zu wählen der ihm sympatisch ist.
Das ist wie ich finde ein sehr grosses Problem.


----------



## Camô (2. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bist du irgendwie Telepath oder warum willst du so genau wissen wieso, warum und weshalb?



Man muss kein Hellseher sein, dass es zu riskant wäre, eine durch Internetverbote und Pro-Killerspiele eingestellte entstandene Partei zu wählen. Es hat schon sein Gutes, manchmal etwas konservativ zu sein.


Scrätcher schrieb:


> nein er denkt einfach nur logisch:
> 
> Lordi = jung + pcspieler
> 
> ...



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es die Piratenpartei niemals schaffen würde. Aber eine Partei, die zum Großteil aus jungen, politisch unerfahrenen Menschen besteht, trau ich nicht zu, Deutschland aus der Krise zu helfen.
Und natürlich sind sie alles andere als dumm, denn aufgrund der Hetzkampagne aller Parteien gegen Killerspiele und Internet, machen sie sich gerade bei den Neuwählern beliebt, da sie IHR Medium verteidigen.
Ich erinnere mich an ein Interview von einem hohen Piratenparteimitglied. Bezogen auf die Unerfahrenheit der aktuellen Politiker hinsichtlich Internet und Co. sagte er ganz frech: 

                                  "Leute, die nicht mal wissen, was ein Browser ist, sollten sich aus dieser Diskussion grundsätzlich raushalten."

Zugegeben, einen Schmunzler konnte er mir damit abgewinnen. Aber es ist ja wohl klar, was das offensichtliche Gegenargument der etablierten Parteien wäre. Und sie haben in dieser Hinsicht nun mal Recht.
Natürlich ist es wichtig, dass auch die Interessen der Spieler berücksichtigt werden, zumal die Branche perspektivisch unumstritten profitabel ist. Dennoch sollten Hobbies für die Bundestagswahl unerheblich bleiben, denn dafür sind sie einfach ... zu unwichtig.


----------



## Camô (2. September 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Heisst "Toleranz" Übereinstimmung und Zustimmung für dich? Für mich heisst Toleranz, dass ich jemanden machen lassen kann, ohne dass meine Identität und Weltsicht davon beeinflusst wird. Bestenfalls nimmt man sich das mit, was man gut findet.
> 
> Und genauso sehe ich es bei der NPD: Stimme ich mit deren Weltsicht überein? Nein. Finde ich gut, dass sie sich stark für unser Land und unser Volk einsetzen wollen, damit es uns besser geht? Ja. Bin ich bereit, den vollen Preis dafür zu bezahlen? Nein.
> 
> ...


Mit dem letzten Satz hast du dich rehabilitiert, denn genauso missverständlich wie eine gewisse Moderatorin bei Kerner, hast du dich nämlich ausgedrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann kann es nur noch schief gehen.
Ich finde es richtig, sich auch mit dem Parteiplan der NPD auseinanderzusetzen, besonders wenn man seine durch die Medien grundsätzlich schlechte Meinung bestätigt haben will.
Allerdings darfst du nicht vergessen, dass "uns" auch uns Ausländer beihaltet. Ich bin gebürtiger Pole und lebe in Berlin und habe auch so meine Einstellung gegenüber anderen Ausländern, die sich auf Staatskosten im Laufe der Jahre ihre eigene kleine Hauptstadt zusammengemauert haben und sich fast schon bewusst isolieren. Da kann man sich schon fast als fremder im eigenen Land fühlen.
Aber Berlin und Deutschland sind nun mal multikulturell. Genau wie jedes andere gesunde Land auf unserem Planeten. Nur will das die NPD nicht einsehen.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Dennoch sollten Hobbies für die Bundestagswahl unerheblich bleiben, denn dafür sind sie einfach ... zu unwichtig.



Trotzdem ist was dahinter was man auf den ersten Blick nicht sieht:

Die Regierung hat das Volk bei der Internetzensur ignoriert! Jetzt ist das nur ein Thema von vielen! Also was wenn sie mich ansonsten auch ignorieren?

Ich behaupte mal bis Ende August hat man nur larifari-Werbesprüche von den Parteien gehört! "Für ein besseres Deutschland!" "Aufschwung mit uns!"

sind eher als schlechter Witz anzusehen! "Bloß nichts versprechen! Ich will doch nur regieren und mich nicht deshalb gleich auf irgendwas festlegen!"

Sie haben vergessen warum sie gewählt werden! Genauso wie sie des öfteren vergessen haben was sie vor der Wahl versprochen haben! Ja einer meinte mal "man könne ihm doch nicht anlasten was er vor der Wahl gesagt hat!"

Oh doch! Wir rechnen ab! Wir schauen was sie versprochen haben und was sie davon gehalten haben und leider bleibt nicht viel über!

Nach dem Ergebniss der Landtagswahlen verfallen sie in eine komische Panik! Man merkt es geht ans eingemachte! Es ist doch nicht so einfach wiedergewählt zu werden wie man es gern gehabt hätte und auf einmal übertrumpfen sich eine Frau Merkel und ein Herr Steinmeier gegenseitig bei Versprechen!

Wenn man so hört was sie alles einführen wollen meint man grad, nach der Wahl macht sich das Paradies auf! Sie hätten den Schlüssel fürs goldene Zeitalter gefunden und würden gleich nach dem sie regieren aufschliesen!

Und genau da haut die Piratenpartei in die Presche! Sie hat genug von "nicht-eingehaltenen-Versprechen" und hat sich das auf die Fahne geschrieben was die Bürger bewegt! 

Sollen die hohen Herren und Damen ruhig mal Blut und Wasser schwitzen! Denn im Oktober sind wir schonwieder uninteressant! Da wird sich wieder bei möglichen Koalitionspartnern eingeschleimt! Und dann wird wieder Jahrelang politik gemacht...... das Volk? ach....... dem wird 4 Wochen vor der nächsten Wahl wieder das Paradies versprochen! Das hat bisher geklappt und das wird es auch weiterhin......

Bleibt nur die Frage offen: 

Man munkelt die großen Firmen und die Politik hätten ein stilles abkommen, dass es vor der Wahl keine Massenentlassungen mehr gibt. Wenn das stimmt und sie uns das verschweigen während sie uns vom Wunderwirtschaftsaufschwung erzählen... dann bin ich mal gespannt wie das Volk reagiert, wenn sie merken das sie belogen und arglistig getäuscht wurden!


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist was dahinter was man auf den ersten Blick nicht sieht:
> 
> Die Regierung hat das Volk bei der Internetzensur ignoriert! Jetzt ist das nur ein Thema von vielen! Also was wenn sie mich ansonsten auch ignorieren?
> 
> ...


Ist Schweiz oder Österreich wegen Internetzensur eine Alternative?
Haben die Volksentscheide zu wichtigen Themen, die vernünftig ausgehen?


----------



## Stancer (2. September 2009)

Hier mal ein sehr guter Artikel vom Spiegel

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/...,642457,00.html

Da wird aufgeräumt und es wird Bilanz der letzten 4 Jahre gezogen. Was hat Schwarz-Rot geschafft ? Nicht erschrecken, denn es sind doch einige Seiten

Wer es übersichtlicher haben will : http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/...-642457,00.html

Einfach auf abbrechen klicken, wenn das "Drucken"-Fenster aufgeht und man hat den Artikel schön übersichtlich.


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Es wächst eine neue Wählergeneration zusammen, die mir Sorgen bereitet. Bitte, bitte lasst euch nicht nur von Internet und Spielen leiten.


Entschuldigung? 
Ich glaub ich hab im Laufe des Threads schon gesagt dass mich Computerspiele etc. recht wenig interessieren, mir geht es schlicht um das Prinzip der Privatsphäre. Ob jetzt Internet oder wasweißich, ich hab keine Lust dass mir irgendwelche Bullen in den Daten rumschnüffeln. bzw. bei anderen, bei mir tun sies eh weil ich starke Verbindungen zur Antifa hab :>

Ansonsten kann man bei einem Politik-Leistungskursler m.M.n. erwarten, dass er seinen Wahlschein nicht nur wegen einem Hobby ausfüllt...


----------



## Fusssi (3. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, wer von den Leuten, die hier für Piratenpartei gestimmt haben kennen deren Wahlprogramm und haben nicht nur deswegen für PP gestimmt weil sie gehört haben, das sie alle digitalen Güter im Internet frei verfügbar machen wollen sprich alles was heute unter Raubkopieren fällt wäre dann legal !
> 
> Ich mache jede Wette noch nicht einmal die Hälfte der Leute kennt das Wahlprogramm und genau deswegen ist diese Umfrage lächerlich und völlig sinnfrei.



Mal im ernst, wie viele kennen die Wahlprogramme der anderen Parteien wirklich UND WER GLAUBT DAS SIE SICH AUCH DRAN HALTEN WERDEN?

Ich kenne das Programm der Piraten und werde sie auch wählen. Nun, ich gehe nicht davon aus das diese auch nur in die nähe einer regierungsfähigkeit kommen, aber es gibt keine sinnvollen Altanativen. Sonst würde ich die Linken wählen, aber leider können sie nicht wirklich belegen wie sie umstruckturieren wollen. Mir fehlt da zum Beispiel: 25% Einkommenssteuer für ALLE ohne wenn und aber ohne Außnahmen, radikaler Ausstieg aus Atomkraft und Gentechnik(100%), abschaffung des Beamtentums, verbot und unter Strafe stellen des Lobbiismus, Produktion und verkauf von Kriegsgerät zum Verstoß gegen die Menschenrechte erklären und unter Strafe stellen, konsquente Verfolgung und Bestrafung von Korruption, Abschaffung von Zentralbanken und Pseudowirdschaft(Börse)......


----------



## Potpotom (3. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (3. September 2009)

!


----------



## Stancer (3. September 2009)

@Fussie : Ich habs ... machen wir doch einen Agrarstaat aus Deutschland....


----------



## Fusssi (3. September 2009)

Äm..., an die letzten 3 hier mal:

Es geht nicht darum Deutschland in eine Agrarwirtschaft, Kommunismus, Mitelalter oder was auch immer zurück zu bomben! Sondern darum dinge abzuschaffen die uns und diesen Planeten einfach nur kaputt machen.

*Das gläubige Jünger des imperialen Kapitalismus, der Massenmedien, der derzeitigen Politik und so weiter das für Blasphemie halten müssen ist mir schon klar.*

Aber lasst Euch mal schön weiter von Menschen die nur Macht und Geld interessieren erklären wie die Welt funktionieren muß um zu existieren. Wir sehen ja wie gut das alles Funktioniert. Mit wehenden Fahnen in den Untergang und so!

Und bevor das Totschlagargument kommt, nein ich bin kein Kommunist und ich will diese Staatsform auch nicht! Warum? Ganz einfach, weil es nicht funktioniert mit Menschen! Aber warum sollte ich das Menschen erklären wollen die nur wissen das Kommunismus böse ist ohne zu wissen was es ist.


----------



## 11Raiden (3. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Äm..., an die letzten 3 hier mal:
> 
> Es geht nicht darum Deutschland in eine Agrarwirtschaft, Kommunismus, Mitelalter oder was auch immer zurück zu bomben! Sondern darum dinge abzuschaffen die uns und diesen Planeten einfach nur kaputt machen.
> 
> ...


Privatsphäre ist mir wichtig und als Protest ist das eine Alternative, um ein Denkzettel zu zeigen.
Ich möchte mir nicht alles gefallen lassen und glaube, dass es eine junge Bewegung braucht, um frischen Wind in die Politik zu bringen, ob das die Piratenpartei ist oder die Zeit (jetzt schon) gekommen ist, weiß ich nicht.

Der Name Piratenpartei steht nicht unbedingt für Seriösität, aber auch für eine Unangepaßtheit, die ich als sehr reizvoll finde.

Wollen wir nicht alle Piraten sein und unser eigener Herr, ohne Mord und Totschlag und andere Menschen ausräubern, versteht sich.^^


----------



## Uktawa (3. September 2009)

Kommunismus in der theorie klappt schon. Angewandt auf eine kleine Gemeinde vieleicht auch noch. Aber je mehr Menschen darin stecken , desto mehr tendiert es zum scheitern.
Was Marx, Engels, Luxenburg und Co im Sinn hatten ist im Grunde nicht schlecht. Das Problem sind nur jene Menschen die einfach gierig und Machthungrieg sind. Da reicht einer von der Sorte umd die Idee zu zerstören. Es stimmt also schon das es nicht funktioniert, jedenfalls nicht unter normalen umständen.
Es ist eben der Mensch selber der sich alle Chancen verbaut.


----------



## 11Raiden (3. September 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Kommunismus in der theorie klappt schon. Angewandt auf eine kleine Gemeinde vieleicht auch noch. Aber je mehr Menschen darin stecken , desto mehr tendiert es zum scheitern.
> Was Marx, Engels, Luxenburg und Co im Sinn hatten ist im Grunde nicht schlecht. Das Problem sind nur jene Menschen die einfach gierig und Machthungrieg sind. Da reicht einer von der Sorte umd die Idee zu zerstören. Es stimmt also schon das es nicht funktioniert, jedenfalls nicht unter normalen umständen.
> Es ist eben der Mensch selber der sich alle Chancen verbaut.


Aber es geht ja nicht um einen Menschen sondern um eine Gemeinschaft und in der sollte es möglich sein, sich gegenseitig zu kontrollieren und zu einem gemeinsamen positiven Ziel zum höchsten Wohle aller einsetzen.

Im Kleinen ist das sicherlich einfacher als im Grozem auf einem gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen.
Die Motivation, sollte nicht Geltungsbedürfniss, Macht und Gier sein, sondern das Wohl der Mitmenschen.

Ich finde sicherlich nicht alles toll, was politisch läuft, aber auch nicht total schlecht.

Es gibt ein paar Politiker auf die ich meine Hoffnungen setze, aber das ist sicherlich eine handvoll und keine Phrasendrescher al a Steinmeier.
Der wird nie Kanzler, weil er das Format dazu nicht hat, dann nehme ich lieber Merkel in Kauf.
Das will schon was heißen, aber leiber eine Frau, die Ihren Mann steht, als ein Mann, der keinen Plan hat.

Die meisten Menschen verwalten eh nur oder verschlimmbessern, anstatt langsame und bedeutende Veränderungen einzuleiten.


----------



## llviktorj (3. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> sich gegenseitig zu kontrollieren




Was du willst dich kontrollieren lassen?


----------



## Hubautz (3. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da zum Beispiel: 25% Einkommenssteuer für ALLE ohne wenn und aber ohne Außnahmen,



Wenn du das bei Arbeitnehmern auf die Lohnsteuer beziehst, werden grade die Wenigverdiener mit 25% ziemlich verratzt sein.
Ein Niedrigverdiener mit 2.500 Euro brutto im Monat, zahlt mit Steuerklasse 1 zurzeit 384 Euro Lohnsteuer. Mit deinen 25% wäre er bei 625. Das heißt er hätte rund 240 Euro weniger im Monat netto. Findet der bestimmt nicht so toll.
(Dass das deutsche Steuerrecht entrümpelt werden muss, steht auf einem anderen Blatt)


----------



## Uktawa (3. September 2009)

Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt würde ich die Merkel dem Steinmeier zu 100% vorziehen. Auch wenn beide keine Sympathien von meiner Seite haben. Aber es stimmt schon das der Steinmeier zum Kanzler nicht das Zeug hat. Immer wenn ich ihn sehe und reden höhre muss ich an ein schlechtes Abziehbild von Schröder denken. Und niemand will sowas an der Macht. Ich denk eh das die SPD bei diesen Wahlen ordentlich eine rein bekommt. Ein partei die innerlich so zerstritten und so planlos ist, gehört einfach nicht in die Regierung eines Landes. Die sollten sich erstmal hin setzen , ihre Konflikte lklären und dann überlegen wo sie eigendlich hin wollen. Derzeit hat man nur das Gefühl das die SPD das Motto "Kanzler um jeden Preis" anstrebt und mehr nicht.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Ich laß euch mal daran teilhaben was ich mir so in letzter Zeit gedacht habe...

Kürzlich bin ich mal wieder hier durchs Forum "gezappt" konnte nicht verstehen wie ein Specci auch nur ansatzweise in Betracht ziehen konnte die NPD zu wählen. Da ich ihm unterstellt habe ein Grundanständiger Mensch zu sein hab ich mir ihr Wahlprogramm angeschaut um kam zu dem folgenden Entschluß: Existenzangst! Ja das ist es eigentlich warum wir uns alle den Kopf zerbrechen und die Diskussionen werden hier genauso hitzig geführt, wie wenn zwei Fußballmannschaften gegeneinander antreten und die Vereine streiten, wer besser aufgestellt ist. Doch letztlich weiß keiner was kommt oder wie es tatsächlich ausgehen wird. Es sind alles nur Vermutungen doch nur die Zeit zeigt, was Sinn machte.

Also zappte ich weiter auf ntv.de, interessant wie Frau Merkel auf einmal sozial wird und urplötzlich predigt, dass auch Manager eine Moralische Verantwortung haben, wie ein Herr Steinmeier sich aufbauscht, dass die Bundeswehr so schnell wie möglich aus Afghanistan raus soll! Es ist als ob überall auf einmal die Buschtrommeln angegangen wären um vor einen drohenden Waldbrand zu warnen! Dieser Waldbrand war auch schnell lokalisiert! Die roten Truppen des Oskars waren mit einer überwältigen Stimmenmehrung in einen Landtag eingezogen! Ja, manche meinen Sichel und Hammer hätten sich da einen Weg in die Bundesrepublik gebahnt!

Auch die große allmächtige Börse, die große Gottheit des Kapitals bebte! Viele Jünger erschauderten bei dem Anblick wie der Dax tiefer und tiefer sank und sie meinten: "Wenn die Linken weiter solche Gewinne einfahren, werden wohl weniger Leute in Deutschland investieren was bei uns den Aufschwung verhindern könnte!" Ja da läuft einem der Schauer kalt den Rücken runter und auch ich war im ersten Moment erschreckt!

Dann dachte ich nach! Kapitalismus.... was bedeutet das eigentlich? Unsere Politiker predigen "Wachstum, Wachstum, Wachstum!" Und wenn man sich dann mal den Kapitalismus wieder in seiner Grundessenz vor Augen führt, stellt man fest: "Irgendwann kann man nicht mehr weiter wachsen!!" Und tatsächlich! Es ist ja nicht so, dass Deutschland das einzige Land ist was davon betroffen wäre! Es sind fast alle Länder betroffen! Der internationale Markt unterliegt genauso einem harten Wettbewerb wie eure Geschäfte in denen ihr arbeitet! Und immer wenn man "mehr Wachsen will" "mehr verkaufen will" gelingt das nur wen man jemand anderen "überholt" eine Spirale die zunehmend gefährlicher wird! 

Früher, nach dem Krieg hat es wunderbar funktioniert! Es war genug Bedarf für alle da und jeder konnte irgendwo was für sich finden! Doch heutzutage sind sämtliche Nieschen ausgebaut und jeder versucht überall noch etwas mehr zu verkaufen! Das es zwangsläufig nicht funktionieren kann, dürfte klar sein! Ich kann mir nicht jedes Jahr einen Neuwagen leisten ihr vielleicht?

Und was wurde getan? Sagt man nicht so schön:"Der Markt regelt sich selbst?" Und doch werden Milliarden rausgeworfen um Banken zu retten die Missgewirtschaftet haben! Für Autohersteller die eben die sind, die auf dem harten Markt nichts mehr verkaufen können! Es erinnert so ein wenig an Planwirtschaft: "Keiner kann und will sie haben aber wir werden sie trotzdem weiter herstellen nach den Produktionszielen die wir uns gesteckt haben!"

Ich vermisse bei den ganzen Parteien neue Ideen aus dieser missere! Das man versucht mal diese Wachstumsspirale zu bremsen! Ansonsten gibt es nur die Möglichkeit das wir uns über Krieg oder Naturkatastrophen freuen! Denn danach gibt es wieder Wachstum! Wollen wir das wirklich?

Wo bleiben innovative Ideen? Dieser Teufelskreislauf MUß eingeschränkt werden! Und da würd ich gern mal was von unserer Politik hören! Und nicht: "bla bla blub blub Arbeitsplätze bla bla Steuer bla bla...."

Denn letztlich haben wir uns dieses System mal geschaffen damit wir uns frei entfalten können und nicht das wir automatisch die Partei wählen, die unserem Stand erleichterungen verschafft!

Danke fürs lesen


----------



## 11Raiden (3. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Was du willst dich kontrollieren lassen?


Ne, aber in einer kleinen Gemeinschaft kann man aufpassen, das keiner blödsinn macht.


----------



## llviktorj (3. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ne, aber in einer kleinen Gemeinschaft kann man aufpassen, das keiner blödsinn macht.




Bei so was muss man immer aufpassen egal ob kleine Gemeinschaft oder im ganzen Staat, weil es schon genug möchtegern Hilfsscheriffs gibt die den meisten blödsin verzapfen. Und das geht dan ans Geld der Steuerzahler z.B. Pensionierte Polizisten die 100 Anzeigen in der woche machen oder siehe Herr Pfeifer (die alte Socke), macht auch nur blödsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cidere (3. September 2009)

Ich werde wohl DIE LINKE wählen. Warum, ist schnell erklärt - was meiner Meinung nach momentan einfach fehlt, ist eine starke Opposition, deren Aufgabe es ist, die amtierende Regierung stets laut und kritisch zu hinterfragen, das ist eben der Nachteil einer großen Koalition. DIE LINKE ist für mich die Partei, die diese Oppositionsrolle perfekt ausfüllen kann, wenn sie stark genug wird. Die beiden anderen "kleinen" Parteien können da nicht mithalten. Die FDP spricht die Mittel- und Unterschicht (und damit immer noch die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung) praktisch überhaupt nicht an, ist also eine Randpartei, während die "Grünen" vor allem damit beschäftigt sind, an ihren wenigen Errungenschaften aus Rot-Grün (z.B. Atomausstieg) festzuhalten, weil sie in dieser Regierungszeit vor allem SPD-Vorhaben abgenickt, aber eben kaum eigene Vorschläge gemacht und durchgesetzt haben, im Endeffekt also nur Mehrheitsbeschaffer waren. Die SPD ist für mich wegen der Person Steinmeier als Kanzlerkandidat nicht wählbar, wobei ich da besonders seine umstrittene Rolle als Kanzleramtschef im Fall des von der CIA entführten Kurnaz meine. Die CDU hat mich als Wähler noch nie angesprochen.


----------



## Zonalar (3. September 2009)

Da ich leider Schweizer bin, und  eh niht 18, kann ich mich nicht für eine Partei entscheiden. Irgendwie habe ich bei keiner Partei ein gutes Gefühl, wenn ich sie wählen würde.
Aber das spielt ja für mich keine Rolle. :/

Ich bin für ein anderes Politiksystem, die Manipulation, Bestechungen und Machtgier zuvorkommen kann und  es dem wohle aller/der meisten Menschen dient. 

Und wenn die Deutsche Politik das nicht gebacken bekommt, kommt in die Schweiz^^Wir habn Schoggi und Fondue, und habn im Ersten und Zweitem Weltkrieg keine /wenige Verluste erlitten^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir sind vorbildlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (3. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> nur ansatzweise in Betracht ziehen konnte die NPD zu wählen. Da ich ihm unterstellt habe ein Grundanständiger Mensch zu sein hab ich mir ihr Wahlprogramm angeschaut um kam zu dem folgenden Entschluß:
> 
> Ich vermisse bei den ganzen Parteien neue Ideen aus dieser missere! Das man versucht mal diese Wachstumsspirale zu bremsen! Ansonsten gibt es nur die Möglichkeit das wir uns über Krieg oder Naturkatastrophen freuen! Denn danach gibt es wieder Wachstum! Wollen wir das wirklich?
> Wo bleiben innovative Ideen? Dieser Teufelskreislauf MUß eingeschränkt werden! Und da würd ich gern mal was von unserer Politik hören! Und nicht: "bla bla blub blub Arbeitsplätze bla bla Steuer bla bla...."
> ...


Gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NPD = Existenzangst oder Angst im allgemeinen oder Egogründe ist sicherlich stimmig. ^^

Ich vermisse auch innovative und kreative Idden in der Politik, alles überwiegend Verwaltung, Bürokratisierung und Verschlimmbesserung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst die Grünen haben nicht Umweltpolitik, weswegen sie früher gewählt wurden, als Punkt 1 auf Ihrer Agenda, wenn überhaupt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (3. September 2009)

Ich werde bei der Wahl hinter jede Partei "WTF" schreiben. Damit bin ich registriert und habe keinen von den Idioten gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (3. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Ich werde bei der Wahl hinter jede Partei "WTF" schreiben. Damit bin ich registriert und habe keinen von den Idioten gewählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber eine ungültige Stimme abgeben und bei der überragenden Wahlpartei indirekt der Linkspartei mehr Stimmrecht zu gestanden, dann lieber Piratenpartei. ^^

Meine Meinung, weil darüber ob Links oder nicht läßt sich hier sicher streiten, aber für mich sind die unwählbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Ich sag euch was aus meiner Sicht:

Es ist schlichtweg egal wen ihr wählt, solange man nur an den Konsequenzen "herumgedoktert" wird man sich nicht die Frage nach den Ursachen stellt!

Egal welcher Partei ihr angehört oder wen ihr wählen wollt!

Fragt sie was ihr eigentlich wissen wollt: "Wie soll ein System denn weiter funktionieren in dem Jeder gegen Jeden ständig wachsen will?"

Und die Antworten die ihr dann kriegt, das sind die Aussagen die man von diesen Menschen ernst nehmen kann!

Sie sollen endlich anfangen sich mit dem System zu beschäftigten! Gerechtigkeit schaffen! Sicher nicht in Form von Kommunismus! Denn Kommunismus ist genauso der Tod der Motivation wie reiner Kapitalismus letztendlich zum Tod des Sozialen führt!

Aber KEINER beschäftigt sich gern mit dem Thema! Es ist ungenehm und wir haben das Gefühl, wir sind machtlos! Und vor ALLEM will es keiner wahr haben, das wir sicher bald am Ende dieser Spirale angekommen sind wo es kracht! Und wir wissen auch: Wenn wir was daran ändern wird es für uns ersteinmal hart sein! Also versuchen wir dieses Gefühl zu unterdrücken was uns unangenehm ist, in dem wir es ignorieren! Und unsere Politiker sagen sich: "Ich werd ja nur für 4 Jahre gewählt, soll ein anderer sich dann später Gedanken machen wenn es soweit ist!" Und so schieben wir dieses Problem Jahr für Jahr vor uns her!

Dann les ich wieder Nachrichten von ntv und es interessant wie einerseits gesagt wird "oh den Dienstleistern scheint es wieder besser zu gehen" und gleich wieder eine Airline bankrott geht, die Stahlindustrie ins straucheln kommt und und und!

Egal welche Partei, ALLE müssen sich damit beschäftigten und wenn wir sie nicht fragen werden sie sich genauso wenig damit beschäftigten wollen wie wir! Wir sind das Volk! Also fragt! Erhöht den Druck! Sagt ihnen das es so nicht weitergehen kann und das wir Lösungen wollen und kein simples drehen an kleinen Rädchen!!


----------



## 11Raiden (3. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich sag euch was aus meiner Sicht:
> Es ist schlichtweg egal wen ihr wählt, solange man nur an den Konsequenzen "herumgedoktert" wird man sich nicht die Frage nach den Ursachen stellt!
> Egal welcher Partei ihr angehört oder wen ihr wählen wollt!
> Fragt sie was ihr eigentlich wissen wollt: "Wie soll ein System denn weiter funktionieren in dem Jeder gegen Jeden ständig wachsen will?"
> ...


Du kannst das System von aussen nicht vollkommen ändern, sondern es von innen unterwnadern und wandeln.

Also tu was und lasse Dich auftellen von einer Partei, wo Du ein Großteil Deiner Forderung durchboxen kannst und Aussicht auf ein anerkennendes Ergebnis hast und dann mußt DU die Kreative Idden haben, weil es von anderen verlangen und selbst nicht besser machen (können), das ist das warum ich (noch) nicht in die Politik gehe.

Eigene Partei wird wohl nicht gewählt, die einzige Alternative scheint Piratenpartei weil die unter Umständen über 1% kommen können und das Geld aus dem Topf bekommen für Wahlkampf etc. .

Dann muß ich erst mal konstruktive Idden haben, die umsetzbar sind.

Das ist alles nicht so einfach, wie es sich anhört. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2009)

Hmm wieso wählen den derart viele die Piraten hmm wen man nach dem Wahlprogramm geht haben die doch nix zu bieten auser die speziallisierung auf Datenschutz naja und ein paar recht unsinnige Sachen in Richtung Patent und Urheberrecht hmm naja

Ich werd wohl Grün wählen weil mir deren Ideen schlichtweg am meisten Zusagen auch wens an der Ausführung happert naja

Aber hauptsache ihr geht wählen^^ Keine Stimme is eine Stimme für die Idioten hmm den die Idioten die wählen immer =P (und ich denk wir wissen was die Idioten wählen^^)


----------



## Potpotom (3. September 2009)

Wie gewohnt, sehr gut geschrieben Scrätcher - dein Empfinden spiegelt im Großen und Ganzen auch meines wieder.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wo bleiben innovative Ideen? Dieser Teufelskreislauf MUß eingeschränkt werden! Und da würd ich gern mal was von unserer Politik hören! Und nicht: "bla bla blub blub Arbeitsplätze bla bla Steuer bla bla...."


Die Stichworte heissen Bildung und Forschung.

Bsp China: 
Seit eingien Jahren ist China weltwirtschaftlich auf dem Vormarsch und wird sich langfristig an der Weltspitze etablieren können. Die Zeit ist lange vorbei in denen in China lediglich Billig-Teile für die westlichen Industriemächte produziert wurde. Ohne Zweifel wird China in wenigen Jahren der grösste Autohersteller der Welt sein, im IT-Bereich eine grosse Rolle spielen und den Markt mit ihren zukunftsträchtigen Verarbeitungsmethoden von Erzen und Metallen bestimmen.

Blicken wir ein paar Jahre zurück, gab es in China einige Hochschulen und Universitäten in denen ein paar Zehntausende Akademiker ihren Abschluss suchten, oft um dann im Anschluss im Ausland ihre Perspektiven zu wahren. Was ist also passiert? China erkannte den Schwachpunkt in ihrem System. 

China investierte in einem unglaublichen Maße in die Bildung, drückte endlich eine Schulpflicht durch und baute intensiv die Bildungsstrategie aus. Innerhalb von lediglich 10 Jahren hat sich die Anzahl an Hochschulen nahezu verdoppelt. Die Anzahl der im eigenen Land studierenden hat sich sogar verdreifacht. China holt in fantastischen Programmen ihre hochqualifizierten Wissenschaftler zurück, bietet Perspektive und die Möglichkeiten, eben jene innovativen Ideen zu entwickeln, umzusetzen. Mittlerweile vergibt China Stipendien an internationale Studenten, hat etliche Programme mit Partnerländern (u.a. Deutschland) entwickelt. Heute findet man sogar deutsche Hochschulen in China die Gebrauch machen wollen, von dem Potenzial welches dort zweifelsohne vorhanden ist.

Man stelle sich nur einmal das Potenzial vor. Sehr beeindruckend wie ich finde.

Die Investition in Forschung wurde verdoppelt und China hat erkannt, dass man in Bildung, Forschung und Entwicklung die Grundlage für Wirtschaftswachstum darstellt - sie nutzen ihre Ressourcen um ihre Industrie- und Dienstleistung in einer atemberaubenden Geschwindigkeit zu steigern.

In China ist vieles im Argen, ohne Frage, aber zumindest hat man erkannt wie der Weg zu beschreiten ist.

*****

Bei uns kürzt man Forschungsgelder wie Damen in den 70ern ihre Röcke.  Innovative Ideen kommen nicht von alleine, und schon garnicht durch Kürzung der Gelder für Bildung und Forschung.

Da sind wir uns sicher alle einig.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Du kannst das System von aussen nicht vollkommen ändern, sondern es von innen unterwnadern und wandeln.
> 
> Also tu was und lasse Dich auftellen von einer Partei, wo Du ein Großteil Deiner Forderung durchboxen kannst und Aussicht auf ein anerkennendes Ergebnis hast und dann mußt DU die Kreative Idden haben, weil es von anderen verlangen und selbst nicht besser machen (können), das ist das warum ich (noch) nicht in die Politik gehe.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich ein System von Aussen ändern wollte dann wäre ich wohl nicht Teil des Systems und dementsprechend ein "Aggressor" der den Systeminhabern sein System diktieren will!

Ich bin aber IM System! Und auch wenn die Piratenpartei gute Ansätze hat, glaube ich nicht das sie in der Opposition derart viel ausrichten kann. Auch eine Piratenpartei wird zwangsläufig an den Punkt kommen wo Innerparteilich über Themen gestritten wird. Jeder sieht es anders und genau deshalb gibt es unterschiedliche Parteien!

Nochmal zum System zurück: Wenn ein System sich nicht ständig weiterentwickelt muß es sich zwangsläufig ändern oder es zerbricht! Ich mahne davor das wir uns in diesem Wachstumskreislauf immer weiter hochschaukeln! Und genau deshalb müssen wir was ändern! Und es ist die Aufgabe aller Parteien, nach Lösungswegen zu suchen! Denn NUR DANN wird etwas bewegt werden! Deshalb muß jeder, wann immer er die Möglichkeit hat, in Parteien, bei Kundgebungen und und und fragen wie man diesen Teufelskreislauf abbremsen kann!

Beispiel Generationenvertrag: Die Rente ist sicher! Und natürlich kann sie staatlich gestüzt werden! Die Jugen zahlen ein die Alten erhalten daraus ihre Rente! Das diese Rente Jahr für Jahr mehr subventioniert werden muß, das weiß jeder aber trotzdem ist es ein unangenehmes Thema!  Man hätte schon früher was ändern können aber man tat es nicht, weil man nicht der Buhmann sein wollte!

Unsere Wirtschaft wächst und wächst! Und auch wenn China mehr Geld in die Forschung steckt darf man nicht vergessen, was dort für Arbeitsbedingungen herrschen! WOLLEN WIR DAS? 

Papier ist beliebig bedruckbar, aber Land, Wasser usw sind nicht unendlich vorhanden! Also sollten wir uns gut überlegen wie es weiter geht und alle Parteien dazu animieren das sie tatsächlich über die Ursachen des Problems gedanken machen bevor es schlimmer kommt!

Ansonsten haben wir die Auswahl zwischen "Arbeitslos weil eben die Arbeitnehmerrechte gestärkt wurden" oder "Viel arbeiten für wenig Geld" weil eben der Standort Deutschland dadurch mehr Exportiert!

Läuft es momentan nicht darauf hinaus?


----------



## 11Raiden (3. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Quote



Das mit im System verankert und verbunden ist klar.

Ich meinte im Politiksystem um etwas in diesem Inneren zu ändern und dort nicht von  außen drauf mit nur Wahl einzuwirken. ^^

Ich dachte, das war ersichtlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (3. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wenn du das bei Arbeitnehmern auf die Lohnsteuer beziehst, werden grade die Wenigverdiener mit 25% ziemlich verratzt sein.
> Ein Niedrigverdiener mit 2.500 Euro brutto im Monat, zahlt mit Steuerklasse 1 zurzeit 384 Euro Lohnsteuer. Mit deinen 25% wäre er bei 625. Das heißt er hätte rund 240 Euro weniger im Monat netto. Findet der bestimmt nicht so toll.
> (Dass das deutsche Steuerrecht entrümpelt werden muss, steht auf einem anderen Blatt)


Naja: Ich habe das ganze ja auf die Linkspartei bezogen welche für vernünftige Löhne kämpfen wollen. (Äm, Du lebst in Westdeutschland oder? Über 2500 Euro brutto würden sich im Nordosten Deutschlands viele freuen, denn da kommt längst nich jeder dran) Zudem gehe ich davon aus das ALLE diese 25% zahlen auch die Verdienstmilionäre und so weiter. Würde das konsquent durch gezogen und im Staat mal an den richtigen Stelle gespahrt, (33 Milliaden Rüstungsausgaben, da wollen die Linken ja auch gegen an gehen) könnte man im gegenzug auch andere Steuern senken. 

Dazu kommt das ich es eh für verbrecherisch halte das man zum Teil 50% seines Einkommens ausgeben muß nur um ne lehre Wohnung zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (3. September 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hmm wieso wählen den derart viele die Piraten hmm wen man nach dem Wahlprogramm geht haben die doch nix zu bieten auser die speziallisierung auf Datenschutz naja und ein paar recht unsinnige Sachen in Richtung Patent und Urheberrecht hmm naja
> 
> Ich werd wohl Grün wählen weil mir deren Ideen schlichtweg am meisten Zusagen auch wens an der Ausführung happert naja
> 
> Aber hauptsache ihr geht wählen^^ Keine Stimme is eine Stimme für die Idioten hmm den die Idioten die wählen immer =P (und ich denk wir wissen was die Idioten wählen^^)



Das Schlüsselwort ist Protest und mangelde Altanative. Die Piraten haben kein allumfassendes Program, aber das was da ist kann man bedenkenlos unterstützen.
Es geht ja niemand davon aus das sie regieren werden sondern eine nervige Oposition!


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Das mit im System verankert und verbunden ist klar.
> 
> Ich meinte im Politiksystem um etwas in diesem Inneren zu ändern und dort nicht von  außen drauf mit nur Wahl einzuwirken. ^^
> 
> ...



Natürlich können wir was ändern! Aber nur wenn wir uns für Politik interessieren! Und nicht nach "für eine bessere Zukunft" wählen gehen! Wenn WIR FRAGEN STELLEN: "Wie stellt ihr euch das vor!" Oder sagen "Das kaufen wir euch nicht ab!"

Jedes Kreuzchen ist entscheidend! Sind wir doch mal ehrlich! Wiviele Politiker sind mit Herzblut dabei? Wieviele haben sich über die laufe der Jahre einfach daran gewöhnt Politik zu machen und schauen halt, das sie dabei bleiben? Machen sie noch politik oder nur noch Show um ihren Stand zu halten? Stell dir vor dein Arbeitsplatz würde alle 4 Jahre überprüft werden ob du noch genug arbeitest! Wann wärst du wohl hochmotiviert und immer ne halbe Stunde zu früh auf Arbeit? Und wie würdest du dann wieder restliche Zeit damit umgehen?

Ich habe kein allgemeingültiges Konzept, sonst hätte ich es schon genannt! Selbst Potpotom gibt mir recht und fällt in das alte Denkmuster zurück "Wachstum wie China" er meint das ja auch nicht böse, aber das ist halt zwischenzeitlich in unseren Köpfen verankert!

Wichtig wäre in meinen Augen z.B. eine Beteiligung von Arbeitnehmern an der Firma. Das klappt z.B. sehr gut bei Aktienfirmen. Die wollen das aber nicht! Weil sie dann wieder in einer Gegenseitigen Abhängigkeit wären: Der Arbeitnehmer von der Firma und die Firma von dem Arbeitnehmer!

Wobei ein Arbeitnehmer sich auch besser fühlt, wenn er Teil des ganzen ist und nicht nur mehr arbeiten muß um seinen Job nicht zu verlieren.

Firmen müßte man zertifizieren nach Sozial und Umweltschutz wer diese Anforderungen nicht erfüllt, erhält halt keine staatlichen Subventionen! Oder keine "Steuergeschenke"! Das wäre z.B. ein Anfang!

Aber nicht nur für uns! Das sollte weltweit installiert werden weil die Firmen weltweit operieren!

Ansonsten bleibt das ein Konkurrenzkampf mit:China, Frankreich, Griechenland und und und... und immer wenn wir meinen es geht uns gut, kommt ein anderer daher der durch Sozialabbau seinen Export verstärkt hat!

Es muß ein umdenken geben! Das muß von Bürgern angestoßen werden damit die Politiker es umsetzen wollen! Das wollen sie erst, wenn ihre Stühle anfangen mit wackeln! Aber ich bin nur ein Kopf! Dafür haben wir genügend Köpfe die sich nicht nur mit dem Thema befassen, nein! Sie werden auch dafür bezahlt! Also sagen wir ihnen doch endlich, das sie auch was dafür tun sollen!


----------



## Hubautz (3. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Über 2500 Euro brutto würden sich im Nordosten Deutschlands viele freuen, denn da kommt längst nich jeder dran)



Ok 2.500 sind nicht unbeding richtig wenig, ist aber unter dem Durchschnitt.



Fusssi schrieb:


> Zudem gehe ich davon aus das ALLE diese 25% zahlen auch die Verdienstmilionäre und so weiter.



Die zahlen theoretisch weit über 40%. Aber leider nur theoretisch und das ist das Problem. Es gibt zu viele Steuerschlupflöcher, Dinge die man als "Werbungskosten" absetzen kann und so weiter. Dagegen muss man was tun. Jemandem der von 1500 Euro 25% zahlen muss tut das wesentlich mehr weh, als jemandem der von 1,5 Millionen 25% zahlen muss.

Ich würde (fast) jeden wählen, der ein Konzept für ein einfaches und gerechtes Steuersystem hat.
Es kann nicht sein, dass man für eine stinknormale Einkommensteuererklärung einen Steuerberater braucht.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Also ich sag mal, ich hab mir Mühe gemacht um euch meine Sicht der Dinge mal näher zu bringen. Und ich würde mich freuen wenn ich eure Meinung dazu höre.

Nicht zu dem zertifizieren bitte pickt euch nicht so was einfaches raus, sondern zu:

"Kapitalismus ist auf Wachstum aufgebaut und ganz egal was wir machen andere Länder wollen auch exportieren!"

Sagt mir bitte wenn ihr nicht versteht wie es meine, ihr meiner Meinung seid, ihr es als Schwachsinn anseht, oder ihr euch keine Gedanken darüber macht, ich würde einfach mal gern eure Meinung dazu hören. 

Ob und wie ihr euch mit dem Gedanken schon auseinandergesetzt habt. Das wäre nett. Denn wenn ich nichts höre muß ich davon ausgehen das ich hier so einen Schwachsinn schreibe, das man mich nicht ernst nehmen kann, ja nichteinmal eines Blickes würdigt, in Form von einem Beitrag.....


----------



## Hubautz (3. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> "Kapitalismus ist auf Wachstum aufgebaut und ganz egal was wir machen andere Länder wollen auch exportieren!"


Jedes Land importiert so lange bis es selber exportieren kann. Irgendwann will jeder exportieren und dann bricht alles zusammen.

Es werden immer weniger Waren "getauscht". Das meiste was exportiert wird ist Technologie (wenn man von Öl und argentinischem Rindfleisch mal absieht).
Wenn ein Schwellenland jedoch Technologie importiert, dann in der Regel nicht das Endprodukt, sondern die komplette Fabrik. (ich bin persönlich grade mittendrin in so einer Geschichte)
Wenn die nun aber die Mittel und Möglichkeiten haben, das Endprodukt selbst herzustellen, dann werden sie es nicht mehr woanders kaufen, sondern im Gegenteil versuchen zu exportieren. (Beispiel chinesische Autos).
Da sie in der Regel wesentlich billiger produzieren können, klappt das auch früher oder später.

Ergo werden die sogenannten "Exportländer" früher oder später ein Riesenproblem haben.


----------



## Potpotom (3. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also ich sag mal, ich hab mir Mühe gemacht um euch meine Sicht der Dinge mal näher zu bringen. Und ich würde mich freuen wenn ich eure Meinung dazu höre.
> 
> Nicht zu dem zertifizieren bitte pickt euch nicht so was einfaches raus, sondern zu:
> 
> ...


Kapitalismus nach wessen Definition?

Kapitalismus ist nicht auf Wachstum aufgebaut, sondern auf einen Wirtschaftskreislauf mit Privateigentum. Das Wachstum bzw. das Wirtschaftswachstum gibt im einfachen Sinne nur die Veränderung unseres Bruttoinlandsproduktes an. Das hier die Verrechnung von In- und Exporten hinzugezogen wird zeigt viel mehr, dass eine anderer Wirtschaft zwangsläufig davon profitiert. 

Aber, vielleicht habe ich deine Frage auch nicht wirklich verstanden und bin gerade auf dem völlig falschen Dampfer.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ergo werden die sogenannten "Exportländer" früher oder später ein Riesenproblem haben.



Das ist eins der Probleme die sich bei dem ständigen Versuch ergeben "Exportmeister" zu sein, neben dem, dass andere Länder eben auch "Exportmeister" sein wollen.

Klar das es dann nicht jedes Land auf Platz 1 schaffen kann, vor allem wenn die Zahl der Konkurrenz steigt. Aber du bist nah dran!



Potpotom schrieb:


> Kapitalismus nach wessen Definition?
> 
> Kapitalismus ist nicht auf Wachstum aufgebaut, sondern auf einen Wirtschaftskreislauf mit Privateigentum. Das Wachstum bzw. das Wirtschaftswachstum gibt im einfachen Sinne nur die Veränderung unseres Bruttoinlandsproduktes an. Das hier die Verrechnung von In- und Exporten hinzugezogen wird zeigt viel mehr, dass eine anderer Wirtschaft zwangsläufig davon profitiert.
> 
> Aber, vielleicht habe ich deine Frage auch nicht wirklich verstanden und bin gerade auf dem völlig falschen Dampfer.



Kapitalismus ist eigentlich der freie Handel untereinander, der Wirtschaftskreislauf sind die Teilnehmer. Würd ich jetzt mal so sagen.

Denn Kapitalismus ist definitiv auf Wachstum aufgebaut! Kennst du auch nur eine Firma die nicht versucht zu expandieren? Mehr zu verkaufen, mehr Gewinn zu machen oder weitere Geschäftsstellen zu eröffnen? Da treffen wir dann aber wieder darauf, dass nicht jeder "Erster" sein kann.

Wohingegen im Wirtschaftskreislauf dargestellt wird, wie das Kapital in der Marktwirtschaft fließt. 

Zumindestens konnte man das früher an einem einfachen Wirtschaftskreislauf sehen. Nur ist es heute so, dass weder die Firmen noch die Banken an Deutschland gebunden sind. 

Zwischenzeitlich ist aber die Weltwirtschaft so ineinander verflochten das man nicht mehr von Staatlichen Wirtschaftskreisläufen sprechen kann. Da alleine schon Unternehmen und Banken nicht nur hier sondern auch im Ausland wirtschaften. Ebenso, wie es Ausländische Unternehmen eben auch machen. Was zur Folge hat: Bebt in Amerika die Börse, geht unser Dax mit runter. 

Firmen sind von Staaten nicht mehr "greifbar" weil sie ihnen einfach die "Pistole" auf die Brust setzen: "Gibst du mir keine Förderung, dann produzier ich im Nachbarstaat und verkaufe halt von dort meine Ware in deinem Land!"

Kapitalismus hat immer das Ziel wachstum. Wie bei Darwin, überlebt nur die stärker (in diesem Fall) Firma. Was unter Blickpunkt der stetig wachsenden Konkurrenz (Ausländische Staaten) zu einem erhöhten Druck führt! Und solange die Staaten dort nicht gegen vorgehen sind sie auch alle "Erpressbar"


----------



## Uktawa (3. September 2009)

Ich denke der liebe Scrätcher hat nicht ganz Unrecht mit seiner Spiralen-Theorie. Wenn man sich mal so umschaut dann könnte man meinen das wir vor dem grossem Kollaps stehen und keiner sieht es weil es keiner wahr haben will. 
Das ist eben das schlechte am Kapitalismus. Im Grunde macht die Wirtschaft sich selber kaputt und die Politik haut auch immer fleissig mit rein. Wo das alles hinführt...nunja, das kann man sich ja mal ausmalen. 
Zuerst werden die kleinen und mittelständischen Unternehmen kaputt gehen weil sie nicht mehr Markfähig sind, da sie von den Konkurenten der Großindustrie einfach unterboten werden. Nur jene Betriebe die frühzeitig "aufgewacht" sind werden die Kurve bekommen und weiter bestehen können. Irgendwann sind dann die Großkonzerne drann. Und dank der Wirtschfstkrise (die meiner MEinung nach grade erst anfängt) kommen sie jetzt ins straucheln. Und was macht die Politik? Sie geht den absolut flaschen Weg. Sie buttern Milliarden Hilfspakete in Firmen die eigendlich keine Zukunft haben, da sie am Markt vorbei arbeiten.
Schaut euch die Autoindustrie an. Dort wird konseuent alles was ein Auto im Verbrauch biller machen würde blockiert. Vor jahren schon hat ein findiger Tüftler eine Vagaser entwickelt der die Spritkosten extrem reduzieren würde. Und..was ist. Die Autoindustrie hat ihn ignoriert und belächelt usw. Kein Interesse hiess es da. 
Was ist denn aus dem 3 Liter Auto geworden? Was ist denn aus den Worten " wir können noch viel mehr" geworden. Eben nicht viel. Und warum...weil ein Krähe der anderen kein Auge aushacken wird. Gesetz den Fall die Autoindustrie hätte vor Jahren schon konsequent einen Ökokurs gefahren, dann würden wir heute Vorreiter auf der Welt sein was saubere Autos ect angeht. Aber dann hätte die Ölindustrien (die wohl mächtigste der Welt) das nachsehen. Und da man hinter den Kulissen Absprachen hat , hält man sich auch an diese...denn letztendlich funktionierte das ja lange genug und man konnte aberwitzige Gewinne einfahren.
Jetzt ist die Scheisse ordentlich am dampfen für die Autoindustrie. Und die Finanzspritzen helfen da auch nur Wochen/Monate drüber hinweg. Und was dann...genau..PENG. Dann ist es noch schlimmer als vorher und die Steuermilliarden sind sinnlos in den Sand gesetzt.

Man in diesem Land läuft so verdammt viel schief das man sich echt auf die Strasse stellen könnte und laut Scheisse brüllen müsste...nur helfen würde es auch nicht.

Ich denke mal das ich meine Stimmen bei der Wahl dann wohl doch der Linken geben werde. Ich bin zwar kein grosser Fan von denen, aber vieleicht hilft es ja wenn sie mit in die Regierung kommen und hier und da mal "Nein..so nicht !" sagen.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ich denke der liebe Scrätcher hat nicht ganz Unrecht mit seiner Spiralen-Theorie. Wenn man sich mal so umschaut dann könnte man meinen das wir vor dem grossem Kollaps stehen und keiner sieht es weil es keiner wahr haben will.



Danke für deinen Text! Du hast im großen und ganzen getroffen was ich sagen wollte. 

Nur nochmal eins: Wie gesagt, ich will hier nicht für irgendwelche Parteien Werbung machen!

Sondern informiert euch! Sag das mal einem Politiker und frage ihn, wie er es sieht und was er für Möglichkeiten in betracht zieht, um dagegen zu steuern. Noch ist Wahlkampf! Noch hören sie zu!


----------



## Potpotom (4. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Kapitalismus ist eigentlich der freie Handel untereinander, der Wirtschaftskreislauf sind die Teilnehmer. Würd ich jetzt mal so sagen.
> 
> Denn Kapitalismus ist definitiv auf Wachstum aufgebaut! Kennst du auch nur eine Firma die nicht versucht zu expandieren? Mehr zu verkaufen, mehr Gewinn zu machen oder weitere Geschäftsstellen zu eröffnen? Da treffen wir dann aber wieder darauf, dass nicht jeder "Erster" sein kann.


Ich denke wir haben in unseren Beiträgen ein kleineres Definitionsproblem bzw. ein Verständnisproblem.

Kapitalismus ist nicht der freie Handel untereinander - das klingt verlockend, aber Kapitalismus ist ebenso in einer sozialistischen Marktwirtschaft oder gar Verwaltungswirtschaft möglich. Das es schwer fällt, den Kapitalismus nicht nur auf die freie Marktwirtschaft zu beschränken, steht ausser Frage.

Mir ging es um das Wirtschaftswachstum, und das hat nicht direkt etwas mit dem "Wachstum" einer Unternehmung zu tun. Genauso wenig wie in meinen Augen Export damit zu tun hatte - bis auf die Tatsache das die Exportgewinne mit einfliessen.

Der Kapitalismus ist in Investition und Wertschöpfung begründet und resultiert natürlich in der Expandierung, ich hatte dich mit deiner These wohl nicht richtig verstanden und fragte mich was das mit dem Wirtschaftswachstum zu tun haben soll - klar, ich war wohl in meiner eigenen Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das hier die Verrechnung von In- und Exporten hinzugezogen wird zeigt viel mehr, dass eine andere Wirtschaft zwangsläufig davon profitiert.



Zumindest baute ich eine ähnliche Brücke. *g


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Da ich leider Schweizer bin, und  eh niht 18, kann ich mich nicht für eine Partei entscheiden. Irgendwie habe ich bei keiner Partei ein gutes Gefühl, wenn ich sie wählen würde.
> Aber das spielt ja für mich keine Rolle. :/
> Ich bin für ein anderes Politiksystem, die Manipulation, Bestechungen und Machtgier zuvorkommen kann und  es dem wohle aller/der meisten Menschen dient.
> Und wenn die Deutsche Politik das nicht gebacken bekommt, kommt in die Schweiz^^Wir habn Schoggi und Fondue, und habn im Ersten und Zweitem Weltkrieg keine /wenige Verluste erlitten^^
> ...


Ich bin ernst gewollt zu Euch zu ziehen, mal sehen was meine Familie davon hält. ^^



Uktawa schrieb:


> Ich denke der liebe Scrätcher hat nicht ganz Unrecht mit seiner Spiralen-Theorie. Wenn man sich mal so umschaut dann könnte man meinen das wir vor dem grossem Kollaps stehen und keiner sieht es weil es keiner wahr haben will.



So ist es und nicht anders!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kauft schon mal Kerzen und Lebensmittel auf Halde, weil irgendwann bricht hier unser System zusammen und dann kann man nicht mehr morgens beim Bäcker Brot kaufen. ^^


----------



## sympathisant (4. September 2009)

die schweiz soll doch jetzt aufgelöst und an die nachbarstaaten verteilt werden. lohnt sich also nicht mehr ... ;-)

generell nochmal zur politik. meiner meinung nach ist die regierung dazu da rahmenbedingungen in form von gesetzen zu schaffen. 

wenn die rahmenbedingungen gut festgelegt sind, dann muss man nicht mehr viel eingreifen sondern kann das system sich selbst regulieren.

das hat früher auch mal geklappt. wirtschaftsunternehmen die pleite gegangen sind, sind eben pleite gegangen. entweder weil sie ein produkt verkauft haben, was nicht mehr nachgefragt  wird oder weil sie falsch gewirtschaftet haben oder weil andere äussere umstände ihnen übel mitgespielt haben. 

und hier seh ich das problem. die heutigen regierungen haben sich vor allem letzten punkt rausgegriffen und meinen, dass den unternehmen geholfen werden muss, die unverschuldet in not geraten. klingt zwar nobel, doch damit verabschieden sie sich davon regeln zu schaffen und greifen aktiv in die wirtschaft ein.

es klingt zwar hart, aber meiner meinung nach wäre es sinnvoller das unternehmen pleite gehen zu lassen. weil wenn sie ein produkt produziert hätte (kann auch ne dienstleistung sein), die gefragt ist, dann wird ohne zweifel ein anderes unternehmen kommen, die produktionsstätte übernehmen oder eine neue schaffen und leute einstellen.

wie meinte mein prof immer: "wenn jemand sicherheit will soll er beamter werden, wer in die freie wirtschaft geht, muss mit dem risiko leben, dass sein konzept nicht funktioniert. dafür sind die möglichen verdienste umso grösser." und recht hat er.


sicherlich ist das heute ein problem. globalisierte unternehmen die auch woanders produzieren und hier anbieten können, sprechen erst mal dagegen. da hilft dann nur (wie weiter oben schon mal geschrieben) mit guter infrastruktur und gut ausgebildeten leuten zu kontern ... oder aber die rahmenbedingungen so festzulegen, dass produzenten aus billiglohnländern hier nicht billig verkaufen können ... aber da schreit der deutsche dann auch wieder auf, wenn er seinen full-hd-tv nicht für 699 euro bekommt.


kapitalismus in der wiki: Unter Kapitalismus wird eine Wirtschaftsordnung verstanden, die auf Privateigentum der Produktionsmittel beruht und über den freien Markt (Marktwirtschaft) gesteuert wird.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (4. September 2009)

*Bundestagswahl - kleine Wählerhilfe*

nach Kuh-Besitzer-Typologie


*Christdemokrat:* Du besitzt zwei Kühe. Dein Nachbar besitzt keine. Du behältst eine und schenkst sie dem armen Nachbarn die andere. Danach bereust du es.

*Sozialist:* Du besitzt zwei Kühe. Dein Nachbar besitzt keine. Die Regierung nimmt deine eine ab und gibt diese deinem Nachbarn. Du wirst gezwungen, eine Genossenschaft zu gründen, um deinem Nachbarn bei der Tierhaltung zu helfen.

*Sozialdemokrat:* Du besitzt zwei Kühe. Dein Nachbar besitzt keine. Du fühlst dich schuldig, weil du erfolgreich arbeitest. Du wählst Leute in die Regierung, die deine Kühe besteuern. Das zwingt dich, eine Kuh zu verkaufen, um die Steuern bezahlen zu können. Die Leute, die du gewählt hast, nehmen dieses Geld, kaufen eine Kuh und geben diese dem Nachbarn. Du fühlst dich rechtschaffen. Udo Lindenberg singt für dich.

*Freidemokrat:* Du besitzt zwei Kühe. Dein Nachbar besitzt keine. Na und?

*Kommunist:* Du besitzt zwei Kühe. Dein Nachbar besitzt keine. Die Regierung beschlagnahmt beide Kühe und verkauft dir die Milch. Du stehst stundenlang für die Milch an. Sie ist (sind) sauer.

...


----------



## llviktorj (4. September 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> *Bundestagswahl - kleine Wählerhilfe*
> 
> nach Kuh-Besitzer-Typologie
> 
> ...



Und was ist dan ein Kapitalist? 


Ich habe 2 Kühe verkaufe sie teuer und kaufe mir dan für das Geld 3 Kühe...


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> *Bundestagswahl - kleine Wählerhilfe*
> nach Kuh-Besitzer-Typologie


Einmal Freidemokrat zum mitnehmen bitte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Einmal Freidemokrat zum mitnehmen bitte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


für mich auch aber bitte packen sen ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (4. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und hier seh ich das problem. die heutigen regierungen haben sich vor allem letzten punkt rausgegriffen und meinen, dass den unternehmen geholfen werden muss, die unverschuldet in not geraten. klingt zwar nobel, doch damit verabschieden sie sich davon regeln zu schaffen und greifen aktiv in die wirtschaft ein.


Mir fällt jetzt keine Maßnahme ein, in der einer Marktdynamik direkt entgegengewirkt worden wäre wenn nicht... und ich denke das ist der springende Punkt ...eine Abwägung stattgefunden hat die den volkswirtschaftlichen Nachteil einer möglichen Massenarbeitslosigkeit zugunsten der Arbeitsplätze und derer die direkt oder indirekt mit dranhängen stattgefunden hätte.
Vielleicht etwas holprig ausgedrückt deshalb mit anderen Worten:

Ich glaube nicht, dass es um "noble Ziele" oder Eingriffe in die supi freie Marktwirtschaft geht, wenn jetzt "Unternehmen "gerettet"" (die "" sind auch sinngebend) werden, sondern darum, dass nicht plötzlich 20.000 auf der Strasse stehen und binnen Halbjahresfrist noch 4 mal so viele folgen werden.

Ob diese Augenwischerei nach den Wahlen noch stattfinden wird... werden wir sehn.
Man hofft ja wohl darauf, dass ein erneutes Wachstum das alles wieder regulieren wird. Anstatt sich mal Gedanken zu machen wo ein mittel- oder langfristiges Wachstum das länger anhält als bis 2012 herkommen soll.
Natürlich müssen die Schreihälse die freie Märkte fordern das eigentlich hinnehmen und den Markt sich selbst regulieren lassen. Ganz klar.
Aber ob der daraus entstehende Schaden für die gesamte Volkswirtschaft jemals noch einen Absatzmarkt bieten würde*?
Ja klaaar... sind noch nicht alle Absatzmärkte ausgeschöpft.... China steht noch immer am Anfang... niemand denkt an Indien - auch ne Milliarde potentielle Mobilfunkkunden und KfZ-Leasingsvertragabnehmer..., Afrika, Südamerika... gogogo! Schnell den Iran befrieden damit dort auch Coca Cola getrunken werden kann... Autobahnen für Afghanistan!

Die "Wählerhilfe" von Bluescreen find ich ziemlich treffend, passend und überaus anschaulich. Drei Daumen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_edit:_ eine Erklärung für die "Fremden", also die Freunde, die wir noch nicht kennen (also die aus Österreich und der Schweiz)
*Ein HartzIV Empfänger kann sich nunmal lediglich 2 Handyflatrates, einen Flatscreen hi-def TV, EINEN Bluray-Player, EINE Stereoanlage mit 500EUR Boxen, pro Familienmitglied anderthalb Computer (1PC plus 1Notebook pro 2 Haushaltsmitglieder), zwei WoW-Accounts und weil er spielt ja auch Battlefield/CS und Co. ne G15 und 80EUR Logithek Maus um Sehnenscheidenentzündungen vorzubeugen, EINEN nagelneuen aber nunmal nur KLEIN-Wagen leisten und lediglich einmal im Jahr aufn Campingplatz an die Côte d'Azur in Urlaub gehen, das ist ja heute kein wirklicher Absatzmarkt mehr.
Die mega-monster-fiesen Daten die ich hier nenne, ergeben sich mir aus täglicher Konsumierung von RTL und RTL2 Reality-Doku-Soaps und den Analysen von youtube-videos von romanXYZ und seinem "Zockerplatz", der nach eigenen Angaben auch arbeitslos ist.
-> ICH habs NICHT ERFUNDEN!
=> "Jammern auf höchstem Niveau!"
Solange sich daran nichts ändert... Stillstand ist der Tod, geh' voran, bleibt alles anders.
Alles wird so, wie es war.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> 1. Ich glaube nicht, dass es um "noble Ziele" oder Eingriffe in die supi freie Marktwirtschaft geht, wenn jetzt "Unternehmen "gerettet"" (die "" sind auch sinngebend) werden, sondern darum, dass nicht plötzlich 20.000 auf der Strasse stehen und binnen Halbjahresfrist noch 4 mal so viele folgen werden.
> 2.Ja klaaar... sind noch nicht alle Absatzmärkte ausgeschöpft.... China steht noch immer am Anfang... niemand denkt an Indien - auch ne Milliarde potentielle Mobilfunkkunden und KfZ-Leasingsvertragabnehmer..., Afrika, Südamerika... gogogo! Schnell den Iran befrieden damit dort auch Coca Cola getrunken werden kann... Autobahnen für Afghanistan!
> 
> Die "Wählerhilfe" von Bluescreen find ich ziemlich treffend, passend und überaus anschaulich. Drei Daumen:
> ...


1. richtig
2. stimmt auch
Ich habe nur die Befürchtung, das wenn Chinas Schornsteine es richtig auf Volldampf schloten, das zuviel für unsere Umwelt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber vielleicht kommt ja der Bewußtseinssprung und in dem Zusammenhang das Abstellen von Strom und Wasser. ^^
Wer weiß wir werden sicher bald sehen, oder halt nicht.

Aber ich glaube auch so geht das auf Dauer nicht weiter zumindest keine 50 bis 100 Jahre.
Irgendetwas muß und wird passieren.
Entweder durch Menschen geschaffen und/oder durch ein außerordentliches Ereignis.

Das man auch keinen Zeitzeugen von vor 25.ooo Jahren auftreiben kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (4. September 2009)

das mit der rettung klappt doch sowieso in den wenigsten fällen, oder irre ich. hab leider nur beispiele die dagegen sprechen. aber vielleicht ist das auch nur ne subjektive wahrnehmung.

philip holzmann, hypo real estate und opel sind so negativbeispiele ... bei allen hätte das geld dass die regierung dazugeschossen hat oder als bürge gegeben hätte ausgereicht um das gehalt der beschäftigten über mehrere jahre weiterzuzahlen. 

opel: sicherlich ist es traurig wenn sie deutshe geschichte (dazu zähle ich auch opel) stirbt. aber vw, renault oder werauchimmer lecken sich doch bestimmt schon die finger nach den hochmodernen werken, die dann freiwerden. und irgendjemand muss in den werken arbeiten ... letztendlich, also halbsowild, wenn man den mut hat die wirtschaft machen zu lassen ...

edit: aber die poltiker stehen gut da wenn sie sich vor der wahl auf die schulter klopfen können und verkünden können, dass tausende arbeitsplätze gerettet werden konnte.

nochn edit: stimme dir mit den hartz-iv-empfängern zu. es mag ausnahmen geben, aber den meisten geht es zu gut ...

der wahl-o-mat ist ab 12 online:

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/medien-news/Wah...rt15532,2891063


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2009)

Ich werde frühstens morgen, eher Sonntag dazu kommen hier genau zu erläutern was ich meine.

Denn dieser Beitrag sollte dann möglichst klar und nachvollziehbar sein. Und dafür brauch ich Zeit und Ruhe denn Tip ich nichtmal so schnell nebenher runter. 

Aber ich werds nicht vergessen keine Sorge!


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich werde frühstens morgen, eher Sonntag dazu kommen hier genau zu erläutern was ich meine.
> Denn dieser Beitrag sollte dann möglichst klar und nachvollziehbar sein. Und dafür brauch ich Zeit und Ruhe denn Tip ich nichtmal so schnell nebenher runter.
> Aber ich werds nicht vergessen keine Sorge!


Dann warten wir mal gespannt auf Deine geistigen Ergüsse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (4. September 2009)

Das ist ja das was ich meinte. Die Politiker greifen derzeit aktiv in die Wirtschaft ein weil die Wahlen vor der Tür stehen. Frau Merkel will scheinbar in die Deutsche GEschichte eingehen, als die Frau die die Wirtschaft und Arbeitsplätze rettete. Die Sache hat nur einen riesen Haken wie ich finde. Die Milliarden an Steuergeldern die von den Politikern in die zusamm brechenden Unternehmen gestopft werden helfen nur temporär. Das ist als würde man einem Patienten der durch einen schlimmen Unfall seine Beine verloren hat Asperin geben und sagen "das wird schon".
Arbeitsplätze retten...ja das ist es was Frau Merkel und Co ja angeblich wollen. Aber wirklich nachgedacht haben sie nicht, sonst wären sie wohl drauf gekommen das man mit den Geldern die Belegschaft hätte weiter "finanzieren" können bis diese wieder woanders (meist werden sterbende Unternehmen eh aufgekauft/übernommen und leben dann weiter) in Arbeit sind. Wie oben schon jemand sagte hätte man mit dem Geld die Gehälter derer die ihren Job verloren hätten auf lange Zeit finanzieren können. Aber statt dessen pumpt man das Geld in ein Fass ohne Boden.
Ich find es schon fast krimminell mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit sich die Politiker anmassen über so viele Steuermilliarden einfach mal so zu verfügen. 
Genau das selbe trifft auf die Abwrackprämie zu. Ich mein, was soll das. Kein vernünftiger Wirtschaftsmensch hätte je solch eine Idee gehabt. Die Folgen sind enorm. Es wurde dadurch doch wieder nur der maroden Autoindustrie geholfen (die im übriegen SELBER Schuld an der Misere hat). Das damit unzählige kleine Unternehmen die im Bereich Reperatur, Ersatzteilhandel ect arbeiten die Existensgrundlage quasi genommen wurde, das will angeblich keiner vorraus gesehen haben. Ja sind die Politiker denn wirllich so dumm ?! Nein, dreist und unverschämt, wenn nicht sogar krimminell.
Und nun, nun steht die Autoindustrie genau so doof da wie vorher. Nein schlimmer sogar. Jetzt erwarten die Kunden nämlich das die ganzen Rabatte weiter bestehen bleiben. Und da es keine Zuschüsse mehr vom Staat gibt muss die Autoindustrie diese Rabatte selber tragen. Und das können sie auf längere Zeit nicht. 
Ergo: Die Abwrackprämie hat kurzzeitig die Wirtschaft der Herstellergiganten verbessert, hat im Gegenzug die kleine Wirtschaft des Mittelstandes zerstört und schadet am Ende den Herstellergiganten selbst noch mehr. Und das alles aus Steuergeldern die anderswo viel mehr gebraucht werden. Aber hauptsache die Regierung hat was gegen Arbeitslosigkeit getan...pah..das ich nicht lache.
Und solche Pfeiffenköpfe soll man wieder wählen?
Ich finde man sollte auf den Wahlzetteln ein Rubrik einführen auf der steht "Ich will den Kaiser zurück!" *lacht*. Nee mal im Ernst, unsere Politiker fahren den Staat doch bei voller Geschwindigkeit gegen die Wand. Und dabei jubeln sie noch wie toll sie doch Gas geben...


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Schnell den Iran befrieden damit dort auch Coca Cola getrunken werden kann


och arbeitskollege von mir hat da unten sogar Jacobs krönung bekommen :>


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Das ist ja das was ich meinte. Die Politiker greifen derzeit aktiv in die Wirtschaft ein weil die Wahlen vor der Tür stehen. Frau Merkel will scheinbar in die Deutsche GEschichte eingehen, als die Frau die die Wirtschaft und Arbeitsplätze rettete. Die Sache hat nur einen riesen Haken wie ich finde. Die Milliarden an Steuergeldern die von den Politikern in die zusamm brechenden Unternehmen gestopft werden helfen nur temporär. Das ist als würde man einem Patienten der durch einen schlimmen Unfall seine Beine verloren hat Asperin geben und sagen "das wird schon".
> Arbeitsplätze retten...ja das ist es was Frau Merkel und Co ja angeblich wollen. Aber wirklich nachgedacht haben sie nicht, sonst wären sie wohl drauf gekommen das man mit den Geldern die Belegschaft hätte weiter "finanzieren" können bis diese wieder woanders (meist werden sterbende Unternehmen eh aufgekauft/übernommen und leben dann weiter) in Arbeit sind. Wie oben schon jemand sagte hätte man mit dem Geld die Gehälter derer die ihren Job verloren hätten auf lange Zeit finanzieren können. Aber statt dessen pumpt man das Geld in ein Fass ohne Boden.
> Ich find es schon fast krimminell mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit sich die Politiker anmassen über so viele Steuermilliarden einfach mal so zu verfügen.
> Genau das selbe trifft auf die Abwrackprämie zu. Ich mein, was soll das. Kein vernünftiger Wirtschaftsmensch hätte je solch eine Idee gehabt. Die Folgen sind enorm. Es wurde dadurch doch wieder nur der maroden Autoindustrie geholfen (die im übriegen SELBER Schuld an der Misere hat). Das damit unzählige kleine Unternehmen die im Bereich Reperatur, Ersatzteilhandel ect arbeiten die Existensgrundlage quasi genommen wurde, das will angeblich keiner vorraus gesehen haben. Ja sind die Politiker denn wirllich so dumm ?! Nein, dreist und unverschämt, wenn nicht sogar krimminell.
> ...


Entweder haben die keinen Plan und/oder sind sie mit der Wirtschaftswelt durch Aufsichtsräte etc. zu sehr verbunden, das sie das Zubrot (Gier!) unbedingt mitnehmen und erhalten müssen. ^^


----------



## Cørradø (4. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> och arbeitskollege von mir hat da unten sogar Jacobs krönung bekommen :>


Ja.
Nestlé feeds the world.

Gut, Jakobs Kaffee gehört zur "KRAFT Group" aber vom Prinzip das selbe!
Ich musste es einmal in einem afrikanischen Schwellenland mit ansehen, wie die einheimischen Plantagenarbeiter FÜR EINEN EURO AM TAG auf der Kakaoplantage gearbeitet haben (damit ist das Land auch schon ziemlich umschrieben... so viele Kakaonationen gibts gar nicht) und dann zu Hause Kakaopulver von Nestlé (Name: Milo - grüne Dose, kann jeder nachgoogeln, nicht dieser dekadente grenzdebile Hase wie bei uns, der die Kinder dazu anspornt fettflüssigen Sirup in die Milch und wasweissichwohin zu schütten) ... für geschätzt ein Euro fuffzig die Dose konsumiert haben!!!!!!!!
Kapitalismus vom Feinsten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für diesen Geniestreich musste ich den SCHWEIZER Plantagenbesitzer auch noch bewundern!
*smieledemderkopfplatzt*


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> *smieledemderkopfplatzt*


google mal die uglysmilies die dürften perfekt für dich sein :>


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> _edit:_ eine Erklärung für die "Fremden", also die Freunde, die wir noch nicht kennen (also die aus Österreich und der Schweiz)
> *Ein HartzIV Empfänger kann sich nunmal lediglich 2 Handyflatrates, einen Flatscreen hi-def TV, EINEN Bluray-Player, EINE Stereoanlage mit 500EUR Boxen, pro Familienmitglied anderthalb Computer (1PC plus 1Notebook pro 2 Haushaltsmitglieder), zwei WoW-Accounts und weil er spielt ja auch Battlefield/CS und Co. ne G15 und 80EUR Logithek Maus um Sehnenscheidenentzündungen vorzubeugen, EINEN nagelneuen aber nunmal nur KLEIN-Wagen leisten und lediglich einmal im Jahr aufn Campingplatz an die Côte d'Azur in Urlaub gehen, das ist ja heute kein wirklicher Absatzmarkt mehr.
> Die mega-monster-fiesen Daten die ich hier nenne, ergeben sich mir aus täglicher Konsumierung von RTL und RTL2 Reality-Doku-Soaps und den Analysen von youtube-videos von romanXYZ und seinem "Zockerplatz", der nach eigenen Angaben auch arbeitslos ist.
> -> ICH habs NICHT ERFUNDEN!
> ...



Ich hoffe das ist ein Einzelfall und arbeitslos heißt nicht gleich zwingend Hartz 4, soweit ich weiß. ^^



Cørradø schrieb:


> Ja.
> Nestlé feeds the world.
> Gut, Jakobs Kaffee gehört zur "KRAFT Group" aber vom Prinzip das selbe!
> Ich musste es einmal in einem afrikanischen Schwellenland mit ansehen, wie die einheimischen Plantagenarbeiter FÜR EINEN EURO AM TAG auf der Kakaoplantage gearbeitet haben (damit ist das Land auch schon ziemlich umschrieben... so viele Kakaonationen gibts gar nicht) und dann zu Hause Kakaopulver von Nestlé (Name: Milo - grüne Dose, kann jeder nachgoogeln, nicht dieser dekadente grenzdebile Hase wie bei uns, der die Kinder dazu anspornt fettflüssigen Sirup in die Milch und wasweissichwohin zu schütten) ... für geschätzt ein Euro fuffzig die Dose konsumiert haben!!!!!!!!
> ...


Hammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer da nicht denkt, da läuft etwas falsch, der hat Menschsein und Sozialität und Mitgefühl nicht verstanden! ^^

Corrado, Deine Information sind wie immer sehr interessant und erschreckend zugleich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (4. September 2009)

_*Online-Entscheidungshilfe zur Bundestagswahl gestartet*

Der *Wahl-O-Mat*, die interaktive Online-Entscheidungshilfe der Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung, ist heute zur Bundestagswahl online gegangen. Der Nutzer kann 24 Parteien nach 38 Thesen abklopfen und sich schließlich die seinen Präferenzen am nächsten liegenden Parteien anzeigen lassen.

...._

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Online-Ents.../meldung/144797


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2009)

ja klar der wahl-o-mat wird genau so toll sein wie der zur europawahl tztztz

da hät ich 1. NPD 2. Link 3. Freie Wähler wählen sollen 

( also das war die reihenfolge die zu meiner politischen gesinnung passt laut dem automaten)

-.-


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> _*Online-Entscheidungshilfe zur Bundestagswahl gestartet*
> Der *Wahl-O-Mat*, die interaktive Online-Entscheidungshilfe der Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung, ist heute zur Bundestagswahl online gegangen. Der Nutzer kann 24 Parteien nach 38 Thesen abklopfen und sich schließlich die seinen Präferenzen am nächsten liegenden Parteien anzeigen lassen.
> ...._
> Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Online-Ents.../meldung/144797


Spaßeshalber mal getestet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am ehesten FdW und von den Großen Grüne. ^^
Die bringen doch nix auf dem Plan, was eine einschneidende Veränderung bringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Spaßeshalber mal getestet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich auch grad. Und ich sage jetzt NICHT, welche Partei bei mir an erster Stelle steht, sonst führt das wieder zur Diskussion. Ich mußte auch herzlich lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An zweiter Stelle ist ZENTRUM, dann REP. Und dabei hab ich wirklich vernünftige Antworten gegeben. Werd aber glaube keine von den dreien wählen.

Tante Edith meint:

@LoD: LoL, bei dir auch auf Platz 1 NPD?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Verschwörungstheorie* Der Wahl-O-Mat wird von der NPD gesponsort! */Verschwörungstheorie*


----------



## Fusssi (4. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> _edit:_ eine Erklärung für die "Fremden", also die Freunde, die wir noch nicht kennen (also die aus Österreich und der Schweiz)
> *Ein HartzIV Empfänger kann sich nunmal lediglich 2 Handyflatrates, einen Flatscreen hi-def TV, EINEN Bluray-Player, EINE Stereoanlage mit 500EUR Boxen, pro Familienmitglied anderthalb Computer (1PC plus 1Notebook pro 2 Haushaltsmitglieder), zwei WoW-Accounts und weil er spielt ja auch Battlefield/CS und Co. ne G15 und 80EUR Logithek Maus um Sehnenscheidenentzündungen vorzubeugen, EINEN nagelneuen aber nunmal nur KLEIN-Wagen leisten und lediglich einmal im Jahr aufn Campingplatz an die Côte d'Azur in Urlaub gehen, das ist ja heute kein wirklicher Absatzmarkt mehr.
> Die mega-monster-fiesen Daten die ich hier nenne, ergeben sich mir aus täglicher Konsumierung von RTL und RTL2 Reality-Doku-Soaps und den Analysen von youtube-videos von romanXYZ und seinem "Zockerplatz", der nach eigenen Angaben auch arbeitslos ist.
> -> ICH habs NICHT ERFUNDEN!
> ...



Ich hoffe mal das soll nen witz sein!?!

Es gibt natürlich solche und solche Hartz4 empfänger. Wenn ich 3 Kinder habe die nur von Wasser und Brot leben und in Lumpen zur Schule gehen, dann kann man sich auch mit Hartz so sachen leisten.
Ich dachte Du bist Crist?

Der wirkliche, übliche Hartz4 Haushalt hat schwer zu knappern sich die Lebensgrundlagen bereit zu stellen und vor allem in unserer Gesellschaft mit zu halten. Meiner Meinung nach ist es da für Alleinstehende noch am schwersten, rechne mal durch was man mit 350 Monatlich machen kann. 
Politiker die dir vorrechnen das man mit 2,50 Euro den ganzen Tag essen kann leben weit ab jeglicher Realität und sind die selben die im nächsten Satz die Fettleibigkeit, Schlafheit und Immobilität unserer Kinder bemängeln. Aber wenn man nen Sack Reis auf den Monat hoch rechnet kommt das ja evtl hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu kommen etwa 2 Millionen Arbeitnehmer die von Ihrem Einkommen nicht leben können und zusätzlich Hartz4 brauchen. Trotz täglich 8 Stunden Arbeit!!!!!

Der Vergelich mir Afrika ist zwar teoretisch richtig, aber das kann man leider nicht vergleichen. Wenn Du aber hier bei uns in einer Lehmhütte ohne Strom und fliessend Wasser leben willst und Dich von gammeligem Fleich und altem Brot ernähren willst......... Bittesehr!

Zusammenfassend: Wenn ich sowas wie da oben Lese könnte ich platzen vor Wut! Aber kann ja sein das ich den Sinn nur nicht verstanden habe, dann entschuldige ich mich schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## llviktorj (4. September 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> _*Online-Entscheidungshilfe zur Bundestagswahl gestartet*
> 
> Der *Wahl-O-Mat*, die interaktive Online-Entscheidungshilfe der Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung, ist heute zur Bundestagswahl online gegangen. Der Nutzer kann 24 Parteien nach 38 Thesen abklopfen und sich schließlich die seinen Präferenzen am nächsten liegenden Parteien anzeigen lassen.
> 
> ...




Bei mir platz 1 Piraten platz 2 FDP platz 3 CDU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> platz 3 CDU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das muß dir doch nicht peinlich sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (4. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja klar der wahl-o-mat wird genau so toll sein wie der zur europawahl tztztz
> 
> da hät ich 1. NPD 2. Link 3. Freie Wähler wählen sollen
> 
> ...



Das ding ist nur ein Programm was die daten vergleicht die du eingibst ob du nun rechts/links oder sonstige gesinnung
bist sagt das ding nicht aus, eher welche partei am ehesten deine wünsche vertritt.


----------



## sympathisant (4. September 2009)

ich kenne auch einige hartz-iv-empfänger und muss sagen, dass es keinen von denen schlecht geht. handyvertrag haben sie alle. nen computer auch und verhungern und verdursten tun sie auch nicht. klar muss man sich einschränken. 

aber n hund mitfüttern, rauchen und autofahren kostet nun mal geld. sich dann noch beschweren, dass man keine bio-lebensmittel mehr kaufen kann find ich krass.

früher war sozialhilfe mal dazu gedacht, dass die leute nicht verhungern und n dach über dem kopf haben. inzwischen dürfen sie n paar tausend euro auf dem konto haben, bekommen geld trotzdem vom staat und jammern immer noch rum, dass kino jetzt so teuer ist, dass sie sich das nicht mehr leisten können.


----------



## Cørradø (4. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> google mal die uglysmilies die dürften perfekt für dich sein :>


Merci bordeaux.
Sowas hab ich gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fusssi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das soll nen witz sein!?!


Satire!



> Ich dachte Du bist CHrist?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Was hätte das damit zu tun?

Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass es eine überzogene und provokative Aussage ist.
Ich wollte dazu eigentlich keine weiterführende Erklärung mehr nachliefern, da alles wies da steht so von mir bereits kommuniziert, als auch kollektiver, massenmedial verbreiteter Konsens ist. 

Wie du schon differenzierst, deshalb möcht ich das nochmal unterstreichen, gibt es viele verschiedene, teilwiese widersprüchliche Zustände und Tatsachen. Ob das jetzt damit zusammenhängt dass "im Osten" aufgrund der noch vorhandenen "Stasi-Spitzel"-Struktur "das Leben schwerer" ist oder nicht... k.A. 
Jeder kann die Videos des buffed Mitglieds selbst anschaun und für sich selbst sein Urteil fällen, wie er das findet, wenn jemand der keine Arbeit hat als Erwachsener jeden Monat die Neuerscheinungen ins Haus bestellt und diese dann ausgiebig in seiner prallgefüllten Multimedialandschaft (alles nur vom Besten) antestet und dies auch noch lautstark publiziert...
Jedem wie es gefällt.

Führt alles von meiner zentralen Aussage weg... wie gesagt in Form einer Satire ..., dass ein Volk von Arbeitslosen keiner Marktwirtschaft der Welt mehr Wachstum bescheren kann.

Für die vielleicht im Rahmen der Wahlen zu führenden Diskussion kann ich hier jetzt noch Stellung beziehen und sagen: 
Nein das Geld reicht NICHT dauerhaft zum überleben aus. 
Und nein so sollte vor allem und kann man aber auch NICHT 3 Kinder grossziehen.
Jedoch zäumt man wenn man so argumentiert das Pferd von hinten auf. 

Für was ist ALG denn?
Als Überbrückungsmaßnahme, wenn jemand TRAGISCHER WEISE seinen Job verliert, bekommt er Stütze vom Staat bis er wieder eine Arbeit gefunden hat (was im NORMALFALL ... nicht IDEALfall: NORMALFALL) ziemlich schnell forciert und angegangen werden sollte und oft genug auch WIRD, vergessen wir das nicht.
Für die die Krank sind... aufgrund eines Unfalls oder sonstwas nicht mehr KÖNNEN gibt es Versicherungen und sonstige Fonds und kein ALG 1 2 3 4 oder 5.
Für die, die nicht WOLLEN sollte es irgendwann nen Arschtritt geben.

Mein Wahl-o-mat Ergebnis war erschreckend überzeugend, wenngleich ich überrascht bin, dass PBC erst auf Platz 4 rangiert... der scheint noch nicht gerafft zu haben wie töfte ich eigentlich bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Der Vergelich mir Afrika ist zwar teoretisch richtig, aber das kann man leider nicht vergleichen. Wenn Du aber hier bei uns in einer Lehmhütte ohne Strom und fliessend Wasser leben willst und Dich von gammeligem Fleich und altem Brot ernähren willst......... Bittesehr!


Wenn du das jetzt so meinst, wie ich glaube, dass dus meinst, hast es falsch in Zusammenhang gesetzt...
Hinkende Vorstellungen von funktionierender Volkswirtschaft mit imperialistischen, perversen, menschenverachtenden Auswüchsen von Neo-Kolonialismus im Dienste des Kapitals vermischt. 



> Zusammenfassend: Wenn ich sowas wie da oben Lese könnte ich platzen vor Wut! Aber kann ja sein das ich den Sinn nur nicht verstanden habe, dann entschuldige ich mich schon mal im Voraus.


Unter google unter ugly smilies gibts passende smilies dazu (danke Lordy!)
Musst dich für deine Meinung nicht entschudligen. Erfreulicherweise hast mich ja (noch?) nicht beleidigt.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Merci bordeaux.
> Sowas hab ich gesucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, das nicht das mit der Welt, Wirtschaft oder Politik passiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (4. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich kenne auch einige hartz-iv-empfänger und muss sagen, dass es keinen von denen schlecht geht. handyvertrag haben sie alle. nen computer auch und verhungern und verdursten tun sie auch nicht. klar muss man sich einschränken.
> 
> aber n hund mitfüttern, rauchen und autofahren kostet nun mal geld. sich dann noch beschweren, dass man keine bio-lebensmittel mehr kaufen kann find ich krass.
> 
> früher war sozialhilfe mal dazu gedacht, dass die leute nicht verhungern und n dach über dem kopf haben. inzwischen dürfen sie n paar tausend euro auf dem konto haben, bekommen geld trotzdem vom staat und jammern immer noch rum, dass kino jetzt so teuer ist, dass sie sich das nicht mehr leisten können.


Was heißt schon schlecht? Die Hartz4-Empfänger die ich kenne haben auch nen Handy und nen Rechner, das sind bei denen die ich kenne aber alte Geräte und überbleibsel aus besseren Zeiten. Oder Sie haben halt keinen Telefonanschluß.

Hund? Hm, schrecklich schlimm und teuer.
Rauchen? Kann man sehen wie man will ----> Geld fließt zum Staat zurück oder auch als nicht Hartz4-Empfänger wirst du als Kettenraucher früher oder später deiner Krankenkasse auf der Tasche liegen, ist also so oder so unsozial.
Auto? Wenn Du nicht in der Großstadt lebst in der Regel die einzige Chance je wieder in Arbeit zu kommen.

Früher kam die sozialhilfe aber auch nicht direkt nach einem Jahr Arbeitslosengeld. Such Dir das mal raus wann man früher in die sozialhilfe gekommen ist und wann man heute bei Hartz landet. Der Absturtz von 65% des Letzten Gehaltes auf Hartz is schon drastisch.


----------



## Uktawa (4. September 2009)

Achja, wie ich sowas liebe...immer diese Verallgemeinerungen der Harz4 Empfänger.
Ich selber kenne viele die mitlerweile Harz4 bekommen. Und auch die haben nen DvD Play, nen Fernseher, Nen PC, nen Handy und vielciht auch noch nen Auto. Aber wie oben schon erwähnt wurde sind das zu min 90% überbleibsel aus den Zeiten vor Harz4. Nur weil jemand Harz4 bekommt muss er doch nun nicht sofort alles was "Luxus" ist weg schmeissen damit sein Lebensstandart auch ja zu seinem "Einkommen" passt. In welcher Welt leben denn manche von euch. Bisserl nachdenken bevor ihr urteilt.
Es gibt sicher viele die Harz4 ausnutzen und auch sonst dem Staat alles aus dem Kreuz leiern wo sie nur können. Aber mal ehrlich...nutzen sie nicht einfach nur die Chancen die ihnen der Staat so hinschmeisst? Es liegt also am Staat da zu kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls zu kürzen. Ich selber hab vor gut 3 Wochen einen Schulfreund von mir beim Amt angezeigt. Er bezieht seit gut nem Jahr Harz4 und geht jeden tag 8-10 stunden schwarz auf dem Bau arbeiten. Ich hab ihm ein paar mal gesagt das er sich anmelden soll und das legal machen sollte. Seine Antwort war immer "warum...dem Staat tut es net weh wenn ich ihn abzocke". Bei der Einstellung konnt ich einfach nicht anders und hab ihn angezeigt. Habs ihm auch gesagt das ich es war...angedroht hatte ich es ihn sicher ein paar mal. Nun musste er das Geld zurück zahlen, bekommt kein Harz4 mehr und geht nun offiziell normale arbeiten. Das er nicht mehr mit mir redet..wayne.
Für mich hat die Politik dort versagt weil sie einfach Freiräume schafft die jeder der bisserl Grips hat ausnutzen kann und wird. Je weniger schlechtes Gewissen desto dreister werden die Menschen.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Für mich hat die Politik dort versagt weil sie einfach Freiräume schafft die jeder der bisserl Grips hat ausnutzen kann und wird. Je weniger schlechtes Gewissen desto dreister werden die Menschen.


Auf das wir alle fromm werden und nicht mehr lügen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn das kommt, dann haben wir ehrliche Politik oder Chaos.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (4. September 2009)

Krasse Verallgemeinerungsunterstellung. (mal wieder) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Krasse Geschichte.
Respekt vor soviel Aufrichtigkeit die Anzeige als Bürgerpflicht durchzuziehen.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Für mich hat die Politik dort versagt weil sie einfach Freiräume schafft die jeder der bisserl Grips hat ausnutzen kann und wird. Je weniger schlechtes Gewissen desto dreister werden die Menschen.


Für mich hat die Erziehung versagt, wenn die eigene Moral so verkommen ist, seinen Grips zur "Ausnutzung" anderer zu verwenden.
"Respekt" *hust*, wie man mit so ner Lebenseinstellung morgends trotzdem noch sein eigenes Spiegelbild erträgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde einen Staat, der Menschen hilft und unter die Arme greift, wenn sie in Notlagen sind toll.


----------



## Hubautz (4. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Rauchen? Kann man sehen wie man will ----> Geld fließt zum Staat zurück oder auch als nicht Hartz4-Empfänger wirst du als Kettenraucher früher oder später deiner Krankenkasse auf der Tasche liegen, ist also so oder so unsozial.
> Auto? Wenn Du nicht in der Großstadt lebst in der Regel die einzige Chance je wieder in Arbeit zu kommen.



Das ist falsch. Raucher schaden der Volkswirtschaft nicht, sie nutzen ihr. Die häufigsten und damit teuersten Alterskrankheiten sind Demenzkrankheiten.
Da Raucher statistisch gesehen sterben bevor sie Alzheimer kriegen, nutzen sie den Krankenkassen.
Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Was den Wahl-O-Mat angeht: das ist ja alles gut und schön, aber da sind für mich nur höchstens 30% Fragen dabei, die ich klar mit "ja" oder "Nein" beantworten kann. Daher verfälscht das ziemlich meine tatsächliche Meinung.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Für mich hat die Erziehung versagt, wenn die eigene Moral so verkommen ist, seinen Grips zur "Ausnutzung" anderer zu verwenden.
> "Respekt" *hust*, wie man mit so ner Lebenseinstellung morgends trotzdem noch sein eigenes Spiegelbild erträgt.
> 
> 
> ...


Desto schlechter es den Menschen vermeintlich geht, desto weniger plagt sie Ihr schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## neo1986 (4. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Bei mir platz 1 Piraten platz 2 FDP platz 3 CDU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


platz eins bei mir REP platz 2 NPD und 3 CDU/CSU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (4. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Desto schlechter es den Menschen vermeintlich geht, desto weniger plagt sie Ihr schlechtes Gewissen.



Das hat nicht unbedingt was mit „schlecht gehen“ zu tun.
Ich kenne eine ganze Menge Leute, denen es gut geht und die ein Gewissen wie eine Wanderheuschrecke haben. 

Das Problem ist doch, dass viele Menschen den „Staat“ als ein abstraktes Gebilde sehen, das von „denen da oben“ am Laufen gehalten wird. 
Der Staat ist jedoch nichts anderes als die Summe seiner Individuen, sprich wir alle sind der Staat. 
Und wenn einer den Staat abzockt, sei es durch Schwarzarbeit oder Steuerhinterziehung, schadet er nicht diesem abstrakten Gebilde sondern seinen Mitbürgern.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das hat nicht unbedingt was mit „schlecht gehen“ zu tun.
> Ich kenne eine ganze Menge Leute, denen es gut geht und die ein Gewissen wie eine Wanderheuschrecke haben.
> Das Problem ist doch, dass viele Menschen den „Staat“ als ein abstraktes Gebilde sehen, das von „denen da oben“ am Laufen gehalten wird.
> Der Staat ist jedoch nichts anderes als die Summe seiner Individuen, sprich wir alle sind der Staat.
> Und wenn einer den Staat abzockt, sei es durch Schwarzarbeit oder Steuerhinterziehung, schadet er nicht diesem abstrakten Gebilde sondern seinen Mitbürgern.


Das Wort desto und die Menschen würde ich Bedeutung zuweisen, wollen, dass es auch ohne die Faktoren genug Ausnutzer gibt ist unbestritten.

Ins eigene Fleisch schneiden fällt mir zu Deinem Beitrag ein. ^^


----------



## Hubautz (4. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Das Wort desto und die Menschen würde ich Bedeutung zuweisen, wollen, dass es auch ohne die Faktoren genug Ausnutzer gibt ist unbestritten.
> 
> 
> Ins eigene Fleisch schneiden fällt mir zu Deinem Beitrag ein. ^^



Abgesehen davon, dass der erste Satz völlig unverständlich ist, würde mich interessieren was du mit dem zweiten meinst.


----------



## EspCap (4. September 2009)

Der Wahl-O-Mat sagt bei mir:

1) Piraten
2) CDU/CSU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3) FDP

Da würd ich vorher fast jede andere Partei wählen bevor ich CDU wähle... aber naja, Piraten sind ja 1) und das stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass der erste Satz völlig unverständlich ist, würde mich interessieren was du mit dem zweiten meinst.


Desto schlechter es den Menschen vermeintlich geht, desto weniger plagt sie Ihr schlechtes Gewissen.

Bezieht sich darauf und das in einer vermeintlichen Krise immer mehr Menschen Ihr eigenes Gewissen über Bord schmeißen um das nackte Überleben sicherzustellen.
Manche machen das halt schon vorher und die wenigsten schmeißen in Extrem- und Notsituationen nicht Grundsätze über Bord. ^^



Hubautz schrieb:


> Das hat nicht unbedingt was mit &#8222;schlecht gehen&#8220; zu tun.
> Ich kenne eine ganze Menge Leute, denen es gut geht und die ein Gewissen wie eine Wanderheuschrecke haben.
> 
> Das Problem ist doch, dass viele Menschen den &#8222;Staat&#8220; als ein abstraktes Gebilde sehen, das von &#8222;denen da oben&#8220; am Laufen gehalten wird.
> ...



Das hat damit zu tun, dass kaum ein Mensch erkannt hat, dass er ohne die Gemeinschaft, keine Wasserversorgung, keinen Strom, kurz nix hat, außer das was er aus seinen eigenen Händer erschaffen hat.

Das bezieht sich auf einem Mann auf einer einsamen Insel, weil das ist jemand sinnbildlich, der sich von der Gesellschaft isoliert und antisozial verhält.
In einer kleineren Gemeinschaft , auf einem Dorf oder im Mittelalter war es sicherlich schwerer sich so zu verhalten, weil man in einem großen Umkreis gebrandmarkt war und keiner mehr etwas mit einem zu tun haben wollte.

Das heißt, wer die Gesellschaft und/oder den Staat bescheißt, bescheißt sich selbst, weil er ist ein Teil der Gesellschaft und stellt seine Egobedürfnisse über das Wohl aller, das kann auf Dauer nciht klappen und kein Mensch wird auf Dauer glücklich damit werden.
Irgendwann kommt die Quittung, sei es durch Krankheit, weil die Seele schreit oder durch Außeneinwirkungen, dass man in seinem Leben aus der Spur kommt, aber auf Dauer geht so ein Verhalten nie gut, das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. ^^


----------



## Uktawa (4. September 2009)

Es ist doch so das viele Deutsche (Hobbynazis mal ausgeschlossen) sich nicht wirklich mit dem deutschen Staat identifizieren können. Das mag daran liegen das immer noch bei vielen im kopf der Schatten der düsteren Vergangenheit herscht und das oft Schubladendenken bei diesem Thema herscht. Wenn zum Beispiel jemand öffentlich sagt "Ich bin stolz darauf ein Deutscher " zu sein, wird das leider schnell fehlinterpretiert. Derjenige wird schnell in die Schublade "Nazi" gestopft. Somit trauen sich viele auch erst garnicht sowas zu sagen. 
Wir Deutschen denke ich, machen es uns selber extrem schwer in Sachen Patriotismus. Den gibt es in so geringem Maße das er fast nicht vorhanden ist. Wie stolz die Menschen aber auf Ihr Land sein können, haben wir damals bei der WM erlebt. Die Leute haben sich ohne "schlechtes Gewissen" (eben weil es oft mit Nazitum in Verbindung gebracht wurde/wird) die Deutschlandfahne an die Autos und aus den Fenstern gehangen. Man hat sogar in der Öffentlichkeit "Deutschland" gebrüllt ohne das es a)in irgend einem rechten Zusammenhang stand & b)das jemand Angst haben musste als Nazi abgestempelt zu werden. Man hatte damals richtig gemerkt wie befreiend das für viele doch war.
Ich denke dadurch das wir Deutschen ein so gespaltenes Verhältnis zu unseren Wurzeln haben, machen wir es uns auch extrem schwer uns mit dem Staat zu identifizieren. Das hat wie ich finde weitreichende Folgen. Geringe Wahlbeteiligung bei vielen weil ihnen der Staat scheinbar egal ist. Gleichgültigkeit der Politik gegenüber ect.
Ich kenn das Problem selber nur all zu gut. Auch ich hab mich hier und da schon ganz klar vom Staat in dem ich lebe und deren Staatsbürger ich ja bin, distanziert. Ich denke mal das es vielen so geht wenn sie mal in sich hinein horchen.

PS: Laut Wahlomat ist die MLPD auf Platz 1 bei mir *lacht*


----------



## Bloodletting (4. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Der Wahl-O-Mat sagt bei mir:
> 
> 1) Piraten
> 2) CDU/CSU
> ...



Der sagt bei mir:

1) NPD
2) FDP
3) Linke
4) Piraten

o_O Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## Uktawa (4. September 2009)

Ich glaub Sorgen muss sich keiner machen der über das Wahlomat Ergebnis verwundert ist. Da werden 38 Thesen verglichen die meiner Meinung teilweise zu sehr in eine Richtung gingen. Also nicht wirklich ein Vergleich. Galub dazu müssten es deutlich mehr Thesen sein.


----------



## Tabuno (4. September 2009)

Ich hab mir die 16 Seiten nicht durchgelesen, aber es ist echt traurig das so viele für die Piratenpartei gestimmt haben. ^^


----------



## Mastertrl (5. September 2009)

Da ich selbst auch für die Piraten gestimmt habe und sie auch wählen werde bin ich nicht wirklich traurig...

Was mich allerdings traurig macht ist der Grund dafür. Der Grund für den ganzen Hype um die Piraten. Der Grund dafür, dass die Piraten in allen Online-Umfragen so extrem weit vorn sind. Der Grund dafür, dass eine Partei wie die Piraten überhaupt existieren kann.

Der Grund sind nämlich nicht die Piraten selbst oder ihr Programm oder ihre Themen. Der Grund sind ganz einfach die "etablierten" Parteien selbst! 

Es gibt da nämlich dieses große, komische Ding...das Internet. Und ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Deutschen benutzt diese Internet mittlerweile  so selbstverständlich wie die Tageszeitung oder den Fernseher. Leider ist diese Entwicklung an unseren "Großen" Parteien ganz knapp vorbeigezogen...

Oder besser: Sie kriegen es einfach nicht gebacken! Sie checken´s net! Sie sind voll auf dem Holzweg! Sie kommen auf keinen grünen zweig!

Die Tatsache dass es für ein Thema, das ganz ohne Zweifel so viele Menschen bewegt, eine ganz neue Partei braucht, weil es die bisherigen Parteien einfach versaut haben    ...    das ist wirklich traurig.

in diesem Sinne

Klarmachen zum Ändern!

am 27. September Piratenpartei wählen!


----------



## Potpotom (5. September 2009)

Achso, na dann sollte man denen da oben ganz schnell Bescheid geben - Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (5. September 2009)

Sachsen das einzige Bundesland wo man keinePiratenpartei wählen kann.

Total schön :/



Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die 16 Seiten nicht durchgelesen, aber es ist echt traurig das so viele für die Piratenpartei gestimmt haben. ^^




jetz sag mal was dagegenspricht?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die 16 Seiten nicht durchgelesen, aber es ist echt traurig das so viele für die Piratenpartei gestimmt haben. ^^


Mich würde mal interessieren wieviele von den 76 einen Battlenetaccount haben?


----------



## Descartes (5. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> o_O Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?



Naja wenn du unbedingt aus der EU raus willst und die DM wiederhaben möchtest brauchste dich nicht wundern^^


----------



## Stancer (7. September 2009)

so hab den Wahlomat nun auch mal benutzt :

Ergebnis : 

1. FDP 51Pkt
2. CDU/CSU 49Pkt
3. Piraten 46 Pkt
4. SPD 43Pkt
5. Grüne 39 Pkt
6. Freie Wähler 38Pkt
7. Linke 33Pkt
8. NPD 33Pkt


Das bestätigt meine Wahlentscheidung, wobei ich nicht damit gerechnet hätte, das Piraten soweit oben landen. NPD hab ich nur zum Vergleich in die Wertung mit rein genommen und um sicher zu gehen, das die nicht meinen idealen entsprechen.


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2009)

Was ich am dem Wahlomat extrem schade finde ist dass er nicht einfach automatisch alle Parteien vergleicht... vor n paar Tagen kam in den Sat1-Nachrichten was drüber und die haben Leute in nem Einkaufscenter mit dem testen lassen... natürlich ohne Piratenpartei auszuwählen : /


----------



## Stancer (7. September 2009)

Ja finde ich auch nicht so gut, wobei man auf diese Weise auch wieder nur die Parteien betrachten kann, die man evtl. wählen will.

Aber dafür muss man sich informieren. Der Wahlomat ist keine Entscheidungshilfe füf Leute, die von den Parteien und deren Programme keine Ahnung haben. Ich bin absolut gegen NPD und Linke und trotzdem hab ich bei denen 33Pkt. Aber ich kenne deren Programme und kenne auch deren Ausrichtung um zu wissen, das ich die niemals wählen würde. Aber sowas geht nur durch informieren.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. September 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Naja wenn du unbedingt aus der EU raus willst und die DM wiederhaben möchtest brauchste dich nicht wundern^^



Nein und nein, aber andere Punkte hatten Übereinstimmungen.^^

Aber nachdem ich diesmal die Doppelgewichtungen angekreuzt habe, sah es anders aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1) FDP
2) Piraten
3) Linke
4) Grüne
5) NPD
6) SPD
7) BüSo
8) CDU/CSU


----------



## Niranda (7. September 2009)

Ökologisch-Demokratische Partei  	 [ 0 ]   xD


----------



## claet (7. September 2009)

Wahl-O-Mat Ergebnis bei mir:

DKP
Die Linken
Grüne
MLPD
SPD
NPD
FDP
CDU/CSU

Schon genial überraschend irgendwie. 
Hat mir als Genossen echt zu denken gegeben irgendwie ..


----------



## tear_jerker (7. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die 16 Seiten *(sowie wahlprogramme)* nicht durchgelesen, aber es ist echt traurig das so viele für die Piratenpartei *beziehungsweise frischen Wind* gestimmt haben. ^^


/fix'd


----------



## sympathisant (7. September 2009)

mhhh. liegt wohl daran, dass die "alten" es nicht zur zufriedenheit der jungen generation machen ...


----------



## Agyros (7. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ok 2.500 sind nicht unbeding richtig wenig, ist aber unter dem Durchschnitt



Was den hier angegebenen Durchschnittslohn angeht ... das heisst Durchscnittseinkommen und beinhaltet alle anderen Leistungen wie Pensionen, Kindergeld, Wohngeld usw ... der "Durchschnittsverdienst" lag 2008 bei 27.754 Euro/Jahr incl Weihnachtsgeld usw... (Quelle)
Das ist dann schon ein Riesenunterschied ... 

2500€ Lohn sind also nahe dem Durchschnitt, bzw sogar darüber. 

Bei Einkommen werden auch Sachen wie Zinseinkommen, Kindergeld, Renten, Pensionen, Transferleistungen, Vermietungen usw. berücksichtigt.


----------



## Stancer (7. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> mhhh. liegt wohl daran, dass die "alten" es nicht zur zufriedenheit der jungen generation machen ...



Ja aber das liegt eher daran, das die Jungen vor allem ne Politik wollen, die nur auf sie zugeschnitten ist. Neuartige Parteien wie z.b. die Piraten kommen da entgegen.

Aber die Landespolitik muss gut für jeden sein, nicht nur für die Jungen. Die Jungen sagen natürlich "Was interessieren mich die alten?" und das zeugt noch von einer falschen Einstellung die erst mit genügend Reife verschwindet.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja aber das liegt eher daran, das die Jungen vor allem ne Politik wollen, die nur auf sie zugeschnitten ist. Neuartige Parteien wie z.b. die Piraten kommen da entgegen.
> 
> Aber die Landespolitik muss gut für jeden sein, nicht nur für die Jungen. Die Jungen sagen natürlich "Was interessieren mich die alten?" und das zeugt noch von einer falschen Einstellung die erst mit genügend Reife verschwindet.



Ich bitte dich... als ob sowas auf magische Weise verschwindet... und derzeit ist beweis genug das man dort oben auch nur nach dem Schema "Was interessiert mich die Jugend?" operiert, aus dem einfachen Grund da Jüngere und Jugend keine gute Wählerschicht sind da sowieso die Älteren Semester vermehrt vorhanden sind und sich somit die Politik zwangsweise so richtet das die Alten sie wählen und nicht das Jungvolk...


----------



## Kronas (7. September 2009)

56 von 80 Punkten
FDP

53 von 80 Punkten
PIRATEN

50 von 80 Punkten
GRÜNE

46 von 80 Punkten
DIE LINKE

46 von 80 Punkten
SPD

38 von 80 Punkten
CDU/CSU

so siehts bei mir beim wahl o mat aus


----------



## Kurta (7. September 2009)

komisch das du die NPD net aufführst????? das kotzt mich sowas von dermaßen an das diese drecks Nazis einfach tot geschwiegen werden , jeder abgef****te Politker in diesem Kack Staat schweigt diese Partei tot  und alles was dazu gehört. Diese idioten habens net mal hinbekommen die Partei zu verbieten , weil seh ja sich "versprochen" haben das der eingeschleusste eigentl. SPD oder sonst was war. der Udo Voight hat sich ins Fäustchen gelacht und die NPD kriegt immer mehr Wählerstimmen , diese Idioten von Politiker seis CDU oder SPD oder sonst wer lernen NICHT !!!! aus der Vergangenheit im Gegenteil , die hoffen das die Menschen doch die net wählen! BULLSHIT!!!!!!
die Dummen sterben nie! je weiter der Staat sich verschuldet und je mehr Skandale und Affären kommen desto mehr leute wählen Rechte Partein.

Für mich ist der ganze Staat rechts , woher kommt sonst :" RECHTS vor LINKS ", RECHTStaat , RECHT, RECHTSanwalt, RECHTsprechung, RECHTS fahren und links zum überholen ...." 


ne mal spaß beiseite, aber ernst mein ich das der staat wirklich Nazihaft ist , zudem müssen die Politiker mal was dagegen tun das Außländer hier tun und lassen können was sie wollen , wenn ich schon höre "der X hat über 50 - 100  Straftaten begannen" , das kotzt mich an , klar sind die Außländer net alle so behindert wie die meisten , aber der großteil macht es aus , es gibt auch Deutsche Assis . 

Jedoch sind die Strafen in diesem Land VIEL ZU GERING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , bei 50 Straftaten wird denen immer noch auf die Finger geklopft nach Motto:" Böser Böser Junge du!".

Direkt ZACK! nach mehrmaligen auffallen in den Bau mit dem Assozialen Abschaum!!!!!.

Hoffentlich verliert die SPD! verkackte Ulla Schmidt , würd der mal gerne ins Gesicht Spucken! , verballert Sprit bis zum geht net mehr wohlmöglich noch auf Steuerzahler kosten . Sauber an diejenigen die das Auto geklaut hatten , saubere arbeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (7. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> FDP
> PIRATEN
> GRÜNE
> DIE LINKE
> ...



Ob die Punktverteilung genau so war, weiss ich gerade nicht, aber die reihenfolge wars auch bei mir.

Nichtmal ganz schlecht, wobei ich Die Linken weiter unten ansiedeln würde. Den Verein mag ich nämlich überhaupt nicht. Liegen auf meiner persönlichen Skala auf gleicher Höhe mit der npd GANZ unten.-


----------



## pnxdome (7. September 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Diese idioten habens net mal hinbekommen die Partei zu verbieten



Sei froh drum.
Sonst wären nämlich so ziemlich alle "Parteimitglieder" untergetaucht. Und dann könnte das RAF ähnliche Auswirkungen haben.


Lieber nicht verbieten, die 5% Klausel erreichen die eh nie, solange jeder vernünftige Deutsche wählen geht.


----------



## Kurta (7. September 2009)

pnxdome schrieb:


> Sei froh drum.
> Sonst wären nämlich so ziemlich alle "Parteimitglieder" untergetaucht. Und dann könnte das RAF ähnliche Auswirkungen haben.
> 
> 
> Lieber nicht verbieten, die 5% Klausel erreichen die eh nie, solange jeder vernünftige Deutsche wählen geht.





scheiße das die die 5 % Klausel schon längst geknackt haben??? bist irgendwie die letzten 10 Jahre im Keller oder so eingeschlossen gewesen?????. Wenn seh die verbieten was sollen die machen?????? RAF ähnlich pff hast dir die Köpfe von der NPD mal angeschaut , die haben gar net die Eier sowas abzuziehen wie die RAF. 

Außerdem würden die dann im Untergrund agieren  , könnten aber Polit. gesehn net mehr viel erreichen ausser mehr Nazi backen anzuhäufen , aber was wollen die machen????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (7. September 2009)

dennoch ists nahezu unmöglich eine verbotene Organisation zu kontrollieren. Solang die eine offizielle Vereinigung - bzw Partei - sind hat man noch eine gewisse Kontrolle. 
Und im Bundestag haben die nie 5% erreicht. Einzig und allein in zwei Ost Bundesländern sind die aktuell - knapp - im Landtag vertreten. 

Stärker waren die nur 66-68 und auch da hats nicht für den Bundestag gereicht.


----------



## Kurta (7. September 2009)

Agyros schrieb:


> dennoch ists nahezu unmöglich eine verbotene Organisation zu kontrollieren. Solang die eine offizielle Vereinigung - bzw Partei - sind hat man noch eine gewisse Kontrolle.
> Und im Bundestag haben die nie 5% erreicht. Einzig und allein in zwei Ost Bundesländern sind die aktuell - knapp - im Landtag vertreten.
> 
> Stärker waren die nur 66-68 und auch da hats nicht für den Bundestag gereicht.




hm mag stimmen , ich rede aber vom allg. da haben seh net nur in 2 ost ländern es in den Landtag geschafft.

Was will den die NPD mehr machen wenn seh verboten ist??? da kann seh weniger schaden anrichten als wenn sie offiziel zugelassen ist und jeder verdammte Nazi seine stimme für diese Partei abgibt?!?!?!.

zu deiner "gewissen Kontrolle" hast dir mal die NPD Plakatte angesehn , geh ma au diesen Youtube Link und guck dir bzw. euch die das hier lesen an :


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlAk_S7V94M...re=channel_page       Disskusion mit Udo Voight ( Partei Chef der NPD ) und einem ehemal. oder noch im Amt sitzenden SPD Abgeordneten.

in part 2 o. 3 wird ein Lied von Lanza abgespielt wozu sich Udo Voight äussert.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b-nPGzi9CQ     hier ne werbung aus Niedersachsen .... 


was können dich denn noch anrichten wenn eh net endlich verboten werden ???? Offiziel dürfen die dann sowas net mehr Senden bzw. kann auch die keiner mehr wählen???


Wo kontrolliert denn der Staat die NPD??????????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja aber das liegt eher daran, das die Jungen vor allem ne Politik wollen, die nur auf sie zugeschnitten ist. Neuartige Parteien wie z.b. die Piraten kommen da entgegen.
> 
> Aber die Landespolitik muss gut für jeden sein, nicht nur für die Jungen. Die Jungen sagen natürlich "Was interessieren mich die alten?" und das zeugt noch von einer falschen Einstellung die erst mit genügend Reife verschwindet.


nicht ganz. im neuen spiegel ist eins chicker artikel wie sehr die politik doch tatsächlich auf die alten zugeschustert wird. immerhin ist statistisch gesehen jeder dritte wähler über 60(fakt!). seit 2003 wird and en renten ständig rumgedocktert zum positiven für die rentner und ganz entgegen dem gedachten plan. nun hat die große koalition auch noch im sommer durcgeboxt das die renten "sicher" sind. das heißt das selbst wenn das BIP sinkt die renten davor nicht betroffen sind und die renten nicht mehr nach unten geschraubert werden dürfen. <--- das geht nur auf kosten der jugend die aber getrost weiter vernachlässigt wird


----------



## Cørradø (7. September 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlAk_S7V94M...re=channel_page Disskusion mit Udo Voight ( Partei Chef der NPD ) und einem ehemal. oder noch im Amt sitzenden SPD Abgeordneten.


WTF?
Besonders gut find ich die Argumentation von Prof. Klotz (bei 1:11) wo er "booock boooock booock" sagt OMG ROOOOFL!!!!111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den werd ich bei Zeiten mal zitieren! Danke für den link.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geil die Unwissenheit oder besser INKOMPETENZ, die Voigt durch Floskeln zu überspielen versucht. GÖTTLICH!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guter Journalismus, gute Argumente seitens Klotz, absoluter Fail (einer jagt den andern) von Voigt.
Teil 2 sehr zu empfehlen der Teil mit der CD auf der ein Landser (!!) Lied noch ausdrücklich die Verfassungsfeindlichkeit sogar noch zur Sprache bringt.

Teil 4 absolut sehenswert!


----------



## Nebelvater (7. September 2009)

Garkeine, weil ich Österreicher bin *hust*


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> jetz sag mal was dagegenspricht?


Nur weil sie gegen die Zensur im Netz sind und den Datenschutz bla ist das echt lange noch kein Grund sie zu wählen. Ich stell mir vor wenn so eine Partei gewinnen würde...


----------



## Agyros (7. September 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> hm mag stimmen , ich rede aber vom allg. da haben seh net nur in 2 ost ländern es in den Landtag geschafft.



Wo haben die denn mehr erreicht ? 



Kurta schrieb:


> Was will den die NPD mehr machen wenn seh verboten ist??? da kann seh weniger schaden anrichten als wenn sie offiziel zugelassen ist und jeder verdammte Nazi seine stimme für diese Partei abgibt?!?!?!.



Das Problem ist, das sie aus dem "Untergrund" sehr viel mehr Schaden anrichten - propaganda funktioniert auch wunderbar ohne Parteibuch.
Irgendwann kommen sie unter anderem Namen und stärker denn je zurück. Auch die das Bündnis der nsdap war verboten - was nach ihrer Rückkehr 1930 passierte ist allen bekannt.



Kurta schrieb:


> zu deiner "gewissen Kontrolle" hast dir mal die NPD Plakatte angesehn , geh ma au diesen Youtube Link und guck dir bzw. euch die das hier lesen an :
> Wo kontrolliert denn der Staat die NPD???????????
> 
> 
> ...



Glaub mir, sie werden kontrolliert. Diese Dinge nicht senden/zeigen zu dürfen wäre Zensur - auch das will keiner.

Solang dort keine anderen strafrechtlich relevanten Dinge auftauchen kann man sowas nicht verhindern.
Wenn die Partei verboten ist, setzt sich der Voigt eben "parteilos" dahin.

Was Plakate angeht, gerade aktuell wurden Plakate entfernt ("Stopp die Polen Invasion" oder so ähnlich). Desweiteren steht die NPD bundesweit(?) unter Aufsicht des Verfassungsschutzes. 

Nicht das hier wer was falsch versteht, wenn ich mich rechts oder links einordnen würde, dann eher links. Dennoch bin ich ein absoluter Gegner des "Verbotshammers", und extreme Organisationen passen mir grundsätzlich nicht - weder am linken Rand noch am rechten.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nur weil sie gegen die Zensur im Netz sind und den Datenschutz bla ist das echt lange noch kein Grund sie zu wählen. Ich stell mir vor wenn so eine Partei gewinnen würde...


Uhrheberrecht, Datenschutz und Bürgerrechte sind die gebiete auf die sich die Piratenpartei bis jetzt begrenzt. Mit meiner Stimme für die PP unterstütze ich gerne diese Themen und überlass dem Demokratischen prozess die weitere Arbeit und lass der PP Partner an die Hand geben die beim rest genauso kompetent sind wie die PP in ihren Bereichen.
Um es mal in auf Pferdewettenjargon zu sagen: Ich wette nicht auf Sieg sondern auf Platz!

p.s. lustig das jemand den IE in Papirkorb schmeißt , ich denke mal aus altbekannten Datenkrakegründen, aber Datenschutz egal ist.
      Für den gläsernen Staat und nicht den gläsernen Bürger!


----------



## Agyros (7. September 2009)

Kaum jemand hat sich wirklich mit den Themen der Piratenpartei auseinandergesetzt wenn ich das immer so lese. Leute denen geht es nicht nur um "nicht Zensur" oder "freies kopieren", das hat irgendwer mal falsch aufgeschnappt und verbreitet. Mit Reform des Urheberrechts, Datenschutz, Informationsfreiheit usw. ist was völlig anderes gemeint als gern von anderen Parteien und Medien verbreitet wird. Die Piraten haben in den Themen, auf die sie sich spezialisiert haben durchaus sehr brauchbare Punkte.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. September 2009)

den im anhang von mir wähle ich ^^ 


ne spass bei seite die piraten werden mein ziel (wähle die)


----------



## Potpotom (8. September 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> komisch das du die NPD net aufführst????? das kotzt mich sowas von dermaßen an das diese drecks Nazis einfach tot geschwiegen werden , jeder abgef****te Politker in diesem Kack Staat schweigt diese Partei tot und alles was dazu gehört.


lol?

Bei dem Wahl-o-Mat wählt man zu Beginn bis zu 8 Parteien - warum sollte man die NPD auswählen, wenn man von Beginn an ausschliesst sie zu wählen?


----------



## Kurta (8. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> lol?
> 
> Bei dem Wahl-o-Mat wählt man zu Beginn bis zu 8 Parteien - warum sollte man die NPD auswählen, wenn man von Beginn an ausschliesst sie zu wählen?




ich rede von DIESER umfrage??? aktives und passives lesen ,


zu dem poster der meinte die NSDAP sei bis 1930 verboten worden , scheiße das die 1928 bei den Reichtagswahlen sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit bekam und 1925 von Adolf Hitler neu gegründet worden war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (8. September 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> ich rede von DIESER umfrage??? aktives und passives lesen ,
> 
> 
> zu dem poster der meinte die NSDAP sei bis 1930 verboten worden , scheiße das die 1928 bei den Reichtagswahlen sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit bekam und 1925 von Adolf Hitler neu gegründet worden war.
> ...



war wohl nen bisschen zu blöde ausgedrückt von mir. Die Partei war nicht bis 1930 verboten, sondern wie Du richtig sagst bis zur neugründung 1925. 

Mit "Rückkehr 1930" war eigentlich das Jahr gemeint in dem sie dann tatsächlich Erfolge erzielten.


----------



## Phash (8. September 2009)

klarmachen zum ändern!


----------



## Stancer (8. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> lol?
> 
> Bei dem Wahl-o-Mat wählt man zu Beginn bis zu 8 Parteien - warum sollte man die NPD auswählen, wenn man von Beginn an ausschliesst sie zu wählen?



Ganz einfach : Ich hab sie mit reingenommen als Bestätigung, das die andere Ideale und Ziele verfolgen als ich. Wenn ich eine hohe Übereinstimmung mit denen erreicht hätte, hätte ich mir ernsthaft sorgen gemacht.


----------



## Ayoxx (9. September 2009)

Republikaner!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (10. September 2009)

Was ist mit der RRP?
Rentner und Rentnerinnen haben ja schließlich die meiste Erfahrung. Oder wer hat unser Land nach dem 2. WK wieder aufgebaut?
Und wer war für das Wirtschaftswunder zuständig? Die heutigen Rentner!
Ich würde die RRP wählen.. aber noch keine 18.


----------



## Cørradø (10. September 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Ich würde die RRP wählen..


Ich finds ja toll, dass du die Wirtschaftswunder-Generation so schätzt und ihre Leistungen mit der Wahl einer Rentner-Partei honorieren möchtest.
btw dürfte diese Generation inzwischen demographisch nicht mehr ganz so stark vertreten sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal angenommen du würdest das ernst meinen, was tätest dir davon darüber hinaus versprechen? Rein interessehalber.
Mehr Parkbänke? Mehr Musikandenstadl in den öffentlich rechtlichen?


----------



## Hubautz (10. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Aber mal angenommeen du würdest das ernst meinen, was tätest dir davon darüber hinaus versprechen?
> Mehr Parkbänke? Mehr Musikandenstadl in den öffentlich rechtlichen?



Naja vielleicht einfach - mehr Rente?
 Nicht bis 67 arbeiten müssen? 
Bessere soziale und medizinische Versorgung für Senioren? 
Da gibt es schon ein paar interessante Punkte.


----------



## Anduris (10. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Ich finds ja toll, dass du die Wirtschaftswunder-Generation so schätzt und ihre Leistungen mit der Wahl einer Rentner-Partei honorieren möchtest.
> btw dürfte diese Generation inzwischen demographisch nicht mehr ganz so stark vertreten sein...
> 
> 
> ...


Was ich mir verspreche? Erfahrene Politiker, die Ahnung haben, wie man das Land richtig regiert.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. September 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Was ich mir verspreche? Erfahrene Politiker, die Ahnung haben, wie man das Land richtig führt.



Ich nehm mir mal das Recht heraus etwas zu übertreiben, damit du siehst worauf ich hinaus will:

"Hm... wenn man bei der Bundeswehr Reservisten einzieht, sollten die eigentlich Oberbefehlshaber sein! Immerhin waren sie ja 1980 dabei!"

Was spricht dagegen? Ganz einfach! Die Zeit ändert sich und was früher gut war muß es heute nicht immernoch sein!

Nächster Punkt:

Sie haben Erfahrung? Ist es nicht so das wir nach dem Wiederaufbau viel zu tun hatten weil es kaputt war? Wo wurde gespart? An die Zukunft gedacht und dementsprechend Rücklagen gebildet? Oder findest du, dass der Generationenvertrag eine gute Lösung war?

Also haben wir zwei Sorten von Rentnern: 

1. Die, die Politik gemacht haben und sich gesagt haben "was kümmern mich die Sorgen von morgen?"

2. Die, die nur gearbeitet haben und eben nicht politisch tätig waren.


Des weiteren verschieben sich die Interessen mit dem Alter! Bist du jung willst du spielen, wirst du älter gehst du in die Disco, nebenher gehst du noch arbeiten, dann gründest du eine Familie, später bist du in Rente und willst deinen Lebensabend genießen.

Corrado will darauf hinaus, "nur" ältere Menschen würden es auch anders sehen. Sie würden wohl sagen "früher haben wir das auch nicht gebraucht!" Man siehe nur wie die "Killerspiele" durch die Presse ging. Und wer hats überwiegend geglaubt?

Versteh mich nicht falsch! Viele ältere Leute haben viel "Lebenserfahrung" aber eine Gesunde Partei braucht eine gesunde Mischung was das Alter angeht!


----------



## Cørradø (10. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht einfach - mehr Rente?
> Nicht bis 67 arbeiten müssen?
> Bessere soziale und medizinische Versorgung für Senioren?
> Da gibt es schon ein paar interessante Punkte.


Mehr Rente durch früheren Eintritt ins Rentenalter?
Die bessere Versorgung sollte unser aller Anliegen sein, nicht nur wegen eines Generationenvertrages...



Anduris schrieb:


> Was ich mir verspreche? Erfahrene Politiker, die Ahnung haben, wie man das Land richtig regiert.


Ich wage es fast nicht das zu kommentieren, aber: wer schwebt dir da denn so vor? ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (10. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Ich wage es fast nicht das zu kommentieren, aber: wer schwebt dir da denn so vor? ^^



Bitte frag nicht! Sonst liegts wieder VOR der Republik! oO


----------



## Cørradø (10. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Bitte frag nicht! Sonst liegts wieder VOR der Republik! oO


Is doch voll öde/emotionslos/lahmarschig, wenns nicht "darum" geht, ODA? ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, ohne Schmarrn, mich interessiert wirklich, was hinter der Aussage steckt!


----------



## Scrätcher (10. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Is doch voll öde, wenns nicht "darum" geht, ODA? ^^
> 
> Nein, ohne Schmarrn, mich interessiert wirklich, was hinter der Aussage steckt!



Ich denke diesmal ist es nicht so! Sonst würd er nicht die rüstige Rentner Partei nennen sondern die andere da, die "du weißt schon wer"-Partei.

Wahrscheinlich glaubt er das die Politik vor Jahren besser war weil man immer nur hört Deutschland war im Aufschwung, dass aber auch genug Aufbau durch den Krieg vorhanden war, sämtliche Rücklagen für die nächsten Jahre unterlassen wurden sowie eine Politik des "Wir haben Geld wir geben es auch aus!" betrieben wurde, das verblasst immer so gerne und man hört sich nur all zu gern die schönen Zeiten von früher an.


----------



## Stancer (10. September 2009)

Apropo Piratenpartei ? Ich finde es ja etwas skuril, das ein Politiker, der in Verdacht steht sich für Kinderpornografie zu interessieren (laut eigenen Aussagen aus Recherchezwecken) nun Zuflucht bei der PP sucht.

Man kann sowas ja von zweierlei Seiten sehen. Ist er zur PP, da die sich so für Datenschutz stark machen und gegen jegliches durchsuchen von Rechnern sind und man bei dem Politiker ja Kinderpornos gefunden hat, damit ihm sowas nicht nochmal passiert ?
Oder wirklich so wie der Politiker es schildert, also das er die Pornos nur zu Recherche auf der Platte hatte, da er ja die Kinderpornosperre auch stark kritisiert hat ?

Ich finde jedenfalls für mich wirft das eher ein negatives Licht auf die PP. Bisher stand ich der PP neutral gegenüber, nun eher negativ. Sie gehen ein großes Risiko ein, das sie einen solchen Politiker in ihre Reihen lassen. Sollte sich nämlich heraus stellen, das ein Mitglied der PP wirklich auf Kinderpornos steht hat die PP ein ernstes Problem !


----------



## Hubautz (10. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Mehr Rente durch früheren Eintritt ins Rentenalter?



Nein aber keine Rentenkürzung obwohl man jahrzehntelang gezahlt hat.
Ich habe um ehrlich zu sein, nicht die leiseste Ahnung von den Zielen der RRP. Aber Rentner auf Musikantenstadl und Parkbänke zu reduzieren finde ich schon etwas gewagt.
„Unser“ Wirtschaftswunder ist nebenbei bemerkt in erster Linie den Amerikanern und ihrer finanziellen Hilfe zu verdanken, das nur am Rande.
Für die meisten hier ist das  Thema Rente weit weg. Wenn ich mir das für mich persönlich jedoch mal durchrechne, was ich in 30 oder 35 Jahren bekomme im Gegensatz zu dem, was ich jetzt einzahle (bzw. was ich bekommen würde, wenn ich jetzt 65 wäre), ist das ziemlich erschreckend.


----------



## Valinar (10. September 2009)

@Stancer
Tauss ist auch der Grund warum ich für die PP keine sympathie hege.
Ich finde es bedenklich und auch einfach nur dumm jemanden in eine Partei aufzunehmen gegen den Verdacht wegen Besitzes und Verbreitung von Kinderpornos ermittelt wird.
Man hätte wenigstens warten sollen bis die ermittlungen abgeschlossen sind.


----------



## Stancer (10. September 2009)

Genau das wollte ich damit sagen. Die PP begibt sich damit aufs Glatteis.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. September 2009)

ja das mit tauss hat mich auch wieder ins wanken gebracht :/ man man man ich weiß echt nich was ich wählen soll wenn das jetzt nix wird dann hab ich echt keine partei dann kann ich mir die wählerei sparen


----------



## Bloodletting (10. September 2009)

Die PP stützt sich auf die Unschuldsvermutung.
Da ist nichts verwerfliches dran.
Sollte Tauss verurteilt werden, wird er aus der Partei ausgeschlossen, das hat die PP auch offiziel gesagt.

Wer sich wegen einem Menschen von einer ganzen Partei "verarscht" fühlt ... erm ... ja. Dann geht keiner mehr wählen.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Nein aber keine Rentenkürzung obwohl man jahrzehntelang gezahlt hat.
> Ich habe um ehrlich zu sein, nicht die leiseste Ahnung von den Zielen der RRP. Aber Rentner auf Musikantenstadl und Parkbänke zu reduzieren finde ich schon etwas gewagt.
> „Unser“ Wirtschaftswunder ist nebenbei bemerkt in erster Linie den Amerikanern und ihrer finanziellen Hilfe zu verdanken, das nur am Rande.
> Für die meisten hier ist das  Thema Rente weit weg. Wenn ich mir das für mich persönlich jedoch mal durchrechne, was ich in 30 oder 35 Jahren bekomme im Gegensatz zu dem, was ich jetzt einzahle (bzw. was ich bekommen würde, wenn ich jetzt 65 wäre), ist das ziemlich erschreckend.


den rentnern geht es momentan besser als jemals zuvor. immerhin haben sie jetzt sogar gesetzliche verankerte rentengarantie und das sie nicht gesenkt werden darf und das obwohl immer weniger einzahlen. mit einem alternden statt müssten die rentenbezüge eigentlich geringer werden damit es ausgeglichen bleibt, statt dessen wird sogar noch mehr versprochen. unsere genaration darf sich dann auf almosen freuen wenn wir mal sow eit sind weil man im hier und jetzt unbedingt den rentnern honig ums maul schmieren musste.
der jüngste abgeordnete(zur zeit 27) hat es mal gewagt zu sagen das die jetztige rentenpolitik sich an der jungen generation rechen wird. seit dem wird er auf jeder kundgebeung von den rentnern ausgebooht und bekomtm ca. 20 hass briefe(manchmal sogar mails) (quelle: spiegel)


----------



## Hubautz (10. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> den rentnern geht es momentan besser als jemals zuvor. immerhin haben sie jetzt sogar gesetzliche verankerte rentengarantie und das sie nicht gesenkt werden darf und das obwohl immer weniger einzahlen. mit einem alternden statt müssten die rentenbezüge eigentlich geringer werden damit es ausgeglichen bleibt, statt dessen wird sogar noch mehr versprochen. unsere genaration darf sich dann auf almosen freuen wenn wir mal sow eit sind weil man im hier und jetzt unbedingt den rentnern honig ums maul schmieren musste.
> der jüngste abgeordnete(zur zeit 27) hat es mal gewagt zu sagen das die jetztige rentenpolitik sich an der jungen generation rechen wird. seit dem wird er auf jeder kundgebeung von den rentnern ausgebooht und bekomtm ca. 20 hass briefe(manchmal sogar mails) (quelle: spiegel)



Was heißt denn hier Rentengarantie? Wenn ich da einzahle, habe ich ja wohl auch Anspruch auf eine Auszahlung.
Ich bekomme jeden Monat etwa 500 Euro Rentenbeitrag vom Gehalt abgezogen. Wenn man mir die lassen würde, würde ich schon selber für das Alter vorsorgen. 
Ich weiß auch was ich mal bekommen werde. Und glaub mir, das ist wirklich lächerlich.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Was heißt denn hier Rentengarantie? Wenn ich da einzahle, habe ich ja wohl auch Anspruch auf eine Auszahlung.
> Ich bekomme jeden Monat etwa 500 Euro Rentenbeitrag vom Gehalt abgezogen. Wenn man mir die lassen würde, würde ich schon selber für das Alter vorsorgen.
> Ich weiß auch was ich mal bekommen werde. Und glaub mir, das ist wirklich lächerlich.


mit rentengarantie ist gemeint, das selbst wenn es immer weniger renteneinzahler gibt(aufgrund einer überalterung der gesellschaft) oder das BIP und damit der abgabensatz sinkt, das Rentenniveau davon nicht betroffen ist. man stelle sich vor das warum auch immer nur noch die hälfte der rentenabgaben in die kasse kommen kann, selbst dann werden die rentenbezüge nicht gesenkt. das das mal richtig auf kosten der jüngeren geht ist doch vollkommen klar. wozu brauch man schließlich geld für schulen etc wenn einem doch die rentner mit all ihrer weißheit alles beibringen können....sofern sie zeit finden zwischen dem leute aus dem fenster beobachten und dem frühstück/mittagessen/abendbrot


----------



## Hubautz (11. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das das mal richtig auf kosten der jüngeren geht ist doch vollkommen klar. wozu brauch man schließlich geld für schulen etc wenn einem doch die rentner mit all ihrer weißheit alles beibringen können....sofern sie zeit finden zwischen dem leute aus dem fenster beobachten und dem frühstück/mittagessen/abendbrot



Du verstehst nicht was ich meine. Das Geld, das ich mal als Rente bekomme habe ich selbst eingezahlt. Und nicht irgendeine andere Generation.  So sollte es zumindest theoretisch sein.
Wenn ich 40 Jahre lang jeden Monat 500 Euro einzahle komme ich auf 240.000 Euro. Und dieses Geld sollte mir dann als Rente in monatlichen „Raten“ zurückgezahlt werden. Das reicht eine Weile.
Wenn ich eine private Rentenversicherung abschließe klappt das ja auch. Ich „leihe“ der Versicherung Geld, damit kann sie irgendwelche Geschäfte machen und nach Ablauf einer bestimmten Frist will ich das Geld wieder haben. Ganz simple Sache.
Wenn ich mit 68 sterbe, hat der Versicherer (in dem Fall der Staat) Glück, wenn ich hundert werde, hat er Pech. Das ist der Deal. Ganz einfach.
Da muss keine andere Generation für mich sorgen, das ist *meine Kohle die ich bezahlt habe.*
Mir ist klar, dass das so nicht läuft, aber so sollte es laufen.
Ihr redet immer davon, dass die jungen für die alten sorgen müssen. Wenn die Rentenbeiträge der Arbeitnehmer getrennt in einem Topf aufbewahrt werden würden und das Geld nicht benutzt werden würde um andere finanzielle Löcher zu stopfen, dann gäbe es dieses Problem nicht.

Am besten wäre es wohl, wenn Rentner, die Abwrackprämien für ihre Autos genutzt  haben gleich beim Verschrotten der Kiste darin sitzen geblieben wären. oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (11. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht was ich meine. Das Geld, das ich mal als Rente bekomme habe ich selbst eingezahlt. Und nicht irgendeine andere Generation. So sollte es zumindest theoretisch sein.


Nicht wirklich. Das Geld, dass du jetzt einzahlst, ist quasi für die Rentenberechtigten JETZT.
Mir ist klar, dass du das weisst.
Das Geld, was du nachher rausbekommen sollst muss dann erst noch von den zukünftigen Generationen eingezahlt werden.
Nicht nur deshalb sollte es keinem egal sein, was mit dem Bildungsstandort passiert und dass die Jugend provokativ gesagt vorm PC verfettet und verblödet oder sich auf Flatratepartys schon vorm Beitragszahleralter zum Pflege-/Sozialfall säuft...



> Wenn ich 40 Jahre lang jeden Monat 500 Euro einzahle komme ich auf 240.000 Euro. Und dieses Geld sollte mir dann als Rente in monatlichen „Raten" zurückgezahlt werden. Das reicht eine Weile.


Das Geld unterliegt ja einem Wertverfall, den willst du ja auch ausgeglichen bekommen. Und was zahlst denn ein und was bekommst du nachher theoretisch raus? Was wars... 20% ein? 40 Jahre lang (toi toi toi) und wieviel wieder raus? Reicht für 20 Jahre 1000EUR im Monat und keinen Cent weiter. Wie hoch ist deine durschnittliche Lebenserwartung als Mann?

Ein nicht zu verachtender Teil des Bundeshaushaltes geht für die Bezuschussung der Rentenbeiträge drauf, drum dürfte es ein Trugschluss sein, dass die Rentenbeitragszahlungen zur Stopfung irgendwelcher Löcher dienen sollen! Der gemeine Steuerzahler blecht schon HEUTE für die Rente mit.



> Wenn ich eine private Rentenversicherung abschließe klappt das ja auch. [...] Ganz simple Sache.


Was es zu beweisen gilt.



> Mir ist klar, dass das so nicht läuft, aber so sollte es laufen.


Dan hätten die Leute nach der Rentenreform irgendwann in den 50ern erstmal keine Rente bekommen erst die, welche ihr hart verdientes Geld einbezahlt haben... 
Und nach der Wende? Jeder ach so produktive Fabrikaufseher der ex-DDR bekommt ne West-Ingenieurs-Rente und jeder NVA-Soldat oder sonstwas, dessen Aufgabe es war den Klassenfeind (=westdeutscher-rentenbeitragszahler) zu bekämpfen, bekommt seine RENTE auch wenn er nie nen Pfennig auch nur "ins System" dafür einbezahlt hat.
Aber lassen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf...



> Ihr redet immer davon, dass die jungen für die alten sorgen müssen. Wenn die Rentenbeiträge der Arbeitnehmer getrennt in einem Topf aufbewahrt werden würden und das Geld nicht benutzt werden würde um andere finanzielle Löcher zu stopfen, dann gäbe es dieses Problem nicht.


Wie gesagt, das dürfte ein Irrtum sein.
Zumal die demographische Entwicklung ja selbst gegen das utopische Modell arbeitet.

Ich kann deine Argumentation schon nachvollziehen. Aber gerade aus dem Aspekt, dass viele jüngere das hier lesen und dann unkritisch so als Tenor im Hinterkopf behalten, obsowohls nicht der realität enstpricht, das fände ich nicht so prall.

Schade, da stimm ich zu, dass wichtige Themen im Wahlkampf aussen vor bleiben (Rente und Bildung z.B.). Wenn sie jetzt nicht auf den Tisch kommen, wann dann?


----------



## 11Raiden (11. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> full quote



Ich stimme Dir zu.
Mir war schon als Kind bewußt, dass die Rente ein Schneeballsystem ist, und die Rente über kurz oder lang nicht mehr greift.

Kein Politiker der Nachkriegszeit hat sich dem Thema angenommen.
Wenn mir als Kind das 1980+ bewußt, war dann haben die hellen Köpfe das sicherlich auch in Ihrem Bewußtsein gehabt.

Durch die Entwicklung der Technik und den damit verbundenen Abbau von Arbeitsplätzen, sowie der Wiedervereinigung, die ich als ein bedeutendes Ereignis der Geschichte empfinde, aber leider waren dann aufeinmal noch ein Schwung Renter aus dem Topf zu bedienen, sowie der Entstehung der EU und der damit einhergehenden Entwertung des Geldes sind die Mechanismen des Rentensystems ins Wanken gekommen.

Das System ist nicht mehr tragbar und eine Zusatzversicherung und/oder Eigenheim schafft auch nur bedingt Abhilfe.

Das ist uns sicher allen bewußt, doch anstatt auf das Problem zu schauen, das wir schon längst kennen, sollten wir uns aufmachen nach Lösungen zu suchen.

Einstein hat auch nicht das Problem gesehen, sondern die Lösung gesucht.
Ein wahrer erleuchteter Mensch schaut nicht auf das Problem, sondern sein Geist ist auf die Lösung fokussiert und er beschäftigt sich mit nix anderem mehr.
So sind wahre geniale Gedankenideen un Geistesblitze möglich.

Wie sagte einst J.F. Kennedy:
"Fragt nicht was Euer Land für Euch tun könnt, sondern Ihr für Euer Land tun könnt!"

Fazit:
Mein momentaner Lösungsansatz lautet sich einen Beruf zu suchen, der den Titel Berufung verdient und den man mit Herz und Leidenschaft bis ins hohe Alter ausüben möchte.
Wenn man seine Arbeit liebt und ein gefälliges Leben führt, so wird man nach meinen Erkenntnissen weniger krank und muß sich über Leid weniger Gedanken machen.

Manche Selbstständige arbeiten jetzt schon bis ins hohe Alter und sind kaum bis gar nicht krank, schon allein aus dem Grunde, das sie es sich nicht erlauben können, aber sicher auch, weil sie dankbar und froh sind, selbstständig und aus freihen Stücken, sowie nach Ihrem Gutdünken arbeiten zu können und ihr eigener Herr sind.
Daraus beziehen sie eine Kraft, die es ihnen ermöglicht mehr zu leisten als andere.


----------



## Hubautz (11. September 2009)

Natürlich war meine Aussage etwas provokativ. Aber grundsätzlich ist doch da die Crux bei der ganzen Sache. Das ist doch das gleiche mit der Arbeitslosenversicherung. Wenn ich 25 Jahre da eingezahlt habe, und dann dauerhaft arbeitslos werde, kriege ich nach ein paar Jahren nur noch Hartz IV. Das ist ganz simpel gesprochen ungerecht.
Was den Wertverfall des Geldes angeht. Ich würde die Kohle ja nicht in den Sparstrumpf stecken und nach 20 Jahren wieder rausholen. Da gibt es (auch seriöse und sichere) Methoden, zumindest der Inflation entgegen zu wirken.
Mein Vorschlag wäre, die Leute selbst für ihr Alter vorsorgen zu lassen. Viele würden sich wahrscheinlich eine Wohnung oder ein Haus kaufen und hätten dann erheblich weniger Kosten im Alter.
Meinetwegen eine Grundrente in Höhe des Hartz IV Satzes für alle und im vorhergehenden Berufsleben ein Minimum an Abgaben für alle in gleicher Höhe. 
Dann könnte jeder entsprechend seines Verdienstes eigene Vorsorge treffen.
Das würde lediglich daran scheitern, dass die meisten zu doof wären, das zu tun.
(Das ist jetzt nur eine Idee, ein Ansatz, der sicher verbessert werden kann).
Wir haben ein demographisches Problem, das ist mir klar. Aber wir können es nicht lösen. Das ist wie mit der Arbeitslosigkeit. Vollbeschäftigung ist in unserer gesellschaftlichen und wirtschaftlichen Situation schlicht und ergreifend nicht möglich.
Wie auch immer, ich kann hier weder das Renten- noch das Arbeitslosenproblem lösen.
Ich finde nur diese ganzen „Musikantenstadl“ und „zwischen den Mahlzeiten aus dem Fenster schauen“ Klischees etwas daneben.
Ihr wundert euch über Vorurteile gegenüber jüngeren á la „Zocken den ganzen Tag“  und „können außer „Alda dei Mudda“ nichts mehr an gesprochener Sprache hervorbringen“, dabei seid ihr teilweise um keinen Deut besser. 

Um es mal ganz provokativ und klischeehaft auszudrücken: ich zahle mit meinen Steuern eure Lehrer, also seid so gut und geht da hin und lernt was anständiges, damit ihr nachher meine Rente bezahlen könnt.
(Ok das war jetzt Stammtischniveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## 11Raiden (11. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> fullquote


Täusche Dich nicht.

Die Maßnahmen, die man bekommt, werden nochmehr auf das lebensnotwendigste zusammengeschrumpft, soweit überhaupt noch möglich.
Dann kann es in der fernen Zukunft wohl eher Wohnmarken und Essensmarken geben und wenn man Glück hat, dann bekommt man für eine vermittelte Arbeit noch etwas Taschengeld.

Das System ist nicht von heute auf morgen zu ändern, weil man Gegenwart und Zukunft miteinander verknüpft hat und diesen Knoten nicht so ohne weiteres lösen kann.

Jeder Mensch, der sich um die Probleme von uns allen Gedanken macht und über den Tellerrand hinauszuschauen versucht, ist es wert.

Es muß Menschen geben die sich damit beschäftigen.
Die meisten bleiben bei dem  Problem stecken und fokussieren sich darauf.
Einige wenige Menschen schaffen es darüber hinauszugehen und eine Lösung wahrhaftig zu suchen und an nichts anderes mehr zu denken.

Die Lösung ist das, man muß nur dafür bereit sein und es aufrichtig und voller Hingabe wollen.

Ich habe im Moment keine bessere Lösung, als sucht Euch einen Job den Ihr liebt und bleibt ihm bis ins hohe Alter treu auf dem Weg zu geben.
Das goldene Zeitalter der Bequemlichkeit wird weichen und uns vor neuen Herausforderungen stellen, damit wir daran wachsen können.

Merke:
Nur wer sich bewegt auf allenen Ebenen bleibt rege und lebendig.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. September 2009)

Ich glaube vielen ist nicht klar worum es hier eigentlich geht.

Jahrzehntelang wurde eine politik im "jetzt" betrieben. Nach dem Motto: "Was kümmern mich die Sorgen von morgen! Ich bin jetzt erstmal auf 4 Jahre gewählt!" In diesen 4 Jahren werden die Politiker von den "Reichen und Mächtigen" umbuhlt wie Popstars! Wenn würdet ihr bevorzugen? Den der euch auch noch kritisiert, den ihr nie kennengelernt habt oder den der euch mal ne Urlaubsreise spendiert, ein neues Auto usw?

Aber damit nicht genug! Steht es schlecht um die Deutsche Wirtschaft? Das ist der falsche Ansatz, es steht schlecht um die WELTWIRTSCHAFT! Nicht nur Deutschland sondern auch Amerika, England und viele viele viele mehr bauen eine Rekordverschuldung auf und werden das auch weiterhin tun!

Also ist das Problem eine Etage weiter höher angesiedelt! Natürlich glauben wir jetzt, wir müssen mehr produzieren, mehr expandieren usw! Schaut euch mal China an! China hat nen echt tollen Wachstum! Stimmt! China wächst wie wild! Aber zu welchem Preis? Schonmal nen Artikel über "Arbeitsbedingungen in China" gelesen? Am besten mit Bildern, ohne ist es nur halb so schockierend!

Also los auf! Laßt uns mehr Wachstum produzieren! Dann arbeiten wir eben 15 Stunden am Tag, kippen das Kündigungsgesetz komplett und jeder Arbeitslose muß eben in ganz Deutschland umziehen für ne Arbeitsstelle! Wir können auch noch im Gesundheitssystem kürzen und ach ja, wo wir schon dabei sind: "Warum prüfen wir bei Schwerkranken eigentlich nicht wie rentabel eine weitere Behandlung eigentlich noch ist?"

Das WILL KEINER HÖREN! Aber ich sags trotzdem! Weil es einfach nervt! 

So, wen wählen wir jetzt? Wir haben viele Parteien die eigentlich nur so weitermachen wie bisher! "Schulden aufnehmen, wirtschaft ankurbeln!" Das geht sicher auch noch ne zeitlang gut aber wie lange?

Die alternative wäre diesmal entgegen zu steuern und mehr "Links" zu wählen um mal wieder ein Zeichen zu setzen im Sinne von "Wirtschaft? Ja! Aber bitte eine Soziale!"

Aber ob es noch hilft? Unsere Bundesregierung hat für den EU-Vertrag von Lissabon gestimmt! Ein Vertrag der tatsächlich noch garnicht endgültig fertig ist, aber hauptsache man hat mal ja gesagt! Gier? Dummheit? Ich denke eine Mischung aus allem! Den letztendlich werden dem deutschen Staat das Recht auf Selbstbestimmung entzogen, die Wirtschaft wird durch diesen Vertrag gestärkt, ja sogar das Patentrecht!

Ein Patent kriegt mehr Rechte wie ein Patient der z.B. durch einen nicht ausgiebig getesteten Impfstoff schwere Schäden davon trägt! (ein Schalk wer da an Schweine denkt!)

Aber kein Problem! Denn auch für Unruhen und Aufstände ist vorgesorgt! In Fällen von inneren Unruhen (ja auch Demonstrationen) darf scharf geschossen werden! Selbst ein Zielschuß wäre "abgesegnet"! 

Also frag ich mich doch einfach: "Können wir es aufhalten? Und WILL es überhaupt jemand aufhalten??"

Um es mal mit den Worten eines Users aus nem anderen Thread zu sagen: "Solange ich meine Schokolade kriege kann es mir doch egal sein!"

Na dann.... guten Appetit....

Kein Grund nicht nochmal ein Fass aufzumachen bevor wir es nicht mehr können: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqJKRRSBUBU

edit: schön wieder von dir zu lesen 11raiden! ;-)


----------



## Hubautz (11. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Täusche Dich nicht.
> 
> Die Maßnahmen, die man bekommt, werden nochmehr auf das lebensnotwendigste zusammengeschrumpft, soweit überhaupt noch möglich.
> Dann kann es in der fernen Zukunft wohl eher Wohnmarken und Essensmarken geben und wenn man Glück hat, dann bekommt man für eine vermittelte Arbeit noch etwas Taschengeld.



Eben. Und deshalb möchte ich mich nicht darauf verlassen müssen, was ich mal bekomme, sondern auf das, was ich mir selber in irgendeiner Form aufgebaut habe.


----------



## Hubautz (11. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dann arbeiten wir eben 15 Stunden am Tag, kippen das Kündigungsgesetz komplett und jeder Arbeitslose muß eben in ganz Deutschland umziehen für ne Arbeitsstelle!



Ich verdiene im Moment ganz ordentlich. Das liegt aber daraan, dass ich 6 Tage die Woche 13 Stunden arbeite und mitten in der Wüste auf einer Baustelle sitze.
Das ist sicher ein Extrembeispiel, aber warum bitte soll ein Arbeitsloser nicht füreinen (guten) Job umziehen?

Du hast sicher nicht ganz unrecht, aber das eine oder andere Detail kann man da schon diskutieren.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Du hast sicher nicht ganz unrecht, aber das eine oder andere Detail kann man da schon diskutieren.



Wenn ich die Wahl habe, dann würd ich gern über ALLES diskutieren weil man eben auch nicht über die deutsche Wirtschaft sprechen kann, ohne dabei die Weltwirtschaft zu betrachten!


----------



## Scrätcher (11. September 2009)

@Hubautz

Stell dir mal die Frage: "Was für ein Monopol besitzt die Arbeitskraft?"

Arbeitskraft hat KEIN Monopol!

Das einzige was Wertbeständig ist in einer wachsenden Gesellschaft sind: geistiges Eigentum (Patente), Rohstoffe und Land!

Und wenn "urplötzlich" eine Finanzkrise auftritt und man eine "neue Währung" einführen würde! Jeder der in Massen die oben genannte Werte besitzt wird praktisch keinen Werteverfall haben!

Gleichzeitig werden die Währungen der Staaten die verschuldet sind ins bodenlose fallen! Woraus beziehst du dein Eigentum? Aus deiner Arbeitskraft, woraus du wiederum deinen Lohn erhälst. Du kannst dir das ganze wie beim Euro vorstellen: "Das Gehalt bleibt gleich es wird nur alles andere teurer!" Also verdienst du nicht weniger, du kannst dir nur weniger leisten!^^

Eigentlich ein Geniestreich.....

Wie gut das unsere Staaten alles privatisieren, dass sie viel verkauft haben um Schulden abzubauen. Oder Amerika seinen Dollar nicht mehr mit Gold gedeckt hat! Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch die Vorgeschlagene "Umweltsteuer", dass jeder Staatsbürger eines jeden Landes die durchschnittliche Umweltbelastung seines Landes in Form einer Steuer aufgebrummt kriegt! Das ist noch besser!^^ Weil wir dann schon Kinder kriegen, die mit Schulden geboren werden, während die Umweltbelastung eigentlich auch durch Firmen entsteht, deren Gewinne uns tatsächlich garnicht zu gute kommen.

Das unser Rentensystem mist ist, war schon lange bekannt. Das einiges schief läuft auch. Und ich persönlich hab es eigentlich auch recht lange verdrängt bis mir vor nicht all zu langer Zeit auffiel: Langsam wirds ernst!!


----------



## 11Raiden (11. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Full quote


Was kann also ein einzelner Mensch tun?
In 1. Linie sich mit Fortbildung in seinen Qualifikationen verbessern.

Ich glaube in ärmeren Ländern sind eine ganze menge Menschen mit entsprechender Ausbildung sehr willig durch Einsatz und Fleiß zu überzeugen.
Vor allem Inder sind in PC-Kenntnissen sehr weit.

Die Arbeitskraft und der Weltmarkt wird enger.
Es gilt jetzt darum sich über die Zukunft Gedanken zu machen und welxhe Möglichkeiten man hat.


----------



## Hubautz (11. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Arbeitskraft hat KEIN Monopol!



ich höre grade wie Karl Marx sich im grabe umdreht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würde mal behaupten, das „Monopol“ der Arbeitskraft liegt im optimalen Fall in der Ausbildung und Erfahrung sowie des Engagements des Einzelnen.
Das Problem Deutschlands und vieler westlicher Staaten ist, dass es keine Jobs mehr für schlecht qualifizierte Arbeitssuchende gibt. Vor 30 Jahren konnte man als un(aus)gebildete Arbeitskraft noch „in die Fabrik“ gehen.
Diese Fabriken stehen jetzt in China oder Mexiko.
Daher (und einhergehend mit der Bildungsmisere) bin ich wie gesagt der Meinung, dass Vollbeschäftigung in Deutschland zurzeit ein utopischer Gedanke ist.   

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass dieses System innerhalb der nächsten 10 bis 20 Jahre kollabieren wird.
Deutschland und die anderen Industrienationen  exportieren immer weniger Güter, wir exportieren ganze Produktionsstätten oder zumindest das Know-How, diese zu errichten. In absehbarer Zeit, werden unsere ganzen Exportschlager woanders auf der Welt billiger hergestellt werden und keiner kauft sie mehr von uns.
Dann sitzen wir mit unserer „Dienstleistungsgesellschaft“ da und versuchen Web Design und medizinische Fußpflege an den Mann zu bringen.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und ich persönlich hab es eigentlich auch recht lange verdrängt bis mir vor nicht all zu langer Zeit auffiel: Langsam wirds ernst!!



Da hast du absolut Recht.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> full quote



Und machen wir uns doch nichts vor! Wers erkannt hat "bringt seine Schäfchen ins trockene!" Anders kann ich die Zeichen der Zeit nicht deuten!

Wer Geld hat, schaut das er sich Besitztümer aneignet die eine Inflation "überleben" und schaut das er entweder selbst genug politischen Einfluss hat oder eben seinen Einfluss auf die Politik ausbaut! Dieses "Wirtschaft, Wirtschaft über alles" bringt nur den Leuten was, die genug haben. Alle Anderen Menschen müssen immer mehr Einschränkungen hinnehmen.

Ach übrigens: Arbeitskräfte kann man überall in großer Anzahl einlernen und fortbilden, Rohstoffe brauchen da schon etwas länger bis sie nachwachsen.


----------



## Raethor (11. September 2009)

Habe nicht alle Seiten gelesen, somit bezieh ich mich auch auf nichts, was bereits geschrieben worden ist.

Ich denke wie folgt:
Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung und andere Dinge, die zum Überwachungsstaat führen, spez. unter Innenminister Schäuble kann ich einfach nicht gut heißen.
CDU/CSU fällt also von vorn herein schonmal weg.

Die SPD hat den aus meiner Sicht kritischen Gesetzen der CDU im 16. Bundestag zugestimmt, was sie für mich ebenso nicht zum Favoriten macht.

Die Linke kommt für mich nicht in Frage, weil sie m.E. zuviele Widersprüche in ihrem eigenem Wahlprogramm, bzw. Parteiprogramm haben. Zudem stimme ich generell auch nicht mit ihrem Vorhaben überein.

Die Grünen haben durchaus Themen, mit denen ich übereinstimme. Da sie allerdings Gegen Gentechnik sind, und das auch die Forschung an solchem beinhaltet, bedrohen sie damit meinen Arbeitsplatz. Sry, No Wai.

Die FDP hat von allen Parteien die meisten Punkte, die mir zusagen. Zugegeben war ich auch eine Zeit lang der Meinung ich würde sie wählen, wenn sie ihre Flagge nicht zu sehr im Wind der Union schwenken würden. 
Wenn ich meine Stimme für die FDP abgebe und eine Schwarz/Gelbe Koalition zustande kommt, wird Innenminister Schäuble diesen Posten vermutlich weiterhin innehaben.
Da das mein stärktes Kriterium an der momentanen Regierung ist, fällt diese Stimme leider auch weg.

Und es gibt nur eine weitere Partei, die meine Interessen vertritt und das sind die Piraten. Die haben zwar auch einige Argumente gegen Gentechnik, allerdings nicht gegen die Forschung an solchen, sondern gegen den geheimgehaltenen (kein Hinweis auf Verpackungen etc.) Vertrieb von gentechnisch veränderten Lebensmitteln und gegen Patente auf Gene, was ich mit mir gut vereinbaren kann.

Zudem bin ich der Meinung, dass unsere Politiker zur Zeit kaum Plan vom Internet haben. Die meisten wissen nciht mal was ein Browser ist und trotzdem machen eben diese Leute Gesetze in genau dem Bereich. 


Fazit: Piraten, mindestens solang bis sie es über die 5% schaffen, damit einige von ihnen im Bundestag sitzen.

mfg


----------



## davidoff1989 (11. September 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Also die Piraten-Partei kommt für mich sicher nicht in Frage. Macht auf mich einfach keinen soliden Eindruck. Es braucht schon sehr viel mehr in meinen Augen als das bisserl was die die vor haben. Klingt zwar schön und gut und sicher haben sie auch Ziele die sich in etwa mit meinen gleichen. Aber was ist mit den Rest ?! Politik ist schon mehr als das, was die da machen wollen. Auf mich wirkt sie einfach bisserl mehr wie ne Spasspartei.



dickes /sign

Sehr dürftiges Programm.


----------



## Raethor (11. September 2009)

Btw. zu dem "Die Piraten haben nen dürftiges Programm":

Macht euch ma nichts vor, dass hatten die Grünen auch, als sie das erste mal in den Bundestag eingezogen sind und die anderen bereits etablierten Parteien haben sie ebenso belächelt wie sies jetzt mit den Piraten tun.

Hier nochmal ein Zitat, dass ich gelesen habe:

"Es ist illusorisch zu denken, dass eine Partei, die sich nur mit dem Thema Umweltschutz beschäftigt, jemals unser Land regieren wird." -CDU-Politiker 1976
(nur offline gelesen, daher leider keine Quelle :/)

Das kann man so ziemlich 1:1 auf die Piraten übertragen. Ich glaub sogar von Herrn Niebel (FDP) wurds sogar schon so ähnlich gesagt.

mfg


----------



## HGVermillion (11. September 2009)

davidoff1989 schrieb:


> dickes /sign
> 
> Sehr dürftiges Programm.


Und somit eigentlich Ideal zum Protestwählen, bevor alle zu den Rechten abwandern wollen. Denn solten sie tatsächlich über die 5% hürde kommen, dann werden sie sicherlich anfangen auch sich für die anderen Bereiche einzusetzen.

Wie im Post über mir, die Grünen waren auch einmal nur Umweltschutz, und jetzt waren sie mal an der Regierung und haben für fast alles eine eigene Meinung.


----------



## Squizzel (11. September 2009)

Als alter Kommunist bleibt für mich nur eine Partei zur Auswahl. Ausser die Bundesregierungsvertretung der SPD wird irgendwann so rot wie die Basis in den Kommunen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hält die Revolutionsflagge hoch*


----------



## Agyros (11. September 2009)

> ja das mit tauss hat mich auch wieder ins wanken gebracht :/ man man man ich weiß echt nich was ich wählen soll wenn das jetzt nix wird dann hab ich echt keine partei dann kann ich mir die wählerei sparen



Ach, der Tauss ist doch nicht die PPD, das ist ein einziger Kerl. Wobei ich natürlich auch nen komisches Gefühl bei Geschichte habe, bin mir nicht sicher was ich von seiner Geschichte halten soll, obwohl sie auch plausibel klingt. Ich mein Zensursula hat sowas sogar vor Publikum vorgetragen, warum hat die nen "Auftrag" und Tauss nicht- es enntspricht ja bei beiden deren Job im Bundestag.

Das ganze beeinflusst aber nicht meine Meinung zu den Piraten. Im großen und ganzen finde ich deren Programm top. Die fehlenden Themen sind ne andere Geschichte. Mir wäre es ganz lieb, wenn sie nen paar Sitze bekommen, allerdings brennen andere Themen mehr ...

Keine Partei trifft kann es jemandem in allen Punkten recht machen, daher werd ich mich für die Partei entscheiden mit denen im am ehesten übereinstimme.


----------



## 11Raiden (11. September 2009)

Das die Piraten die 5%-Hürde nehmen, das wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Die Grünen hatten Wähler in allen Bevölkerungsschichten und allen Alters.
Die Piraten sprechen eher jüngere WÄhler an und werden, wenn sie Glück haben die 1%-Hürde schaffen, dann aus dem Wahlkampfpott Geld bekommen.


----------



## Cørradø (11. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Die Piraten sprechen eher jüngere WÄhler an und werden, wenn sie Glück haben die 1%-Hürde schaffen und dann aus dem Wahlkampfpott Geld bekommen.


Wenn "die Piraten" 1% knacken sollten, könnten sie das zurecht als Erfolg FEIERN!

Ich würds ihnen, sofern sie mehr sind als ne Modeerscheinung (ich mein allein der Name ist ja schon prekär!), wirklich gönnen und wer weiss... vielleicht tendieren sie in den anderen, noch nicht abgedeckten Punkten ja auch in zukunftsweisende Richtungen und werden mittelfristig wirklich eine ernstzunehmende Alternative!?

Oder sie bleiben eine skurile Neben- oder Begleiterscheinung wie die APPD, die Bayernpartei, diese "ab jetzt..."-Brüder, DVU oder PBC usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (11. September 2009)

Mir hat mal jemand nen schlauen Spruch gesagt :

"Man darf nicht die Partei wählen mit der man die meisten Übereinstimmungen hat, sondern die Partei, die einem am wenigsten missfällt (bezogen auf das Wahlprogramm)."

Mal ein rein fiktives Beispiel :

NPD verspricht uns das Paradies auf Erden. 10 Punkte umfasst deren Wahlprogramm und 9 davon sind so gut das ich dort mit ihnen überein stimme. Der 10. Punkt heisst "Abschaffung der Demokratie".... würde ich jetzt NPD wählen ? Ich denke nicht !


----------



## Hubautz (12. September 2009)

Ja Stancer, da ist was dran. 
Abgesehen davon fehlen bei dem Wahl-O-Mat auch die Angaben, wie man verschiedene Dinge realisieren will.
Zum Beispiel Lehrstellengarantie für alle. Das ist ja erst mal gut und schön, aber wie will ich das umsetzen? Da kann ich mir auch den Weltfrieden ins Parteiprogramm schreiben.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. September 2009)

Ich wähl die Partei, die die schönsten versprechungen macht ( derzeit glaub SPD ^^  4 millionen Arbeitsplätze aus dem Hemdärmel schütteln, das kann nich jeder  ;D )

Ich wähl nur per Direktmandat, da in unserem Kreis keiner auch nur den hauch einer chance hat, in den BT zu kommen. ( alle Listenplätze gaaaaanz hinten ^^), die andere Stimme mach ich ungültig.
Vielleicht mach ich auch beide ungültig, werden wir in der Wahlkabine sehen ^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> /fix'd


Woher willste das denn bitte wissen, lieber tear_jerker?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. September 2009)

ich wähle die hsp^^ xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (25. September 2009)

Los komm, liebes Buffed Team, macht da mit ;-) -> http://www.server-abschalten.de/

:-D


----------



## Bloodletting (25. September 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Los komm, liebes Buffed Team, macht da mit ;-) -> http://www.server-abschalten.de/
> 
> :-D



Ne, dann gibt es Tränen bei den <18jährigen.
Und bei mir! Hab per Briefwahl gewählt. :X


----------



## Karzaak (25. September 2009)

Da für mich persönlich Schwarz-Gelb auf gar keinen Fall geht - werde ich taktisch die SPD wählen und hoffen, dass es reicht...

Zweitstimme geht an Grün.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (25. September 2009)

Karzaak schrieb:


> werde ich taktisch die SPD wählen und hoffen, dass es reicht...
> 
> Zweitstimme geht an Grün.


was nun Rot oder Grün und für was soll das reichen (Schwarz-Rot)?


----------



## Karzaak (25. September 2009)

@Blue

Mein Wunschtraum ist natürlich Rot-Grün alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was nach Forsazahlen eher nicht eintreten dürfte (ich geb nicht so viel drauf..)

Zur Not gibt es halt wieder eine grosse Koalition.. meines Erachtens immer noch besser als Schwarz-Gelb alleine an der Backe zu haben.

Ach ja, wie oben geschrieben, Erststimme SPD...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (25. September 2009)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Mein Wunschtraum ist natürlich Rot-Grün alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kannst du vergessen!

Fest steht Merkel bleibt Kanzlerin

und man hat nur noch die Wahl zwischen Schwarz/Gelb oder Schwarz/Rot alles andere schließt sich aus.


----------



## Karzaak (25. September 2009)

@Blue

Mal nicht so pesimistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch sind die Würfel nicht gefallen..

Ne bessere Entscheidung bleibt mir so oder so nicht - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (25. September 2009)

schwarz-gelb. deswegen wähle ich gelb!

68% der user haben die wahlprogramme gelesen?..... ihr seid ja noch verlogener als unsere politiker!


----------



## Karzaak (25. September 2009)

@Surfer


"68% der user haben die wahlprogramme gelesen?..... ihr seid ja noch verlogener als unsere politiker! "



hehehehe

das ging mir auch durch den Kopf *g*


----------



## White-Frost (25. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> schwarz-gelb. deswegen wähle ich gelb!
> 
> 68% der user haben die wahlprogramme gelesen?..... ihr seid ja noch verlogener als unsere politiker!



Ach was kommt schon hin wen de kuckst 40% würden Piraten wählen hmm dann sag ma 8% sind solche Idioten das se wirklich sowas wie Patent und Urheberrecht abschaffen unterstützen dann bleiben die restlichen uninformierten noch über die auch Piraten wählen würden.^^ Ganz ehrlich wie können soviele Leute Piraten wählen wollen hmm was die da in ihrem Programm haben is doch größter Hirnschiss dens gäbe. Zum einen absolut gegen eine vorranschreitende Entwicklung die sie mit dem Unsinn eigentlich unterstützen wollen und mal ganz ehrlich^^ glaubt ihr wirklich andere Länder würden zuschaun wen so ein Scheis in Deutschland abgezogen würde xD Nenene Privatsphäre schützen schön und gut aber Patent und Urheberrecht abschaffen, hätte gedacht das sowas schon ein 12 jähriger einsieht das dies absolut destroktiv is


----------



## Stancer (25. September 2009)

Gott sei dank ist diese Umfrage hier nicht repräsentativ für Deutschland. 

40% für die Piratenpartei.... das sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare. Mal im Ernst an die PP Wähler : Was wenn die wirklich so viel kriegen würden ? Deutschland wäre sprichwörtlich im Arsch, da deren Wahlprogramm doch recht deutliche Lücken aufweist.

Naja aber passiert ja zum Glück nicht.

Aber ich starte mal nen Aufruf : Wer wählen darf *---> GEHT WÄHLEN !!!!*

Egal ob an dem Tag WoW Raid ist oder Aion oder sonstwas. Bringt die 1 Stunde Zeit auf und geht zur Wahl !


----------



## Phash (25. September 2009)

mal im ernst, wenn die Piraten 51% (also absolute Mehrheit) hätten, um damit allein zu regieren... obs so schlecht wäre? 
Ja, das Wahlprogramm weist Lücken auf. Weil sie nichts versprechen wollen, was sie nicht halten können.

Guckt euch bitte mal die aktuelle Regierung an, eine Physikerin regiert das Land (Physiker, kennt man ausm Physik Unterricht, und mal ehrlich... die waren ALLE n bissl komisch)
Die Wieczorek-Zeul: Bundesministerin für wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit und Entwicklung -> Lehrerin Englisch / Geschichte an der Hauptschule... kompetent?

Der Rest hat oft was studiert, was aber meistens nichts mit dem jeweiligen Ministerium zu tun hat. Rechtsanwälte.. brrrr....


Woran krankt denn dieses Land? An Versprechen, die nicht gehalten werden. Und an Versprechen die gehalten werden. Das ist einfach zu teuer und das kann sich der Staat nicht leisten. Aber nur mit Wahlversprechen kriegt man die Mehrheit.

Wenn SPD und CDU/CSU wählbar sein wollen, warum haben sie dann ihre Inkompetenz so drastisch unter Beweis gestellt? Unfaire Systeme etabliert, die viele Unfair behandeln.
Die Leute im Land werden immer ärmer, Bildung wird immer teurer. 10% sahnen ab. 
Wenn die Linke nicht aus so vielen SEDlern bestehen würde, wär sie ne Option. Aber hey... eigentlich wir werden von einer FDJlerin regiert


----------



## Stancer (25. September 2009)

Du schliesst von deinem Physiklehrer auf Angela Merkel ? Wie viele Physiklehrer kanntest du ? 2-3 ?

Wenn das mal keine Verallgemeinerung ist....


----------



## Ol@f (25. September 2009)

> Guckt euch bitte mal die aktuelle Regierung an, eine Physikerin regiert das Land (Physiker, kennt man ausm Physik Unterricht, und mal ehrlich... die waren ALLE n bissl komisch)



lool

Meine Prognose.
CDU/CSU 35%
FDP: 13% 

SPD: 27%
Grüne: 11%
Linke: 10%

(Piraten: 1,5%) 

Am Ende führt nach Zweitstimme Rot-Rot-Grün vor Schwarz-Gelb, aber durch Überhangmandate erreicht Schwarz-Gelb eine Mehrheit von etwa 5 Mandaten


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

super am So. is Wahl und ich denk immer noch das egal was ich wähle das ich einen fehler begehe :/ ich bin echt kurz davor nciht wählen zu gehn auch wenns mir wiederstrebt.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (25. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> super am So. is Wahl und ich denk immer noch das egal was ich wähle das ich einen fehler begehe :/ ich bin echt kurz davor nciht wählen zu gehn auch wenns mir wiederstrebt.



Mach die augen zu, und mach einfach irgendwo ein kreuz.


----------



## Shinar (25. September 2009)

Bitte geht wählen. Mir wäre die Piratenpartei am liebsten... hoffentlich schafft sie die 5%-Hürde.


----------



## Cørradø (25. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> geblubber


Hast du auch Argumente auf Lager oder nur Parolen?



Stancer schrieb:


> Du schliesst von deinem Physiklehrer auf Angela Merkel ? Wie viele Physiklehrer kanntest du ? 2-3 ?
> 
> Wenn das mal keine Verallgemeinerung ist....


Wenn jemanden das Wort im Mund verdreht wird und irgendwo steht, er würde Computerspieler mit Amokläufern gleichstellen und die Leute sich wieder andrehen lassen, weil sie es nicht besser wissen oder wollen, jemand habe gesagt Internetuser seien Pädophile is er sicher auf den Barrikaden.
Also sicher niemand, der verallgemeinern würde... das kannst ihm nun wirklich nicht unterstellen, dem armen.
*muah*



Shinar schrieb:


> Bitte geht wählen. Mir wäre die Piratenpartei am liebsten... hoffentlich schafft sie die 5%-Hürde.


Wenn die Piraten über 1% kommen wärs ein historisches Ereignis.


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2009)

Ach dann drückt eben mit der Erststimme drei vier Piraten in den Bundestag, symbolischen Charakter hätte es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ach dann drückt eben mit der Erststimme drei vier Piraten in den Bundestag, symbolischen Charakter hätte es auf jeden Fall.



Geht zwar nicht, aber ok. ^^


----------



## Fusssi (26. September 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ...... Privatsphäre schützen schön und gut aber Patent und Urheberrecht abschaffen, hätte gedacht das sowas schon ein 12 jähriger einsieht das dies absolut destroktiv is



Naja, wenn Du Dir Deine Gene patentieren lassen willst? Bitte schön!

Die Chinesen scheißen auf unser Patentrecht und unsere Jugend aufs Urheberrecht! Also was willst damit wenns keiner ernst nimmt?

Es gab mal ne Kartoffel die nannte sich "Linda". Die beliebteste und beste aller Zeiten, nur gabs da leider nen Patent drauf. Und nu gibts die nicht mehr!

Mal erlich, das Patentrecht nutzt nur Multinationalen Konzernen, die eh nur Schindluder mit uns und diesem Planeten treiben.
Und fürs Urherberrecht muß man halt mal ne gescheite lösung und technische umsetzung finden, so wies ist interessiert es eh kaum einen.

Ich hoffe die meisten 12jährigen sind clever genug zu sehen das es so wie es ist nicht richtig ist!


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

bitte geht wählen wähahaha was fürn scheiß ich hab imho echt das gefühl mit egal was ich wähle setz ich mir die pistole an den kopf


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bitte geht wählen wähahaha was fürn scheiß ich hab imho echt das gefühl mit egal was ich wähle setz ich mir die pistole an den kopf



Dann wähl halt ungültig. Gibste den Parteien wenigstens kein Geld. (Glaub ich^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

ist ungültig wählen nicht wie gar nicht wählen?


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ist ungültig wählen nicht wie gar nicht wählen?



So genau weiß ich das nicht, aber ich glaube ungültig gewählt ist ungültig und die Nichtwähler werden auf die Parteien verteilt. (die bekommen ja pro Wähler &#8364;&#8364;&#8364


----------



## Bluescreen07 (26. September 2009)

> *Wahlaufruf des Bundesvorstandes der PARTEI*
> 
> Liebe Freunde von der Demokratie,
> 
> ...


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Geht zwar nicht, aber ok. ^^



In politischer Bildung wohl nicht aufgepasst, wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erringt eine Partei mindestens drei Direktmandate ist sie auch dann im Bundestag entsprechend ihrem Zweitstimmenanteil vertreten, wenn sie an der 5%-Hürde scheitert.

Blätter' einfach mal im Bundeswahlgesetz unter §6 (6) und lies dir den Wortlaut durch, aber weil ich ein gewissenhafter Mod bin, zitiere ich es eben.



> (6) Bei Verteilung der Sitze auf die Landeslisten werden nur Parteien berücksichtigt, die mindestens 5 vom Hundert der im Wahlgebiet abgegebenen gültigen Zweitstimmen erhalten oder in mindestens drei Wahlkreisen einen Sitz errungen haben. Satz 1 findet auf die von Parteien nationaler Minderheiten eingereichten Listen keine Anwendung.


----------



## Phash (26. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> bla



klar, was genau willste wissen?

ich schliesse nicht von den 3 Physiklehrern, die ich kennengelernt habe auf unsere Kanzlerin (nicht mehr oder weniger, wie ich ein potentiell amoklaufender Pädophiler im Sinne des Bundestages bin). Ich fragte, ob ihr Physiker kennt, die ganz knusper im Kopf sind... und hab die Frage für mich mit "nein" beantwortet


----------



## Cørradø (26. September 2009)

> klar, was genau willste wissen?



- Was ist an Akademikern, die das sagen haben verkehrt?
- Soll ne Fleischwarenfachverkäuferin oder ein Raumpfleger "das sagen" haben?
- Was muss man als Grund- oder Hauptschullehrer/in denn alles studieren?
- Wer sollte deiner Meinung nach sonst das sagen haben?
- Woran krankt denn dieses Land? 
- Nenne ein Versprechen, dass nicht gehalten wurde und deshalb unmittelbar zur "Krankheit" (die du selbst definieren darfst) geführt hat.
- Wenn man Versprechen halten soll aber Versprechen, die gehalten werden (oder wurden) ebenfalls zur Krankheit führen... ?_? ist das nicht alles etwas paradox, wenn Versprechen, die nicht gehalten werden genauso wie versprechen, die gehalten werden zur "Krankheit" führen? Wie sollte eine Wahlwerbung deiner meinung nach anders aussehen?
- Wo, in welchen Konkreten Beispielen/Punkten, zeigt sich die Inkompetenz von CDU und SPD deiner Meinung nach so drastisch? 
- Welches System hälst du genau für unfair? Was am "System" ist so unfair, dass es Menschen unfair behandelt? (ich merk schon du bist ein rhetorischer Fuchs!) 
- Wer wird immer ärmer? Wo wird die Bildung welcher Leute immer teurer? Wer sind "die 10%" die absahnen? Sind es "10%" die Absahnen oder mehr oder weniger?
- Welcher Ossi im Alter von Angie war nicht in der FDJ?

Lass dir Zeit, ich warte gespannt.


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Lass dir Zeit, ich warte gespannt.



... nicht nur du.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

ich hoffe immer noch auf eine erleuchtung in sachen wahl -.-


----------



## Bluescreen07 (26. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hoffe immer noch auf eine erleuchtung in sachen wahl -.-


http://www.wahl-o-mat.de/bundestagswahl2009/main_app.php


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

das ding fass ich sicher nicht an da kam beim letzten mal npd linke und piraten raus


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ding fass ich sicher nicht an da kam beim letzten mal npd linke und piraten raus



bist halt zu radikal und phöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (26. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> - Was ist an Akademikern, die das sagen haben verkehrt?
> - Soll ne Fleischwarenfachverkäuferin oder ein Raumpfleger "das sagen" haben?


Was spricht dagegen, wer sagt das Akademiker die besseren Menschen sind?
Solange es kein Dachdecker ist... haha kleiner Scherz


Cørradø schrieb:


> - Woran krankt denn dieses Land?


Korruption, Lobiismus, Geldgier, Machtgeilheit, Dummheit, Aroganz, Inkompetenz, menschenverachtendes Vorgehen von  Politik und Industrie......
Kannst dir was aussuchen.


Cørradø schrieb:


> - Welches System hälst du genau für unfair? Was am "System" ist so unfair, dass es Menschen unfair behandelt? (ich merk schon du bist ein rhetorischer Fuchs!)


Das System Demokratie als solches und das gilt auch für den Kommunismus, ist nicht unfair gegenüber einzelnen. Leider lassen sich aber Theorieen nicht einfach so in die reale Welt übertragen. Das problem ist das halt die Mehrheit der Menschen nicht den hohen Idealen entsprechen kann welche erforderlich wären um diese System wie in der Theorie laufen zu lassen.


Cørradø schrieb:


> - Wer wird immer ärmer? Wo wird die Bildung welcher Leute immer teurer? Wer sind "die 10%" die absahnen? Sind es "10%" die Absahnen oder mehr oder weniger?


Ist das ne ernst gemeinte Frage? Frag das statistische Bundesamt! Das gern so genannte Prekariat wird immer ärmer, die Mittelschicht schrumpft, die Kinderarmut in Deutschland ist dramatisch gestiegen. Es gibt allerdings auch mehr Einkommensmillionäre. Die Einkommen der "Reichen" steigen.
Ob es nun 10% sind? Keine Ahnung, ich befürchte es sind sogar weniger.

Bildung an sich ist in der letzten Zeit nur unwesendlich teurer geworden, aber die (übertrieben) "Verarmung" der "Unterschicht" hat dazu geführt, daß immer weniger Kinder aus Arbeiterfamilien ein Abbi machen oder studieren gehen. Denn diese wollen lieber Geld verdienen als Ihren Eltern weiter auf der Tasche zu liegen.


Cørradø schrieb:


> - Welcher Ossi im Alter von Angie war nicht in der FDJ?


Gerade in Ihrem Alter soll es noch welche geben die nicht in der FDJ waren, 89 waren es fast 100% der Jugendlichen. Das macht aber auch nichts, die Menschen waren zu größten Teil nicht aus politischer Überzeugung in der FDJ, sondern weil das eben so üblich war. Herdentrieb, der Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes....... Nenn es wie Du willst. Ich war auch drin, aber zu meiner Zeit war es üblich bei der Vereidigung "Ja, das globen wir" zu sagen, an statt "Ja, das geloben wir" xD Also haben die Meisten ja offiziel nicht wirklich einen Eid gegenüber der FDJ und dem Staat geleistet. 

Ich weiß, die Fragen gingen nicht an mich, aber da wollt ich auch mal was zu sagen.


----------



## MasterXoX (26. September 2009)

Da fehlt ja SSW & NPD ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

is glaub ich klar warum die npd hier nicht steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber was ist die SSW?


----------



## Deathstyle (26. September 2009)

Ich kannte nurnoch die DVU, aber ich finds schon witzig das bei uns die NPD Plakate so weit oben hängen, das nicht ganz Grundlos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: GEHT WÄHLEN, auch wenn ihr da nur nen kleines Männchen hinmalt und eure Stimme ungültig macht!


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich kannte nurnoch die DVU, aber ich finds schon witzig das bei uns die NPD Plakate so weit oben hängen, das nicht ganz Grundlos!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gnahaha, jau bei uns auch. xD Trotzdem sieht man alle 20 Kilometer nen zerfetztes NPD-Plakat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich kannte nurnoch die DVU, aber ich finds schon witzig das bei uns die NPD Plakate so weit oben hängen, das nicht ganz Grundlos!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jap bei uns hängen die auch ganz oben =O die wissen wohl das keiner die mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder halt nur wenige.... 
aber zum glück werden die dinger bei uns immer wiede runtergerissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Jedes Land importiert so lange bis es selber exportieren kann. Irgendwann will jeder exportieren und dann bricht alles zusammen.
> [...]
> 
> Ergo werden die sogenannten "Exportländer" früher oder später ein Riesenproblem haben.


Wenn es auf der Welt nur ein Gut zum Handel gäbe, ja. 
Die Welt ist viel zu vielfältig als das das so laufen wird. Wir werden nie unseren Bedarf an Öl decken können, also kaufen wir in den Emiraten. Die Emirate jedoch werden nie ihren Bedarf an Autos decken können, weil sie eben selbst keine bauen also sagt BMW son paar 7er sehn doch in der Wüste ganz schick aus.  Der Ölhandel bricht irgendwann weg, weil Öl schlicht begrenzt ist aber die Autos werden da unten immer gebraucht nur fahren die dann eben elektrisch. Nahrungsmittel aus aller Welt werden überall importiert und exportiert, Strom wird an- und verkauft usw. Es wird immer genügend Güter geben damit das ganze am Laufen bleibt. Das einzige was sich ändert sind die Märkte bzw. die Waren die auf diesen angeboten werden.


----------



## Hubautz (26. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> . Die Emirate jedoch werden nie ihren Bedarf an Autos decken können, weil sie eben selbst keine bauen also sagt BMW son paar 7er sehn doch in der Wüste ganz schick aus.  Der Ölhandel bricht irgendwann weg, weil Öl schlicht begrenzt ist aber die Autos werden da unten immer gebraucht nur fahren die dann eben elektrisch


Nein tun sie nicht, glaub mir. Hier fährt kein Mensch einen BMW. Du siehst hier jede Menge Japaner und amerikanische Geländewagen.
Und die arabischen Länder sind ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel. Hier haben die Leute einfach so viel Kohle, dass sie andere für sich arbeiten lassen. Da das Öl aber in ein paar Jahrzehnten alle ist und die das wissen, schauen sie, dass sie andere Produktionsstätten bauen. 
In absehbarer zeit werden auch hier die meisten Dinge selbst hergestellt werden.
Rohstoffe wird Deutschland immer importieren müssen, aber es gibt sehr wenige Produkte die in 10 oder 20 Jahren noch exportiert werden können.


----------



## RaDon27 (26. September 2009)

Als Fachinformatiker und eingesessener Zocker/Surfer geb ich meine Zweitstimme an die Piraten. Slebst wenns nur aus Protest is: Es gibt viele, die die Linke aus Protest gewählt haben und was is jetzt? Sie sitzen im Bundestag und HABEN nen Wahlprogramm. Und auch noch nen ziemlich gutes (meiner Meinung nach).

Meine Erststimme geht wieder an die SPD. Sind mir einfach am Sympathischsten. Und irgendwie isses auch die realistischste Partei von allen. Die großen Reden, die die CSU + FDP gerade schwingen in Sachen Steuersenkungen kotzen schon fast an. Wie wollen die das bitte finanzieren? Ich mein, ich bin selbst natürlich net abgeneigt, Steuersenkungen sind gut, da würde am Ende des Monats mehr übrig bleiben, aber im Endeffekt wirds dann wieder woanders reingeholt.
Und ganz ehrlich? Ne Partei, die "CHRISTLICH Demokratische Union" heißt, wähl ich von vorneherein net. Religion und der ganze Schmarrn gehören net in die Politik und fertig. Impliziert irgendwie schon nen bissel, dass sich die CDU gegenüber manchen anderen Religionen abschottet. Man denke nur an die Diskussion vom Herrn Koch über kriminelle Ausländer, die weniger Wert sind als deutsche Kriminelle. Dass es ihm net den Kopf gekostet hat, kann ich net verstehen. Aber nunja, irgendwann geht auch die CDU unter. Konservatismus stirbt aus, auch wenns immernoch von Großeltern oder der Oberschicht gepredigt wird. Die Großeltern sind damit aufgewachsen, die Manager kömpfen um ihre utopischen Gehälter (die könnten ruhig mal was abgeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Es gibt leider viel zu wenige Manager, die so sind, wie der "Held von München" (Vorstand einer Firma, selbstlos, hat ne eigene Stiftung gegründet)

Nun, das is meine Meinung. Diskussionen bringen leider nix, weil jede Partei andere Ansichten hat... und deren Anhänger natürlich auch. Ne Partei, die alle Meinungen vereinen würde, müsste nen Land von Klonen oder Willenlosen/völlig gleichen Menschen mit gleichen Ansichten regieren. Sowas wirds nie geben. Aber is ja auch gut so, sonst würden Länder immer nur auf einer Entwicklungsstufe stehenbleiben (Siehe Diktaturen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (26. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ist ungültig wählen nicht wie gar nicht wählen?



Genau - der ungültige Zettel wird nur statistisch erfasst, ansonsten hat es keinerlei Auswirkung.
Das gilt auch für die Kohle die sie Parteien bekommen - das wird aus der Anzahl der Stimmen berechnet. (Hier stehts genau) 

Das gesamte Wahlrecht bezieht sich eigentlich auf gültige Stimmen.


Naja, 12 Stunden vor der Wahl - und ich bin mir auch  unsicher :-(.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Als Fachinformatiker und eingesessener Zocker/Surfer geb ich meine Zweitstimme an die Piraten. Slebst wenns nur aus Protest is: Es gibt viele, die die Linke aus Protest gewählt haben und was is jetzt? Sie sitzen im Bundestag und HABEN nen Wahlprogramm. Und auch noch nen ziemlich gutes (meiner Meinung nach).
> 
> Meine Erststimme geht wieder an die SPD. Sind mir einfach am Sympathischsten. Und irgendwie isses auch die realistischste Partei von allen.



Protestwählen schön und gut, dann aber bitte einer Partei, die wenigstens ein anständiges Programm haben. ( ich weiss, is eh alles gelogen ^^ )

Und SPD+realistisch passt ja mal garnicht zusammen.

FSW bezichtigt die CDU+CSU des populismus, und sagt selber, die SPD wird 4 Millionen Arbeitsplätze schaffen.
Von wegen aus dem Ärmel schütteln usw....


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

scheiße ich sauf mri jetzt n ordendlichen rausch an und hoff das der bis morgen in der wahlkabine anhält vll wähl ich ja dann irgendwas was it glück sich als nicht ganz so beschissen rausstellt 

prost


----------



## Agyros (26. September 2009)

> Protestwählen schön und gut, dann aber bitte einer Partei, die wenigstens ein anständiges Programm haben.



Wenn aber gerade der Teil mir gerade am meisten auf die Eier geht, haben die ja ein für mich anständiges Programm. 
Allerdinmgs dürfte den meisten die aktuelle Wirtschaftslage, Arbeitsmarkt und das Geld im Portemonnaie wichtiger sein. Andererseits - da hat keine Partei realistische Aussagen. Alles Wahlversprechen, die nicht zu halten sind.

@LoD PROST ! Sollte ich auch tun xD


----------



## Hubautz (26. September 2009)

Ich kann mir das richtig gut vorstellen mit der Piratenpartei. Da kommen dann, sagen wir drei Leute in den Bundestag.
Nennen wir sie Hinz, Kunz und Herbert.
Das aktuelle Thema in der ersten Sitzung ist die Bankenkrise.
Hinz: Ey Kunz hast du eigentlich ein Konto?
Kunz: Klar ich hab nen Wow Account.
Hinz:: Nee ich meine ein Bankkonto.
Herbert Was ist denn eine Bank?
Hinz: na das wo man sein Geld hat.
Kunz: Jo klar ich hab drei Bankfächer
Hinz: Nein wir reden von Real Life Geld
Kunz: Was ist Geld?
Herbert: Was ist Real Life?
OK das war böse und polemisch auf die Nacht, aber es musste irgendwie raus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> OK das war böse und polemisch auf die Nacht, aber es musste irgendwie raus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht zu vergessen realitätsfremd und unlustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap bei uns hängen die auch ganz oben =O die wissen wohl das keiner die mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei uns ist es genau anders rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wir kommen trotzdm dran.....


----------



## Stancer (27. September 2009)

Wenn ihr kein plan habt wen ihr wählen wollt oder Protestwählen möchtet wählt halt eine unbedeutende Partei : Tierschutzpartei, Rentnerpartei, Autofahrerpartei.... gibts genug.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. September 2009)

fuck mit dem rausch gestern wars nix ich war fahrer -.- naja jetzt halt nüchtern dem untergang entgegenblicken


----------



## d3faultPlayer (27. September 2009)

yeaahh, 40% für die piraten ^^

die würden mal für nen anderen wind sorgen ^^


----------



## Shinar (27. September 2009)

Wann kommen die ersten Hochrechnungen und wo kann ich mir die ansehen?


----------



## Noxiel (27. September 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Wann kommen die ersten Hochrechnungen und wo kann ich mir die ansehen?



So ca. ab 17 Uhr und frag' lieber, wo du sie *nicht* ansehen kannst. Sich dem heute zu entziehen, dürfte so gut wie unmöglich sein. Ich empfehle ARD oder ZDF


----------



## Shinar (27. September 2009)

Ah ok relativ spät, dachte 2005 kamen die schon früher. Danke Noxiel.


----------



## Kyragan (27. September 2009)

Die erste Hochrechnung darf aus wahlrechtlichen Gründen frühestens Punkt 18 Uhr bekanntgegeben werden.
Warum? Weil die Wahllokale bis 18 Uhr geöffnet haben und man eine Beeinflussung von Wählern die noch nicht gewählt haben verhindern will.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. September 2009)

so leute ich geh jetzt mal wählen ka was aber ich tus mal vll wähl ich auch gar nicht auf jeden fall kanni chs euch in 20 min sagen was ich gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: die nächste partei die gepostet wird wähl ich außer cdu, spd, linke, npd, fdp, grüne, piraten muahah XD


----------



## Noxiel (27. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so leute ich geh jetzt mal wählen ka was aber ich tus mal vll wähl ich auch gar nicht auf jeden fall kanni chs euch in 20 min sagen was ich gemacht hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann lass' es doch einfach. Mein Gott, dieses Rumgeplärre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (27. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so leute ich geh jetzt mal wählen ka was aber ich tus mal vll wähl ich auch gar nicht auf jeden fall kanni chs euch in 20 min sagen was ich gemacht hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


PBC !

Partei Bibeltreuer Christen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. September 2009)

isch kan.. habe gewählt jetzt haben se 4 jahre zeit das beste daraus zu machen hoffen wir einfach mal das beste

edit: das witzige ist das ich denke ich hab einen fehler gemacht aber auch nicht weiß was richtig gewesen wäre naja 4 jahre haben se jetzt zeit 4 lange jahre
edit2: als ich die PBC gelesen hab musste ich in der whalkabine vollgas anfangen zu lachen XD


----------



## Descartes (27. September 2009)

Wahlbeteiligung um 14Uhr noch bei 36,1%, wenn das mal keine chance für die kleinen sind.


----------



## Redryujin (27. September 2009)

So habe gewählt gerade eben wurde doch überzeugt wählen zu gehen. Da ja für mich keine Partei in Frage kommt meine Stimme zu bekommen aber auch nicht will das jeder meine Stimme bekommt wenn ich nicht wähle habe ich mich für eine entschieden.

Meine Bekannten haben die Partei auch gewählt und die gleich Meinung wie ich. Von der Partei haben alle großen Parteien Angst und deshalb hat sie die Stimme bekommen.

PS. Die Partei die ich und meine Bekannten gewählt haben ist die Gegenseite von Rechts wenn ihr wisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Death_Master (27. September 2009)

Dann weiß ich ja, was man von dir und deinen Bekannten halten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (27. September 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Dann weiß ich ja, was man von dir und deinen Bekannten halten kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nur das die Bekannten alle 40 + sind und auch manche schon vor der Rente. Aber die haben schon Recht SPD und CDU würde ich auf keinen Fall mehr wählen da sie ja nichts für mich getan haben auser meinen Geldbeutel immer kleiner machen und das würde bestimmt auch so weitergehen.

Da ich aber denen nicht meine Stimme geben will habe ich mich für die eine Partei entschieden da ich und meine Bekannten eh wissen die kommen nicht in den Bundestag.

Oder meint ihr wenn ihr CDU oder SPD wählt das dann große Steuersenkungen kommen oder das die Arbeitslosenzahlen sinken?

Sinken könnten sie aber dann kommen die Arbeitslosen in Zeitfirmen/Sklavenfirma unter oder in den 1€ jobs. SPD hat ja das mit der Zeitarbeit/sklavenarbeit ja eingeführt.

Ich will jetzt niemanden zu etwas zwingen was er wählen soll.

Ich sag aber nur wenn ihr eine dieser zwei parteien wählt braucht ihr dann nicht rumschreiben wenn die Steuererhöhungen kommen.


----------



## Karzaak (27. September 2009)

Die "Auf-den-eigenen-Geldbeutel-schau" Wähler sind dieses Mal wohl sehr stark vertreten.
Find ich schade, wo soll dass nur hinführen, wenn jeder immer nur an sich denkt?

Ein bisschen soziale Verantwortung könnte eigentlich jeder von uns mittragen, auch wenn es dann mal zu Lasten der eigenen Geldbörse geht..
In Zeiten wo es dem Land und der Wirtschaft nicht gut geht, zu erwarten, dass der eigene Beutel voller und voller wird - halte ich für gelinde gesagt utopisch.

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung und der Preis der Demokratie ist die Toleranz anderen Meinungen gegenüber.
Welche auch immer das seien mögen.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. September 2009)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Die "Auf-den-eigenen-Geldbeutel-schau" Wähler sind dieses Mal wohl sehr stark vertreten.
> Find ich schade, wo soll dass nur hinführen, wenn jeder immer nur an sich denkt?



Fängt das schon wieder an ...


----------



## Karzaak (27. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Fängt das schon wieder an ...




..hat es denn jemals aufgehört?


----------



## Bloodletting (27. September 2009)

Karzaak schrieb:


> ..hat es denn jemals aufgehört?



Nein, leider.


----------



## Karzaak (27. September 2009)

tja, so ist das nunmal in einem Forum.. da liest man nicht nur Sachen die einem gefallen.

Wenn du anderer Meinung bist... ok - ich kann mit leben.
Nur wirst du mit solchen gehaltvollen Argumenten meine Meinung nicht ansatzweise erschüttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (27. September 2009)

Doppel Rot wars heute wieder bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Linke / Die Linke .. aber find ich gut das hier CDU / SPD eher weniger gewählt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. September 2009)

Karzaak schrieb:


> tja, so ist das nunmal in einem Forum.. da liest man nicht nur Sachen die einem gefallen.
> 
> Wenn du anderer Meinung bist... ok - ich kann mit leben.
> Nur wirst du mit solchen gehaltvollen Argumenten meine Meinung nicht ansatzweise erschüttern
> ...



Wenn Du den Versuch da rausgelesen hast, dann will ich nicht wissen, wie man mit dir diskutiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. September 2009)

sonstige auf 6% (ein plus von 2,1%) laut prognose, ich seh da zumindest ein moralischen sieg für die PP ankündigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (27. September 2009)

Die wahl ist jetzt vorbei und es sieht so aus als würde alles so bleiben wie es ist.

http://www.bild.de/

Hier könnt ihr das aktuelle Ergebnis sehen. (einfach link anklicken)


----------



## Kronas (27. September 2009)

23.5% wahlprognose der spd

schadenfreude ist die beste freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. September 2009)

Die ersten Prognosen der ARD sind da

CDU *33,5*
SPD *22,5*
FDP *15,0*
LINKE *12,5*
GRÜNE *10,5*
PIRATEN *2,0*
Sonstige *4,0*


----------



## Kronas (27. September 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Die ersten Prognosen der ARD sind da
> 
> CDU *33,5*
> SPD *22,5*
> ...


bei rtl sinds:

CDU: 33.5
SPD: 23.5
FPD: 14.5
LINKE: 12
GRÜNE: 10.5
SONTIGE: 6.0


----------



## Valinar (27. September 2009)

Na dann kann man wohl von Schwarz-Gelb ausgehen...sofern sich nicht mehr viel ändert.

edit:Kann man schon sehen wie die PP abgeschnitten hat?


----------



## tear_jerker (27. September 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Die ersten Prognosen der ARD sind da
> 
> CDU *33,5*
> SPD *22,5*
> ...


super das ard meine these bestätigt^^
2% ist für die PP sehr gut und bei der ard wird sie sogar schon außerhalbd er sonstigen geführt, wenn das mal nichts ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. September 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> Na dann kann man wohl von Schwarz-Gelb ausgehen...sofern sich nicht mehr viel ändert.



Wäre ja für Schwarz/Gelb/Grün, aber die wollen ja nicht ... (Ich mag die CDU/CSU nicht, aber die würden von der FDP zumindest nen bissle gebremst werden, in ihrem Wahn)


----------



## Valinar (27. September 2009)

Mag die CDU/CSU auch nicht aber bin schon recht froh das es wohl für Schwarz/Gelb reicht da ich schon lange FDP Anhägerin bin.
Aber beweisen muss sie sich auch erst.
Die Zeit der wirklich "Großen" Parteien neigt sich auch dem ende zu.
Das wird unter umständen die letzte Regierung die aus nur 2.Parteien besteht.


----------



## TheEwanie (27. September 2009)

*auf avatar zeigt*


----------



## Redryujin (27. September 2009)

Es kann aber auch an der sehr niedrigen Wahlbeteiligung liegen. Vielleicht sollte es Deutschlang auch so machen wie in der Schweiz oder wars Österreich, das jeder Bürger verpflichtet ist zu Wählen und wenn er es nicht macht dann ein Bußgeld zahlen muss.

Wäre dann echt gespannt wie dann das Ergebnis wäre.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. September 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Es kann aber auch an der sehr niedrigen Wahlbeteiligung liegen. Vielleicht sollte es Deutschlang auch so machen wie in der Schweiz oder wars Österreich, das jeder Bürger verpflichtet ist zu Wählen und wenn er es nicht macht dann ein Bußgeld zahlen muss.
> 
> Wäre dann echt gespannt wie dann das Ergebnis wäre.


prozenten ist egal wie viele wählen gehen...


----------



## Valinar (27. September 2009)

Ist eigentlich auch schwachsinn jemand zu bestrafen wenn er nicht zur Wahl geht.
Sollen alle dazu verpflichtet werden wie in der DDR?
Das wäre wirklich ein trauriger Tag für Deutschland wenn sowas jemals kommt.


----------



## panzerknacker (27. September 2009)

Genießt euer Schwarz-Gelb.

Viel Spaß bei Videospielverbot, Netzsperren, Ger in Afghanistan, lockerung des Kündigungsschutz und ein Steuerparadis für reiche


----------



## Redryujin (27. September 2009)

Das Problem ist das die Wahlbeteiligung immer weiter sinkt. Irgendwann kann es mal so weit sein das nur noch 50% der Deutschen wählen geht. Man kann ja auch Briefwahl machen man muss ja nicht gleich ins Wahllokal rennen.

Aber man sieht die Faulheit nimmt immer mehr zu. Ich musste heute auch Arbeiten und bin dann nach Arbeitsende noch wählen gegangen. Ich wollte zuerst auch nicht aber durch Überzeugung durch die Bekannten/arbeitskollegen bin ich doch gegangen weil ich nicht für alle Parteien stimmen will. Bzw meine Stimme bekommt nicht jeder.


----------



## Destilatus (27. September 2009)

panzerknacker schrieb:


> Genießt euer Schwarz-Gelb.
> 
> Viel Spaß bei Videospielverbot, Netzsperren, Ger in Afghanistan, lockerung des Kündigungsschutz und ein Steuerparadis für reiche




/sing! 

Hau ab Deutschland und bleib wo du bist, Schwarz-Rotes Land was Gold nicht ist!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. September 2009)

panzerknacker schrieb:


> Genießt euer Schwarz-Gelb.
> 
> Viel Spaß bei Videospielverbot, Netzsperren, Ger in Afghanistan, lockerung des Kündigungsschutz und ein Steuerparadis für reiche



Ja die Leute hier sind leider völlig bescheuert - ich kann es nicht glauben: Die Parteien, die ausschliesslich Lobbyismus, Reiche, Wirtschaftshaie und Wild- Westkapitalismus fördern, gewinnen die Wahlen ... da fehlen mir auch die Worte: Da hätte man auch den Imperator und Darth Vader wählen können.


----------



## computerblicker (27. September 2009)

Top Sache, Schwarz-Gelb, Glasstaat willkommen
Ich könnt kotzen.

Bin gespannt wann der erste wegen Counter Strike in Knast kommt "OUh, ouuuuh...der vergewaltigt bestimmt auch kleine Kinder"

Btw:
Wer nich wählen war darf nicht maulen.


----------



## Brimbur (27. September 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ja die Leute hier sind leider völlig bescheuert - ich kann es nicht glauben: Die Parteien, die ausschliesslich Lobbyismus, Reiche, Wirtschaftshaie und Wild- Westkapitalismus fördern, gewinnen die Wahlen ... da fehlen mir auch die Worte: Da hätte man auch den Imperator und Darth Vader wählen können.




Also wie ich das sehe haben wir doch sowas in der Richtung jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## computerblicker (27. September 2009)

Na genau das will er ja damit sagen ;-)


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

vote for darth vader und den imperator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann wär hier endlich ma ruhe und die buneswehr hätte ein paar coole kampf anzüge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. September 2009)

Brimbur schrieb:


> Also wie ich das sehe haben wir doch sowas in der Richtung jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja natürlich - so wird es laufen .. da wählt ein Volk von ca 80 Millionen Leutchen zwei Parteien, die für ca 60 Millionen REIN GAR NIX POSITIVES bewirken werden. Wie abgefuckt muss man sein .,.. und wie dumm ... ich bin so sauer .... absolut fassungslos ist das ganze.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> vote for darth vader und den imperator
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*seufz* ... hehe ja,.. sorry mir ist imo kaum zum lachen zumute.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (27. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> prozenten ist egal wie viele wählen gehen...


In Mathe bist nich so dolle oder? Es ist davon auszugehen das die Prozente sich erheblich verändern würden wenn alle wählen!



Valinar schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich auch schwachsinn jemand zu bestrafen wenn er nicht zur Wahl geht.
> Sollen alle dazu verpflichtet werden wie in der DDR?
> Das wäre wirklich ein trauriger Tag für Deutschland wenn sowas jemals kommt.


Warum? Es wollen doch auch alle von der Demokratie profitieren, ist ja so schlimm nen Kreuz zu machen und wenn es nur Quer über den ganzen Wahlzettel ist!



panzerknacker schrieb:


> Genießt euer Schwarz-Gelb.
> 
> Viel Spaß bei Videospielverbot, Netzsperren, Ger in Afghanistan, lockerung des Kündigungsschutz und ein Steuerparadis für reiche


Jup. Und Mindestlöhne kann man damit leider auch vergessen. Willkommen im Land der Staatsalmosen!



Das ist der Supergau für die normale arbeitend Bevölkerung, also die Mehrheit welche unter 25000 Euro im Jahr verdient.
Wenn viele Deutsche nicht so verblödet und Mediengläubig wären und die Geschichte vom "Bösen Wolf"(Linke) glauben würde, dann würden die Wahlen ganz anders aussehen. Wobei ich sagen muß das ich die Linken auch nicht gern allein in der Regierung hätte.


----------



## Kono (shat) (27. September 2009)

ich möchte voller stolz sagen

ICH HABE DIE MERKEL NICHT GEWÄHLT!

letztes mal nicht, und diesesmal erstrecht nicht!



guido westerwelle als außenminister *in grund und boden schäm*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. September 2009)

Wenn ich ne Flagge hätte, ich würde sie auf Halbmast hissen...

Deutschland hat nichts gelernt! Also wünsche ich uns allen viel Spaß mit den Terroranschlägen in zwei Wochen, Massenentlassungen und der "oh Wunder" plötzlich wieder auftretenden Wirtschaftskrise die ja doch erstmal vorbei war!

Naja, der EU-Vertrag wirds richten! Dann wird halt soziales weiter abgebaut und Demonstrationen "niedergeschlagen"!

Oh man....


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> I
> 
> Jup. Und Mindestlöhne kann man damit leider auch vergessen. Willkommen im Land der Staatsalmosen!
> 
> ...



Wie wahr ... vollkommen richtig.


----------



## panzerknacker (27. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> In Mathe bist nich so dolle oder? Es ist davon auszugehen das die Prozente sich erheblich verändern würden wenn alle wählen!
> 
> 
> Warum? Es wollen doch auch alle von der Demokratie profitieren, ist ja so schlimm nen Kreuz zu machen und wenn es nur Quer über den ganzen Wahlzettel ist!
> ...



ich hätte die linke aber 100 mal lieber in der regierung als die fdp


----------



## Thrawns (27. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. September 2009)

Ich denke, dass das Ergebnis schlecht ist, darum streiten wir uns nicht. Es fragt sich nurnoch wie schlecht es ist.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das Ergebnis schlecht ist, darum streiten wir uns nicht. Es fragt sich nurnoch wie schlecht es ist.



keine Sorge, das wirst du in den nächsten Monaten schon noch bemerken....


----------



## panzerknacker (27. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das Ergebnis schlecht ist, darum streiten wir uns nicht. Es fragt sich nurnoch wie schlecht es ist.



Westerwelle = Außenminister

ich glaube das sagt schon alles....


----------



## Redryujin (27. September 2009)

Ich weiß auch nicht wer so dumm ist und Schwarz Gelb wählt. Das sind aber auch zum Teil die alte Generartion noch die die wählen.

Wenigstens war ich bei der Wahl und habe die Linken gewählt.

Ich denke mal jetzt werden wieder 4 harte Jahre kommen. Mehrwertsteuererhöhung usw wird sicher kommen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

das sieht echt nicht gut aus O_o meine mutter hat grad eben als sie die ergebnisse gesehen hat direkt nen facepalm gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (27. September 2009)

panzerknacker schrieb:


> ich hätte die linke aber 100 mal lieber in der regierung als die fdp


In der Regierung ja, aber nicht allein!


----------



## Abigayle (27. September 2009)

Also wenn die ersten Hochrechnungen so stimmen, na dann gute Nacht. 
Die reden von Mittelstand? Die werden den Mittelstand so kaputtmachen, das wir sozial ins Mittelalter zurückfallen! Die reichen werden mit Kohle überschüttet während sozial schwache Familien immer weiter in die Armut rutschen. Es wird sich immer weiter aufbauschen und irgendwann haben wir hier mal "Bürgerkrieg" wie so vor einiger Zeit in Frankreich. Naja. Noch ist nichts entschiden (hoffe ich), noch sinds Hochrechnungen. Warten wirs ab.
Aber by the Way:
War das nicht sogar die FDP die auf die Idee kam, Arbeitslose/Hartz4 Empfänger und so weiter sollen ne schwarze Armbinde tragen damit sie sofort erkennt? Herzlich willkommen in einem der dunklen Kapitel Deutschlands.


----------



## Redryujin (27. September 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> War das nicht sogar die FDP die auf die Idee kam, Arbeitslose/Hartz4 Empfänger und so weiter sollen ne schwarze Armbinde tragen damit sie sofort erkennt? Herzlich willkommen in einem der dunklen Kapitel Deutschlands.




Die FDP will doch noch strenger gegen Arbeitslose/Hartz4 Empfänger werden.

Das mit der schwarzen Armbinde finde ich Menschenentwürdigend.

Noch schlimmer finde ich die Grünen die doch den Sprit auf 10€ den Liter haben will. Da sage ich dann gute Nacht bei 45 Kilometern einfach pro Fahrt könnte ich mir den Sprit nicht mehr leisten.

Die Arbeitslosenzahlen würden da auch um 5 - 10 Millionen ansteigen


----------



## tear_jerker (27. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> In Mathe bist nich so dolle oder? Es ist davon auszugehen das die Prozente sich erheblich verändern würden wenn alle wählen!


ach würden sie das? wenn die jetztigen wahlprognosen anhand abgegebener stimmen ein wahlquerschnitt von deutschland darstellen würden sich alle die nicht wählen gegangen sind, auch in dieses raster einfügen.
du willst mir doch sonst nicht erzählen das alle nichtwähler ein und die selbe partei wählen würden oder?

btw: Mindestlöhne sind eine super illusion, würden man sie in den höhen durchsetzen wie es jeder will, würdest du bei de rnächsten wahl über die hohe arbeitslosigkeit weinen oder nach einer mindestanzahl an beschäftigten rufen, soviel zu mathe...


----------



## panzerknacker (27. September 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Also wenn die ersten Hochrechnungen so stimmen, na dann gute Nacht.
> Die reden von Mittelstand? Die werden den Mittelstand so kaputtmachen, das wir sozial ins Mittelalter zurückfallen! Die reichen werden mit Kohle überschüttet während sozial schwache Familien immer weiter in die Armut rutschen. Es wird sich immer weiter aufbauschen und irgendwann haben wir hier mal "Bürgerkrieg" wie so vor einiger Zeit in Frankreich. Naja. Noch ist nichts entschiden (hoffe ich), noch sinds Hochrechnungen. Warten wirs ab.
> Aber by the Way:
> War das nicht sogar die FDP die auf die Idee kam, Arbeitslose/Hartz4 Empfänger und so weiter sollen ne schwarze Armbinde tragen damit sie sofort erkennt? Herzlich willkommen in einem der dunklen Kapitel Deutschlands.



leider sind solche Hochrechnungen immer sehr genau..


und natürlich sind alle Arbeitslosen faule Schweine , die erst um 11 uhr aufstehen, wie unser wirtschaftsminister gestern bei der Tvtotal BUndestagswahl gestern sagte.


und sowas soll unser Land regieren ???
Adolf lässt grüßen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Die FDP will doch noch strenger gegen Arbeitslose/Hartz4 Empfänger werden.
> 
> Das mit der schwarzen Armbinde finde ich Menschenentwürdigend.
> 
> ...



das is doch wol ein schlechter scherz O_o
armbinden (mhh erinnert mich irgendwie ans 3te reich O_o)
und 10 € pro liter


----------



## tear_jerker (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das is doch wol ein schlechter scherz O_o
> armbinden (mhh erinnert mich irgendwie ans 3te reich O_o)
> und 10 € pro liter


dont feed the troll


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> dont feed the troll



also das war nich ernst gemeint? =O


----------



## Redryujin (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das is doch wol ein schlechter scherz O_o
> armbinden (mhh erinnert mich irgendwie ans 3te reich O_o)
> und 10 € pro liter




Das mit den 10 € pro Liter das die Grünen gerne machen wollen hatten wir sogar im Sozialkundeunterricht damals in der Schule gehabt. Als wir das Thema Politik durchgenommen haben. Da haben wir jede einzelne Partei durchgenommen und was die machen wollen usw.

Das mit den Armbinden möchte ich noch eines dazusagen. Ich meinte das ich mal vor Jahren gehört habe das irgendjemand vorgeschlagen hat Fußfesseln für die Hartz 4 Empfänger tragen müssten. Ist aber schon lange her und nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. September 2009)

Das wurde von den CDU-Wählern gewählt:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Innenminist.../meldung/145887

wie das dann aussieht?

Jüngstes Beispiel Amerika: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZm_c0HTal8...feature=related

Und das ist nur die "Spitze" des Eisbergs......


----------



## Fusssi (27. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ach würden sie das? wenn die jetztigen wahlprognosen anhand abgegebener stimmen ein wahlquerschnitt von deutschland darstellen würden sich alle die nicht wählen gegangen sind, auch in dieses raster einfügen.
> du willst mir doch sonst nicht erzählen das alle nichtwähler ein und die selbe partei wählen würden oder?
> 
> btw: Mindestlöhne sind eine super illusion, würden man sie in den höhnen durchsetzen wie es jeder will, würdest du bei de rnächsten wahl über die hohe arbeitslosigkeit weinen oder nach einer mindestanzahl an beschägtigten rufen, soviel zu mathe...


Wie kommst du darauf das die die wählen gegangen sind auch den Querschnitt derer darstellen die nicht wählen waren. Das mußt mir mal wissenschaftlich beweisen. Es ist wohl viel mehr davon auszugehen das jene die nicht wählen gehen keine sinnvollen Altanativer sehen und die CDU wär wohl sicher nicht die Altanative?!?!??!?!?!?!?!


Mindestlöhne sind keine Illusion, sondern dringend nötig um die Situation nicht noch schlimmer zu machen. Was willst denn mit Steuerzahlern denen noch was geben mußt anstaat Steuern zu bekommen. Leute die nicht genug zum leben verdienen konsumieren nicht und zahlen keine Steuern!

Und es geht nicht drum das jeder 3000 Euro im Monat verdient, sondern darum das man von Arbeit auch leben kann. Das trifft auf Millionen von 40Stunden Arbeitsstellen aber nicht mehr zu. Ich hatte mal einen bei dem sollte ich für 700Euro Netto fast 70Stunden die Woche arbeiten. Und dafür wollte der dann noch ne Förderung beim AAmt beantragen. Ich hab dankend abgelehnt!


----------



## tear_jerker (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> also das war nich ernst gemeint? =O


siehe über mir, quelle ist "mal gehört" und sozialkunde unterricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das 10&#8364; pro liter benzin total utopisch ist, sollte dem jenigen schon beim verfassen auffallen. zumal ich dann gerne wissen will, wie sie der verfasser sich den inlands- oder auch auslandstransport von waren und person vorstellt.

edit @ fussi: mindestlöhne sind eine (zugegebenermaßen schöne) illsuion, weil das vorraussetzt das jeder der jetzt hart für zu wenig geld schuftet dann auch diesen mindestlohn bekommt, ich aber sage dir das eine menge solcher leute nach einführung des mindestlohn nicht mehr hart schuften für nichts. und nichtwähler gehen meist wegen politikverdorssenheit nicht wählen, nicht weil ihnen die programme nicht zu sagen. insofern würden sie wenn sie gezwungen werden zu wählen, sich dennoch in dieses raster einfügen


----------



## panzerknacker (27. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf das die die wählen gegangen sind auch den Querschnitt derer darstellen die nicht wählen waren. Das mußt mir mal wissenschaftlich beweisen. Es ist wohl viel mehr davon auszugehen das jene die nicht wählen gehen keine sinnvollen Altanativer sehen und die CDU wär wohl sicher nicht die Altanative?!?!??!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> Mindestlöhne sind keine Illusion, sondern dringend nötig um die Situation nicht noch schlimmer zu machen. Was willst denn mit Steuerzahlern denen noch was geben mußt anstaat Steuern zu bekommen. Leute die nicht genug zum leben verdienen konsumieren nicht und zahlen keine Steuern!
> ...



Der Mindestlohn ist das Dringendste, was dieses Land braucht, wenn ich daran denke, dass in manchen bundesländern Frisösen für 3 Euro Brutto!!! die Stunde arbeiten 



Ps.   CDU an die Macht!! : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttVpENIkMcQ  "hust"


----------



## Fusssi (27. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> edit @ fussi: mindestlöhne sind eine (zugegebenermaßen schöne) illsuion, weil das vorraussetzt das jeder der jetzt hart für zu wenig geld schuftet dann auch diesen mindestlohn bekommt, ich aber sage dir das eine menge solcher leute nach einführung des mindestlohn nicht mehr hart schuften für nichts. und nichtwähler gehen meist wegen politikverdorssenheit nicht wählen, nicht weil ihnen die programme nicht zu sagen. insofern würden sie wenn sie gezwungen werden zu wählen, sich dennoch in dieses raster einfügen


Sorry wenn ich das so sage, aber Dir haben se ordendlich das Gehirn gewaschen!

Keine Firma geht kaputt weil se 10Euro die Stunde zahlt, das ist ein Märchen von unseren heiß geliebten Lobiisten! Und die paar Firmen die daran doch kaputt gehen würden sind ohnehin wirdschaftlich nicht tragbar. 


MENSCHEN DIE POLITIKVERDROSSEN SIND WÄHLEN MIT SICHERHEIT NICHT CDU!  Mehr denken weniger Phrasen dreschen!


----------



## tear_jerker (27. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das so sage, aber Dir haben se ordendlich das Gehirn gewaschen!
> 
> Keine Firma geht kaputt weil se 10Euro die Stunde zahlt, das ist ein Märchen von unseren heiß geliebten Lobiisten! Und die paar Firmen die daran doch kaputt gehen würden sind ohnehin wirdschaftlich nicht tragbar.
> 
> ...


nichts von dem was du mir hier unterstellst habe ich so gesagt. sicherlich geht eine firma nicht kaputt wenn sie einer putze 10&#8364; die stunde bezahlt, zummindest wenn es eine große ist. aber wenne s eine große ist, dann wird sie mehrere putzen haben die dann auch die 10&#8364; wollen. die firma kann sich hier entscheiden, auf mehr geld verzichten und allen putzen etc 10&#8364; mindestlohn zahlen, oder aber nur die hälfte behalten und sie härter arbeiten lassen. mindestlohn verhindert nämlich nicht das eine firma sagt "nö, sie leisten zwar gute arbeit, aber sie sind nicht essentiell und vond aher spare ich bei ihnen zu diesen konditionen ein". und mal ehrlich, selbst hier auf buffed wird sich imemr mehr über profitgier ausgelassen, denkst du da werden die allen die "solche" jobs machen behalten nur weil es für die arbeitnehmer toll wäre?
Sorry wenn ich dir das so sage, aber bei dir haben se das einsetzend es Hirns nach der wäsche wohl vollends vergessen, vielleicht ists im trockner aber auch zu sehr zusammengeschrumpft.

politikverdrossenheit gibt es im übrigen auch unter cdu wählern,d as ist nämlich kein zeichen davon das einem die parteien nicht zusagen, sondern das man egal für wen man stimmt eh keinen einfluss drauf hat was letztendlich passiert. du siehst , das hat nichts mit mangelnden alternativen zu tun, sondern viel mehr mit der wirkungd er politik auf die menschen. der diesjährige wahlkampf tat sein übriges die menschen der politik überdrüssig zu werden


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

yey piraten haben 2% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> yey piraten haben 2%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jau, um die 900.000 Stimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panzerknacker (27. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nichts von dem was du mir hier unterstellst habe ich so gesagt. sicherlich geht eine firma nicht kaputt wenn sie einer putze 10€ die stunde bezahlt, zummindest wenn es eine große ist. aber wenne s eine große ist, dann wird sie mehrere putzen haben die dann auch die 10€ wollen. die firma kann sich hier entscheiden, auf mehr geld verzichten und allen putzen etc 10€ mindestlohn zahlen, oder aber nur die hälfte behalten und sie härter arbeiten lassen. mindestlohn verhindert nämlich nicht das eine firma sagt "nö, sie leisten zwar gute arbeit, aber sie sind nicht essentiell und vond aher spare ich bei ihnen zu diesen konditionen ein". und mal ehrlich, selbst hier auf buffed wird sich imemr mehr über profitgier ausgelassen, denkst du da werden die allen die "solche" jobs machen behalten nur weil es für die arbeitnehmer toll wäre?
> Sorry wenn ich dir das so sage, aber bei dir haben se das einsetzend es Hirns nach der wäsche wohl vollends vergessen, vielleicht ists im trockner aber auch zu sehr zusammengeschrumpft.
> 
> politikverdrossenheit gibt es im übrigen auch unter cdu wählern,d as ist nämlich kein zeichen davon das einem die parteien nicht zusagen, sondern das man egal für wen man stimmt eh keinen einfluss drauf hat was letztendlich passiert. du siehst , das hat nichts mit mangelnden alternativen zu tun, sondern viel mehr mit der wirkungd er politik auf die menschen. der diesjährige wahlkampf tat sein übriges die menschen der politik überdrüssig zu werden



stimmt, deswegen haben auch Luxemberg, Frankreich,Iralnd,Holand,Belgien,Australien,Vereinigte Königreiche,Österrich,USA!,Griechenland,Israel,Spanien,Zypern,Malta,Slowenien,Portugal,Kroatien,Türkei
,Tschechien,Estland,Slowakei,Polen,Lettland,ungarn,Litauen,Rumänien,Bulgarien,Ser
bien,albanien und die Ukraine ihn schon eingeführt.

Ausserdem geht es hier um mindeste soziale Gerechtigkeit


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Jau, um die 900.000 Stimmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is ja schonmal ein anfang... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (27. September 2009)

...in den Vereinigten Staaten und Großbritannien, wo der Mindestlohn so niedrig ist, dass davon weniger als 2 % der Arbeitnehmer betroffen sind, &#8222;in der Regel keine oder allenfalls geringfügig negative, sondern bisweilen sogar positive Beschäftigungseffekte eines Mindestlohns&#8220; gefunden wurden. In Frankreich, wo der Mindestlohn so hoch ist, dass 15,6 % der Arbeitnehmer betroffen sind, zeigten sich im Unterschied dazu teilweise starke negative Beschäftigungseffekte, vor allem bei Jugendlichen und Frauen. In diesem Land, das laut SVR &#8222;hinsichtlich seines institutionellen Regelwerkes auf dem Arbeitsmarkt am ehesten mit Deutschland vergleichbar ist&#8220;...
Untersuchungen Mindestlohn

Über den Mindestlohn kann man viel Streiten aber ein Heilsbringer ist es ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. September 2009)

panzerknacker schrieb:


> stimmt, deswegen haben auch Luxemberg, Frankreich,Iralnd,Holand,Belgien,Australien,Vereinigte Königreiche,Österrich,USA!,Griechenland,Israel,Spanien,Zypern,Malta,Slowenien,Portugal,Kroatien,Türkei
> ,Tschechien,Estland,Slowakei,Polen,Lettland,ungarn,Litauen,Rumänien,Bulgarien,Se
> r
> bien,albanien und die Ukraine ihn schon eingeführt.
> ...


dazu empfehle ich dir mal den wikilink damit du mal gucken kannst wie hoch doch die mindestlöhne dort sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
im übrigen haben auch norwegen udn andere europäische länder schon eine internetsperre "für" kipo was auch gern als argument von vdL gebracht wird. sofern ich dich da richtig interpretiere, dann ist das was die masse macht das richtige, soll ich also auch zu den christen gehen und sagen werdet muslime?

btw: findest du im wikilink auch genügend beispiele für berechtigte kritik und 10€ mindestlohn ind eutschland kannst du mal wirklich knicken, das wäre selbst mit einer anderenr egierung(auch wenn beworben) nicht gekommen


----------



## Abigayle (27. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> siehe über mir, quelle ist "mal gehört" und sozialkunde unterricht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ähm, wenn du mal dir die Mühe gemacht hättest und in mein Profil geschaut hättst wüsstest du das ich 26 bin und damit schon lange außer Schule raus. Schlauberger ohne Nachzudenken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab das in nem RADIOINTERVIEW gehört, also hab ich keinen BEWEISS! Also erst fragen dann labern! *frechgrins* Hmmm, ich hätte es mal aufzeichnen sollen, nur .... das Autoradio meiner Schwester kann das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. September 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Ähm, wenn du mal dir die Mühe gemacht hättest und in mein Profil geschaut hättst wüsstest du das ich 26 bin und damit schon lange außer Schule raus. Schlauberger ohne Nachzudenken!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


say what ?wer bist du denn und wtf hab ich von dir geredet?
oder war das grad ein zweitacc fail?

nur zur sicherheit, ich mein redruyyin dessen quelle das von mir genannte war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (27. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> say what ?wer bist du denn und wtf hab ich von dir geredet?
> oder war das grad ein zweitacc fail?
> 
> nur zur sicherheit, ich mein redruyyin dessen quelle das von mir genannte war
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dann muss ich mich entschuldigen. Mein Fehler! Da sich das besagte teilweise auf mein Kommentar bezog, fühlte ich mich angesprochen. Aber wäre sehr nett wenn du mich deshalb nicht gleich beleidigen würdest. Dein Ton ist grad echt daneben.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. September 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Dein Ton ist grad echt daneben.


find ich nicht, das liegt wenn dann an dem etwas sarkastisch aussehen zwinkersmiley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


außerdem hab ich dich nicht beleidigt, zummindest nicht bewusst, ich war nur erstaunt wo du aufeinmal her kamst, da ich deine posts nicht mal in der nähe von meinen gesehen hab, zumal ich auch noch einen post vor dem von dir reklamierten ich auch noch zum thema jemanden quote  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (27. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> War heute bei der Kommunalwahl in NRW und hab FDP gewählt. Werde die wohl auch am 27.09. wählen. Deren Wahlprogramm sagt mir einfach am meisten zu
> 
> SPD, Linke und Grüne ticken meiner Meinung nach nimmer ganz richtig. Naja Piraten hab ich ja auf der ersten Seite bereits was zu gesagt, ich wähle niemanden, der zu wichtigen Punkten kein Wahlprogramm hat. NPD und REP fallen für mich genauso weg. Hab letztens ne Zeitung von der NPD gesehen und bin da fast vom Stuhl gefallen. Hassparolen ohne ende, in jedem Wahlthema steht zum Schluss "Und die Ausländer werfen wir raus". Dazu erinnert  mich das Niveau ziemlich stark an Bild-Zeitung, also wie die Texte geschrieben sind und man sieht da schon recht gut, wer zur Zielgruppe der Partei gehört.
> Bleiben also nur noch CDU und FDP.



Ich würde nie was von denen lesen , die haben realitätverlust und die konsevative würde ich nie wählen auser du gehörst zu den oberen Zehntausent.


----------



## Stancer (27. September 2009)

Schwarz-Gelb ... wunderbar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustig finde ich es wie sich die Linke als Sieger brüstet und immernoch sagt die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung steht auf ihrer Seite.... no comment

Ergebnis für die SPD ist bitter, hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet. Ich hab eigentlich wieder mit grosser Koalition gerechnet. Aber das ist Krass : 1,6 Millionen SPD-Wähler sind nicht zur Wahl gegangen und insgesamt über 6 Millionen Wähler verloren !

@Ascalonier : Hab das ja nur aus Zufall gefunden. Wusste garnet wo das her war und habs oben auf der Altpapierkiste bei mir Zuhause liegen sehen. Naja und ich musste gerade aufs Klo und brauchte ne gute Lektüre, da war das Wahlprogramm der NPD genau richtig für, als Klopapier war es leider ungeeignet, nicht mal für sowas ist die NPD nütze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (27. September 2009)

Aber ich denk mal so: Erst machen se alle Tausend Versprechungen kurz vor der Wahl udn was kommt? Vielleicht 10% von der tollen Tigerenten Koalition  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (27. September 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> [...] Dein Ton ist grad echt daneben.


Da muss ich zustimmen. Alleine das Thema an sich birgt einfach zu viel Konfliktpotential. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es derart ausarten muss. Achtet bitte auf Eure Wortwahl, sonst müssen wir Mods eingreifen. Eine *sachliche* Diskussion sollte jedoch hinbekommen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (27. September 2009)

Juhuu ...
Die Spaßpartei darf an die Macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mir graut vor der möglichen Anzahl von Ministern, die bereits unter Kohl im Amt waren.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. September 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Da muss ich zustimmen. Alleine das Thema an sich birgt einfach zu viel Konfliktpotential. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es derart ausarten muss. Achtet bitte auf Eure Wortwahl, sonst müssen wir Mods eingreifen. Eine *sachliche* Diskussion sollte jedoch hinbekommen, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mal budder bei die fische: das war doch nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (27. September 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Da muss ich zustimmen. Alleine das Thema an sich birgt einfach zu viel Konfliktpotential. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es derart ausarten muss. Achtet bitte auf Eure Wortwahl, sonst müssen wir Mods eingreifen. Eine *sachliche* Diskussion sollte jedoch hinbekommen, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann verweis ich dich doch mal auf die kommentare von Tünnemann.
Die finde ich nähmlich arg beleidigend.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. September 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> Dann verweis ich dich doch mal auf die kommentare von Tünnemann.
> Die finde ich nähmlich arg beleidigend.



Was ich schrieb entspricht vollkommen der Wahrheit: Die beiden Parteien waren noch nie Bürgernah ! Wie andere hier schon anmerkten, profitiert lediglich eine Minderheit der Bevölkerung von deren Politik ! Und das ist wohl unbestreitbar.


----------



## Abigayle (27. September 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Was ich schrieb entspricht vollkommen der Wahrheit: Die beiden Parteien waren noch nie Bürgernah ! Wie andere hier schon anmerkten, profitiert lediglich eine Minderheit der Bevölkerung von deren Politik ! Und das ist wohl unbestreitbar.



Da geb ich dir recht und zwar die die Kohle haben profitieren! Denen wird das Nest noch besser ausgepolstert und die die schon am Existentzminimum ihr da sein fristen werden noch tiefer in den Strudel bestehend aus Schulden, Arbeitslosigkeit und so weiter getrieben!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. September 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir recht und zwar die die Kohle haben profitieren! Denen wird das Nest noch besser ausgepolstert und die die schon am Existentzminimum ihr da sein fristen werden noch tiefer in den Strudel bestehend aus Schulden, Arbeitslosigkeit und so weiter getrieben!



Leider wahr.


----------



## Phash (27. September 2009)

Bürgernah... Bürgerlich... der Bürger

Der Begriff Bürger leitet sich von &#8222;burga&#8220; (ahd = Schutz) ab, ursprünglich ein befestigter Wohnsitz, eine Burg, in dem sich Gewerbetreibende und Händler niederließen. Im englischen, speziell in Schottland ist auch &#8222;Burgh&#8220; als Bezeichnung für eine Stadt mit Stadtrechten bzw. eine freie Stadt weiterhin gebräuchlich. (wikipedia)




der Pöbel hat da nichts zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






daher kommt halt "bürgerlich" im Sinne der Koalition... der Pöbel wäht links. 




Pöbel ist hier nicht abwertend zu verstehen, sondern nur zur Verdeutlichung der Tatsachen


----------



## Deanne (27. September 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Was ich schrieb entspricht vollkommen der Wahrheit: Die beiden Parteien waren noch nie Bürgernah ! Wie andere hier schon anmerkten, profitiert lediglich eine Minderheit der Bevölkerung von deren Politik ! Und das ist wohl unbestreitbar.



Seh ich ähnlich.

Die Leute sind frustriert und unzufrieden. Die große Koalition hat sich während ihrer Regierungszeit oftmals selbst im Weg gestanden und versprochene Änderung wurden bereits im Kern blockiert. Und nun wünschen sich viele, dass sich in Deutschland wieder etwas ändert. Und was bietet sich da mehr an, als eine andere Partei an die Macht zu wählen?

Leider wissen die wenigsten, dass sie sich mit der FDP selbst keinen Gefallen getan habe. Ich führe es einfach mal auf die mangelnde politische Bildung und das geringe Interesse an der Wahl selbst zurück, dass die Schwarz-Gelb jetzt so stark geworden ist. Es wissen viel zu wenige, dass die FDP noch nie eine Partei war, die nah am Durchschnittsbürger war. Schon damals in der Ära Kohl nicht. Westerwelle kann den Leuten erzählen, was er will, der "neue Mittelstand", den er als den "Motor Deutschlands" bezeichnet, besteht sicher nicht aus dem kleinen Angestellten und dem einfachen Arbeiter. Viel mehr setzt sich die FDP seit je her für Steuersenkungen für das Unternehmertum ein, vom Normalverdiener war noch nie die Rede.

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mir nach diesem Wahlergebnis wirklich Sorgen mache, welche Veränderungen uns auch besonders im Gesundheitswesen erwarten. Okay, Ulla Schmidt war sicherlich alles andere als ein Segen für Deutschland, aber nun muss man als Kassenpatient damit rechnen, dass die Beiträge noch deutlicher steigen. Wer ist denn schon privat versichert und profitiert von den damit verbundenen Angenehmlichkeiten? Richtig, die gleichen Leute, die eh schon genug Geld auf der hohen Kante haben. 
Und das werden auch bald die merken, die jetzt noch jubeln und glauben, dass es in Deutschland dank Schwarz-Gelb wieder bergauf geht.

Schwarz-Gelb führt an, die Ausgaben für die Abwrackprämie in das Bildungssystem investiert haben zu wollen. Es heißt, von den ausgegebenen Millionen hätte man 25 Jahre lang Stipendien für die deutsche Bildungselite finanzieren können. Da kann ich nur lautstark lachen. Wieder geht es um Differenzierung, um die Schaffung einer Elite, die profitieren soll. Leistung soll wieder etwas wert sein. Eigentlich ein guter Ansatz, aber: gute Noten = Stipendium? Wer entscheidet bitte, wann ein Student genug Arbeit investiert hat, um finanzielle Förderung zu verdienen? 

Wo bleibt die hochgelobte Gerechtigkeit, wenn viele bluten, damit es wenige einfacher haben?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich.
> 
> Die Leute sind frustriert und unzufrieden. Die große Koalition hat sich während ihrer Regierungszeit oftmals selbst im Weg gestanden und versprochene Änderung wurden bereits im Kern blockiert. Und nun wünschen sich viele, dass sich in Deutschland wieder etwas ändert. Und was bietet sich da mehr an, als eine andere Partei an die Macht zu wählen?
> 
> ...



Ja... leider leider ... was meinst du wieso ich so aufgebracht bin .... eben genau das, was du schreibst geht mir die ganze Zeit durch den Kopf.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. September 2009)

Würden Wahlen etwas ändern wären sie verboten!


----------



## Bloodletting (27. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Würden Wahlen etwas ändern wären sie verboten!



„Das beste Argument gegen die Demokratie ist ein Fünf-Minuten Gespräch mit einem durchschnittlichen Wähler.“ - Winston Churchill


----------



## Stancer (27. September 2009)

Naja, sehr viele Länder auf der Welt haben keine Demokratie und will jemand behaupten, das die Menschen in diesen Ländern unglücklich sind ? Glaubt ihr die laufen dort auf den Straßen herum und klagen den ganzen Tag : "Buhhh wir haben eine Monarchie, warum haben wir keine Demokratie?"

Warum wohl hat z.b. die Monarchie, Kaisertum oder Republik so lange existiert ? Sicher nicht weil die Menschen in diesen Staatsformen unglücklich waren.

Die meisten Menschen können mit ihrer "Stimme" eh nichts anfangen und wollen es eigentlich auch gar nicht.
Die Staatsformen, die in Europa/USA herrschen sind einmalig auf der Welt ob sie besser oder schlechter sind als andere kann man kaum beurteilen. Wir kennen nur Demokratie, sind darin aufgewachsen. Eine andere Staatsform wäre Fremdartig für uns und schon allein deswegen würden wir sie ablehnen. Aber in Ländern mit anderen Staatsformen ist es genau umgekehrt mit der Demokratie. Die wollen sowas gar nicht.

Finde es übrigens lächerlich nun alle FDP Wähler als "Idioten abzustempeln, die von Politik ja eh keine Ahnung haben"
Ausserdem : Politik kann niemals perfekt für alle sein. Des einen Wohl ist es anderen Leid heisst es so schön. Allen Recht machen kann man nicht also muss man irgendwo eine Mitte finden. Wer meint die deutsche Politik sollte nur auf ihn persönlich zugeschnitten sein ist einfach nur Egoistisch und versteht von Politik überhaupt nichts !


----------



## Deanne (27. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Finde es übrigens lächerlich nun alle FDP Wähler als "Idioten abzustempeln, die von Politik ja eh keine Ahnung haben"
> Ausserdem : Politik kann niemals perfekt für alle sein. Des einen Wohl ist es anderen Leid heisst es so schön. Allen Recht machen kann man nicht also muss man irgendwo eine Mitte finden. Wer meint die deutsche Politik sollte nur auf ihn persönlich zugeschnitten sein ist einfach nur Egoistisch und versteht von Politik überhaupt nichts !



Ich sage ja nicht, dass alle FDP-Wähler Idioten sind. Ich habe nur davon gesprechen, dass viele aus reinem Unwissen und aus brennendem Wunsch nach Veränderung eine neue Regierung an die Macht gewählt haben. Das habe ich nicht nur im Sowi- und Politik-Unterricht an meiner Schule mitbekommen, sondern auch bei der Arbeit als Wahlvorsitzende in meinem Wahlbezirk. 
Da kommt man sehr schnell mit den Leuten ins Gespräch und viele haben nicht viel Ahnung davon, was die Parteien eigentlich durchsetzen wollen, sondern wählen einfach die Partei, die ihnen eine Verbesserung der eigenen Situation verspricht. Und da ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass das gewählt ist, was momentan eben NICHT an der Macht ist. O-Ton: "Jetzt muss mal jemand anderer ran, dann kommt auch bald wieder der Umbruch!" Vor allem alte und sehr junge Wähler erzählen einem mit flammender Begeisterung, wen sie gewählt haben und aus welchen Gründen. Und die wenigsten sind wirklich von der Partei überzeugt, die sie wählen, sondern glauben einfach, dass ein Wechsel in der Regierung die Probleme im Land von heute auf morgen behebt.

Zudem erwarte ich auch keine personalisierte Politik. Wenn es mir darum ginge, meine Interessen durchzusetzen, müsste ich mehrere Parteien wählen. Es gibt durchaus Themen, bei denen ich der CDU zustimme, aber bei anderen Problemen bevorzuge ich wieder die Grünen. Aber wenn es darum geht, seine Stimme abzugeben, denken die wenigsten nur daran, was gut für die Wirtschaft oder die Allgemeinheit ist. Die meisten denken doch als erstes daran, was sie mit ihrer Stimme an der eigenen Situation verändern können. 
Mir kann niemand erzählen, dass er den Verlust des eigenen Arbeitsplatzes in Kauf nimmt, nur weil der Arbeitgeber in Taiwan kostengünstiger produzieren kann. Wenn ich mich für die Partei meines Vertrauens entscheide, dann frage ich mich, was sie für Deutschland tun kann, aber eben auch, ob sie sich für mich als Studenten oder für die Gleichberechtigung meiner Position als Frau einsetzt. Und das ist in meinen Augen nicht egoistisch.


----------



## Fusssi (27. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ....oder aber nur die hälfte behalten und sie härter arbeiten lassen. mindestlohn verhindert nämlich nicht das eine firma sagt "nö, sie leisten zwar gute arbeit, aber sie sind nicht essentiell und vond aher spare ich bei ihnen zu diesen konditionen ein". und mal ehrlich, selbst hier auf buffed wird sich imemr mehr über profitgier ausgelassen, denkst du da werden die allen die "solche" jobs machen behalten nur weil es für die arbeitnehmer toll wäre?......



Äm, das haben die Firmen schon lägst gemacht und die Putzen, um mal bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben, arbeiten schon jetzt an der Belastungsgrenze. Daher wird genau das nicht geschehen! Und um das schon vorweg zu nehmen, bei nem Stundenlohn von 10 Euro lohnt es sich noch nicht zu automatidieren. Jedenfalls nicht in diesem Bereich.

Die 10Euro waren übrigens nur mal so aus der Luft gegriffen, lass es meinetwegen 7 sein. Wer wird sich schon um Kleinigkeiten streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens, über die Austrocknung Deines Hirns (ach nee war ja meins) kannste in nem dunklen Zimmer sprechen!

@Valina: Ich glaube nur an Studien die ich selbst bezahlt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , da muß man leider ganz genau hin sehen. Denn es gilt leider: 80% aller Studien ergeben immer das Ergebniss das der Auftraggeber gerne hätte und man kann nicht immer sehen wer dahinter steckt.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. September 2009)

ich glaube in einem punkt sind wir uns alle einig und zwar das wir jetzt gespannt einer neuen zukunft entgegenblicken, ich persönlihc hab etwas angst davor aber man wird sehn was daraus wird.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich für die Partei meines Vertrauens entscheide, dann frage ich mich, was sie für Deutschland tun kann, aber eben auch, ob sie sich für mich als Studenten oder für die Gleichberechtigung meiner Position als Frau einsetzt. Und das ist in meinen Augen nicht egoistisch.


das mit dem frau zusatz find ich schon ziemlich egoistisch. meiner meinung nach ist die frau jetzt schon in vielen bereichen besser dran in deutschland als der mann. die unterschiedlichen gehaltszahlen muss man auch mal so sehen wie sie sind und nicht einfach nur die blanke zahl denn meistens steht eine vernünftige erklärungd ahinter das frauen vermeindlich weniger verdienen.
btw hab ich es noch nie erlebt das ein mann sich bei einem gleichstellungsbeauftragten beschwert das er den job nicht bekommen hat sondern eine frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> [...]



Ich bin ja immernoch für die Wehrpflicht der Frau, oder selbige abschaffen. (HA - oooh schöne Zweideutigkeit xDD)


----------



## LordofDemons (27. September 2009)

hab vor kurzem mal nen artikel gelesen in dem es darum ging das frauen jetzt sogar meistens bevorzugt werden damit man ja keine probleme mit dem AGG kriegt :/ 

war der spiegel meine ich aber legt mich jett bitte nicht fest


----------



## Abigayle (27. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das mit dem frau zusatz find ich schon ziemlich egoistisch. meiner meinung nach ist die frau jetzt schon in vielen bereichen besser dran in deutschland als der mann. die unterschiedlichen gehaltszahlen muss man auch mal so sehen wie sie sind und nicht einfach nur die blanke zahl denn meistens steht eine vernünftige erklärungd ahinter das frauen vermeindlich weniger verdienen.
> ...




Sag jetzt nicht als Begründung "könnte ja schwanger werden" *ganz frech grinst*

Ich denke mal es spuckt noch in den Köpfen der "Männer": Frauen können nicht soviel leisten wie wir". Ist nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## Stancer (27. September 2009)

Naja, hast du am Samstag TV Total Bundestagswahl-Special gesehen ? die haben da in ihrer Zielgruppe Umfragen gemacht und die Linken kamen in allen Bundesländern auf fast 50% ....

Selten sowas lächerliches gesehen. Müntefering, Westerwelle usw. waren da und auch der Herr Gysi. Das ganze war eher ne Zirkusveranstaltung. SPD und CDU haben sich die ganze zeit beharkt und Gysi hat den Entertainer gespielt und Politik auf RTL2 Niveau erzählt. Die einzigen die realistisch über Politik geredet haben waren FDP und die Grünen, für die Zielgruppe wohl zu langweilig, aber sie haben es so gesagt wie es ist und Politik ist nunmal kein Entertainment !

Kasperletheater war das und der grösste Entertainer (Gysi) bekam dann in den Umfragen die meisten Stimmen. Über die Ziele der Linken hat er gar nicht geredet und Fragen ist er geschickt ausgewichen und hat dann wieder den Part als Entertainer rein gebracht. So viel zur Unwissenheit der FDP Wähler, denn die selbe Unwissenheit findeste bei jeder Partei.

Hat heute um 20 Uhr übrigens jemand die Elefantenrunde auf ARD gesehen ? Naja das CDU und FDP auf ihren Sieg herumreiten war ja klar aber das die Linken da immernoch behaupten "Nein wir haben Recht, die Bevölkerung ist für uns" beweist für mich deren absolut realitätsfremde Denkweise.

Oder will hier jemand behaupten "Nur Wähler ohne Durchblick haben FDP gewählt" und jeder der SPD oder Linke gewählt hat weiss wie es in der Politik aussieht ?


----------



## Deanne (27. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das mit dem frau zusatz find ich schon ziemlich egoistisch. meiner meinung nach ist die frau jetzt schon in vielen bereichen besser dran in deutschland als der mann. die unterschiedlichen gehaltszahlen muss man auch mal so sehen wie sie sind und nicht einfach nur die blanke zahl denn meistens steht eine vernünftige erklärungd ahinter das frauen vermeindlich weniger verdienen.
> btw hab ich es noch nie erlebt das ein mann sich bei einem gleichstellungsbeauftragten beschwert das er den job nicht bekommen hat sondern eine frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Finde ich nicht. Es geht ja nicht darum, dass ich persönlich in Watte gepackt werde, aber in manchen Branchen und Gehaltsstufen haben es Frauen nach wie vor schwerer bzw. werden weniger ernst genommen. Es wird in Deutschland beispielsweise auch zu wenig für muslimische Frauen getan, die Opfer von familiärer Gewalt werden. Gewalt in Ehe und Familie wird teilweise mit einem Augenzwinkern hingenommen, weil viele Männer immer noch meinen, dass Frauen durchaus mal eine Tracht Prügel vertragen können.

Schau mal ins Bildungswesen. Dort bekommt man als weiblicher Praktikant oder Referendar mittlerweile fast schlechter einen Platz, weil bevorzugt männliche Bewerber genommen werden. Grund: Männer könnten benachteiligt werden, immerhin müsse ja Gerechtigkeit zwischen den Geschlechtern herrschen. Wir hatten dieses Jahr 4 männliche Praktikannten und ich war die einzige Frau, eben weil man den Eindruck hat, Männer und Frauen gleichstellen zu müssen. Und das, obwohl wir zahlreiche Anfragen von anderen Mädels hatten. Zudem bin ich sicherlich keine egoistische Emanze. Ich bin durchaus der Meinung, dass Frauen beim Bund nur dann an der Waffe dienen sollten, wenn sie dafür auch die gleiche Leistung bringen, wie Männer. Ich hätte auch nichts gegen Wehrflicht für Frauen, weil man keine Rechte fordern kann, ohne bereit zu sein, Pflichten einzugehen.



Stancer schrieb:


> Oder will hier jemand behaupten "Nur Wähler ohne Durchblick haben FDP gewählt" und jeder der SPD oder Linke gewählt hat weiss wie es in der Politik aussieht ?



Ich habe doch bereits gesagt, dass ich nicht pauschal daran interessiert bin, alle FDP-Wähler zu diffamieren. 
Natürlich gibt es auch Deppen bei der SPD, Linken und vor allem bei der NPD, aber ich hatte heute über den Tag verteilt stark den Eindruck, dass viele Wähler aus Protest Schwarz-Gelb gewählt haben und nun hoffen, dass gleich morgen die Politik umgewälzt wird. Und das geht einfach nicht. 
Ganz egal, wer die Regierung stellt.


----------



## Falathrim (27. September 2009)

Die deutschen Wähler reiten sehenden Auges und mit einem Lächeln auf den Lippen in ihren eigenen Untergang. An die Macht kommt die dreigliedrige Union (erzählt mir nicht die FDP wäre eigenständig, bitte), die letzte der Volksparteien singt nach den ersten Prognosen ihren eigenen Grabgesang, nachdem sie bei der Stimmenzahl gleichauf ist mit dem linken Spektrum aus Grünen und der Linken. 
Eine Spaßpartei stellt künftig den Außenminister, einen Möchtegernpolitiker und ein politisches Leichtgewicht, den kein Diplomat der Welt kennt. Das Kanzleramt wird weiterhin von der profil- und meinungslosen Landesmerkel..äääh...Landesmutter Merkel okkupiert und als Innenminister wird der Mann mit dem größten Kontrollzwang seit Orwell bestätigt. Irgendwo außen vor, in einer Parteizentrale, die noch aus alten Zeiten pompösen Glanz strotzt, stehen wie begossene Pudel zwei Männer, die immer die zweite Geige spielten und trotz aller Versuche nie auch nur ansatzweise erfolgreich eine Atmosphäre der Glaubwürdigkeit um sich herum aufzubauen. Und noch weiter draußen steht die Linke, die die SPD ist, die die SPD schon lange nicht mehr ist, mit den Führungspersönlichkeiten, die die SPD schon lange sucht, die aber von der SPD geschnitten wird wie keine andere.
Und ganz isoliert: meine Partei, die Grünen ;D

Deutschland, wir erklären dir den Krieg... ;D

Mir ist irgendwie zum Heulen zumute ob dieser bescheuerten Wählerschaft


----------



## Kyragan (28. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Die deutschen Wähler reiten sehenden Auges und mit einem Lächeln auf den Lippen in ihren eigenen Untergang. An die Macht kommt die dreigliedrige Union (erzählt mir nicht die FDP wäre eigenständig, bitte), die letzte der Volksparteien singt nach den ersten Prognosen ihren eigenen Grabgesang, nachdem sie bei der Stimmenzahl gleichauf ist mit dem linken Spektrum aus Grünen und der Linken.
> Eine Spaßpartei stellt künftig den Außenminister, einen Möchtegernpolitiker und ein politisches Leichtgewicht, den kein Diplomat der Welt kennt. Das Kanzleramt wird weiterhin von der profil- und meinungslosen Landesmerkel..äääh...Landesmutter Merkel okkupiert und als Innenminister wird der Mann mit dem größten Kontrollzwang seit Orwell bestätigt. Irgendwo außen vor, in einer Parteizentrale, die noch aus alten Zeiten pompösen Glanz strotzt, stehen wie begossene Pudel zwei Männer, die immer die zweite Geige spielten und trotz aller Versuche nie auch nur ansatzweise erfolgreich eine Atmosphäre der Glaubwürdigkeit um sich herum aufzubauen. Und noch weiter draußen steht die Linke, die die SPD ist, die die SPD schon lange nicht mehr ist, mit den Führungspersönlichkeiten, die die SPD schon lange sucht, die aber von der SPD geschnitten wird wie keine andere.
> Und ganz isoliert: meine Partei, die Grünen ;D
> 
> ...


Ich verleihe hiermit einen Preis für den besten und ehrlichsten Post des Tages. 
Auch wenn ich kein Grünen sondern Identitätskrisenparteiwähler war. :X


----------



## tear_jerker (28. September 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Sag jetzt nicht als Begründung "könnte ja schwanger werden" *ganz frech grinst*
> 
> Ich denke mal es spuckt noch in den Köpfen der "Männer": Frauen können nicht soviel leisten wie wir". Ist nur ne Vermutung.


das lustige ist das das aber in manchen bereichen zutrifft, hauptsächlich in bereichen wo es um muskelschmalz geht, aber das ist doch auch nur natürlich so. mir fällt zwar spontan nichts ein aber es gibt natürlich im gegenzug auch dinge wo frauen besser sind. das problem ist, die frau akzeptiert nicht das sie physisch unetrlegen ist aber beansprucht für sich trotzdem das schwächere geschlecht zu sein.
nur mal so: oft gibt es eine frauenquote, aber schonmal irgendwo eine männerquote gesehen?
und deanne, mal daran gedacht das die männlichen bewerber vielleicht besser waren? genau das würde nämlich ein mann denken wenn es umgekehrt wäre, aber so muss es natürlich zum nachteil der frau gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (28. September 2009)

Ob Schwarz-Gelb nun wirklich gutes leistet oder schlechtes wird man in den nächsten 4 Jahren sehen aber meiner Meinung nach hätte man es deutlich schlechter treffen können.

Schwarz-Rot hätte weiterhin Stillstand bedeutet und Rot-Rot war mein persönliches Horrorszenario.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. September 2009)

OMG! Grad ging es mir durch den Kopf wie ein Blitz...wir haben jetzt zwei KanzlerINNEN xD
sorry aber das musste raus^^


----------



## Bloodletting (28. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> OMG! Grad ging es mir durch den Kopf wie ein Blitz...wir haben jetzt zwei KanzlerINNEN xD
> sorry aber das musste raus^^



Was immer alle mit dem Westerwelle haben, so schwul kommt der mir garnicht vor.^^


----------



## Valinar (28. September 2009)

Ich frag mich auch was manche denn erwartet haben?
Es gab ja letztlich nur die zwei Optionen Schwarz/Gelb und Schwarz/Rot.
Rot/Rot/Grün wurde wohl sehr klar ausgeschlossen(noch ein Wortbruch hätte die SPD nicht überstanden).

Und die SPD hat ja in den 4 Jahren eher durch interne Probleme geglänzt statt durch sinnvolle Politik(Arschlecker der CDU).
Die FDP hat eine Chance verdient...mir ist schon klar das man sich auf buffed kaum freunde macht wenn man FDP oder CDU wählt.
Aber die Mehrheit der Wähler hat sich so entschieden und ich finde es ehrlich gesagt bissl erbärmlich das nach jeder Wahl leute kommen und die Wähler der künftigen Regierung als Dumm oder Abgefuckt bezeichnen.

@Bloodletting
Ja aber es weis ja jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frag mich gerade wie denn die Islamischen Länder auf einen Schwulen Außenminister reagieren würden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (28. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> und deanne, mal daran gedacht das die männlichen bewerber vielleicht besser waren? genau das würde nämlich ein mann denken wenn es umgekehrt wäre, aber so muss es natürlich zum nachteil der frau gewesen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, besser sein gibts da nicht, die Studenten wurden einfach unabhängig von irgendwelchen Noten von den Unis an die Schulen geschickt. Da ging es nicht um Leistung. 
Zudem wurde uns ganz offen gesagt, dass bevorzugt männliche Studenten genommen werden, damit es nicht nachher heißt, man bilde lieber weibliche Lehrkräfte aus. Und da kann mir dann niemand sagen, dass Frauen bevorzugt werden. Ich wurde übrigens nur genommen, weil ich selbst Schülerin auf der Schule war und mich die Koordinatorin des Praktikums noch in guter Erinnerung hatte. Über sowas wurde ganz offen mit uns gesprochen.

@Valinar: Von "dumm" habe ich doch nie etwas gesagt. In keinem Wort. Ich habe von mangelnder Information und wenig Interesse an der Wahl gesprochen. Wir haben bei dieser und der Kommunalwahl vor einiger Zeit viele alte Kumpel gehabt, die schon immer hier im Ruhrgebiet gelebt und früher auf der Hütte gearbeitet haben und treuer SPD-Wähler waren. 
Im Gespräch mit uns Wahlhelfern beschwerte man sich über die Rente und und sagte, dass man jetzt Schwarz-Gelb unterstütze, weil die sicherlich im Interesse des kleinen Arbeiters handeln. Habe ich so jemanden als dumm oder "abgefuckt" bezeichnet? Nein, aber das sind Leute, die falsche Erwartungen an die falsche Partei haben, mehr habe ich gar nicht gesagt. Und diese Leute beschweren sich dann in einem halben Jahr, weil ihre Erwartungen nicht erfüllt werden und die Unzufriedenheit nimmt wieder ihren Lauf.

Im übrigen hatte ich heute auf Facebook eine sehr schöne und interessante Diskussion mit einem FDP-Wähler. Er hat die Partei aus Überzeugung gewählt und nicht aus Protest, weil er schon immer hinter der FDP stand. Und ehrlichgesagt kamen wir so gut miteinander zurecht, dass wir jetzt in Kontakt bleiben wollen, weil wir unsere Meinungen zwar angeregt, aber trotzdem ohne Beschimpfungen ausgetauscht haben. Wir haben uns unsere Kritik an den Kopf geworfen und sind sicherlich immer noch unterschiedlicher Meinung, aber selbst er hat eingesehen, dass sich viele Leute von dem Wechsel einen Paukenschlag erhoffen, der so schnell nicht kommen wird.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. September 2009)

da ja der vorwurf irgendwo herkommen muss das zu viele weibliche mitmenschen ausgebildet werden, frag ich doch frech mal nach wie hoch sonst der männeranteil bei euch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (28. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja, hast du am Samstag TV Total Bundestagswahl-Special gesehen ?


Äh... nein? (tv total?? hallo?)



Deanne schrieb:


> Schau mal ins Bildungswesen. Dort bekommt man als weiblicher Praktikant oder Referendar mittlerweile fast schlechter einen Platz, weil bevorzugt männliche Bewerber genommen werden. Grund: Männer könnten benachteiligt werden, immerhin müsse ja Gerechtigkeit zwischen den Geschlechtern herrschen.


Ich geb zu ich hab keine Ahnung von anderen Bundesländern aber in Bayern z.B. sind 85% der Lehramtsstudenten '-innen' und damit weiblich und z.B. in Grundschulen genausoviele wenn nicht mehr Lehrerinnen angestellt, sodass man sich in meinen Augen zurecht auf eine stillschweigende Männerquote geeinigt hat. Wo kommen wir hin, wenn kommende Generationen ausschliesslich bzw zu 85%+ von Frauen erzogen werden?
Generationen, die eh schon biographisch am nicht vorhandenen Vaterbild kranken? 

Davon abgesehen: Gleichberechtigung gilt nach beiden Seiten. Ist das falsch?



Falathrim schrieb:


> Worte zum niederknien oder einrahmen
> +
> Mir ist irgendwie zum Heulen zumute ob dieser bescheuerten Wählerschaft


Absolut unfassbar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wespen-Koalition!

Unfassbar, dass der Atomausstieg damit Geschichte ist.
Unfassbar, dass die Wähler auf die Utopia-Vorstellungen des FDP Wahlprogramms reingefallen sind.
-Kündigungsschutz?
-Krankenkassen privatisieren? Tarifautonomie?
-Autonomie der Hochschulen statt Bildungsstandarts?
-10% Stipendien - für welche 10% wohl?
-"Kohleverstromung"???
-Abschaffung der GEZ? Viele werden jubeln, aber im Prinzip bedeutet es das Ende des unabhängigen Journalismus.
-Schulterschluss mit den USA?

Unfassbar, dass die Leute nicht merken, dass genau der Neoliberalismus, den sie jetzt zu ca 15% gewählt haben das ist, was die Finanzkrise erst heraufbeschworen hat.

"Keine Koalition ohne Steuersenkungen".
Frau Westerwelle als Aussenministerin... ich schäme mich jetzt schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zensursula und Big Brother Schäuble werden bestätigt.
Faszinierend.

Naja... im Grunde wünsch ich der möglichen Wespenkoalition (nachdem sie sich auf ne Steuersenkung dann geeinigt haben - ob sie es überstehen, wenn sie das Versprechen brechen?) viel Spass beim "Karren aus dem Dreck ziehen" und kann für uns nur hoffen, dass sie es genau so schaffen werden wie sie es vollmundig versprochen haben.
Ich werd mich an alle Versprechen erinnern (Dreistufiges Steuermodell, 8000EUR Steuerfreibetrag, keine Neuverschuldung, Bürgergeld von 622EUR, Rente mit 60, 200EUR Kindergeld, Datenschutz, Bürgerentscheide, Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht, Abrüstung etc etc) - in 100 tagen und auch in 4 Jahren. 

Ach, und ich finds wirklich schwach von Phash, dass er keine Argumente nachgeliefert hat... aber 'who cares'...


----------



## Fusssi (28. September 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> Und die SPD hat ja in den 4 Jahren eher durch interne Probleme geglänzt statt durch sinnvolle Politik(Arschlecker der CDU).


Naja, das war die FDP auch schon mal 16 Jahre lang und ich befürchte das wird sie auch die nächsten 4 Jahre machen.
Und die FDP sehe ich nicht mal als den schlimmeren Teil dieser Koalition, viel schlimmer ist das die Pseudocristen noch da sind!

Westerwelle hat abgesehen von einigen Bereichen(die mich aber stöhren) eigendlich ne gute Einstellung und Ideen, aber diese werden sie nicht gegen die CDU durch bekommen. Und denkt doch nicht das mit dieser Regierung etwas besser wird.
1. Entscheiden darüber in Deutschland immer noch die Großindustriellen. (Die sind jetzt glücklich und gaukeln uns erst mal wieder nen Aufschwung vor)
2. Werde viele der schlechteren Entscheidungen von Schwarz/Rot und Rot/Grün(vorher) nur noch mehr manifestiert werden
3. Scheuble (ich sag nur, OMG haltet diesen Man auf und unsere Familienministerin gleich dazu)
4. Wenns die Stasi noch geben würde, die hätten feuchte Träume bei den Möglichkeiten(die auch genutzt werden) heutzutage und das wird noch schlimmer.
    Dieses Deutschland ist ein schlimmerer Überwachungsstaat als es die DDR je war
5. 
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Oh, man ich hab lange überlegt, aber mir fällt nichts positives ein


----------



## Stancer (28. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Was immer alle mit dem Westerwelle haben, so schwul kommt der mir garnicht vor.^^



Mal ganz davon abgesehen sagt das auch nichts darüber aus ob er ein guter oder schlechter Politiker ist.
Er ist durchaus Charismatisch und kommt sehr Sympathisch rüber.

Ich denke auch man sollte Schwarz-Gelb eine Chance geben und sie nun nicht von Anfang an verteufeln. Wenn sie scheitern....naja... in 4 Jahren sind die nächsten Wahlen !

Piratenpartei mit 2% ist sicher ein Riesenerfolg kann man anerkennen, vor allem mehr als NPD usw. aber ich denke die werden auch in den nächsten Wahlperioden nicht über die 5% kommen sind doch vermutlich die meisten Wähler Protestwähler oder Jungwähler, die mit der Politik der Grossen Parteien noch nichts anfangen können.


----------



## Valinar (28. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> ...



Hey Deanne dich mein ich auch garnicht damit.



Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Wie abgefuckt muss man sein .,.. und wie dumm ... ich bin so sauer .... absolut fassungslos ist das ganze.



Kommentare dieser Art meine ich


----------



## Fusssi (28. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich denke auch man sollte Schwarz-Gelb eine Chance geben und sie nun nicht von Anfang an verteufeln. Wenn sie scheitern....naja... in 4 Jahren sind die nächsten Wahlen !


Jemand der über die Linken so spricht wie Du es tust, sollte nicht von Anderen erwarten das sie seiner Vorliebe ne Chance geben!


----------



## Deanne (28. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen: Gleichberechtigung gilt nach beiden Seiten. Ist das falsch?



Das habe ich ebenfalls bekräftigt. Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass mehr männliche Lehrer eingestellt werden, aber im Gegenzug braucht einem niemand erzählen, dass es den Männern wegen der Emanzipation und der ungerechten Gesellschaft so schlecht geht. Deshalb sagte ich ja auch, dass die Wehrpflicht für Frauen durchaus verständlich wäre, wenn Frauen schon zum Dienst an der Waffe zugelassen werden. Rechte, aber auch Pflichten. Ganz einfach. Und ich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es an den Schulen keinen Überfluss an weiblichen Lehrkräften gibt. Selbst an meiner Grundschule gab es viele Lehrer, die von den Frauen weder geschlagen, noch in Ketten gelegt wurden.

Der Männeranteil in meinem Studiengang ist ziemlich hoch. In meinen LA-Sowi-Vorlesungen sitzen sogar deutlich mehr männliche Studenten, als weibliche. Und an meiner Praktikumsschule gibt es ebenfalls mehr Lehrer. Insofern verstehe ich nicht, warum plötzlich eine Männerquote durchgeboxt werden muss.



Valinar schrieb:


> Kommentare dieser Art meine ich



Oh, verzeih mir, das hab ich nicht gesehen. Der Vorwurf von wegen "dumm" passte nur so schön zur bisherigen "Die Leute informieren sich ungern"-Diskussion.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Piratenpartei mit 2% ist sicher ein Riesenerfolg kann man anerkennen, vor allem mehr als NPD usw. aber ich denke die werden auch in den nächsten Wahlperioden nicht über die 5% kommen sind doch vermutlich die meisten Wähler Protestwähler oder Jungwähler, die mit der Politik der Grossen Parteien noch nichts anfangen können.


das mit den jungwählern stimtm schonmal, aber gerade bei dieser regierungskonstellation seh ich für die nächste wahl gute chancen für die piraten denn es sind gerade die beiden parteien oben, ddie genau gegen das arbeiten, was die jung und protestwähler wollen.
noch nicht ist im übrigen gut, denn wenn ich rentner bin, wähl ich mit großer sicherheit auch solche parteien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (28. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh, verzeih mir, das hab ich nicht gesehen. Der Vorwurf von wegen "dumm" passte nur so schön zur bisherigen "Die Leute informieren sich ungern"-Diskussion.



Nene ich verstehe das auch was du sagst.Ich bin auch seit vielen Jahren Anhängerin der FDP und bin mir im klaren das die meisten Neuwähler keinen wirklichen Plan von der Partei haben.
Solche gibts leider überall und ich denke von solchen Wählern gibts viele.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2009)

Ich freue mich jetzt schon riesig auf das, was die Bundesmutti und der Stasioberst uns noch für tolle tyranneien auferlegen wollen in den nächsten 4 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (28. September 2009)

Also, im Grunde bin ich der Meinung bei so niedriger Wahlbeteiligung (irgendwas zwischen 30 und 35%, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) ist die Aussage einer Wahl ziemlich lachhaft. Solle mal irgendwas getan werden, aber wie .... nun, ich muss zugeben da fällt mir keine echte Lösung ein.

Viele Erstwähler informieren sich nicht wirklich denk ich, da wird gewählt was Mama und Papa einreden was sie zu wählen haben. 

Ich verstehe nicht ganz wo dieses Desintresse herkommt, vor allem bei jungen Leuten. Immerhin, bestimmt die Wahl was die nächsten vier Jahre passiert und dann heulen se alle, wie sich die Regierung zusammen setzt. Aber wenn man dann fragt: Ja, warste denn wählen? Dann heisst es: Nö, kein Bock gehabt.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. September 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Also, im Grunde bin ich der Meinung bei so niedriger Wahlbeteiligung (irgendwas zwischen 30 und 35%, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) ist die Aussage einer Wahl ziemlich lachhaft. Solle mal irgendwas getan werden, aber wie .... nun, ich muss zugeben da fällt mir keine echte Lösung ein.
> 
> Viele Erstwähler informieren sich nicht wirklich denk ich, da wird gewählt was Mama und Papa einreden was sie zu wählen haben.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht ganz wo dieses Desintresse herkommt, vor allem bei jungen Leuten. Immerhin, bestimmt die Wahl was die nächsten vier Jahre passiert und dann heulen se alle, wie sich die Regierung zusammen setzt. Aber wenn man dann fragt: Ja, warste denn wählen? Dann heisst es: Nö, kein Bock gehabt.


na es waren schon 70% wahlbeteiligung xD aber gegeüber dem letzten mal mit 77% halt deutlich weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und es liegt viel weniger an desinteresse als an politikverdrossenheit


----------



## Valinar (28. September 2009)

Ja ich möchte dich korrigieren.
Die Wahlbeteiligung lag nach neusten Werten bei 72,5%.

edit: zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (28. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> na es waren schon 70% wahlbeteiligung xD aber gegeüber dem letzten mal mit 77% halt deutlich weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ups, was in falschen Hals bekommen! Sorry!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (28. September 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Viele Erstwähler informieren sich nicht wirklich denk ich, da wird gewählt was Mama und Papa einreden was sie zu wählen haben.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht ganz wo dieses Desintresse herkommt, vor allem bei jungen Leuten. Immerhin, bestimmt die Wahl was die nächsten vier Jahre passiert und dann heulen se alle, wie sich die Regierung zusammen setzt. Aber wenn man dann fragt: Ja, warste denn wählen? Dann heisst es: Nö, kein Bock gehabt.



1. Heute bei der Wahl hier im Bezirk: 

Eltern und Tochter (Erstwählerin) marschieren überzeugt zu dritt in eine Wahlkabine. Auf den Hinweis eines Beisitzers, dass sowas nicht erlaubt seie, kommt die Bemerkung, die Stimmabgabe seie eh schon im heimischen Wohnzimmer abgesprochen worden. Da pack ich mir an den Kopf.

2. Meine Cousine auf die Frage, warum sie nicht bei der Wahl war: "Darum! Scheiße!". Hat mir dann auch gereicht.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (28. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (28. September 2009)

Maja und Willi= Angie und Guido????da steckt sehr viel Ähnlichkeit drin...nicht nur schwarz-gelb...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (28. September 2009)

@ Blue ... endlich mal gut gelacht am morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (28. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> na es waren schon 70% wahlbeteiligung xD aber gegeüber dem letzten mal mit 77% halt deutlich weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


In der Schweiz gab es dieses Wochenende ja auch Abstimmung. Da wir bei uns aber viel mehr Wahlen haben als ihr in Deutschland (bei uns stimmt das Volk über jede Kleinigkeit ab) kommt bei uns die Wahlbeteiligung praktisch nie über 50%. Diese Wochenende war lag sie bei 39,7%.

Ich verstehe das nicht. Da kann man mal sagen was im Land abgehen soll und man macht nichts ausser sich über das Ergebnis der Wahl aufregen.
Da habe ich dieses Wochenende ein schönes Zitat gehört.
_Wer in einer Demokratie schläft, wacht in einer Diktatur auf._ Soll heissen, jemand der nicht zur Wahl geht lässt Entscheidungen die sein Land und somit auch ihn betreffen lieber von anderen Leuten treffen.
Ein grosses Problem ist meiner Meinung nach, dass für die Meisten Jungen Personen Politik uninteressant ist. Ein zweites Grosses Problem ist, dass viele zwar wählen gehen, sich aber nicht mit den Parteiprogrammen auseinandersetzen und einfach das ankreuzen das auch ihre Eltern ankreuzen oder sie als letztes auf der Strasse respektive im TV gehört haben.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. September 2009)

ich bin mit dem wahlergebnis mehr als nur zufrieden. etwas finde ich jedoch ziemlich erschreckend..... den stimmenzuwachs der linken partei. an die wähler dieser partei, könnt ihr lesen? klar denken?.... ich schätze kaum.

naja, schwarz-gelb hat gesiegt und demnach kann ich zufrieden sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Ein grosses Problem ist meiner Meinung nach, dass für die Meisten Jungen Personen Politik uninteressant ist. Ein zweites Grosses Problem ist, dass viele zwar wählen gehen, sich aber nicht mit den Parteiprogrammen auseinandersetzen und einfach das ankreuzen das auch ihre Eltern ankreuzen oder sie als letztes auf der Strasse respektive im TV gehört haben.


und was wenn ich mich für politik interessiere mich damit wirlcih ernsthaft auseinandersetze aber dann irgendwie nicht das richtige für mich finde und dann als logische konsequenz nichts wählen WÜRDE!
WÜRDE!!!!!
WÜRDE!!!!!

ich war wählen!!!


----------



## Cørradø (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WÜRDE!!!!!


Ja, die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar!

72,2% Wahlbeteiligung sind ernüchternd.

Ich bin gespannt wie man die nächsten Tage zu "keine Koalition ohne Steuersenkung" stehen wird.
*Ohne schnelle Steuerreform keine schwarz-gelbe Koalition: diese Bedingung stellte FDP-Chef Westerwelle.*
http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/video/video498186.html
"Wort halten."

Die 2% der Piratenpartei sind ein wahnsinns Ergebnis! Dringend sollten die sich jetzt zur Seriosität aufgefordert fühlen und in ihrem Programm auch zu anderen Themen, als denen der Klientel "Zocker und Raubkopierer" (wobei ich nichtmal sicher zu sagen vermag, ob im öffentlichen Bewusstsein mehr als "Raubkopierer" haften geblieben ist) Stellung beziehen! Daumen hoch, mit sonem guten Ergebnis konnte niemand rechnen.


----------



## Alion (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und was wenn ich mich für politik interessiere mich damit wirlcih ernsthaft auseinandersetze aber dann irgendwie nicht das richtige für mich finde und dann als logische konsequenz nichts wählen WÜRDE!
> WÜRDE!!!!!
> WÜRDE!!!!!
> 
> ich war wählen!!!


Wenn man eine Partei wählt muss man in gewissen Punkten Kompromisse machen. Eine Partei zu finden die 100% mit deiner Meinung übereinstimmt gibt es nicht. Sonst hättet ihr in Deutschland 82 Mio Parteien. Für jeden Bewohner eine.
Das Ziel bei einer Wahl ist für den Einzelnen die Partei zu finden die am ehesten seine Meinung vertritt.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

naja die 2% werden eh als Pädophile (oder schreibt man das Pedophile?)  und Amokläufer abgestempelt XD


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Mir ist irgendwie zum Heulen zumute ob dieser bescheuerten Wählerschaft



Ich hätte auch gerne mal wieder so ein simples von allem Nachdenken befreites Weltbild.

Wer meiner Meinung ist ist brav, wer es wagt, andere Meinung zu sein ist bescheuert.

So einfach kann die Welt sein. Oje


----------



## Alion (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja die 2% werden eh als Pädophile (oder schreibt man das Pedophile?)  und Amokläufer abgestempelt XD


Die Grünen hatten anfangs auch nicht bessere Wahlergebnisse und wurde wohl als Hippes abgestempelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (28. September 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> _Wer in einer Demokratie schläft, wacht in einer Diktatur auf._ Ein grosses Problem ist meiner Meinung nach, dass für die Meisten Jungen Personen Politik uninteressant ist. Ein zweites Grosses Problem ist, dass viele zwar wählen gehen, sich aber nicht mit den Parteiprogrammen auseinandersetzen und einfach das ankreuzen das auch ihre Eltern ankreuzen oder sie als letztes auf der Strasse respektive im TV gehört haben.


schönes Zitat...
ich frag mich was man noch tun soll um die Leute zur Wahlurne zu bewegen.also die Werbetrommel wurde ja nun wahrlich genug gerührt.nicht nur das die privaten Sender sich stark beteiligt haben(Stichwort: Raab auf Pro7),auch die Präsenz der Parteien vor Ort in den Fussgängerzonen hab ich noch nie so stark erlebt...
klar sind alle Leute verbittert wegen wiederholtem nichteinhalten von Wahlversprechungen,aber allein den Parteien die Schuld an der Wirtschaftskrise zu geben wäre doch nun auch mehr als ungerecht...
aber wie kann man die Wahlbeteiligung steigern?Wahlpflicht?für mich eigentlich ein Widerspruch in sich...
naja,gerade die SPD die es am stärksten getroffen hat(denn viele Nichtwähler hätten statistisch gesehen die SPD gewählt) muss sich ja Gedanken darüber machen.spätestens in 4 Jahren...


----------



## Kotnik (28. September 2009)

Die SPD muss einsehen, dass sie eine linke Partei ist und keine Volkspartei der Mitte. Einen Arbeitnehmerflügel der CDu gibt es bereits!

Die SPD ist eigentliche ine ARbeiterpartei und darauf sollte sie sich wieder besinnen. Am sinnvollsten wäre es, wenn die SPD die gemäßig Linken abholt in der Mitte und an sich zieht, während die Linke eben als radikalere Partei die extremeren Linken (zB mich) auf sich vereint. Und dann sollten die beiden Parteien gemeinsam als Volksfront-Regierung die Vorbedingungen schaffen für die soziale Revolution.


----------



## Cørradø (28. September 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Die Grünen hatten anfangs auch nicht bessere Wahlergebnisse und wurde wohl als Hippes abgestempelt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja! Und heute steht ein ehemalig Grüner Vizekanzler und Aussenminister bei RWE, OMV und BMW unter Vertrag.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



shadow24 schrieb:


> klar sind alle Leute verbittert wegen wiederholtem nichteinhalten von Wahlversprechungen,aber allein den Parteien die Schuld an der Wirtschaftskrise zu geben wäre doch nun auch mehr als ungerecht...
> [...]
> naja,gerade die SPD die es am stärksten getroffen hat(denn viele Nichtwähler hätten statistisch gesehen die SPD gewählt) muss sich ja Gedanken darüber machen.spätestens in 4 Jahren...


Ich würd sogar sagen: Der Politik die Schuld an der Wirtschaftskrise zu geben ist realitätsfremd!

Wegen wiederholtem Nichteinhalten von Wahlversprechen eine Partei mit 15% zu wählen, die einem das Blaue vom Himmel herunterverspricht??
Das Hauptargument der FDP-Fanboys war ja, dass sie "Wort" gehalten haben... und tatsächlich Guido "die Schwester" Westerwelle hat 2005 wortwörtlich die selben Reden gehalten wie 2009.
Dann wäre es jetzt ja ein Qualitätskriterium sie daran zu messen inwiefern sie ihre Versprechen einhalten.
Also bekommen wir entweder ein neoliberales (privatisiertes) Utopia oder eine Partei die Versprechen bricht wie jede andere auch und dann hoffentlich ernüchterte 15% Wähler.
Für mich (wenn ich eine Auge zudrück) eine "win-win"-Situation.

Die SPD hat jetzt die Gelegenheit sich in der Opposition neu zu formieren. Führungsschwächen auszugleichen etc etc... die Backpfeife ist angekommen (auf kommunaler Ebene zumindest).


----------



## shadow24 (28. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> oder eine Partei die Versprechen bricht wie jede andere auch


ich denke eher "oder"...
aber ich will nicht zu pessimistisch dastehen.ich hoffe das die FDP ihr Wort hält und sofort(am besten ab nächsten Monat)für alle Bürger eine Steuervergünstigung rausholt und die Familien unterstützt,wie es monatelang versprochen wurde...
aber realsitisch gesehen ist es schon soweit, dass ich eigentlich ganz froh bin,wenn wir nicht umgehend eine Erhöhung der Steuern oder sonstiger Abgaben ins Haus bekommen...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. September 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Die SPD ist eigentliche ine ARbeiterpartei und darauf sollte sie sich wieder besinnen. Am sinnvollsten wäre es, wenn die SPD die gemäßig Linken abholt in der Mitte und an sich zieht, während die Linke eben als radikalere Partei die extremeren Linken (zB mich) auf sich vereint. Und dann sollten die beiden Parteien gemeinsam als Volksfront-Regierung die Vorbedingungen schaffen für die soziale Revolution.



eine rot-rot regierung wird es niemals geben. sollte ich mich jedoch irren, werde ich bestimmt nicht zusehen wie mein land zu grunde geht. spd lasse ich mir noch gefallen (obwohl ich wirklich kein freund dieser partei bin), eine links- regierung allerdings, wäre zweifellos das schlimmste das uns passieren könnte.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> eine rot-rot regierung wird es niemals geben. sollte ich mich jedoch irren, werde ich bestimmt nicht zusehen wie mein land zu grunde geht. spd lasse ich mir noch gefallen (obwohl ich wirklich kein freund dieser partei bin), eine links- regierung allerdings, wäre zweifellos das schlimmste das uns passieren könnte.


/100% sign!


----------



## RaDon27 (28. September 2009)

Im Grunde ändert sich sowieso nix weltbewegendes. Irgendwo leben wir unser Leben einfach weiter wie vorher. Man regt sich zwar in Wahlperioden über andere Parteien als seiner eigenen auf, danach findet man sich aber damit ab. Momentan gehts sowieso auch eher darum, das Beste aus allem zu machen. Und so schlecht gehts uns ja mo0mentan auch net. Frau Merkel und Schwester Welle werden uns schon net ins Verderben lenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wahl is rum und ich freu mich über den Achtungserfolg der Piraten^^


----------



## skeggmikill (28. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> eine rot-rot regierung wird es niemals geben. sollte ich mich jedoch irren, werde ich bestimmt nicht zusehen wie mein land zu grunde geht. spd lasse ich mir noch gefallen (obwohl ich wirklich kein freund dieser partei bin), eine links- regierung allerdings, wäre zweifellos das schlimmste das uns passieren könnte.


Das ist deine Meinung. Ich bin ja nicht so auf dem Laufenden, aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass es den Berlinern mit einem rot-roten Senat schlechter geht als mit grosser Koalition. Ob das ein Ausnahmefall bleiben wird, werden wir in Brandenburg hoffentlich demnächst sehen.
Ob unter schwarz-gelb Alles so bleiben wird wie bisher, wage ich zu bezweifeln. So bleiben wie bisher soll es ja auch möglichst nicht. Aber ich denke, es kann durchaus noch schlimmer kommen.


----------



## EspCap (28. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Schwester Welle


Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich freu mich auch über die 2%, das ist doch immerhin mal ein Anfang. Die Grünen hatten damals bei der ersten Wahl weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nächstes mal schaffen wirs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und ja, ich freu mich auch über die 2%, das ist doch immerhin mal ein Anfang. Die Grünen hatten damals bei der ersten Wahl weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



daran glaubst du nicht wirklich oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (28. September 2009)

Mein Gott, wie alt seid ihr eigentlich, das ihr auf der Homosexualität von Guide Westerwelle so herumreiten müsst. Wie ein paar kichernde Schulkinder. Toll er ist schwul und jetzt  ? Macht ihn das zu einem schlechten oder guten Politiker ? Ich denke weder noch also hört auf Privates und Berufliches blind zu vermischen.

In den 90ern war das vielleicht noch lustig aber heute ist es das nicht mehr so.

Wenn ihr in ihm nichts weiter als eine "Schwuchtel" seht oder eine "Kanzlerinn" habt ihr in der Tat eine recht merkwürdige Einstellung zur Politik.


----------



## EspCap (28. September 2009)

> daran glaubst du nicht wirklich oder?


Doch, tu ich. Bei den Grünen hat damals auch keiner gedacht dass die mal so groß werden, aber weil ihr Thema wichtiger wurde wurden sie auch größer. Und das Thema der Piraten wird auch immer wichtiger, also denke ich dass es bei denen ähnlich laufen wird wie bei den Grünen. Ausserdem sind in 4 Jahren deutlich mehr Piratenbefürworter wahlberechtigt und durch die 2% haben die Piraten bei der nächsten Wahl deutlich mehr finanzielle Mittel zur Verfügung.
Ich bin eigentlich überzeugt dass wir in 4 Jahren die 5% schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (28. September 2009)

Ergeben Schwarz und Gelb nicht Braun?

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/...,651842,00.html

Und wie se wieder alle rumheulen das Rot Rot Grün zum Kommunismus führen. Der Kommunismus ist tot und der Antikommunismus wird folgen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Doch, tu ich. Bei den Grünen hat damals auch keiner gedacht dass die mal so groß werden, aber weil ihr Thema wichtiger wurde wurden sie auch größer. Und das Thema der Piraten wird auch immer wichtiger, also denke ich dass es bei denen ähnlich laufen wird wie bei den Grünen. Ausserdem sind in 4 Jahren deutlich mehr Piratenbefürworter wahlberechtigt und durch die 2% haben die Piraten bei der nächsten Wahl deutlich mehr finanzielle Mittel zur Verfügung.
> Ich bin eigentlich überzeugt dass wir in 4 Jahren die 5% schaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sich die zukünftigen wähler bis in 4 jahren ein wenig mit der politik auseinandersetzen. sollte dies der fall sein (woran ich jedoch nicht glaube), wird die anzahl, der zu gunsten der piraten abgegebenen stimmen, den gestrigen wert nicht übersteigen.

mit den grünen ist diese partei nicht zu vergleichen. aber wie rudi carell schon pflegte zu sagen....lass dich überraschen, bald kann es geschehen, dass auch deine wünsche in erfüllung gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. September 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Und wie se wieder alle rumheulen das Rot Rot Grün zum Kommunismus führen. Der Kommunismus ist tot und der Antikommunismus wird folgen.



nein auf keinen Fall würde das zu Kommunismus führen!  
Eher zu völligem Chaos


----------



## EspCap (28. September 2009)

> da bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sich die zukünftigen wähler bis in 4 jahren ein wenig mit der politik auseinandersetzen. sollte dies der fall sein (woran ich jedoch nicht glaube), wird die anzahl, der zu gunsten der piraten abgegebenen stimmen, den gestrigen wert nicht übersteigen.



Wie kommst du darauf? Ich hab mich in den letzten Monaten sehr viel mit Politik beschäftigt und bin überzeugter Pirat - so eine Partei wird einfach benötigt, zurzeit mehr denn je.


----------



## -Therion- (28. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nein auf keinen Fall würde das zu Kommunismus führen!
> Eher zu völligem Chaos




Anarchie BOOGA BOOGA BOOGA!

Meine Güte die Leute haben eine Angst. Steht der Russe schon im Keller?


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Ich hab mich in den letzten Monaten sehr viel mit Politik beschäftigt und bin überzeugter Pirat - so eine Partei wird einfach benötigt, zurzeit mehr denn je.



So sehr ich für ein Zensurfreies Netz bin, aber ein Partei die in den Bundestag will, sollte mehr als nur ein Thema haben.

Würde mich mal interessieren was die zur Wirtschaft sagen, oder zu Afganistan, zur Abtreibung oder Atomkraft usw.

Dazu solle ne richtige Partei schon eine fundierte Meinung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. September 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Anarchie BOOGA BOOGA BOOGA!
> 
> Meine Güte die Leute haben eine Angst. Steht der Russe schon im Keller?




ähmmmm???

1) Anarchie und Chaos sind nicht das gleiche!!

2) was für Russen ?


----------



## Bloodletting (28. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hust* Wo waren wir grade?


----------



## -Therion- (28. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ähmmmm???
> 
> 1) Anarchie und Chaos sind nicht das gleiche!!
> 
> 2) was für Russen ?



Ok wollen wir es vertiefen?

Was für ein Chaos würde entstehen wenn SPD Die Linke und die Grünen regieren würden?


----------



## RaDon27 (28. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wie alt seid ihr eigentlich, das ihr auf der Homosexualität von Guide Westerwelle so herumreiten müsst. Wie ein paar kichernde Schulkinder. Toll er ist schwul und jetzt  ? Macht ihn das zu einem schlechten oder guten Politiker ? Ich denke weder noch also hört auf Privates und Berufliches blind zu vermischen.
> 
> In den 90ern war das vielleicht noch lustig aber heute ist es das nicht mehr so.
> 
> Wenn ihr in ihm nichts weiter als eine "Schwuchtel" seht oder eine "Kanzlerinn" habt ihr in der Tat eine recht merkwürdige Einstellung zur Politik.




Da Herr Westerwelle selbst über den Namen "Schwester Welle" lachen konnte und das von vielen Satirikern verwendet wurde, wars von mir NICHT Schwulenfeindlich gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich find den Mann eigentlich ganz okay. Vom Auftreten und der Sympathie her isser net verkehrt, bloß kann ich leider nur wenig mit der FDP und deren Ansichten anfangen :/ Herr Wowereit is ja schließlich auch Schwul, also? Oder willst du jetzt alle Satiriker der Schwulenfeindlichkeit beschuldigen?


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. September 2009)

ich mag es nicht, wenn leute auf schäuble rumtrampeln. wir sollten froh sein, so einen engagierten politiker zu haben.
er ist bundesinnenminister, seine arbeit ist es deutschland und seine bürger zu schützen. den staat sicher zu machen, von innen wie auch von außen. und diese arbeit macht er gut.
madame zypries hatte die aufgabe, dabei die bürgerrechte im auge zu behalten, und uns vor einschneidungen zu beschützen, aber wie die meisten wissen, hat sie ihn dabei unterstützt, anstatt, wie es ihre aufgabe verlangt hätte, ihn aufzuhalten. da liegt das übel.

ich bin froh über einen politiker wie schäuble, der seine aufgabe ernst nimmt, und die durchsetzt, nicht so wie die anderen waschlappen da. vielleicht müsste man ihn nur etwas anders einsetzen, als außenminister wäre er bestimmt nicht schlecht. geht nur leider nicht.

und ja, persönlich mag man von dem herrn halten was man möchte, ich mag ihn auch nicht, aber seinen job macht er hervorragend

@bloodletting
wo ist nun der zusammenhang zwischen einem mörder, und der cdu/fdp?


----------



## -Therion- (28. September 2009)

Nen Attentatsopfer zum Minister für innere Sicherheit machen bedeutet den Bock zum Gärtner machen.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> @bloodletting
> wo ist nun der zusammenhang zwischen einem mörder, und der cdu/fdp?



Hab ich jemanden Zitiert? Jemanden direkt angesprochen? Dick und breit CDU/FDP drüber geschrieben?
Man man man, kommt mir so vor als wollten hier alle mal so tun, als wären sie die größten.


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hab ich jemanden Zitiert? Jemanden direkt angesprochen? Dick und breit CDU/FDP drüber geschrieben?
> Man man man, kommt mir so vor als wollten hier alle mal so tun, als wären sie die größten.


ne, aber hier gehts um die wahl dachte ich, verstehe nicht was che damit zu tun hat. könnt an meinen mangelnden englischkenntnissen liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> ne, aber hier gehts um die wahl dachte ich, verstehe nicht was che damit zu tun hat. könnt an meinen mangelnden englischkenntnissen liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War auf die Diskussion weiter oben bezogen, mit Mittelstand und bla bla.
Gebe zu, das war zu sehr hingeklatscht.^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. September 2009)

ob die muslimischen regierungschefs einem schwulen die hand geben?
vielleicht kommt westerwelle ja gar nicht wieder von seinem ersten staatsbesuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. September 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Was für ein Chaos würde entstehen wenn SPD Die Linke und die Grünen regieren würden?



was wäre wenn..... dazu wird es nicht kommen. keine partei, mit auch nur einem funken an verantwortungsbewustsein gegenüber dem deutschen volke, wird eine koalition auf bundesebene mit der linken partei eingehen.


----------



## -Therion- (28. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> was wäre wenn..... dazu wird es nicht kommen. keine partei, mit auch nur einem funken an verantwortungsbewustsein gegenüber dem deutschen volke, wird eine koalition auf bundesebene mit der linken partei eingehen.



Lass mich raten davor hieß es niemand wird mit den Linken koalieren nicht auf Landes- oder Bundesebene...


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86iqCTG7Mao..._embedded#t=155

omg, wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. September 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Lass mich raten davor hieß es niemand wird mit den Linken koalieren nicht auf Landes- oder Bundesebene...



landesebene ist das eine, wobei ich wirklich froh darüber bin, in einem cdu regierten bundesland zu leben. auf bundesebene wäre eine koalition mit dieser partei einfach nicht tragbar. 

die spd ist zwar zu vielem fähig, am rande des wahnsinns bewegen sie sich jedoch noch nicht.


----------



## Fusssi (28. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> landesebene ist das eine, wobei ich wirklich froh darüber bin, in einem cdu regierten bundesland zu leben. auf bundesebene wäre eine koalition mit dieser partei einfach nicht tragbar.


Warum? Gibts dafür auch ne ordendliche Begründung, oder nur weil dein Onkel Otto sagt das da welche von der SED drin sind?
Was glaubst denn wie viele alte Nazis sich in der CDU/CSU verstecken? Auch wenn von denen nicht mehr so viele leben.

Die SPD hat auch nen linken Flügel, aber linke Politik machen se schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Warum? Gibts dafür auch ne ordendliche Begründung, oder nur weil dein Onkel Otto sagt das da welche von der SED drin sind?
> Was glaubst denn wie viele alte Nazis sich in der CDU/CSU verstecken? Auch wenn von denen nicht mehr so viele leben.



auf onkel ottos meinung höre ich schon lange nicht mehr. ich bilde, und du wirst es kaum glauben können, mir meine eigene meinung...und das nicht erst seit gestern.

ob sed oder nicht, ob im 3. reich nsdap anhänger oder nicht..... das tut doch nichts zur sache. es geht einzig und alleine um die HEUTE geführte politik. die ansichten der linken partei und die daraus resultierenden folgen, im falle einer regierung , sind für das deutsche volk in keinster weise tragbar.

reichtum für alle.....die reichen höher besteuern...hust hust. nur ein kleiner einwurf ohne auf das sowieso viel zu absurde parteiprogramm eingehen zu wollen.


----------



## Cørradø (28. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich bilde, und du wirst es kaum glauben können, mir meine eigene meinung...und das nicht erst seit gestern.
> [...]
> reichtum für alle.....die reichen höher besteuern...hust hust. nur ein kleiner einwurf ohne auf das sowieso viel zu absurde parteiprogramm eingehen zu wollen.


Meine Frage auch an dich:
Hast du auch Argumente für deine Parolen?

Von jemandem, der sich vor Freude ins Höschen macht angesichts des absolut unrealistischen Wahlprogramms der ehem. Spasspartei FDP, die genausoweit weg sind von der Realität mit ihren Forderungen wie Die Linke, erwarte ich schon eine differenziertere Begründung seiner Meinung als das, was du da oben geliefert hast.

Was ist falsch an Investitionen in Bildung, Klimaschutz, Verkehr und Gesundheit?
Was ist falsch an jeweils einer Börsenumsatzsteuer, Erbschaftssteuer, Konzerngwinnsteuer um die Vorhaben zu realisieren?
Was ist falsch an der Forderung von Gegenleistungen durch Eigentumsanteilen für staatliche Hilfen für Banken und andere Konzerne??
Was ist so schlimm an der Eindämmung der Leiharbeit?
Wo ist der Unterschied zur FDP bei der Forderung nach einem "Regelbezug" (statt "Bürgergeld") von 500EUR statt ALGII??
Wo ist der Unterschied zur FDP bei der Forderung nach dem Renteneintrittsalter mit +/-60Jahren??
Was ist so schlecht an der Verankerung des Rechts auf Bildung im Grundgesetz?
Findest du eine Privatisierung des Bildungswesens besser als eine Nationale Standartisierung zur Qualitätssicherung??
Wo ist der Unterschied zur FDP bei der Forderung nach Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht?
Wo ist der Unterschied zur FDP bei der Forderung nach Volksabstimmungen???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (28. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und das Thema der Piraten wird auch immer wichtiger, also denke ich dass es bei denen ähnlich laufen wird wie bei den Grünen. Ausserdem sind in 4 Jahren deutlich mehr Piratenbefürworter wahlberechtigt und durch die 2% haben die Piraten bei der nächsten Wahl deutlich mehr finanzielle Mittel zur Verfügung.Ich bin eigentlich überzeugt dass wir in 4 Jahren die 5% schaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sry, aber selten so einen "politischen" Blödsinn gelesen ...

1. werden die bestimmt nicht wichtiger ...
2. Leute die das Grundgesetz benutzen, es falsch darstellen und somit andere belügen ... no way ...
3. einen Vorsitzenden (?), gegen den selbst ein Verfahren lief, weswegen genau die I-netzensur verschärft werden sollte ...
4. eine Partei, die nicht über den I-net Tellerand schaut und von den wichtigen Sachen keine Ahnung hat ...

Seit wann hat eine Partei eigentlich durch %te mehr Mittel zur verfügung, wenn sie mit 2% außerhalb rumdümpelt?

Und mal angenommen, die Piraten Partei wird mal ganz groß ...
Weht dann überall nur noch die Piratenflagge von denen?
Oder weht bei den eingesetzen Bundeswehrschiffen gegen z.B. somalische Piraten dann ne Piratenflagge?
Na super, wer ist dann bei den Überfällen dort eigentlich der Pirat? ^^

Piratenpartei - noway - nicht mit diesen Lügen!!
................................................................................
...................
ps. Erbschaftssteuer ... wenn ich das schon höre - imo auch doppeltes Abkassieren der Bürger!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (28. September 2009)

Hier mal ein kleiner Denkanstoss für diejenigen, die diese "tolle"  Regierung mitgewählt haben 

http://womblog.de/2009/09/28/der-politisch...st-eingetreten/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (28. September 2009)

ein Leserkommentar aus dem Forum der örtlichen Tageszeitung:


> Es ist der Treppenwitz der neueren deutschen Geschichte, dass der Oberlobyist derjenigen, die uns eine Wirtschaftskrise nie geahnten Ausmaßes eingebrockt haben, diese Wahl gewinnt!"



Das Schwarz-Gelb auch nicht in der Lage ist, dass Land zu regieren, haben die 16 Jahre Kohl gezeigt.
Vom kurzen Aufschwung nach der Wende mal abgesehen, war es ein kontinuierlicher Weg ... den Berg runter.


Für die SPD wird es sehr schwer werden.
Während sich nie eine Partei rechts der CDU in Deutschland bundespolitisch etablieren wird, sind Die Linke eine harte Nuss für die SPD. 
Nach der ablegen fast aller sozial-demokratischen Prinzipien und dem Hecheln nach der "neuen Mitte" und der Quittung dafür durch die Anhänger stehen ihr nun mindestens 8 harte Jahre bevor.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (28. September 2009)

Ich hoffe jetzt einzig noch auf eine starke Oppositon ... Die SPD wird sich wohl mit den Linken und den Grünen weitestgehend arrangieren müssen.


----------



## skeggmikill (28. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> landesebene ist das eine, wobei ich wirklich froh darüber bin, in einem cdu regierten bundesland zu leben. auf bundesebene wäre eine koalition mit dieser partei einfach nicht tragbar.
> 
> die spd ist zwar zu vielem fähig, am rande des wahnsinns bewegen sie sich jedoch noch nicht.



In Deutschland, einer föderativen Republik, läuft sehr viel auf Landesebene. Und durch den Bundesrat wirkt sich Länderpolitik auch auf den Bund zum Teil aus. "Verantwortungsbewusstsein gegenüber dem deutschen Volk" würde ich der FDP nun am wenigsten "unterstellen"!


----------



## Grushdak (28. September 2009)

Solange ich lebe war es bisher fast immer nur so:

Bei CDU/CSU ging es aufwärts
Bei SPD ging es abwärts

Was nützt uns dieses ganze soziale Gequatsche, wenn die Gegebenheiten es gar nicht mehr richtig zulassen?
Und genau so war/ist/bleibt es heutzutage nunmal bei der SPD

ps. 
Und die CDU nun die alleinige Schuld an den Krisen zu geben - sry, das ist unter aller ...
Wer hat oft genug immer reingefuscht und hat Geplantes somit verhindert.
Selber keine Alternativen haben - aber andere in ihrer Ausübung behindern - klasse,  SPD & co!

Die SPD hat sich selber ans bein gepinkelt ... kein anderer!


----------



## Bloodletting (28. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> [...]



Das Du eine gewisse Vorgeschichte im Bereich KiPo hast, haben wir in einem anderen Thread von Dir gehört.
Und dass es Dir Spass macht, auf der PPD rumzureiten merkt man. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (28. September 2009)

was für eine Vorgeschichte ??

Meine Meinung hat absolut gar nix damit zu tun - was immer Du auch meinst.
Wie ich über die Piraten denke, beruht auf Tatsachen - die Tatsache, 
daß Lügen verbreitet werden und es so viele unwissende Nachplabbler gibt ...

*edit:*
Okay, Du meinst die Sache mit meinem Patenkind, welches jahrelang mißbraucht wurde ...


----------



## Bloodletting (28. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> was für eine Vorgeschichte ??
> 
> Meine Meinung hat absolut gar nix damit zu tun - was immer Du auch meinst.



Keine Lust das jetzt rauszusuchen, aber da war irgendwas mit deiner Nichte, oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Solange ich lebe war es bisher fast immer nur so:
> 
> Bei CDU/CSU ging es aufwärts
> Bei SPD ging es abwärts


Interessant...zumindest im politischen Rückblick den ich als historisch interessierter Mensch angefertigt habe war es bisher immer so:

Die CDU/CSU reitet das Land ganz tief in die Scheiße
Die SPD kriegt bei der Machtübernahme die volle Ladung ab und hat 4 Jahre Zeit um wichtige Reformen auf den Weg zu bringen 
Die SPD bringt langfristige Reformen auf den Weg
Kurzfristig bringt das Einbrüche
Die CDU/CSU kommt wieder an die Macht
Die Reformen der SPD zeigen Wirkung, die CDU stellt sich als Heilsbringer dar
Die CDU wird wiedergewählt
Die CDU reitet wieder alles in die Scheiße
etc. pp.



> Was nützt uns dieses ganze soziale Gequatsche, wenn die Gegebenheiten es gar nicht mehr richtig zulassen?
> Und genau so war/ist/bleibt es heutzutage nunmal bei der SPD


Genau, schaffen wir das "sozial" im Sozialstaat einfach ab...und die Parteien die dafür stehen gleich mit



> Und die CDU nun die alleinige Schuld an den Krisen zu geben - sry, das ist unter aller ...


Naja...angesichts der Tatsache dass die FDP nur mehr ein liberaler Flügel der CDU ist (Tut mir Leid, wer vor der Wahl auf einen Koalitionspartner fixiert bleibt ist nicht eigenständig!) kann man das wohl so sagen
Ansonsten waren die Äußerungen zum Oberlobbyisten etc. auf die FDP bezogen



> Wer hat oft genug immer reingefuscht und hat Geplantes somit verhindert.


Meistens das Bundesverfassungsgericht und der Bundespräsident, weil die Gesetze gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen haben? ;D


> Selber keine Alternativen haben - aber andere in ihrer Ausübung behindern - klasse,  SPD & co!
> 
> Die SPD hat sich selber ans bein gepinkelt ... kein anderer!


Alternativen bietet die SPD (und erst Recht die Grünen!!!) schon...und sie sind genauso utopisch wie das was CDU/CSU/FDP zu bieten haben (Steuersenkungen? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!) 

Ans Bein gepinkelt hat sich nicht die SPD sondern die SPD-Spitze mit ihrer CDU-affinen Rechts-Politik. Wenn die SPD Schröders alte Riege los ist, wird es bei denen sicherlich wieder aufwärts gehen...sie müssen sich einfach wieder auf ihre Wurzeln als Sozialdemokraten besinnen.


----------



## Cørradø (28. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und die CDU nun die alleinige Schuld an den Krisen zu geben - sry, das ist unter aller ...


Die Politik hat die Weltwirtschaftskrise nicht verursacht!

Aber die Partei (Neoliberale), die die Interessen derer vertritt, welche wiederum die Krise verursacht haben (neoliberale Wirtschaft) stellt jetzt mit die Regierung!
Die geistigen Urheber der Krise wurden jetzt gewählt! Das ist doch paradox!

Und schauts euch doch mal die Reaktionen an!
Arbeitgeberverband applaudiert!
Arbeitnehmer, Umweltschützer und Kirchen mahnen!

_edit:_
Danke Falathrim, für die treffende Zusammenfassung!

Anstatt einen eindeutigen Kurswechsel zu wählen, dem kaputten System die Absage zu erteilen erhofft man sich in der Krise die Erhaltung des status quo??
Gestern standen wir vorm Abgrund und heute sind wir einen Schritt weiter? Oder die Wiederherstellung der Zeit davor, der Konstellation also, die zur Krise geführt hat?
Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber mir dünkelt, dass wer FDP gewählt, nur von der Tapete bis zur Wand gedacht hat.
Meine Vermutung nährt sich aus der mangelnden Argumentationsbereitschaft der Fanboys, die nichts weiter machen als Parolen nachzuplappern und sich noch inszenieren als belesene und wissende Wähler... dass ich nicht lache.


----------



## Stancer (28. September 2009)

Hab gerade das hier gelesen : http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/...,651900,00.html

Sry aber da fällt mir nichts mehr ein....
Da stell ich mir sogar die Frage ob denen jemand ins Hirn geschissen hat. Die können auch nicht akzeptieren, das die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung nunmal für Schwarz-Gelb ist. Partei hin oder her, wenn eine Seite mehr Stimmen bekommt sollte man das respektieren und auch akzeptieren.

Stattdessen wollen die nun Kindergarten spielen und wer ist dann der leidtragende ? Die Bürger logischerweise....


----------



## Phash (28. September 2009)

vor gar nicht allzulanger Zeit hat sich mal ein Herr Schröder zum "sicheren Gewinner der Wahl" erklärt...

und auch äh der äh stoiber äh war schon äh also fast äh...^^


----------



## Falathrim (28. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hab gerade das hier gelesen : http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/...,651900,00.html
> 
> Sry aber da fällt mir nichts mehr ein....
> Da stell ich mir sogar die Frage ob denen jemand ins Hirn geschissen hat. Die können auch nicht akzeptieren, das die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung nunmal für Schwarz-Gelb ist. Partei hin oder her, wenn eine Seite mehr Stimmen bekommt sollte man das respektieren und auch akzeptieren.


Sehr interessanter Artikel, dankeschön ;D

Naja, so unwahr ist das ganze überhaupt nicht...der Bundesrat ist durchaus ein starkes Machtorgan und kann gut einen Gegenpol zum Bundesrat darstellen...zum Beispiel beim Thema Atompolitik kann ich mir relativ gut vorstellen, dass da der Bundesrat einiges mitzureden hat...und das ist echt wichtig, denn da haben ne ganze Menge Leute der FDP und CDU ins Gehirn geschissen...ich sag nur mal dass die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung gegen eine Laufzeitverlängerung der Atomkraftwerke ist... ;D

Naja, die Linke macht Opposition und in der Opposition sind sie auch gut aufgehoben. Warum man sich darüber jetzt aufregt und nicht über die angekündigten Steuersenkungen von CDU/CSU und FDP verstehe ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## EspCap (28. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry, aber selten so einen "politischen" Blödsinn gelesen ...
> Und mal angenommen, die Piraten Partei wird mal ganz groß ...
> Weht dann überall nur noch die Piratenflagge von denen?
> Oder weht bei den eingesetzen Bundeswehrschiffen gegen z.B. somalische Piraten dann ne Piratenflagge?
> ...


Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen... Weht jetzt die CDU Flagge da oder was? Falls das ironisch gemeint war - ich finde das ist eine ernste Angelegenheit.
Und natürlich werden sie wichtiger. An dir ist doch sicher nicht vorbeigegangen dass gewisse Parteien die Überwachungen immer noch ausweiten etc. wollen?
Willst du ernsthaft dass der Staat deine Mails liest wenn er will? Dass er Daten auf deiner Platte anschauen kann (Bundestrojaner)? 
Für mich scheint es so als wärst du so ein typischer konservativer CDU-Wähler dem es nicht passt dass mal Leute über was reden von dem sie Ahnung haben.

Zum belügen : Ich weis zwar nicht wo du denkst dass die Piraten die Leute belügen, aber da gehen die anderen Parteien ja mit 'gutem Beispiel voran' - Steuersenkung? 4 Mio Arbeitsplätze? 'Reichtum für alle'? Ich lache.


> 4. eine Partei, die nicht über den I-net Tellerand schaut und von den wichtigen Sachen keine Ahnung hat ...


Bitte erst informieren und dann maulen und nicht gleich Unsinn posten. Hättest du dich mal über das Wahlprogramm der Piraten informiert wüsstest du dass sie sehr wohl über 'den I-Net Tellerrand' schauen.


----------



## Deanne (29. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Die Politik hat die Weltwirtschaftskrise nicht verursacht!
> 
> Aber die Partei (Neoliberale), die die Interessen derer vertritt, welche wiederum die Krise verursacht haben (neoliberale Wirtschaft) stellt jetzt mit die Regierung!
> Die geistigen Urheber der Krise wurden jetzt gewählt! Das ist doch paradox!
> ...



Danke, seh ich ähnlich. Nur, dass einem das Wort "Neo-Liberalismus" gerne im Mund umgedreht wird und ich deshalb zweimal überlege, bevor ich es benutze. 
Sowas legt jeder anders aus und wenn derartige Schlagwörter fallen, wird es immer sehr schnell unangenehm, weil jeder glaubt, den Begriff am treffensten einbringen zu können.
Besonders momentan, wo viele Leute unzufrieden sind und sehr emotional bzw. aggressiv reagieren. Wenn ich nur daran denke, wie sich heute in meinem Bekanntenkreis an die Gurgel gegangen wurde, weil man nur noch darüber spekuliert hat, wer was gewählt haben könnte.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Besonders momentan, wo viele Leute unzufrieden sind und sehr emotional bzw. aggressiv reagieren.



Dürfte doch wohl klar sein wieso : In spätestens 6 Monaten geht es mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit ca 90% der bundesdeutschen Bevölkerung finanziell und materiell schlechter als bisher. Oder man kann seinen Lebensstandard mit erheblichem Mehraufwand halten. Aber wer will das schon ?? Bald folgen wieder Steuergeschenke und Vergünstigungen an allen Ecken und Enden für die wohl Betuchten, natürlich insbesondere den habgierigen Wirtschaftsmagnaten, die jetzt jubeln. Mit der Wahlentscheidung gestern hat sich Deutschland keinen Gefallen getan - jetzt wird der ungezügelte Wildwestkapitalismus erst recht über die breite Masse hinwegrauschen ... und zwar mit Wucht.

Und ich erinner noch mal an folgendes: 

Demokratie = Entscheidung einer Regierung zum Wohle aller Bürger ... na den Satz kann man künftig getrost vergessen


----------



## skeggmikill (29. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hab gerade das hier gelesen : http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/...,651900,00.html
> 
> Sry aber da fällt mir nichts mehr ein....
> Da stell ich mir sogar die Frage ob denen jemand ins Hirn geschissen hat. Die können auch nicht akzeptieren, das die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung nunmal für Schwarz-Gelb ist. Partei hin oder her, wenn eine Seite mehr Stimmen bekommt sollte man das respektieren und auch akzeptieren.
> ...


 Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat die CDU/CSU ihre Mehrheit im Bundesrat auch genutzt, um wichtige Regierungsentscheidungen zu blockieren. Dass die Oposition ihre Möglichkeiten nutzt um den politischen Gegner zu schwächen, ist doch nun nicht verwunderlich. Naiv, wie ich bin, denke ich, dass das ja auch von den einzelnen Fällen abhängt. Wenn die Linken mit politischen Massnahmen der Regirung einverstanden sein sollten, werden sie diese nicht ausbremsen. Wenn das, wie sicher sehr oft, nicht der Fall ist, werden sie bestimmt nicht zu allem Ja-und-Amen sagen. Darüber brauch man sich doch nicht aufregen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat die CDU/CSU ihre Mehrheit im Bundesrat auch genutzt, um wichtige Regierungsentscheidungen zu blockieren. Dass die Oposition ihre Möglichkeiten nutzt um den politischen Gegner zu schwächen, ist doch nun nicht verwunderlich. Naiv, wie ich bin, denke ich, dass das ja auch von den einzelnen Fällen abhängt. Wenn die Linken mit politischen Massnahmen der Regirung einverstanden sein sollten, werden sie diese nicht ausbremsen. Wenn das, wie sicher sehr oft, nicht der Fall ist, werden sie bestimmt nicht zu allem Ja-und-Amen sagen. Darüber brauch man sich doch nicht aufregen.



Habe ich mir auch gedacht; Was gibt es daran zu kritisieren ... ? Wenn Lafontaine den Bundesrat bemühen möchte, soll er dies tun. Das ist völlig Legitim.


----------



## Ascalonier (29. September 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Denkanstoss für diejenigen, die diese "tolle"  Regierung mitgewählt haben
> 
> http://womblog.de/2009/09/28/der-politisch...st-eingetreten/
> 
> ...



Abwarten wenn der Kündigungschutz gelockert und die Renten klein bleiben dan werden solche konservative [Beleidigung entfernt] schnell mal ihre Meinung ändern. Manche lernen nur durch Schläge.


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2009)

Fangen wir jetzt mit Beleidigungen an, weil wir die Meinung von anderen nicht respektieren ?

Achja : Reported....


----------



## Lillyan (29. September 2009)

Und entfernt.... bleibt bitte sachlich, Beleidigungen helfen niemandem weiter.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Wenn ich grad schon höre... Gesundheitsfond abschaffen, Kernkraftwerke sollen länger laufen, "Steuersenkungen"...

Und ich glaube grad hat sich der Sprecher bei N24 etwas verplappert... Arbeitgeber fordern Kündigungsschutz zu ändern "damit der Einstieg von Arbeit in Arbeitslosigkeit leichter fällt"


----------



## shadow24 (29. September 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Dürfte doch wohl klar sein wieso : In spätestens 6 Monaten geht es mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit ca 90% der bundesdeutschen Bevölkerung finanziell und materiell schlechter als bisher. Oder man kann seinen Lebensstandard mit erheblichem Mehraufwand halten. Aber wer will das schon ?? Bald folgen wieder Steuergeschenke und Vergünstigungen an allen Ecken und Enden für die wohl Betuchten, natürlich insbesondere den habgierigen Wirtschaftsmagnaten, die jetzt jubeln. Mit der Wahlentscheidung gestern hat sich Deutschland keinen Gefallen getan - jetzt wird der ungezügelte Wildwestkapitalismus erst recht über die breite Masse hinwegrauschen ... und zwar mit Wucht.
> 
> Und ich erinner noch mal an folgendes:
> 
> Demokratie = Entscheidung einer Regierung zum Wohle aller Bürger ... na den Satz kann man künftig getrost vergessen


absolutes /sign...seh ich ganz genauso...
naja müssen wir halt gemeinsam die Suppe auslöffeln,die wir uns eingebrockt haben.das ist der schlechtere Teil der Demokratie,aber er gehört nunmal dazu.aber ich könnte auch wetten das der Teil dann am lautesten jammert,der aus Trotz nich zur Wahl gelaufen ist...


----------



## Bloodletting (29. September 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> naja müssen wir halt gemeinsam die Suppe auslöffeln,die wir uns eingebrockt haben.das ist der schlechtere Teil der Demokratie,aber er gehört nunmal dazu.aber ich könnte auch wetten das der Teil dann am lautesten jammert,der aus Trotz nich zur Wahl gelaufen ist...



Die jammern immer am meissten ...


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

es werden alle jammern nciht nur die nichtwähler


----------



## skeggmikill (29. September 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> absolutes /sign...seh ich ganz genauso...
> naja müssen wir halt gemeinsam die Suppe auslöffeln,die wir uns eingebrockt haben.das ist der schlechtere Teil der Demokratie,aber er gehört nunmal dazu.aber ich könnte auch wetten das der Teil dann am lautesten jammert,der aus Trotz nich zur Wahl gelaufen ist...


Was ist mit denen, die die Suppe nicht eingebrockt haben, sprich die zukünftigen Oppositionsparteien gewählt haben. Die dürfen fleissig mit auslöffeln.


----------



## Bloodletting (29. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Die dürfen fleissig mit auslöffeln.


Fang schonmal an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2009)

Ja, aber genau so funktioniert Demokratie. Die Mehrheit hat sich nunmal für Schwarz-Gelb entschieden.

Und sowas sollte man respektieren und akzeptieren und nicht weiter darauf beharren das Land regieren zu wollen !


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Nur weil die "Mehrheit" (es ist nur knapp, weder deutlich noch sonderlich viel!) etwas "entschieden" hat, heißt das nicht das man das zu akzeptieren hat...
Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung hat von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung und wählt sowieso seit 30 Jahren das selbe... die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung hat keinen Bock auf Bildung oder sonst irgendwas... und ich könnte noch weiter ausholen aber ich glaube es ist klar was ich sagen will...

Die Mehrheit ist in den seltensten Fällen eine Richtweise für "besser" und/oder "Richtig" und gerade wenn die "Mehrheit" scheiße baut, liegt es am Rest den Karren wieder aus der Scheiße zu ziehen und der "Mehrheit" mal eine Kräftige Ohrfeige zu verpassen! 
Wenn wir uns nur hinsetzen und akzeptieren was da für eine Scheiße fabriziert wird, wird es niemals besser werden!
Wir müssen dem entgegenstehen mit allen Möglichkeiten die sich uns bieten und uns nicht einfach zurücklehnen!

Es ist dabei Scheißegal ob wir dafür sind oder dagegen, wenn wir nur alles akzeptieren sind wir verloren...
Wir müssen Wach bleiben und aufmerksam!


----------



## skeggmikill (29. September 2009)

@Stancer Wie bitte?! Du meinst also, dass die Regierung jetzt schalten und walten darf wie sie will, nur weil eine geringe Mehrheit der aktiven Wähler ihnen ihre Stimme gegeben hat? Die anderen sollen jetzt alles hin nehmen, anstatt die politischen Möglichkeiten zu nutzen, die dank Gesetz zur Verfügung stehen?!


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2009)

Natürlich kann sie an der Regierung mitwirken und wenn die Parteien nicht immer Gegeneinander arbeiten würden, würde auch mal das Land davon provitieren.

Aber von vornerein zu sagen "Wir machen denen die Arbeit schwer, wir blockieren alles über den Bundesrat" sry aber das ist für mich absolut unverständlich. Nur weil ich den Arbeitskollegen nicht mag sabotiere ich ihn wo ich nur kann oder wie ?

DAS ist eher das Problem in unserem Land. Die Parteien sind zu sehr damit beschäftigt sich gegenseitig anzugreifen anstatt wirklich das zu tun wofür sie da sind : Dem Land/Bevölkerung zu dienen !
Und da sind CDU, SPD, FDP, Linke und Grüne alle gleich. Wenn sie die Arbeit einer anderen Partei behindern können tun sie dies, egal ob dadurch gute Entscheidungen, die für die Bevölkerung hilfreich wären, verhindert werden.

Das wollte ich damit aussagen.
Die Linke erinnert momentan aber mehr an ein Kind, das im Supermarkt steht und Bonbons will. "Ich schrei solange bis ich kriege was ich will, ich ich ich"...


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Nun... sie tun nur das was in ihren Augen richtig ist...
Wenn sie sagen, die anderen bauen nur Scheiße, dann ist es auch ihr recht zu versuchen dies zu verhindern! Mit allen Mitteln die sich ihnen bietet, diese sind nicht umsonst da...
Dir kommt die Linke jetzt nur so vor, weil so wie es jetzt ausgegangen ist dir offenbar zuträglich ist...


----------



## skeggmikill (29. September 2009)

Zitat aus dem Artikel, den du verlinkt hast: "In den nächsten Monaten gehe es darum, weiteren sozialen "Kahlschlag" zu verhindern, dabei werde "der Bundesrat ins Zentrum der Aufmerksamkeit rücken", sagte Lafontaine." Das hat ja wohl definitiv nichts von "ne-dich-kann-ich-nich-leiden-deshalb-stänkere-ich", so wie du das darstellst!
Und damit sagt Oscar auch, was sie blockieren würden und nicht, dass sie alles blockieren wollen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. September 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> absolutes /sign...seh ich ganz genauso...
> naja müssen wir halt gemeinsam die Suppe auslöffeln,die wir uns eingebrockt haben.das ist der schlechtere Teil der Demokratie,aber er gehört nunmal dazu.aber ich könnte auch wetten das der Teil dann am lautesten jammert,der aus Trotz nich zur Wahl gelaufen ist...



Ich habe uns diese "Suppe" aber nicht eingebrockt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal ernsthaft: Ich hoffe natürlich jetzt auf eine starke Oppositon, die bei allen unsozialen Entscheidungen (und davon werden gewiss etliche kommen) ordentlich Druck macht. Ich muss Lafontaine recht geben, wenn er sagt, dass die SPD langsam erkennen muss, dass Sie alleine nicht gegen S/G ankommen wird. Deshalb halte ich eine Bündnisopposition aus SPD/Linke und Grüne für sinnvoll.


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2009)

Aber dann verstehst du doch die Problematik. Das ist der beste Weg zu einem "Stillstand", dann gibts kein Vor oder zurück mehr in der Politik, sondern nur noch "Stop". Die Sozialen blockieren die Konservativen und die Konservativen blockieren die Sozialen. 

DAS hat meiner Meinung nach zu der Krise geführt in der wir uns befinden. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als Stillstand. Sogar Fehlentscheidungen sind besser, denn daraus resultieren meistens Verbesserungen !


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Sogar Fehlentscheidungen sind besser, denn daraus resultieren meistens Verbesserungen !



Da sagen die letzten 40 Jahre aber was anderes...

Abgesehen davon: Kompromisse bringen auch nur Stillstand...

Du sagst hier: Lasst sie einfach machen, hauptsache es passiert irgendwas!

Und genau das halte ich für noch gefährlicher als wenn die Linke sich quer stellt...


----------



## skeggmikill (29. September 2009)

Ich gebe dir Recht, dass man nicht aus Prinzip erstmal gegen alles sein muss, was der politische Gegner an Standpunkten vertritt oder an Massnahmen durchführen will, sondern das Wohl aller in erster Linie massgebend sein sollte. Aber ich denke, man ist ja nicht ohne Grund politische Gegner. Zumindest meine politische Position basiert auf einer gewissen Überzeugung und Meinung. Und die kollidiert eben oft mit dem, wofür CDU und FDP stehen. Also kommt da nicht viel Einigkeit zu Stande.


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung, das das Volk entschieden hat und ja Schwarz-Gelb kann nun 4 Jahre regieren. Wenn sie scheisse bauen kriegen sie das in 4 Jahren zu spüren.

Natürlich sollte man sie nicht Blind agieren lassen aber im grossen und ganzen sollten sie "regieren" !


----------



## Fusssi (29. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Natürlich kann sie an der Regierung mitwirken und wenn die Parteien nicht immer Gegeneinander arbeiten würden, würde auch mal das Land davon provitieren.
> 
> Aber von vornerein zu sagen "Wir machen denen die Arbeit schwer, wir blockieren alles über den Bundesrat" sry aber das ist für mich absolut unverständlich. Nur weil ich den Arbeitskollegen nicht mag sabotiere ich ihn wo ich nur kann oder wie ?...........



Erlich mal das ist doch Blödsinn, naturlich versuchen Oppositionen immer Entscheidungen der Regierung, wenn sie diese für falsch halten, zu blockieren.
Das ist aber nicht das selbe wie "alles blockieren"!

Und so wie es bei Dir klingt dürfte man auch nicht mehr Demokratie dazu sagen. Viel mehr wäre das eine *gewählte 4 Jahres-Diktatur.*

Dazu kommt das Du hier ständig davon redest das wir die neue Regierung akzeptieren und ihnen ne Chance geben müssen. Im gleichen Atemzuge aggitierst Du schon, in dem ganzen Thread hier, in fast demagogischer Form gegen die Linke.

Fragt sich also wer hier tollerant ist und wer wem Chancen gibt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Tolle Einstellung:

Lasst sie den Wagen vor die Wand fahren, wir können uns ja _danach_ immernoch beschweren und mal gucken ob da wer noch was retten kann...

Danke Fusssi, hast es doch besser ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skeggmikill (29. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, das das Volk entschieden hat und ja Schwarz-Gelb kann nun 4 Jahre regieren. Wenn sie scheisse bauen kriegen sie das in 4 Jahren zu spüren.
> 
> Natürlich sollte man sie nicht Blind agieren lassen aber im grossen und ganzen sollten sie "regieren" !



Die Stimmen für CDU/FDP ergeben zusammen 48,4%. Das ist also nichtmal eine wirkliche Mehrheit der 70% der Wahlberchtigten! Sind für dich jetzt alle, die nicht S/G gestimmt haben kein Teil des Volkes, weil die sich nicht für eine s/g Regierung entschieden haben?


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2009)

Ja aber woher weisst du ob sie den Wagen vor die Wand setzen oder ihn im letzten Moment auf die richtige Spur bringen ? Hinterher ist man immer schlauer heisst ein Sprichwort und das trifft auch auf die Politik zu.

In den vergangenen Jahren gab es immer wieder zweifelhafte Entscheidungen. Zu Beginn waren aber alle Parteien dafür und kaum zeichnete sich ab, das  die Entscheidung ein Fehlschlag war stand die regierende Partei nur noch alleine da und alle Oppositionsparteien zeigten mit dem Finger drauf.

Ich war mal im Landtag von NRW zu Besuch und kam wütend wieder raus. Die hatten nen 2 Std plan mit diversen Punkten. Zum Schluss kamen die für die Bürger wichtigen Punkte.
Es kam aber gar nicht dazu. Zu Beginn begann eine Diskussion darüber das irgend ein Spitzel ein internes Fax an die Bild-Zeitung weitergeleitet hatte. 2 Std lang schoben sich Grüne, CDU, SPD, FDP und damals noch PDS gegenseitig den schwarzen Kater zu und stritten sich.

Am Ende hiess es : "Die Punkte Bürgerrechte(jedenfalls irgendwas wichtiges) werden vertagt"


----------



## skeggmikill (29. September 2009)

Man könnte aber auch vorher schonmal abbiegen, wenn man die Wand auf einen zu kommen sieht, anstatt weiter drauf zu zu rassen, um mal deine Metapher zu nutzen.
Und wenn du dich gegen Oppositionsparteien äusserst: Vergiss nicht, dass FDP eine solche in den letzten 11 Jahren war!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. September 2009)

hört doch auf mit den schwarzmalereien. wartet einfach mal ab was uns die neue regierung bringt. ob gut..ob schlecht...fakt ist, ihr wisst *mit sicherheit* nicht, was uns bevorsteht.

ich habe diese regierung aufgrund meiner eigenen interessen gewählt. ob meine entscheidung richtig war, wird sich noch zeigen. ich kann nicht hellsehen...manche hier anscheinend schon.


----------



## Fusssi (29. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja aber woher weisst du ob sie den Wagen vor die Wand setzen oder ihn im letzten Moment auf die richtige Spur bringen ? Hinterher ist man immer schlauer heisst ein Sprichwort und das trifft auch auf die Politik zu.


Erfahrung aus der Vergangenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komm jetzt nicht mit aufschwüngen aus der Vergangenheit! Nach der Wende war es klar, da wär das mit egal welcher Regierung so gekommen, endlich konnte der Kapitalismus sich mal so richtig ausleben im Osten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der letzte Aufschwung, da hatte die Regierung noch garnichts entschieden, der kann also nur eine Nachfolger der Regierung Schröder gewesen sein. Da hat der liebe Herr Hartz ja dafür gesorgt das es ne richtige Unterschicht gibt, wie sich das für nen ordendlichen Kapitalismus gehört.



Surfer schrieb:


> hört doch auf mit den schwarzmalereien. wartet einfach mal ab was uns die neue regierung bringt. ob gut..ob schlecht...fakt ist, ihr wisst *mit sicherheit* nicht, was uns bevorsteht.


Leider nicht, aber evtl. ist es ja auch das was mir da angst macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Surfer schrieb:


> ich habe diese regierung aufgrund meiner eigenen interessen gewählt. ob meine entscheidung richtig war, wird sich noch zeigen. ich kann nicht hellsehen...manche hier anscheinend schon.


Ich hoffe mit Dir, das unsere Jungs und Mädels da oben über die Jahreswende mal besuch von den Geistern der vergangenen, zukünftigen und jetzigen Weihnacht bekommen.


----------



## Bloodletting (29. September 2009)

Ich will mal kurz dazwischen werfen:

Piratenpartei in Australien gegründet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.itnews.com.au/News/156960,pirat...l-election.aspx


----------



## RaDon27 (29. September 2009)

Fussi hat recht, viele bekannte Wirtschaftswissenschaftler bringen die Auf und Abschwünge (die btw ne regelmäßige Frequenz haben) irgendwo immer mit der Regierung in Verbindung, die vor dem jeweiligen Ab/Aufschwung dran war. Und da fällt halt auf, dass die CDU immer während bzw kurz nach Anfang des Aufschwungs an die Macht kam... Im Laufe der Regierungsperiode gings dann bergab mit Deutschland und die Opposition durfte es auslöffeln. Witzigerweise auch die FDP, als sie in den 70er/80er Jahren noch Koalitionspartner der SPD war.
Natürlich kann man sowas nur bedingt beweisen, aber irgendwo is es doch interessant zu wissen.


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2009)

Wenn du auf Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit pochst darfste keine Partei wählen. Jede hatte ihre Skandale.

Sei es Kohls Schwarzgeldaffäre oder das Schröder während seiner Amtszeit als Kanzler seine Kontakte als Kanzler genutzt hat um bei Gasprom einzusteigen. FDP galt ende der 90er als Spasspartei und die Linken unterhalten heute noch einen Kommunistischen Flügel sowie diverse extreme Flügel, wenn auch nur kleine.

Jede Partei hat Dreck am stecken.


----------



## shadow24 (29. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur weil die "Mehrheit" (es ist nur knapp, weder deutlich noch sonderlich viel!) etwas "entschieden" hat, heißt das nicht das man das zu akzeptieren hat...


also den Satz meinst du doch wohl nicht im Ernst Selor...
das ist eine der Hauptsäulen der Demokratie das Mehrheitsentscheidungen getroffen werden.egal ob eine Mehrheit von 99% oder 51%.
wenn jetzt SPD udn die Linken ans Steuer gekommen wären hättest du dann nicht auch so darauf geantwortet wie ich es jetzt tue?
alle Parteien hatten vorher die gleichen Chancen sich auf die Wahl vorzubereiten und Wählerstimmen zu gewinnen.und nach der demokratischen Wahl ist halt eine schwarz-gelbe Koalition gewählt worden.das ist sicherlich auch nicht meine Wunschkoalition,aber so haben die Mehrheit der Bürger nunmal entschieden...udn wer so eine demokrastische Wahl missfällt der kann sich ja mal in China versuchen sowas anzuleiern...

ich hoffe jedenfalls das du deinen kommenden Schülern diesen Satz nie vorhalten wirst...


----------



## Brimbur (29. September 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also den Satz meinst du doch wohl nicht im Ernst Selor...
> das ist eine der Hauptsäulen der Demokratie das Mehrheitsentscheidungen getroffen werden.egal ob eine Mehrheit von 99% oder 51%.
> wenn jetzt SPD udn die Linken ans Steuer gekommen wären hättest du dann nicht auch so darauf geantwortet wie ich es jetzt tue?
> alle Parteien hatten vorher die gleichen Chancen sich auf die Wahl vorzubereiten und Wählerstimmen zu gewinnen.und nach der demokratischen Wahl ist halt eine schwarz-gelbe Koalition gewählt worden.das ist sicherlich auch nicht meine Wunschkoalition,aber so haben die Mehrheit der Bürger nunmal entschieden...udn wer so eine demokrastische Wahl missfällt der kann sich ja mal in China versuchen sowas anzuleiern...
> ...





Und damit bewiesen, das die Mehrheit dumm wie nen trockenes Brot ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... 
Ausserdem Frage ich mich immer wieder, was ist denn eine Demokratie wert, wenn so ne rumdümpelpartei wie die FDP mit gerade mal 14% mitmischen dürfen bei einer Regierung? Wo ist denn da bitte ein Mehrheitsprinzip??


----------



## skeggmikill (29. September 2009)

Brimbur schrieb:


> Und damit bewiesen, das die Mehrheit dumm wie nen trockenes Brot ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei 14% kann man leider nicht von "rumdümpelpartei" sprechen! Sich um der 5%-Hürde rum zu bewegen wäre rumdümpeln. Schade dass die FDP da erstmal von weg gekommen ist.


----------



## Brimbur (29. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Bei 14% kann man leider nicht von "rumdümpelpartei" sprechen!




14% der Wahlteilnehmer haben sie gewählt.. jetzt rechne mal die 28% die nicht gewählt haben mit dazu! Also das nenn ich schon rumdümpeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Grushdak (29. September 2009)

Fragt sich nur, wer hier dumm ist ...

Es hat nunmal jede Partei die Freiheit, zu entscheiden,
mit wem sie eine Koalition eingeht und somit die Mehrheit hätte.

Die Wahl wäre ganz anders ausgegangen, wenn sich die SPD nicht von den Linken distanziert hätte.
Allerdings finde ich deren Entscheidung dazu sehr gut.
Ich bin eigentlich gegen keine Partei (außer Rechts und Piraten)- doch bei den Linken mache ich eine große Ausnahme -
alleine schon wegen Gysi. Wer ihn wirklich kennt, kann das verstehen (Machenschaften in seiner DDR Zeit und dann noch Erpressung der Bundesregierung)

Allgemein finde ich es sehr schade, daß es so ausschaut, als ob alle Parteien nur gegeneinander arbeiten.
Vielmehr würde ich mir wünschen, daß in der heutigen Zeit endlich mal alle an einem Tisch sitzen,
um die gemeinsamen Probleme angehen zu können.

FDP und Rumdümpelpartei ... wenn man kA hat ...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. September 2009)

Brimbur schrieb:


> Und damit bewiesen, das die Mehrheit dumm wie nen trockenes Brot ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du weißt es natürlich besser.....so ein gelaber kannst an deinem abendlichen stammtisch bringen.



Brimbur schrieb:


> Ausserdem Frage ich mich immer wieder, was ist denn eine Demokratie wert, wenn so ne rumdümpelpartei wie die FDP mit gerade mal 14% mitmischen dürfen bei einer Regierung? Wo ist denn da bitte ein Mehrheitsprinzip??



jedem wähler der cdu war klar (oder hätte es klar sein müssen), dass eine koalition mit der fdp angestrebt wurde. demnach hat jeder cdu wähler seine stimme auch indirekt der fdp gegeben......da haben wir wieder unsere mehrheit


----------



## skeggmikill (29. September 2009)

Brimbur schrieb:


> 14% der Wahlteilnehmer haben sie gewählt.. jetzt rechne mal die 28% die nicht gewählt haben mit dazu! Also das nenn ich schon rumdümpeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die FDP ist die dritt stärkste Partei (leider)! Es gibt, zum Glück auch nicht mehr in Bayern, keine Partei die eine absolute Mehrheit aus eigener Kraft erreichen kann! Bei dem früheren System aus eigentlich nur drei Parteien bestehend (FDP/SPD/CDU) mag das ja nicht so viel gewesen sein. Der Dritte von Fünf steht aber nun wirklich ganz anders da, als der Dritte von Drei.


----------



## Brimbur (29. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> du weißt es natürlich besser.....so ein gelaber kannst an deinem abendlichen stammtisch bringen.




Natürlich... sieht man doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... oder wie interpretierst du das Wahlergebnis???


Und es geht nicht darum, dass anders keine mehrheit zu stande kommt, das weiss ich selber ... es geht darum, dass es doch irgendwie schizophrän ist, wenn eine demokratie betont, die Mehrheit unseres Souveräns, das Volk, wählt die Regierung.. und dann kommt irgendso ein Mischmasch heraus... und es ist ja so, dass der Koalitionspartner eine nicht unwesende Zahl an Ministern stellt... das ist doch Idiotie, oder nicht?!?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. September 2009)

Brimbur schrieb:


> Natürlich... sieht man doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nunja, ich bin vorerst zufrieden...demnach wohl einer der dummen bürger mit einem iq, gleichwertig dem eines stück brotes. damit kann ich leben...



Brimbur schrieb:


> Und es geht nicht darum, dass anders keine mehrheit zu stande kommt, das weiss ich selber ... es geht darum, dass es doch irgendwie schizophrän ist, wenn eine demokratie betont, die Mehrheit unseres Souveräns, das Volk, wählt die Regierung.. und dann kommt irgendso ein Mischmasch heraus... und es ist ja so, dass der Koalitionspartner eine nicht unwesende Zahl an Ministern stellt... das ist doch Idiotie, oder nicht?!?



das kannst du nur durch ein 2 parteiensystem verhindern. aber wie gesagt, ein cdu- wähler war sich über eine bevorstehende koalition mit der fdp durchaus bewusst. demnach hat doch die mehrheit entschieden....oder nicht? als undemokratisch empfände ich es nur, wenn eine angestrebte koalition dem volk bewusst verschwiegen würde.


----------



## skeggmikill (29. September 2009)

Was ja nun wahrlich nicht erstrebenswert ist!


----------



## Brimbur (29. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> nunja....ich bin vorerst zufrieden
> 
> 
> das kannst du nur durch ein 2 parteiensystem verhindern. aber wie gesagt, ein cdu- wähler war sich über eine bevorstehende koalition mit der fdp durchaus bewusst. demnach hat doch die mehrheit entschieden....oder nicht?





Also ich spreche den Großteil der CDU Wähler nicht mal nen politisches Bewusstsein zu, von daher würde ich nicht darauf vertrauen, dass es dem gemeinen CDU-Wähler bewusst ist!

also wenn man von nichtmal 40% der Wahlberechtigten ausgeht, die diese Koalition gewählt haben bin ich irgendwie mit dem Begriff "Mehrheit" nicht so auf einer Linie... Dann müsste man eventuell mal von einer Neudefinition des Wortes gebrauch machen oder es ist eine verdammt hohle Phrase!


Und also ob da nun eine Partei, 2 Parteien oder 150 Parteien vollgestopft mit weltfremden Takkatukkaland bewohnern in Deutschland existent sind ist irgend wie im Endeffekt auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## skeggmikill (29. September 2009)

Klar kann man bei dem Ergebnis nicht davon reden "das Volk hat es gewählt" und rein rechnerisch haben schwarz/gelb keine Mehrheit. Aber 14%representiert mehr als 1/8 der zur Wahl gegangenen Wähler. Das kannst du, LEIDER, nun mal nicht abtun! Leute, die wählen gehen, haben allerdings mehr politisches Bewusstsein als jeder Zuhausebleiber, auch wenn ich die Partei Scheisse finde, die sie wählen.


----------



## Grushdak (29. September 2009)

*kopschüttel*

Natürlich hat das Volk gewählt, wer denn sonst?!
Und am besten gehen wir noch mal rechnen - na auf was kommt man? ricchtig Mehrheit?

Aber die Diskussion ist hier mal wieder typisch.
Die, die, dessen Wunschparteien verloren haben, sind nur am rumnörgeln -
tun so schlau und versuchen, das Gegenteil zu beweisen ... wat für ein Armutszeugnis.

Und von wegen, nicht alle bei den CDU Wählern sind sich bewußt, was sie da wählen.
Wie sieht es denn bei den SPD Wählern und Linkswählern etc aus? anders?
Bei allen Wählern wird es welche geben, die sich dem nicht ganz bewußt sind, was sie da wählen.

Und von wegen CDU profitiert nur von dem Errungenem der SPD & CO.
Wer war für das Wirtschaftswunder verantwortlich?
Wer hatte die bisher schwierigste Aufgabe als Regierungspartei zu bewältigen?


----------



## Kaldreth (29. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> eine rot-rot regierung wird es niemals geben. sollte ich mich jedoch irren, werde ich bestimmt nicht zusehen wie mein land zu grunde geht. spd lasse ich mir noch gefallen (obwohl ich wirklich kein freund dieser partei bin), eine links- regierung allerdings, wäre zweifellos das schlimmste das uns passieren könnte.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Aber die SPD distanziert sich ja auch von der LINKEN, da die einfach utopische und unmöglich Ansichten vertritt!


----------



## skeggmikill (29. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und am besten gehen wir noch mal rechnen - na auf was kommt man? ricchtig Mehrheit?



Wenn du ein Stück weiter hoch gehst, wirst du sehen, dass ich gerechnet habe! FDP/CDU zusammen!: 48,4%. Mehrheit wäre mindestens 50%. Jetzt habe ich die Nichtwähler noch nicht mal berücksichtigt!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Stück weiter hoch gehst, wirst du sehen, dass ich gerechnet habe! FDP/CDU zusammen!: 48,4%. Mehrheit wäre mindestens 50%. Jetzt habe ich die Nichtwähler noch nicht mal berücksichtigt!



unter den gammelparteien (6%) werden aber keine sitze verteilt.

332 sitze von 622....entspricht das deiner meinung nach nicht der absoluten mehrheit? wo kämen wir hin, wenn jedem depp der appd, autofahrerpartei, usw. ein sitz im deutschen bundestag zustände?


----------



## Fusssi (29. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Jede Partei hat Dreck am stecken.


Darum gings mir ja auch nicht, natürlich haben alle irgendwie ihre Leichen im Keller. Aber es ging ja um Auf,- und Abschwünge und da muß man halt genauer hin sehen. Es ist einfach nicht richtig das es den Menschen unter der CDU immer besser ging als unter anderen Parteien.



skeggmikill schrieb:


> 48,4%. Mehrheit wäre mindestens 50%. Jetzt habe ich die Nichtwähler noch nicht mal berücksichtigt!


Die Nichtwähler kann man dann ja wohl eher als Stimmenthaltungen werten, es ist keine absolute Mehrheit aber nun mal mehr als die anderen einzeln haben.



Surfer schrieb:


> wo kämen wir hin, wenn jedem depp der appd, autofahrerpartei, usw. ein sitz im deutschen bundestag zustände?


In der Demokratie?


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Wir leben schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr in einer Demokratie (falls es überhaupt jemals der Fall war) sondern in einer Ochlokratie... es geht nicht um das Gemeinwohl sondern wieviel der einzelne für sich aus der Menge rausholen kann und wie sehr er sich bereichern kann...


----------



## Brimbur (29. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *kopschüttel*
> 
> Natürlich hat das Volk gewählt, wer denn sonst?!
> Und am besten gehen wir noch mal rechnen - na auf was kommt man? ricchtig Mehrheit?
> ...





OK.. ich rechne NUR FÜR DICH!!!

CDU/CSU 33,8 %
FDP 14,6

macht nach Adam Riese genau 48,4%

OK, das reicht um zu sagen: "ole wir haben ein paar sitze im Parlament mehr" Herzlichen Glückwunsch... 

So und ich berechne Bewusst die nichtwähler mit rein und das sind nicht wenige bei nur 72% Wahlbeteiligung sind die zweitstärkste Kraft in der BRD die Nichtwähler. Nun jetzt magst du sagen jaja die sind dumm verblendet oder was auch immer... aber ist es nicht ein wesentlicher Bestandteil des Staates für politische Bildung zu sorgen? Wenn sie das nicht mal schaffen.. naja mal dir das mal aus... 
Also kann man hier nicht sagen "das Volk" hat gewählt... "ich erinner mich da immer an die Headline: "wir sind Papst", das kommt in etwa auf das selbe raus!

Und natürlich sind die am rumnörgeln, das ist ja das recht an unserem Pluralistischem System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... 

Wirtschaftswunder??? welches meinst du denn?? das wirtschaftswunder was durch Milliardenkredite nach dem 2. Weltkrieg geschaffen wurde, oder Welches durch Milliardenkredite nach der Wende geschaffen wurde? Und das einzige Wunder dahinter ist eigentlich auch nur, dass es einigermassen lange gut gegangen ist. 
Wie Weltfremd kann man denn sein um zu glauben durch mehr und mehr kredite werden Krisen abgewand? Ich sehe schon unser Bonzenpack demnächst beim Schuldnerberater von RTL auf der Couch sitzen! 


Ole wir haben eine krise überwunden, die durch überbemessene Kredite hervorgerufen wurde und kommen aus der Krise durch neue Kredite raus??? das kann doch wohl bitte keiner ernst nehmen und glauben, dass das funktioniert!!

Und was ist denn bitte sehr für dich die schwierigste Aufgabe? das würde mich ja mal brennend interessieren.


----------



## Grushdak (29. September 2009)

Brimbur ohne weiter als nur mit 3 Sätzen auf Dein Nonsense einzugehen ...

*Du weißt überhaupt nicht, wie gut es Dir wirklich geht!*

Nichtwähler zählen mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lasst uns nächstes Mal alle nicht wählen - liegen dann ja bei 100 %.

Also wer ist jetzt nun dumm wie Brot?^^

und tschüss


----------



## Brimbur (29. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Brimbur ohne weiter als nur mit 3 Sätzen auf Dein Nonsense einzugehen ...
> 
> *Du weißt überhaupt nicht, wie gut es Dir wirklich geht!*
> 
> ...




Herzlichen Glückwunsch, zum entweder nicht lesen oder eher wohl nicht verstehen, weil keine Ahnung haben!!!

Natürlich zählen auch Nichtwähler zum Volk, oder willst du verlangen, dass nach der nächsten Wahl der BND rumgeht und von allen Nichtwählern die Persos einkassiert und des Landes verweist? 
Und warum gehen denn Leute nicht wählen? weil sie krank sind und mit 42 Fieber im Bett liegen? das ist wohl der geringste Prozentsatz... Es ist Politikverdruss, mangelnde Bildung, oder ähnliches!

Und es ist eine Pflicht des Staates für politische Bildung zu sorgen und es ist Pflicht der Parteien in meinen augen Politik im Sinne ihrer Wähler zu machen! Und wenn den Parteien die Wähler weglaufen und gar nicht mehr antreten, dann müssen sich doch eigentlich die Parteien fragen was schiefläuft... und aus dem Grunde sind für mich die Nichtwähler unbedingt in Jeder statistik zu berücksichtigen... und sei es nur, damit die Damen und Herren in Berlin mal bitte darüber nachdenken, wie aus Wahlversprechen politische inhalte werden oder zu lernen wenigstens halbwegs realistisch politische Programme zu formulieren.

Politikverdrossenheit kommt doch zu stande wenn man nicht mehr daran glaubt was dir von politikern erzählt wird... und das ist doch das eigentliuche Fiasko.. aber das scheinst du nicht unbedingt zu verstehen!

Also solltest du dich nochmal hinsetzen und eventuell den begriff dumm nochmal im Lexikon nachschlagen... hf



edith: 

Achja... 

Sicher bin ich mir Bewusst, dass es mir gut geht mir geht es genaugenommen besser als 2/3 der Weltbevölkerung.

Soll ich deswegen sagen, achja ist ok... andern gehts beschissener und deswegen kann ich ja alles so hinnehmen wie es ist. Das ist doch pure Idiotie! 

Das ist ein wenig so, wie die Geschichte von dem Mann, der aus dem 50 Stock sprang und bei jeder Atage sagte: "Bis hierher gings noch ganz gut"

Aber es geht ja nicht um den Fall, es geht immer um die Landung!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> In der Demokratie?



eher spassfraktion.

@brimbur, wer nicht wählt, kann nichts erwarten. demnach interessiert mich die politische meinung eines nichtwählers kein stück.


----------



## skeggmikill (29. September 2009)

Mich würde die politische Meinung von Nichtwählern schon sehr interessieren. Ist es vielleicht ganz gut, dass die das nicht getan haben? In welche politische Richtung tendieren sie? Wahrscheinlich kann man diese Gruppe genauso wenig verallgemeinern wie die Gruppe der Wähler. Ich habe aber für diese Politikverdrossenheit kein Verständnis. Es gibt genug Auswahl an Parteien in allen möglichen Richtungen. Selbst wenn die von mir gewählte Partei unter fernerliefen abzuhaken wäre, könnte ich sagen, dass die Koalitionsparteien nicht von meinem Nichtwählen profitieren.


----------



## Falathrim (29. September 2009)

Das Niveau hier ist ja irgendwo zwischen Mariannengraben und Kermadecgraben, unglaublich.

Wenn ich hier sehen muss, wie sich mitte links und mitte rechts hier die Beleidigungen an den Kopf schmeißen, wird mir ja fast übel...liebe Leute, die Wahl ist vorbei, Schwarz-Gelb hat gewonnen, auch wenn sie nur 48,4% der gewerteten Wählerstimmen bekommen haben. 
Die Nichtwähler ihrerseits fallen aus dem Raster, sie sind eine Grauziffer die keine offizielle politische Meinung besitzen
Die FDP als drittstärkste Kraft ist für Merkel garantiert ein ungeliebter Koalitionspartner, da sie wirklich stark ist, da wird die CDU einige ungewollte Zugeständnisse machen müssen.

Aber an Stancer ist nur zu richten:

Eine Demokratie LEBT von der Opposition! Natürlich, der CDU und FDP wurde der Regierungsauftrag erteilt, von daher werden diese die Regierung vertreten, aber trotzdem gibt es ein PARLAMENT, das über Gesetze entscheidet. Wenn eine elitäre Gruppe von wenigen Ministern sämtliche Gesetze erlassen würde und keinen Gegenpol hätte, wären wir in der Sowjetunion respektive der DDR mit den obersten Ministerräten. 
Und der Auftrag der Regierung ist es, ein Gesetz so zu formulieren, dass es allen Interessengruppen im Land und im Parlament, also der Vertretung aller Staatsbürger (Auch der Nichtwähler) passt. Und sollte dieses Gesetz immer noch gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen, müssen immer noch die Kontrollinstanzen Bundesrat, Bundesverfassungsgericht und Bundespräsident darüber entscheiden, ob dieses Gesetz rechtmäßig ist. Ohne diese Organe würden wir wiederum in einem diktatorischen/totalitären System leben...

Aber ja, wir müssen sehen was die Zukunft bringt, keiner kann vorhersagen was passiert, doch die GESCHICHTE lehrt uns, dass wir uns auf einen politischen Winter gefasst machen müssen.


und an Grushdak:

Das Wirtschaftswunder waren die Nazis. Die haben nämlich nach dem Krieg aus Südamerika über Schweizer und US-Amerikanische Konten mit Millarden von Dollars die deutsche Wirtschaft finanziert
Und mit der schwersten Krise hatten auch die Nazis zu kämpfen (die kamen ja nicht grundlos 1933 an die Macht)
Macht das die Nazis jetzt gut?
Ich finde nicht, Nazis sind scheiße.


----------



## Grushdak (29. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das Wirtschaftswunder waren die Nazis.


Quelle?
Und diese Aussage zeugt davon, daß nicht mal mehr bekannt ist, was unter *dem* Wirtschaftswunder zu verstehen ist.




Falathrim schrieb:


> Und mit der schwersten Krise hatten auch die Nazis zu kämpfen



Mit der schwersten Aufgabe meinte ich eine Aufgabe unter der Regierung der CDU (Adenauer, Ludwig Erhard) - 
*nicht* dem Deutschen Reich! 
Man man, zuhören! bzw. hier besser lesen!
Wir reden von heutigen Parteien. Die CDU gab es im Deutschen Reich noch gar nicht.

Und an dieser Aufgabe (Wiedervereinigung) knappern wir noch heute.
Da hat keiner - aber auch wirklich keiner der Parteien absehen können, was auf uns zukommt.

Und ich fand den Schritt dennoch dermaßen mutig und auch wichtig.

*Aber nach Deiner letzten Aussage steige ich hier nun ganz aus - unglaublich die Argumentation.*


----------



## Brimbur (29. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Und diese Aussage zeugt davon, daß nicht mal mehr bekannt ist, was unter *dem* Wirtschaftswunder zu verstehen ist.
> 
> 
> ...






Japp aber es gabe zwei Wege der Wiedervereinigung! Einmal war es die sofortige eingliederung der DDR in das Staatsgebilde DDR, sowie von der CDU in ihrem Wahlprogramm gewollt und die 2. Variante war Stück für Stück annäherung und eine Neue Verfassung zu Schreiben, so wie es die SPD damals in ihrem Wahlprogramm hatte.
(So auch Nachzulesen im GG, müsste ich h jetzt raussuchen welche Artikel es genau waren) Diese Herausforderung, hätte mit besonnenheit eventuell umgangen werden können weil eine Herausforderung, die scheitert ist halt nix Wert- 
Ich will nicht Spekulieren, ob es besser oder schlechter geworden wäre den anderen Weg zu nehmen, aber die Ideallinie ist es nicht gewesen, was die CDU damals verzapft hat, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. 

Was nützt den Mut und eventuell der Gute willen, wenn es am Ende scheitert??? 
.


----------



## Falathrim (29. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wer war für das Wirtschaftswunder verantwortlich?
> Wer hatte die bisher schwierigste Aufgabe als Regierungspartei zu bewältigen?


Du hast dich unklar ausgedrückt ;D

Ausserdem fang dich mal bitte, mein Freund. Du wirst hier von mir nicht angegriffen, aber was du für ein Verhalten in dieser Diskussion an den Tag legst ist wirklich unter aller Sau. 

PS: Ich hab echt nicht für alles was ich in meinem Leben gelesen habe eine Quelle parat, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern dass das eine seriöse Studie war.

Und natürlich, der Ordoliberalismus wurde von Ludwig Erhard und Konsorten zur Sozialen Marktwirtschaft weiterentwickelt, und der war ein CDU-Politiker. Dass dieser einen guten Teil zum sog. Wirtschaftswunder beigetragen hat, bestreite ich auch nicht. Trotzdem ist die soziale Partei in Deutschland, die auch lange Zeit am ehesten auf Einhaltung der sozialen Marktwirtschaft gepocht hat, immer noch die SPD, auch wenn diese sich besonders unter Schröder stark in Richtung Ordoliberalismus bewegt hat. Die CDU wird es allerdings auch und gerade mit einer starken FDP als Koalitionspartner schwer haben, eine soziale, arbeitnehmer- und arbeitslosenfreundliche Ganglinie einzuschlagen, da gerade die FDP seit jeher eine der ordoliberalsten Parteien auf diesem Planeten ist, die am liebsten ein zweites Amerika in Deutschland sähe...


----------



## Stancer (29. September 2009)

Ihr mit eurer "Spasspartei", bla bla bla. Nennt CDU doch direkt noch Nazipartei....

Spasspartei wurde die FDP genannt aufgrund des in den 90ern gescheiterten "18" Projekt von Guide Westerwelle. Wer sich aber auch nur mal halbwegs mit Guide Westerwelle auseinander setzt und mal schaut wie er heute ist wird feststellen das er ein ernsthafter Politiker ist, ob gut oder schlecht bleibt jedem selbst zu urteilen, aber ein Spasspolitiker ist er schon lange nicht mehr !!!

Das erinnert schon bald an die Diskussion in den WoW oder Aion Foren. Isn Spiel aus Asien, ists nen Asiagrinder... bla. 

Bisl lächerlich der FDP nun bis in alle ewigkeit die Spasspartei nachzusagen. Aber belehrt mich eines besseren, das sie das immer noch ist. Ich sehe in der FDP jedenfalls keine Spasspartei mehr (im Gegensatz zu der FDP der 90er Jahre)


----------



## Valinar (29. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurer "Spasspartei", bla bla bla. Nennt CDU doch direkt noch Nazipartei....



Zur PP würde mir ein schöner Name einfallen...
Und zu der SPD,Grünen und Linken auch,will aber doch nicht wegen einer Person,äußerung oder was auch immer auf ewig eine Partei verdammen.


----------



## Fusssi (30. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Mit der schwersten Aufgabe meinte ich eine Aufgabe unter der Regierung der CDU (Adenauer, Ludwig Erhard) -
> *nicht* dem Deutschen Reich!
> Man man, zuhören! bzw. hier besser lesen!
> Wir reden von heutigen Parteien. Die CDU gab es im Deutschen Reich noch gar nicht.
> ...


Ich will Dir Deine Illusionen ja nicht nehmen, aber seit dem Ende des Krieges hatte kein einziger Aufschwung in Deutschland irgend etwas mit der jeweiligen Deutschen Regierung zu tun.

Nach Kriegen gibt es immer irgendwie nen Aufschwung, denn die Menschen wollen wieder Normalität, wollen Aufbauen, die Wirdschaft kann wieder unter normalen Bedingungen arbeiten......
Dazu kamm der Marschallplan(Ne menge Kohle aus Amerika). Weiter hat man die Großen Firmen die von Zwangsarbeitern aus den KZ's profitiert haben oder von der Produktion von Kriegsgerät und Giftgas in Ruhe gelassen. Das könnte man schon so interpretieren das auch die exnazis anteil am Aufschwung hatten.
Siehe Krup, IGFarben....... u.s.w.

Selber Effekt nach der Wende die Wirtschaft hat investiert und die Menschen im Osten wollten endlich konsumieren und haben das auch getan, sich sogar jeden Dreck gekauft, hauptsache ausm Westen xD

Aufschwung hat also immer was mit dem Einbringen der Wirtschaft zu tun, mit der allgemeinen Stimmung und mit dem Konsumenten. Nie hat eine Regierung dafür gesorgt. Die Stärken einer Regierung zeigen sich in der Kriese nicht im Aufschwung! Ich bin der Meinung unsere scheidende Regierung(ja auch die CDU war dabei) hat die Kriese nur verschleppt im Angesicht der nahenden Wahlen. Warte mal die nächsten Monate ab, die Massenentlassungen kommen! Darüber wird ja auch schon ganz offen gesprochen, man hält die Menschen anscheinend für so dämlich das die das nicht merken.

Noch ein Wort zur Wende: Kohl hätte die beinahe verschlafen! Er war halt im richtigen Moment am richtigen Ort. Die haben ganz allein die Ossis gemacht und die Russen und Amis haben es zugelassen, weiter was steckt nicht da hinter!
In der Verfassung oder dem GG der BRD wurde übrigens festgelegt wie eine evtl. Wiedervereinigung auszusehen hat. Vorgesehen war ein Auflösen und neu schreiben der Verfassung. Gemacht wurde das nicht. Die Wahrheit ist das der Osten einfach einverleibt wurde ohne Sinn und Verstand.

Ich fand die Wiedervereinigung gut, aber die Art und Weise war völlig falsch und mit den Konsequenzen hat dieses Land noch heute zu tun.

Ich weiß, wirr geschrieben, aber ich bin gerade erst aufgestanden und erst um 6Uhr ins Bett gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skeggmikill (30. September 2009)

Sehr gut geschrieben, Fussi. Und wo wir gerade bei der Wende sind: Man mag ja von Oscar Lafontaine halten was man will, aber der hat zumindest vor der Wahl(!!!!!) damals gesagt, dass die Wiedervereinigung einiges kosten wird. Macht man natürlich nicht, im Wahlkampf die Wahrheit zu sagen. Da wollte doch das Volk viel lieber Kohl's "Blühende-Landschaften"-Parolen höhren!


----------



## 11Raiden (30. September 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Sehr gut geschrieben, Fussi. Und wo wir gerade bei der Wende sind: Man mag ja von Oscar Lafontaine halten was man will, aber der hat zumindest vor der Wahl(!!!!!) damals gesagt, dass die Wiedervereinigung einiges kosten wird. Macht man natürlich nicht, im Wahlkampf die Wahrheit zu sagen. Da wollte doch das Volk viel lieber Kohl's "Blühende-Landschaften"-Parolen höhren!


Er hat gesagt es wird  nicht ohne Steuererhöhungen gehen.
Das liebe Volk wollte das nicht und bekam den solidarischen Zuschlag präsentiert gegen den seit ein paar Jahren Verfassungsklage läuft.

Jaja, das liebe Volk hat wieder gewählt.
Würden alle Deutschen sich mit der politischen deutschen Geschichte auseinandersetzen, die Wahl müßte ander aussehen. ^^

Man kann von den kleinen-Napleon-Größenwahnsinnigen halten was man will, aber ehrlich war bzw. ist er ggf. noch heute. ^^

Blühende Landschaften wurde ja nachweislich durch geschlossen Werke geschaffen.
Man muß nur richtig zuhören und wie es gemeint ist.
Wenn sie alle Wiesen mit Gras und Blumen vorstellen, so bekommen sie das dann halt auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (1. Oktober 2009)

> Piratenpartei Deutschland -> [39.08%]


Na da waren mindestens 37.08% nicht wählen xDD

Hier mal eine kleine Erklärung über jede Partei.
Bitte jedes Bild einzelnd und nacheinander genau durchlesen und anschauen xD

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/9790/0d099138eb.jpg


----------



## 11Raiden (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe das die SPD mit Wowereit (halte ich für kompetent!) und Gabriel (kommt an Schröder ran) von den PErsönlichkeiten besser aufgestellt ist!

Die Nahlke oder so mag ich nicht! ^^


----------



## 11Raiden (4. Oktober 2009)

CDU, FDP, SPD, Grüne etc... 

Es ist wohl letzlich egal, welche Partei man wählt.

Man sollte vielmehr Personen wählen, bei denen man ein gutes Gefühl hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (5. Oktober 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die SPD mit Wowereit (halte ich für kompetent!)



Ehm...*hust*

Platzeck meinte ich! ^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2009)

ein 3fachpost! (Brennholz hol)


----------



## 11Raiden (5. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ein 3fachpost! (Brennholz hol)


Aber alle schön zeitlich versetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------

